#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Папа, а де сиддхи?!

## Legba

Поскольку вопрос сиддх никого не оставляет равнодушным, предлагаю здесь разобраться в теме.
На данный момент, есть несколько тенденций - рискну их кратко озвучить.

1. Сиддх вообще не бывает. Это сказки или фокусы для простачков.
2. Сиддхи раньше достигались, потому что были тру-тантрики. А теперь все не то. 
(С легкой руки Ондрия,  я бы назвал этот подход "Теория Валинора")
3. Сиддхи это не особенно важно, потому как не про них речь, а про мокшу.
4. Сиддхи, конечно же есть. Я сам не видел, но точно говорят, что есть.

Возможно, что-то не учел. Если что - извините.

Дабы не путаться в терминологии, и не впадать в редукционизм (у него сиддхи готовить яичницу),
приведем список восьми великих сиддхи (Ashta Siddhi), аналогичный у буддистов и хинду:




> Aṇimā: уменьшение тела до размеров атома
> Mahima: увеличение тела до размеров вселенной
> Garima: становиться очень тяжелым
> Laghima: становиться очень легким
> Prāpti: проникать в любое место
> Prākāmya: получать желаемое
> Iṣṭva: обладание абсолютной властью
> Vaśtva: способность подчинять всех



И для затравки - цитата из коренного текста. 
К вопросу о подходе номер 3 - дескать сиддх доискиваться особо не надо.




> Когда появится Бхайрава, йогин не должен бояться. Если он испугается, то попадет под влияние демонов. Побежденный демонами, он не сможет достичь мистических сил. Поэтому практик не должен поддаваться страху, и тогда величественный Ваджрамахабхайрава будет доволен. Удовлетворенный, он спросит: "Чего ты хочешь?" На это обладающий знанием ответит:"Пожалуйста, даруй мне мистические силы, столь желанные для меня - оружие, тайные путешествия, глазную мазь, трансмутации, жизненный элексир". Если он попросит такое, без сомнения, все это будет дано. Если, после всего, ученик потерпит неудачу в получении этих сил и возможностей, он все-таки обретет все малые силы. Без вопросов.

----------

Tong Po (08.05.2015), Антончик (07.05.2015), Балдинг (18.05.2015), Дина Громова (17.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Паня (09.05.2015), Пема Ванчук (08.05.2015), Фил (07.05.2015), Шавырин (08.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Проблематично что либо утверждать.
Обижаются обычно не на "неверие в сиддхи", а на "неверие в разговоры о сиддхи".
При этом человек, который никогда никаких сиддхи не наблюдал и не испытывал становится врагом народа.
Так же как многие догматики уверены, что если кто-то не принимает их догмы на веру,
 то делает это *исключительно специально* и *им назло*!

----------

Кузьмич (08.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Проблематично что либо утверждать.
> Обижаются обычно не на "неверие в сиддхи", а на "неверие в разговоры о сиддхи".
> При этом человек, который никогда никаких сиддхи не наблюдал и не испытывал становится врагом народа.
> Так же как многие догматики уверены, что если кто-то не принимает их догмы на веру,
>  то делает это *исключительно специально* и *им назло*!


На самом деле, тут есть два отдельных дискурса:
1. Как оно должно быть по идее
2. Как получается на опыте
Неприятность в том, что незнание первого приводит к неадекватной оценке второго.
Посему, как я надеюсь, пандиты накидают в тему материалов хотя-бы про первое,
а выводы уж дело личное.

----------


## Фил

> На самом деле, тут есть два отдельных дискурса:
> 1. Как оно должно быть по идее


Так а не так разве, как Вы написали?

Aṇimā: уменьшение тела до размеров атома
Mahima: увеличение тела до размеров вселенной
Garima: становиться очень тяжелым
Laghima: становиться очень легким
Prāpti: проникать в любое место
Prākāmya: получать желаемое
Iṣṭva: обладание абсолютной властью
Vaśtva: способность подчинять всех

----------


## Legba

Тут еще масса аспектов, цитировать неперецитировать. Есть отдельный список "сутрических" сиддх.
Есть указания об их получении в тантрах. И т.д.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

Как я понял из Дэвидсона, список сиддх не является доктринальным, а зависит от эпохи и, соответственно, текущих запросов окружающего социума (последователей и покровителей).
Или каждому тексту тантрической практики соответствует свой перечень сиддх? Как узнать, какими сиддхами должен обладать гуру, а какими нет?

Кстати самый ранний из известных (Субахупарипричча-тантра, 726 г.) списков тантрических сидхов прилично отличается от приведенного вами списка ашта-сидхов.

Вот как у Дэвидсона:
_Хотя перечень этих сиддхов (siddhis) и представляет самый ранний список, из тех, что мне удалось найти, на самом деле он не является чем-то неизменным. Возможно в середине или конце 8-го столетия, «стандартным» стал другой список «великих совершенств» (mahasiddhi), в который вошли сиддхи магического оружия; снадобье для глаз (дающее сверхъестественное зрение); притирание для быстрой ходьбы; способность становиться невидимым; лекарство от всех болезней; способность к полетам; способность перемещаться сквозь землю и властвовать над подземным миром (100).

Приведенный список похоже также не окончателен, т.к. Абхаякарагупта (Abhayakaragupta) (ок. 1100 г. н.э.) ставит «…и так далее» после его последнего пункта (101). Создается ощущение, что самоограничение структуры восьми «великих совершенств» является искусственным, поскольку всегда продолжали создаваться новые ритуалы для достижения желаемых сверхспособностей и соответственно всегда были предложения новых дополнений, (102).

Этот список (как и подобные ему в других источниках) демонстрирует навязчивую идею использования различных целебных средств и эликсиров, а так же поиска потерянных или захороненных предметов. Последнее может объясняться фактом того, что в сложной социополитической обстановке средневековой Индии, люди, покидавшие не по своей воле родные места, часто прятали свои вещи, закапывая их в землю, а затем не могли найти, когда возвращались обратно (если это происходило). Монеты и серебряные клады, относящиеся к периодам волнений, являются одними из самых распространенных археологических и нумизматических находок, и именно они в первую очередь являются источником происхождения «сокровищ», описанных в вышеупомянутых текстах. 

Кроме того, многие из сочинений сиддхов обсуждают мази и лекарства, особенно предназначенные для лечения глаз или ног. Использование в ритуалах различных видов дурмана (особенно «datura fastuosa») имеет свою давнюю историю. Иногда называемый «сумасшедшим дурманом» (unmattadhattura) или «дурманом Шивы», он обычно применялся в виде наркотической пасты или древесины на огненных церемониях, поскольку легко поглощается через кожу или легкие (103).
_Ну и т.п. (дальше про "полеты" с помощью датуры)

----------

Georgiy (08.05.2015), Legba (07.05.2015), Pedma Kalzang (07.05.2015), Tong Po (08.05.2015), Балдинг (18.05.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Да, список нестабилен)) В некоторых комментариях к садхане Ваджрабхайравы встречаются оба списка и "ашта-сиддхи" и "сиддхи меча..."
Именно овладение ими обозначают попираемые Ваджрабхайравой животные, птицы и боги.
В Хеваджра тантре мы наблюдаем еще один набор, включающий довольно пикантные моменты - привлечение девушек, убийство богов (?) и подчинение тигров.
http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/va...va/hevajra.htm  см. главу 1, часть 2.

----------

Shus (07.05.2015), Tong Po (08.05.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Кстати, по совершенно неясным причинам, тибетские Учителя дружно отрицают (несмотря на неоднократные упоминания в текстах) факт использования тантриками интоксикантов. Возможно, это "философский камень", про который рассказывают только самым-самым, а может просто где-то потерялась часть традиции.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.05.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Светлана Романовская (22.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Да, список нестабилен)) В некоторых комментариях к садхане Ваджрабхайравы встречаются оба списка и "ашта-сиддхи" и "сиддхи меча..."
> Именно овладение ими обозначают попираемые Ваджрабхайравой животные, птицы и боги.
> В Хеваджра тантре мы наблюдаем еще один набор, включающий довольно пикантные моменты - привлечение девушек, убийство богов (?) и подчинение тигров.
> http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/va...va/hevajra.htm  см. главу 1, часть 2.


Мне это все напоминает обычные дхарани-сутры из внешних тантр. Особенно про молодку и рвоту.
Поповцев не так давно перевел дхарани-сутры Авалокитешвары (1000-черукого, 11-тиликого и Чунди), так там этого добра - страницами. При чем самостоятельно можно практиковать.

Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что тантра - это результат тысячелетней эволюции, которая вполне хорошо прослеживается по ее классификации (самые старые -внешние (дхарани), самые новые - ану- и ати-).

----------

Балдинг (29.11.2021), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Айрат

Legba, а что изменится в вашей жизни, если:
1) Вы увидите демонстрацию сиддх
2) Вы сами будете обладать сиддхами?
Я сталкивался с сиддхами, чаще всего они появляются от воздействия каких-то сущностей-подселенцев. И на пользу таким людям эти сиддхи не идут.

----------

Балдинг (18.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что тантра - это результат тысячелетней эволюции, которая вполне хорошо прослеживается по ее классификации (самые старые -внешние (дхарани), самые новые - ану- и ати-).


Причем возникает ощущение, что ати-йога получилась, когда внезапно вспомнили про шаматху и випашьяну, подзаброшенные в процессе выполнения ритуалов))

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (08.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Кстати, по совершенно неясным причинам, тибетские Учителя дружно отрицают (несмотря на неоднократные упоминания в текстах) факт использования тантриками интоксикантов. Возможно, это "философский камень", про который рассказывают только самым-самым, а может просто где-то потерялась часть традиции.


Так они наверное как нынешние учителя "высшей" тантры отрицают. Вы бы еще их спросили про человеческие жертвоприношения. :Smilie: 
Ну и конечно следует признать, что дуриан, канабис и эфедра - это все-таки индийская культура (еще со времен ведической сомы). 
Тибетцам все это похоже чуждо в принципе.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Legba, а что изменится в вашей жизни, если:
> 1) Вы увидите демонстрацию сиддх
> 2) Вы сами будете обладать сиддхами?
> Я сталкивался с сиддхами, чаще всего они появляются от воздействия каких-то сущностей-подселенцев. И на пользу таким людям эти сиддхи не идут.


Извините, в моей картине мира "сущности-подселенцы" называются "психоз". :Cool: 
Если я *увижу* что-то полезное (например способность говорить на языке аудитории без переводчика) я порадуюсь этой пользе.
Если я *смогу делать* что-то полезное - постараюсь употребить это к пользе живых существ, в меру моего разумения.

----------

Tong Po (08.05.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (29.07.2015), Дина Громова (17.05.2015), Паня (09.05.2015), Тао (08.06.2015), Шавырин (08.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Так они наверное как нынешние учителя "высшей" тантры отрицают. Вы бы еще их спросили про человеческие жертвоприношения.
> Ну и конечно следует признать, что дуриан, канабис и эфедра - это все-таки индийская культура (еще со времен ведической сомы). 
> Тибетцам все это похоже чуждо в принципе.


Ну, добровольную (а должна ведь быть добровольная) человеческую жертву - еще поищи.
Если индусы разработали довольно элегантные методы привлечения, то в Тибете-то и предложить нечего.
Не мешок же цампы родственникам, честное слово.
Насчет чуждости - не уверен. Патрул Ринпоче рассказывал, что в светских целях они там жуют какую-то дурь (по описанию совершенно не понял,
о чем конкретно идет речь - но какой-то токсичный галлюциноген). Но это именно развлечение деревенской молодежи, никак не сакральная практика.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Айрат

> Извините, в моей картине мира "сущности-подселенцы" называются "психоз".
> Если я *увижу* что-то полезное (например способность говорить на языке аудитории без переводчика) я порадуюсь этой пользе.
> Если я *смогу делать* что-то полезное - постараюсь употребить это к пользе живых существ, в меру моего разумения.


Психоз и подселенцы разные вещи, хотя могут выглядеть похожими. Психоз, обусловленный омрачениями самого человека - лечится долгой работой над собой. А "психоз" обусловленный сущностью-подселенцем проходит после практики Симхамукхи, Гуру Драгпо или еще кем-то подобным. Я занимался раньше целительством. И сейчас могу лечить, но это все сильно отвлекает от личной практики. Сейчас мне чаще приходится иметь дело с эзотериками, которые в погоне за сидхами нахватали всякой фигни и потом ищут, кто их от этого освободить сможет. 

З.Ы. А для пользы живым существам сиддхи не нужны )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поскольку вопрос сиддх никого не оставляет равнодушным, предлагаю здесь разобраться в теме.
> На данный момент, есть несколько тенденций - рискну их кратко озвучить.
> 
> 1. Сиддх вообще не бывает. Это сказки или фокусы для простачков.
> 2. Сиддхи раньше достигались, потому что были тру-тантрики. А теперь все не то.
> (С легкой руки Ондрия, я бы назвал этот подход "Теория Валинора")
> 3. Сиддхи это не особенно важно, потому как не про них речь, а про мокшу.
> 4. Сиддхи, конечно же есть. Я сам не видел, но точно говорят, что есть.


Вы где в этом списке, если не тайна?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Кузьмич (08.05.2015), Нико (07.05.2015), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2015), Шавырин (08.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Причем возникает ощущение, что ати-йога получилась, когда внезапно вспомнили про шаматху и випашьяну, подзаброшенные в процессе выполнения ритуалов))


Все проще. Еще в 8-ом веке ати- был одним из _методов_ маха-йоги (если я правильно помню). Но потом, КМК, Еше-О с привлечением Атиши начал наводить порядок и на первый план вышли визульные ритуалы. 

Если действительно интересуетесь: http://earlytibet.com/2011/08/03/early-dzogchen-iv/   (это четвертая часть)

Вообще автор блога Sam van Schaik - один немногих серьезных специалистов по раннему Тибету. Он работает с ранними тибетскими рукописями из Дуньхуана. Ну и компания у него в библиографиях соответствующая.
Я этим не сильно интересуюсь. но иногда читаю с удовольствием. (У него к примеру есть серия "Дзогчен и Чань")

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Балдинг (29.11.2021), Гъелкапри Мепа (29.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (11.05.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Ну, добровольную (а должна ведь быть добровольная) человеческую жертву - еще поищи.
> Если индусы разработали довольно элегантные методы привлечения, то в Тибете-то и предложить нечего.
> Не мешок же цампы родственникам, честное слово.
> Насчет чуждости - не уверен. Патрул Ринпоче рассказывал, что в светских целях они там жуют какую-то дурь (по описанию совершенно не понял,
> о чем конкретно идет речь - но какой-то токсичный галлюциноген). Но это именно развлечение деревенской молодежи, никак не сакральная практика.


Интересно. Я как-то этим интересовался (с сомой/хаомой разбирался) - ничего про Тибет не было.
Над поискать, что там может расти (м.б. это завозное).

----------


## Neroli

Можно я тоже отвечу?




> Legba, а что изменится в вашей жизни, если:
> 1) Вы увидите демонстрацию сиддх


Не знаю как Legba, а я уверую тут же. (Если прям сиддхи, а не фокусы.) Как следствие - усердная практика с моей стороны.




> 2) Вы сами будете обладать сиддхами?


Неизвестно. Я пока в сиддхи не верю.

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (29.07.2015), Дубинин (07.05.2015), Нико (07.05.2015), Паня (09.05.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> З.Ы. А для пользы живым существам сиддхи не нужны )))


Так а разве одна из основных идей Тантры не в том, чтобы ради того, чтобы скопить побольше кармы хорошей нуно побольше напомогать существам всяческим, а для этого сидхи надобны. Так как без сидхов то помогать человек хил и немощен. Долго кармы копить придётся.

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Tong Po (08.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А зачем? Что это даст? 
> Вы отреагировали на утрированную метафору, просто к тому, что всему есть место и время. Вот Вы предлагаете ехать в Варанаси, кого-то искать.
> Так это можно и за сидхами так же гоняться. Только зачем? Цель буддийской тантры разве отличается от целей других буддийских методов? Если отличаются - то они мне не смогут быть интересны. Если не отличаются - то приоритеты остаются неизменными. А обстановка по пути зависит от начальной точки и склонностей путника.


К цели можно прийти разными путями. В тантре - вполне определённые. Если они не устраивают - вполне можно идти другими. Но тема - именно о тантре. А там - сиддхи. Из песни слова не выкинешь...

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну, приведенные цитаты я действительно читал. Они ничего не доказывают. Более того, они мне вполне ясны. Вероятно Вы знаете какие-то тексты, которые позволяют Вам писать мне, что я не в теме. Про них я и спрашивал. 
> 
> Ваджраяна это прекрасно. В дзен тоже есть методы ваджраяны, Вы могли и не слышать. В дзен очень хорошо умеют хранить тайны, передавая учение строго от учителя (практически правильно подготовленному) ученику.


Не докпзывают что именно? Приводили цитаты Арьяшуры, где ПРЯМЫМ ТЕКСТОМ, нетребующим никаких дополнительных толкований, сказано о качествах тантрического гуру. Чего ещё надо?
В дзэн, наверное, есть некоторые методы Ваджраяны - они и в Тхераваде есть, однако, какие конкретно тантры там изучают и спользуют? Не некоторые тантрические методы, а именно тантры? Напомню, что это не некие абстракции, а вполне конкретные тексты. Впрочем, Пема Вангчук процитировал авторитетного чаньского Учителя Сюй Юня. Вы перечитайте - про сиддхи и там есть...

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015), Пема Ванчук (14.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не докпзывают что именно? Приводили цитаты Арьяшуры, где ПРЯМЫМ ТЕКСТОМ, нетребующим никаких дополнительных толкований, сказано о качествах тантрического гуру. Чего ещё надо?
> В дзэн, наверное, есть некоторые методы Ваджраяны - они и в Тхераваде есть, однако, какие конкретно тантры там изучают и спользуют? Не некоторые тантрические методы, а именно тантры? Напомню, что это не некие абстракции, а вполне конкретные тексты. Впрочем, Пема Вангчук процитировал авторитетного чаньского Учителя Сюй Юня. Вы перечитайте - про сиддхи и там есть...


Да я знаю про сиддхи  :Smilie:  С самими сиддхами проблемы и не вижу. Мастер мастера проверить может, сказано даже, что конкретно должно быть, но ученику - как это проверять? На что полагаться?

Проблема с учениками, которые заявляют, что должны проверить учителя и это есть в текстах.
Вот я и интересуюсь - как именно должны проверить, что именно на тему проверки учителя учеником есть в текстах.

А то ведь ученики мучаются, разочаровываются. Им сиддхи должны показать, а учителя отнекиваются. 
Аргументов на тему необходимости личной проверки сиддх учеником все еще не прозвучало.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Shus

> .... ты волен достичь восьмой сиддхи .....


Это же чарьяпада? А что у них "восьмая сиддха"? 
Если можно, с источникам.

----------


## Tong Po

> Искренний интерес к буддийской тантре - не в счет? Разрешите заткнуться и покинуть тему?


Вас просто просят придерживаться темы. И всё.

----------

Shus (11.05.2015), Vladiimir (11.05.2015), Балдинг (20.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да я знаю про сиддхи  С самими сиддхами проблемы и не вижу. Мастер мастера проверить может, сказано даже, что конкретно должно быть, но ученику - как это проверять? На что полагаться?
> 
> Проблема с учениками, которые заявляют, что должны проверить учителя и это есть в текстах.
> Вот я и интересуюсь - как именно должны проверить, что именно на тему проверки учителя учеником есть в текстах.
> 
> А то ведь ученики мучаются, разочаровываются. Им сиддхи должны показать, а учителя отнекиваются. 
> Аргументов на тему необходимости личной проверки сиддх учеником все еще не прозвучало.


Да нет. Мастеру мастера проверять не зачем. Как раз об учениках говорится. Ибо велик риск наткнуться на шарлатана, видимо... Вообще о проверках гуру, ачарьи и т.п. прежде чем начать у него обучение много где говорится - в индийских учениях это общее место, можно сказать. Вы это не только в буддийских источниках легко найдёте, но и у хинду. И примерно одинаково всё там...

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вас просто просят придерживаться темы. И всё.


Вообще не просто. Я очень придерживаюсь темы. Разговор идет о проверке учителя учеником и о текстах, где сказано, как ученику это сделать.
Вы придираетесь, причем, не по делу, заканчивайте подобное. Вас что-то раздражает?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да нет. Мастеру мастера проверять не зачем. Как раз об учениках говорится. Ибо велик риск наткнуться на шарлатана, видимо... Вообще о проверках гуру, ачарьи и т.п. прежде чем начать у него обучение много где говорится - в индийских учениях это общее место, можно сказать. Вы это не только в буддийских источниках легко найдёте, но и у хинду. И примерно одинаково всё там...


А ученику не легко наткнуться на собственные иллюзии? Как ученику увидеть, вызывает мастер божество и помещает его в изображение, или только выполняет внешний ритуал? Судя по тексту - он предназначен ученику тантрических ритуалов, чтобы пока божество не вызывает и не визуализирует, не полагал себя реализованным мастером.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще не просто. Я очень придерживаюсь темы. Разговор идет о проверке учителя учеником и о текстах, где сказано, как ученику это сделать.
> Вы придираетесь, причем, не по делу, заканчивайте подобное. Вас что-то раздражает?


Так ведь не я один уже Вам пишу об одном и том же. Все придираются не по делу? Вас это раздражает?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так ведь не я один уже Вам пишу об одном и том же. Все придираются не по делу? Вас это раздражает?


Да нет, Вы один как раз. Кроме Вас никто рта не затыкает, разве что топик стартер поблагадорил Вас.
Я и спрашиваю - раздражаю? Нет проблемы, я заткнусь, на благо всех чувствующих существ.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Tong Po

> А1. ученику не легко наткнуться на собственные иллюзии? 2. Как ученику увидеть, вызывает мастер божество и помещает его в изображение, или только выполняет внешний ритуал? 3.Судя по тексту - он предназначен ученику тантрических ритуалов, чтобы пока божество не вызывает и не визуализирует, не полагал себя реализованным мастером.


1. Легко. Но это везде так.
2. Глазами, видимо. Иных-то указаний на сей счёт нет. 
3.честно говоря, не совсем понял, что Вы имеете в виду...

----------


## Tong Po

> Да нет, Вы один как раз. Кроме Вас никто рта не затыкает, разве что топик стартер поблагадорил Вас.
> Я и спрашиваю - раздражаю? Нет проблемы, я заткнусь, на благо всех чувствующих существ.


Да ну? Где ж Ваша внимательность? Разве Джнянаваджра, например, Вам не писал?  И ведь именно на ЕГО реплику Вы эмоционально отреагировали "... заткнуться и покинуть тему...". Не на мою. Так что...

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это же чарьяпада? А что у них "восьмая сиддха"? 
> Если можно, с источникам.


когда воля ваша, см. 1 пост

----------

Shus (11.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1. Легко. Но это везде так.
> 2. Глазами, видимо. Иных-то указаний на сей счёт нет. 
> 3.честно говоря, не совсем понял, что Вы имеете в виду...


Вот хорошо, когда честно. Не совсем поняли - а говорите, что не по теме. Не спешите лишний раз (раз уж Вы мне выговариваете, то и Вам можно)
Наставления должны быть понятны ученику. То есть ученик должен понимать, что и как он должен сделать. Раз "других указаний  на этот счет нет" - значит проверка учеником наличия у учителя сиддх не является значимым требованием. Созреет увидеть - учитель покажет.

Вот и вся моя позиция. А Вы неясно зачем - придираетесь. Я и спрашиваю, что Вас так волнует, в чем Вы видите несоответствие.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да ну? Где ж Ваша внимательность? Разве Джнянаваджра, например, Вам не писал?  И ведь именно на ЕГО реплику Вы эмоционально отреагировали "... заткнуться и покинуть тему...". Не на мою. Так что...


А где Вы увидели эмоцию? Это и есть внимательность. Если кто-то считает, что я задаю теме неверное направление - хотелось бы понять, в чем его неверность. А если объяснить не могут, значит не видят, а только раздражаются. Что-то не так?

Мне не сложно уйти из темы, но неудачное манипулирование вижу очень хорошо. Зачем Вы такое затеваете? За дурака принимаете?
То что я с текстами тантр незнаком - не значит, что я не могу их прочитать и разобраться. 
А вот то, что Вы сделали правильные выводы из тантр - вопрос, требующий знакомства с тантрами.

Но знаете, я больше не желаю с Вами беседовать. Не подумайте, что зарекаюсь. Просто если Вы считаете меня невежей, нет смысла что-то обсуждать с Вами.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот хорошо, когда честно. Не совсем поняли - а говорите, что не по теме. Не спешите лишний раз (раз уж Вы мне выговариваете, то и Вам можно)
> Наставления должны быть понятны ученику. То есть ученик должен понимать, что и как он должен сделать. Раз "других указаний  на этот счет нет" - значит проверка учеником наличия у учителя сиддх не является значимым требованием. Созреет увидеть - учитель покажет.
> 
> Вот и вся моя позиция. А Вы неясно зачем - придираетесь. Я и спрашиваю, что Вас так волнует, в чем Вы видите несоответствие.


Минуточку! В каком месте я писал, что ВСЕ Ваши реплики не имеют отношения к теме? Я отвечаю на конкретные. Так что не будемвыдавать частное за общее. Далее...
Что непонятного в наставлениях? Мне, лично, та КОНКРЕТНАЯ цитатата понятна - ученик должен увидеть. Прямо. Глазами. Чего тут неясного? Каким образом Вы из этого вывели, что проверка сиддх необязательна - непонятно.  Где именно в КОРЕННОМ ТЕКСТЕ Вы нашли "созреет - покажет", тоже неясно. В знакомых мне текстах такого нет. Может Вы такие знаете - расскажите.

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если ученик не может увидеть, значит не может проверить. На этом я заканчиваю свою участие в этой теме. Незванный гость - хуже татарина. Выводы сделал.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Tong Po

> А где Вы увидели эмоцию? Это и есть внимательность. Если кто-то считает, что я задаю теме неверное направление - хотелось бы понять, в чем его неверность. А если объяснить не могут, значит не видят, а только раздражаются. Что-то не так?
> 
> Мне не сложно уйти из темы, но неудачное манипулирование вижу очень хорошо. Зачем Вы такое затеваете? За дурака принимаете?
> То что я с текстами тантр незнаком - не значит, что я не могу их прочитать и разобраться. 
> А вот то, что Вы сделали правильные выводы из тантр - вопрос, требующий знакомства с тантрами.
> 
> Но знаете, я больше не желаю с Вами беседовать. Не подумайте, что зарекаюсь. Просто если Вы считаете меня невежей, нет смысла что-то обсуждать с Вами.



Где я писал, что Вы не можете прочитать тексты тантр? Укажите. Но Вы же не делаете этого и рассуждаете с позиций, ну, скажем, общебуддийских, где про сиддхи практически и нет ничего (ну то есть имеются только упоминания, что такое возможно, но никаких конкретных методик- в отличии от тантр). О чём Вам конкретно и указали. Более чем внятно и корректно. И опять же, Вы выдаёте частное за общее - кто Вас называл невежей?! Я лично нет, я дажн не говорил Вам, что Вы тантр не читали - это Вы сами сказали. Я просто указал Вам на то, что тема о вполне конкретных вещах. И не я один. Но Вы предпочли обидится. Что ж- Ваше право...

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015), Фил (11.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если ученик не может увидеть, значит не может проверить. На этом я заканчиваю свою участие в этой теме. Незванный гость - хуже татарина. Выводы сделал.


Ну разумеется, если не может увидеть - не может проверить таким образом. Никто ж и спорит, более того - об этом и речь... В этом и проблема. Но ведь увидеть не может и в случае, если не показывают. А не показывать могут и в случае, если НЕ УМЕЮТ. Разве нет?

----------


## Антон Соносон

типичный конфликт 2 религиозных подходов: т.н. дальневосточное "не знаю" с "созреет" и т.н. тантрические "топоры" ("заточенные в нирване", разумеется; и что рубят, не то ли, "не знаю - что, созреет"?). Откуда вообще взялись среди учителей те 3 слова "я не знаю", кто основоположник? На змею, кусающую себя за хвост похоже, не на Будду

----------


## Tong Po

> типичный конфликт 2 религиозных подходов: т.н. дальневосточное "не знаю" с "созреет" и т.н. тантрические "топоры" ("заточенные в нирване", разумеется). Откуда вообще взялись среди учителей те 3 слова "я не знаю", кто основоположник? На змею, кусающую себя за хвост похоже, не на Будду


Отнюдь. Никаких конфликтов религиозных подходов  тут и в помине нет.

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну разумеется, если не может увидеть - не может проверить таким образом. Никто ж и спорит, более того - об этом и речь... В этом и проблема. Но ведь увидеть не может и в случае, если не показывают. А не показывать могут и в случае, если НЕ УМЕЮТ. Разве нет?


Вы знаете, это бред и пустословие.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы знаете, это бред и пустословие.


И в чём конкретно бред? А пустословие... Да процентов 90 форума, с точки зрения Дхармы- пустословие.

----------


## Нико

> И в чём конкретно бред? А пустословие... Да процентов 90 форума, с точки зрения Дхармы- пустословие.


Я согласна, что почти сто процентов форума -- это пустословие. А про сиддхи.... Их имеют и показывают, но рассуждать о "если" -- довольно бредово. Карму заработайте, чтобы показали, и увидеть)

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет,..


 Т.е. вы не имеете хоть какого-то представления о тантре, не получали информацию от людей, которые ей занимаются, и заявляете о ее бесполезности. Такие люди называются пустомелями.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Где я писал, что Вы не можете прочитать тексты тантр? Укажите. Но Вы же не делаете этого и рассуждаете с позиций, ну, скажем, общебуддийских, где про сиддхи практически и нет ничего (ну то есть имеются только упоминания, что такое возможно, но никаких конкретных методик- в отличии от тантр). О чём Вам конкретно и указали. Более чем внятно и корректно. И опять же, Вы выдаёте частное за общее - кто Вас называл невежей?! Я лично нет, я дажн не говорил Вам, что Вы тантр не читали - это Вы сами сказали. Я просто указал Вам на то, что тема о вполне конкретных вещах. И не я один. Но Вы предпочли обидится. Что ж- Ваше право...


Никаких обид, о чем Вы? Просто пресекаю возникшую вовлеченность в очевидно бесплодный спор. Я могу хорошо к Вам относиться, но не поддерживать Вашу позицию и не признавать Вашей правоты в каком-либо вопросе.

Я вижу, что Вы в результате говорите то же самое, что и я, но отчего-то решили, что я, говоря это же, говорю не по теме. Это переливание из пустого в порожнее. Поэтому я и сказал - что закончил в теме, повторяться не зачем, новых аргументов - нет. Мудрствования на тему "а все равно вокруг вруны и мошенники" считаю безосновательными и порожденными исключительно жаждой веры и внутренней нерешительностью (а так же незнанием методов обучения и препятствием к их познанию). И если в тантре на это смотрят иначе - умываю руки, Вам виднее. Никогда тантрические тусовки особенно не привлекали, в первую очередь по причине странных для меня желаний. Правда, если раньше я думал, что это сами ламы и ринпоче создают условия для такой тусовки, то теперь просто не вижу в этом пробемы. И для учителей в этом проблемы  нет тем более. Проблемы же учеников - обычный рабочий процесс, и форсировать его - никакого смысла.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я согласна, что почти сто процентов форума -- это пустословие. А про сиддхи.... Их имеют и показывают, но рассуждать о "если" -- довольно бредово. Карму заработайте, чтобы показали, и увидеть)


Ну, видимо, Деджунг РИМПОЧЕ и Рингу РИМПОЧЕ тоже не заработали, по-Вашему?

----------

Legba (11.05.2015), Балдинг (20.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, видимо, Деджунг РИМПОЧЕ и Рингу РИМПОЧЕ тоже не заработали, по-Вашему?


Я не рассуждаю об этих учителях, ибо не имела счастья с ними познакомиться. Я говорю о своих учителях и призываю НЕ ОБОБЩАТЬ.

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Никаких обид, о чем Вы? 1. Просто пресекаю возникшую вовлеченность в очевидно бесплодный спор. Я могу хорошо к Вам относиться, но не поддерживать Вашу позицию и не признавать Вашей правоты в каком-либо вопросе.
> 
> 2.Я вижу, что Вы в результате говорите то же самое, что и я, но отчего-то решили, что я, говоря это же, говорю не по теме. Это переливание из пустого в порожнее. 3.Поэтому я и сказал - что закончил в теме, повторяться не зачем, новых аргументов - нет. Мудрствования на тему "а все равно вокруг вруны и мошенники" считаю безосновательными и порожденными исключительно жаждой веры и внутренней нерешительностью (а так же незнанием методов обучения и препятствием к их познанию). И если в тантре на это смотрят иначе - умываю руки, Вам виднее. Никогда тантрические тусовки особенно не привлекали, в первую очередь по причине странных для меня желаний. Правда, если раньше я думал, что это сами ламы и ринпоче создают условия для такой тусовки, то теперь просто не вижу в этом пробемы. И для учителей в этом проблемы  нет тем более. Проблемы же учеников - обычный рабочий процесс, и форсировать его - никакого смысла.


1. Ну это нормально и разумно. 
2. Не обобщайте. Я ж не один раз написал, что вовсе не все Ваши посты считаю "не по теме". А только некоторые. 
3. Ну тут я, пожалуй, оставлю без комментариев ровно по той  же причине, что и Вы.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не рассуждаю об этих учителях, ибо не имела счастья с ними познакомиться. Я говорю о своих учителях и призываю НЕ ОБОБЩАТЬ.


А где я обобщаю? Я про Ваших учителей вообще ничего не писал. Да и вообще ни о ком конкретно из современных не писал. 
Расскажите о своих учителях. Это как раз и интересно.

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А где я обобщаю? Я про Ваших учителей вообще ничего не писал. Да и вообще ни о ком конкретно из современных не писал. 
> Расскажите о своих учителях. Это как раз и интересно.


Я уже тут рассказывала, это оставили без внимания.... За сим... больше рассказывать не буду).

----------


## Shus

> когда воля ваша, см. 1 пост


Ага, понял.
Так все-таки откуда это?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Отнюдь. Никаких конфликтов религиозных подходов  тут и в помине нет.


так уж и нет



> А не показывать могут и в случае, если НЕ УМЕЮТ. Разве нет?


8 великих сиддх пока что пусть гуляют, чего уж проще, обсудим т.н. блаженство (великое блаженство), "приумножать которое учатся ученики, спрашивая Гуру (Луипа)" или благодать (по-православному), познакомился с православным практиком, вот описание того, как они практикуют, то есть аналогичные отношения учитель-ученик, чудеса, милость учителя и т.п.:

"— Почему, — сказал Старец, — ты сидишь на земле?
— Устал, Старче.
— Гм… Да, действительно, ты устал, малыш. Сильно устал. Я знаю, что много нагрузил на тебя. Но потерпи немного, еще несколько дней. А когда я уйду и обрету дерзновение пред Богом, я пришлю тебе мешок благодати. Не грамм и не килограмм, а целый мешок я пришлю тебе оттуда.
— Благодарю, Старче.
Прошло около двух месяцев, как Старец ушел из этого мира. Я был с отцом Тимофеем, которого Старец мне оставил послушником. Он попросил меня:
— Старче, благослови сегодня вечером пойти в Карею. Что-то зубы у меня разболелись, пусть мне там их подлечат.
— Ступай.
Когда отец Тимофей ушел, я остался один, совершенно один. И присел на террасе, там, где преставился Старец. И вдруг ощутил большую сладость внутри. Это было прологом того, что совершится нечто весьма серьезное. Я почувствовал в себе то, о чем говорит авва Исаак Сирин: «Когда должно совершится рождение Христово в сердце человека, то как жена ощущает взыграние младенца прежде его рождения и знает поэтому, что он жив, так и человек по взыгранию благодати чувствует, что в его душе родится Христос». 
Обычно мы этого не чувствуем, это случается редко, с редкими людьми. Но теперь я чувствовал это и переживал. Я сказал себе: «Что происходит? Кажется, это взыграние благодати Святого Духа. Что сейчас будет? Пойду-ка я в свою келлию и закроюсь там».
Я не успел уйти. Пришло такое благословение Божие, такая благодать Божия, такое блаженство благодати и сладость! Это не то, что называют «Святым Духом» пятидесятники, которые на самом деле беснуются. Мой ум стал ангельским, душа моя преобразилась, и слезы от радости потекли ручьем! Сердце источало воду, бегущую в жизнь вечную. Я и шага не мог ступить. Я присел на той террасе и облокотился на ограду, чтобы не упасть вниз.
Я мог смотреть только на небо, хотя, конечно, глядел я не на это небо. Умные глаза моей души глядели в глубину Небес. Я чувствовал в своей душе неизреченное счастье, великое блаженство. И оттуда, с Небес, как через воронку по трубке, Бог вливал в мое сердце Свое блаженство. Снисходили знания, многие знания, веселье, сладость, восторг. Из глаз лились слезы. Я прямо с ума сошел. «Что за благодать Божия!» — говорил я себе.
Не знаю, сколько времени я был пригвожден к тому месту и не мог уйти, пока благодать немного не отошла. Тогда я смог потихоньку пойти в келлию. И когда все это чуть ослабло, я взял ручку и стал писать. Под внутреннюю диктовку я записывал дарования Святого Духа. И позже послал это одной монахине." Ефрем Филофейский, Моя жизнь со старцем Исифом

----------

Балдинг (20.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Это наверное так занятно. Приводить перечисления качеств, того кто может передавать Учение, или перечисление плодов практики Учения, и делать умный вид, что оно имеет какое-то отношение к теме проверки Учителя учеником - "Сходи там где-нибудь обрети способность воспринимать проявления Самбхогокаи, а потом вернешься посмотришь могу ли я реально это самое проявление (божество) в тханку загнать." ))

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Откуда вообще взялись среди учителей те 3 слова "я не знаю", кто основоположник?


Бодхидхарма. Нехилый сидхач, кстати. Но он был индус, для них характерно.

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Это наверное так занятно. Приводить перечисления качеств, того кто может передавать Учение, или перечисление плодов практики Учения, и делать умный вид, что оно имеет какое-то отношение к теме проверки Учителя учеником - "Сходи там где-нибудь обрети способность воспринимать проявления Самбхогокаи, а потом вернешься посмотришь могу ли я реально это самое проявление (божество) в тханку загнать." ))


Не, там всё сложнее... Даже если явится Нирманакая и Самбхогакая (вторую просто так не увидишь), всё равно будут говорить: "Это какая-то не такая".... "Почему не летает, не являет сиддхи меча" там и пр.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это наверное так занятно. Приводить перечисления качеств, того кто может передавать Учение, или перечисление плодов практики Учения, и делать умный вид, что оно имеет какое-то отношение к теме проверки Учителя учеником - "Сходи там где-нибудь обрети способность воспринимать проявления Самбхогокаи, а потом вернешься посмотришь могу ли я реально это самое проявление (божество) в тханку загнать." ))


Согласен, только не думаю, что это всего-лишь "занятно". То, что занятно довольно легко бросить. А вот то, что терзает сами основания даже не веры, а уже доверия... Замешательство многих учеников слишком очевидно. Я знаю решение, которое есть в дзен, в тхераваде. Какое решение предлагает тантрический метод?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Shus

> 8 великих сиддх пока что пусть гуляют, чего уж проще......


Конечно пусть гуляют...  :Smilie: 
Тем более, что этот список из Панчатантры. В буддистских тантрах и дхарани - другие.
Короче, тоже не знаете.

P.S. Не отвечайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бодхидхарма. Нехилый сидхач, кстати. Но он был индус, для них характерно.


В истории о Бодхидхарме это самое "не знаю" прописано явно.
А вот про характерность для индусов - даже не слышал никогда. Только про "таковость" и "пустоту".

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Бодхидхарма. Нехилый сидхач, кстати. Но он был индус, для них характерно.


почему тогда учителя тантры высказываются о топорах?

ум - дерево, пять чувств - ветви
приносящие плоды и листья в изобилии
Канху говорит: используй Дхарму, как топор, рубящий ветви
так, чтоб страсть, желание, жажда не отрастала вновь
дерево растет в святой воде (про источник интересовался, так вот - он)
учитель - свидетельство, знание искоренения того
кто не знает тайну роста и разрушения дерева
дурак, который возвращается вновь и вновь
в странствие за получением страдания

быстра, темна и глубока река жизни
топь по берегам, середина бездонна
Чатилла построил мост ради Дхармы
те, кто желает, могут смело пересекать 
с топором, заточенным в нирване
раскрыв древо иллюзии и соединив доски вместе
когда ты подымаешься на мост, не иди в бой и не иди влево
бодхи рядом с тобой, не иди ещё дальше
те из вас, кто хочет перейти на другую сторону
спросите Чатиллапу, величайшего учителя

но в среде практикующих дзен так популярно "я не знаю" Бодхидхармы, и что за 



> Замечательно Вы сказали - шелестит листва, но у нас еще только почки распускаются ).





> Созреет увидеть - учитель покажет.





> Вот первый вопрос: “Насколько буквально нам необходимо принимать истории о чудесах в Буддизме?”
> Я думаю, что чудесах, о которых рассказывают, видимо, они происходили или, видимо, должны были, по крайней мере, восприниматься теми, кто их видел. И это происходило не только во времена Будды или Шантидевы, но и в совсем недавнее время. Обычно у нас есть определённое представление о том, что является нормальным, и тогда, если случается что-то, что не укладывается в эти рамки, то мы говорим, что это что-то является чем-то чудесным или чем-то сверхъестественным, или обманом, что-то в этом роде. Но есть много таких вещей, которые, по моему мнению, происходить не могут. Много чего может происходить. Знаете, перелёт на самолёте - это тоже чудо. Быть способным говорить с вами таким образом - это чудо… ну, и тому подобные вещи. Но строго с Буддийской точки зрения, Будда говорил, что самое большое чудо Будды - это его учения. Он сказал, что самое важное и самое удивительное чудо из всего, что я совершил, это чудо моей Речи, учения, Дхармачакра. Потому что путём слушания этих учений и применения этих учений каждый может действительно преобразовать себя. Так что, таково понимание с Буддийской точки зрения. Я не знаю что именно происходило в то время. Действительно ли Шантидева поднялся над своим сиденьем и улетел прочь, или нет, я не знаю, но так об этом рассказывают, такова легенда. Таков мой ответ.


чего это дзенцы выращивают на поле "я не знаю", к ним еще Рингу Тулку, как выяснилось из 220 поста топика, присоединился, и зачем, быть может кто-то объяснит?

----------


## Won Soeng

"Не знаю" - это правильное направление. Направление от попытки угадать, вычислить, понять логику, предсказать с помощью сопоставлений и сравнений, к интуиции, мощному ресурсу ума, который не работает линейно, который сразу знает, без труда и усилий, так, как мы легко узнаем что-то знакомое, не цепляясь за смутные очертания, множество сбивающих с толку кажимостей и предположений. Просто либо сразу знаем, либо сразу - не знаем и все. Никаких волнений, переживаний, жажды знать, цепляния за подсказки, догадки и т.п.

Кстати говоря, интересное видео http://geektimes.ru/company/vertdider/blog/250182/

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Tong Po

> так уж и нет


В чём тут конфликт? Тут ведь даже не обсуждается дзэн. И не сравнивается подход в дзэн и Ваджраяне. Тут пытаются обсуждать только Ваджраяну, даже не в целом, а один конкретный один аспект оной. С точки зрения оной же. 
А что касается сравнений с христианством... Я лично считаю их некорректными, ибо христианство как метод предполагает , насколько я понимаю, достижение конкчной цели Учения ПОСЛЕ смерти и вовсе не предлагает прямопрописанных методов достижения неких сверспособностей адептами. В отличии от тантры, которая _зачастую_ предполагает достижение конечной цели Учения ПРИ жизни и в большинстве (наверное) тантр есть ПРЯМОПРОПИСАННЫЕ методы достижения сиддх адептами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. вы не имеете хоть какого-то представления о тантре, не получали информацию от людей, которые ей занимаются, и заявляете о ее бесполезности.


Имею, получал и вот поэтому заявляю  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Какое решение предлагает тантрический метод?


 Конкретно если, то не знаю, не сталкивался лично с таким замешательством. При личном наставничестве Учитель будет действовать по обстоятельствам, а давая Учения большому кол-ву публики, думаю, Учителя рассчитывают на тех, кому это действительно интересно, а не на детский сад "верю-не верю".

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конкретно если, то не знаю, не сталкивался лично с таким замешательством. При личном наставничестве Учитель будет действовать по обстоятельствам, а давая Учения большому кол-ву публики, думаю, Учителя рассчитывают на тех, кому это действительно интересно, а не на детский сад "верю-не верю".


Видите, и у Вас "не знаю" отлично работает  :Smilie:  Не первый раз замечаю.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Имею, получал и вот поэтому заявляю


Сколько садхан было полностью освоено, сколько йогинов, отсидевшие многолетние ретриты, вам лично сказали, что это было бесполезное занятие?

----------


## Нико

> Сколько садхан было полностью освоено, сколько йогинов, отсидевшие многолетние ретриты, вам лично сказали, что это было бесполезное занятие?


А у йогинв всё просто. Они просто уходят в ретрит, занимаются там делом и потом что-то там обретают. Результаты видела).

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...и у Вас "не знаю"...


 Ум любит обманывать себя, подставляя первое попавшееся "знаю" )

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сколько садхан было полностью освоено, сколько йогинов, отсидевшие многолетние ретриты, вам лично сказали, что это было бесполезное занятие?


- В каком полку служили, а шашкой вот так можете, а может Макара знаете, а документы вообще у Вас есть...
Как все это легко заменить искренним "не верю", например. Или грубо "брехня", или мягко "да вы что". Выражает те же чувства, но не оставляет ложной надежды, что отвечая на вопросы можно еще что-то с этими чувствами сделать  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> В чём тут конфликт? Тут ведь даже не обсуждается дзэн. И не сравнивается подход в дзэн и Ваджраяне. Тут пытаются обсуждать только Ваджраяну, даже не в целом, а один конкретный один аспект оной. С точки зрения оной же.


объяснил в чем: отсекать, созревать (противоречия), относительно сиддх - созревают они или в процессах, связанных с отсечением образуются? Понимаю, что тут пытаются, ну а я стою на той позиции, что традиции и методы - виды памяти, которые используют практики для того, чтоб у них что-то созрело или отсеклось и т.д., но результаты - не находятся в прошлом, они, как говорится: здесь и сейчас, т.е. ежели некто в целом "волей свободен", "идет по воде" или там "благодать ощущает", мда, так вот о чем мы тут и говорим



> А что касается сравнений с христианством... Я лично считаю их некорректными, ибо христианство как метод предполагает , насколько я понимаю, достижение конечной цели Учения ПОСЛЕ смерти и вовсе не предлагает прямопрописанных методов достижения неких сверхспособностей адептами. В отличии от тантры, которая _зачастую_ предполагает достижение конечной цели Учения ПРИ жизни и в большинстве (наверное) тантр есть ПРЯМОПРОПИСАННЫЕ методы достижения сиддх адептами.


тоже так думал, но современники наши, практикующие христианство (православие) так мне объяснили: "после смерти" - ветхозаетный подход, смысл манифестации Христа и последующего традиционного поддержания его учения, как раз в "при", у них тоже есть методы, прямопрописанные, с учителями, кое-где и на кладбище похаживают, страхи отсекать, бесов гонять и т.п. Монашество в православии позиционируется, "как попытка преодоления предела (не после). Удачная или неудачная..." Зачем им Бог?, говорят так: "Когда благодать приблизится к человеку, тогда ум — эта бесстыдная птица, как его называет авва Исаак, — желает проникнуть всюду, испытать все. Он начинает от создания Адама и заканчивает такими глубинами и высотами, что, если Бог не поставит ему преград, он не вернется назад"

----------


## Won Soeng

- А он что? А она? А ты? Да ладно? Не может быть? А он-то? А ты? Вот это да! А он?
И так бесконечно можно поддерживать в человеке чувство, что он нужен, интересен, полезен и все, что он говорит - очень много значит  :Smilie: 

Так что там насчет конфликта? Таки есть? Или нет? А почему возражают? А почему никто не подрался? И что, даже драки не было? Только на языках сражались? Да еще и на разных?

"Хорошо, Шелдон. Я вся внимание"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3nLbJv2b6c

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> - А он что? А она? А ты? Да ладно? Не может быть? А он-то? А ты? Вот это да! А он?
> И так бесконечно можно поддерживать в человеке чувство, что он нужен, интересен, полезен и все, что он говорит - очень много значит 
> 
> Так что там насчет конфликта? Таки есть? Или нет? А почему возражают? А почему никто не подрался? И что, даже драки не было? Только на языках сражались? Да еще и на разных?


Я смотрю, Вы чуть взволновались за этим делом. Спокойнее. Внимательнее. Остроглазее. )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я смотрю, Вы чуть взволновались за этим делом. Спокойнее. Внимательнее. Остроглазее. )


Как я люблю вот эти вот повседневные сиддхи. Раз, и Вы меня успокоили. Только глаз режет. Очень остро  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Как я люблю вот эти вот повседневные сиддхи. Раз, и Вы меня успокоили. Только глаз режет. Очень остро


Если что,обращайтесь))). Тем более, девочек у нас в тантре не положено перемещать в чистые земли, а положено вокруг них обхождения делать три раза посолонь))). Вот так :Kiss:

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если что,обращайтесь))). Тем более, девочек у нас в тантре не положено перемещать в чистые земли, а положено вокруг них обхождения делать три раза посолонь))). Вот так


Сиддхи соблазнения, значит, проявляете. Пока ни одна даже второго обхождения не завершила. Обычно полкруга - максимум.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Сиддхи соблазнения, значит, проявляете. Пока ни одна даже второго обхождения не завершила. Обычно полкруга - максимум.


Ну, у нас есть они, сиддхи соблазнения-то). Повторяю: не девочки вокруг мальчиков должны, а мальчики вокруг девочек). Это на всякий случай, если опять у тибетской тантры что-то тырить вознамеритесь).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, у нас есть они, сиддхи соблазнения-то). Повторяю: не девочки вокруг мальчиков должны, а мальчики вокруг девочек). Это на всякий случай, если опять у тибетской тантры что-то тырить вознамеритесь).


А-а... Три круга, значит? Я-то думаю, что не так. Обычно и не встаю, даже. Кармы нет, которая сиддхи соблазна видит... Я думал они просто так круги-то  нарезают

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> А-а... Три круга, значит? Я-то думаю, что не так. Обычно и не встаю, даже. Кармы нет, которая сиддхи соблазна видит... Я думал они просто так круги-то  нарезают


Но тем не менее.... Нас, рыжих, просто так не возьмёшь! И недавно Учитель сказал, что положено круги нарезать, но с оговоркой, что, дескать, это будет странно смотреться в современном обществе. Поэтому разрешил не делать это у всех на виду, но мысленно :Kiss:

----------

Won Soeng (11.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, у нас есть они, сиддхи соблазнения-то). Повторяю: не девочки вокруг мальчиков должны, а мальчики вокруг девочек). Это на всякий случай, если опять у тибетской тантры что-то тырить вознамеритесь).


Так тантра-же, в обычной буддизме или жизни; водка-плохо, гавно-моча-гной- не вещества пиршества, женщина- существо на человека похожее.. А в тантре наоборот- трансформация: водка- мясо- вещество самаи, женщин обходят..- краткий опасный путь вобщем!

----------


## Нико

> Так тантра-же, в обычной буддизме или жизни; водка-плохо, гавно-моча-гной- не вещества пиршества,женщина- существо на человека похожее.. А в тантре наоборот- трансформация: водка- мясо- вещество самаи, женщин обходят..- краткий опасный путь вобщем!


Опасный, нет сил какой опасный! Потому, прежде чем за сиддхи разговор вести, призадумайтесь, товарищи!

----------


## Антон Соносон

> "Не знаю" - это правильное направление. Направление от попытки угадать, вычислить, понять логику, предсказать с помощью сопоставлений и сравнений, к интуиции, мощному ресурсу ума, который не работает линейно, который сразу знает, без труда и усилий, так, как мы легко узнаем что-то знакомое, не цепляясь за смутные очертания, множество сбивающих с толку кажимостей и предположений. Просто либо сразу знаем, либо сразу - не знаем и все. Никаких волнений, переживаний, жажды знать, цепляния за подсказки, догадки и т.п.





> Ум любит обманывать себя, подставляя первое попавшееся "знаю" )





> призадумайтесь, товарищи


ну ладно ум, мум, сердце какую роль играет в обретении сиддх, и в буддийских традициях, Бодхидхарма (он-то знал толк в сердце и в "я не знаю"), ну там - сутра Сердца Праджня Парамиты - запредельная мудрость, и обычные среднестатистические сердца буддистов, желающие то, что им ум напридумывал? Что эдакое с умом и сердцем необходимо сделать, чтоб не "обмануться" и таки-"проинтуичить", троекратный мысленный обход, кто-то пробовал, сиддхи поперли?



> практик не должен поддаваться страху, и тогда величественный Ваджрамахабхайрава будет доволен. Удовлетворенный, он спросит: "Чего ты хочешь?" На это обладающий знанием ответит:"Пожалуйста, даруй мне мистические силы, столь желанные для меня

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но тем не менее.... Нас, рыжих, просто так не возьмёшь! И недавно Учитель сказал, что положено круги нарезать, но с оговоркой, что, дескать, это будет странно смотреться в современном обществе. Поэтому разрешил не делать это у всех на виду, но мысленно


Вот и остальные сиддхи так же. Не на виду. Мысленно. Но делать, обязательно!

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Вот и остальные сиддхи так же. Не на виду. Мысленно. Но делать, обязательно!


Это уж как получится.)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это уж как получится.)


Нет, ну, когда сдерживаться нету сил, можно и колдануть, конечно. Кто-то подумает, что шутка, кто-то воспользуется. Кто-то радостно танцуя пойдет в закат источая радуги.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, ну, когда сдерживаться нету сил, можно и колдануть, конечно. Кто-то подумает, что шутка, кто-то воспользуется. Кто-то радостно танцуя пойдет в закат источая радуги.


Мне, пожалуй,последний вариант приглянулся. Я буду источать, чтобы Легба не помер от скепсиса).

----------


## Фил

Да! Радуги - это круто!

----------


## Фил

She is walking like a bearded rainbow.
Певец поразительно похож на Алексея  :Smilie: 

https://youtu.be/6bOSQRDYpgU

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне, пожалуй,последний вариант приглянулся. Я буду источать, чтобы Легба не помер от скепсиса).


Время пролетело быстро, (жизнь не длинная какая..), выучил все сиддхи йогин, что являли в прошлом маги..
В пуджи водку с колбасою (вместо гнойных выделений),сорок пятый год наверно- трансформирует упрямо.
Знает он про все полёты, что летали над горами, авторы переведённых, и в сети лежащих всюду, очень тайных фолиантов. 
Не потратил понапрасну, шанс отпущенный судьбою, выучил язык тибетский, и мозоль обрёл на заде от усердных упражнений.

----------

Вася Николаев (15.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мяснов (12.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> объяснил в чем: отсекать, созревать (противоречия), относительно сиддх - созревают они или в процессах, связанных с отсечением образуются? Понимаю, что тут пытаются, ну а я стою на той позиции, что традиции и методы - виды памяти, которые используют практики для того, чтоб у них что-то созрело или отсеклось и т.д., но результаты - не находятся в прошлом, они, как говорится: здесь и сейчас, т.е. ежели некто в целом "волей свободен", "идет по воде" или там "благодать ощущает", мда, так вот о чем мы тут и говорим
> 
> тоже так думал, но современники наши, практикующие христианство (православие) так мне объяснили: "после смерти" - ветхозаетный подход, смысл манифестации Христа и последующего традиционного поддержания его учения, как раз в "при", у них тоже есть методы, прямопрописанные, с учителями, кое-где и на кладбище похаживают, страхи отсекать, бесов гонять и т.п. Монашество в православии позиционируется, "как попытка преодоления предела (не после). Удачная или неудачная..." Зачем им Бог?, говорят так: "Когда благодать приблизится к человеку, тогда ум — эта бесстыдная птица, как его называет авва Исаак, — желает проникнуть всюду, испытать все. Он начинает от создания Адама и заканчивает такими глубинами и высотами, что, если Бог не поставит ему преград, он не вернется назад"


Видите конфликт, которого нет? Ну ладно, значит у Вас такие сиддхи. 

Насчёт  новозаветных методов. Ссылки на коренные тексты есть? Ну, кроме, "мне так объяснили"? Я ж не знаю кто Вам объяснил. Может он (они) экуменист какой?  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сколько садхан было полностью освоено,


Все! суть всех садхан мне кристально ясна, насквозь их вижу! Это копролиты психотехник.




> сколько йогинов, отсидевшие многолетние ретриты, вам лично сказали, что это было бесполезное занятие?


Эмическая перспектива любопытна, но не достоверна.

P.S. Вы Дондупа замещаете?

----------

Legba (12.05.2015), Tong Po (12.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (14.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Время пролетело быстро, (жизнь не длинная какая..), выучил все сиддхи йогин, что являли в прошлом маги..
> В пуджи водку с колбасою (вместо гнойных выделений),сорок пятый год наверно- трансформирует упрямо.
> Знает он про все полёты, что летали над горами, авторы переведённых, и в сети лежащих всюду, очень тайных фолиантов. 
> Не потратил понапрасну, шанс отпущенный судьбою, выучил язык тибетский, и мозоль обрёл на заде от усердных упражнений.


Может для того, чтоб сидхи были, нужна ещё реализация самадхи. 
А то, что Вы  перечислили может не столь и нужно.

----------

Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Кстати, хотел всем сказать спасибо. Благодаря этой теме узнал некоторые существенные для меня факты (в личном общении, а не непосредственно в теме)). И с сиддхами многое прояснилось.))

Непосредственно по теме. Я заметил любопытную тенденцию. Очень распространенная постановка вопроса выглядит так - у моего Гуру, конечно же, есть сиддхи - сам/сама видел/видела. А что он говорит, что сиддх у него нет - так это из скромности. Очевидно, никто не обращает внимания на тот факт, что таким образом косвенно уличает своего Гуру в нарушении пратимокши))

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (31.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (12.05.2015), Мага (27.02.2018)

----------


## Legba

> Может для того, чтоб сидхи были, нужна ещё реализация самадхи. 
> А то, что Вы  перечислили может не столь и нужно.


А что мы подразумеваем под "реализацией самадхи"? Достижение дхьян? 
Довольно опасное предположение - это, технически говоря, можно проверить))

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, хотел всем сказать спасибо. Благодаря этой теме узнал некоторые существенные для меня факты (в личном общении, а не непосредственно в теме)). И с сиддхами многое прояснилось.))
> 
> Непосредственно по теме. Я заметил любопытную тенденцию. Очень распространенная постановка вопроса выглядит так - у моего Гуру, конечно же, есть сиддхи - сам/сама видел/видела. А что он говорит, что сиддх у него нет - так это из скромности. Очевидно, никто не обращает внимания на тот факт, что таким образом косвенно уличает своего Гуру в нарушении пратимокши))


Не всё так однозначно, как ты говоришь.... Например ЕС Богдо-геген Ринпоче никогда не утверждал, что у него нет сиддхи. ЕС Далай-лама иногда отмечает в своих учениях, что полных реализаций у него нет, но есть "проблески" и "уверенность". И однажды, в Америке или где-то там, Далай-ламу спросил один человек: "Если Вы, Далай-лама, говорите, что у Вас нет достижений, как нам-то, простым людям, надеяться на что-то?" В этом вопросе было столько отчаяния, что Его Святейшеству пришлось ответить: "На самом деле я помню, как однажды в Индии пребывал рядом с Буддой Шакьямуни".

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

Насчет Богдо Гегена Ринпоче ты загибаешь. Я лично (и ты, кстати, там была) слышал от него во время ванга - "Никаких реализаций этого божества я не получил, но все предписанные практики сделал". Сорри.)) Про пребывал рядом с Буддой Шакьямуни - это любопытно. Неужели не нашлось кого-то достаточно дотошного, чтобы проверить - скажем, по деталям быта, реальные ли это воспоминания? Думается, хороший историк вполне мог бы. Видимо, кто может проверить тем не интересно, а кто верует - в проверке не нуждается(( А было бы куда убедительней, чем всякие дикие истории про детей из далеких деревень, чего то там вспоминающих))

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Никаких реализаций этого божества я не получил, но все предписанные практики сделал". Сорри.))


Под "все предписанные практики сделал" как раз и имеется в виду реализация, необходимая для дарования ванга))).




> Про пребывал рядом с Буддой Шакьямуни - это любопытно. Неужели не нашлось кого-то достаточно дотошного, чтобы проверить - скажем, по деталям быта, реальные ли это воспоминания? Думается, хороший историк вполне мог бы. Видимо, кто может проверить тем не интересно, а кто верует - в проверке не нуждается(( А было бы куда убедительней, чем всякие дикие истории про детей из далеких деревень, чего то там вспоминающих))


Дак вообще факт передачи Сутры сердца в Раджгрихе не доказан историками, верно ведь?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Под "все предписанные практики сделал" как раз и имеется в виду реализация, необходимая для дарования ванга))).


Перестань выкручиваться, что за глупости? Ванг можно давать, отсидев соответствующий ритрит, а вовсе не обретя реализацию. Это хоть у кого спроси. Иначе или вангов было бы меньше, или очевидно реализованных йогинов - сильно больше))




> Дак вообще факт передачи Сутры сердца в Раджгрихе не доказан историками, верно ведь?


Насколько я понимаю, не доказан даже сам факт аутентичности махаянских сутр)))
Но если отбросить невидимую чертовщину, то факт проповеди на той или иной горе не вызывает особого скепсиса.
Ну поговорили на этом холме, или на том - чего тут доказывать?
В тоже время, в том числе и ЕСДЛ, очень любят истории о "подтверждении реинкарнации". Куда какое было бы подтверждение, если бы ЕСДЛ выдал на публику некие бытовые подробности времен Будды Шакьямуни, известные только археологам и историкам. Ан нет)

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Перестань выкручиваться, что за глупости? Ванг можно давать, отсидев соответствующий ритрит, а вовсе не обретя реализацию. Это хоть у кого спроси. Иначе или вангов было бы меньше, или очевидно реализованных йогинов - сильно больше))


Я не "выкручиваюсь", оно мне надо? И, кстати, раз уже пошла такая пляска, в наше время полно лам, дающих ванги без проведения соответствующего ретрита. И фанатики, простираясь и поднося денежки (а как же без них?) с удовольствием их получают.





> Насколько я понимаю, не доказан даже сам факт аутентичности махаянских сутр)))


Это да))). Да и ПК нынче не тот))).



> В тоже время, в том числе и ЕСДЛ, очень любят истории о "подтверждении реинкарнации". Куда какое было бы подтверждение, если бы ЕСДЛ выдал на публику некие бытовые подробности времен Будды Шакьямуни, известные только археологам и историкам. Ан нет)


Я считаю, что то, что ЕСДЛ уже такое сказал -- некая сенсация. А ты про подробности)))).

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Видите конфликт, которого нет? Ну ладно, значит у Вас такие сиддхи.


кроме того оффтоп с зафлуживанием темы, переходом на личности




> Насчёт  новозаветных методов. Ссылки на коренные тексты есть? Ну, кроме, "мне так объяснили"? Я ж не знаю кто Вам объяснил. Может он (они) экуменист какой?


ссылается на слова Исаака Сирина, в лесах православных он навроде лесничего (то высказал афонский монах), ссылаются также и на евангелия, желаете обсудить сиддхи Христовы? Че-т не хочется. Современные случаи фиксации малых сиддх описаны духовником Володи Путина, Шевкуновым Тихоном, в тексте "Несвятые святые", маленько левитации, осознанный выброс сознания, говоря буддийский языком и т.п.

----------

Асим (12.08.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Так а разве одна из основных идей Тантры не в том, чтобы ради того, чтобы скопить побольше кармы хорошей нуно побольше напомогать существам всяческим, а для этого сидхи надобны. Так как без сидхов то помогать человек хил и немощен. Долго кармы копить придётся.


А на сиддхи, что не надо жизнеспособности? Надо. И гораздо больше, чем для обычного действия

----------


## Фридегар

> Сиддхи нужны для помощи живым существам. В первую очередь, ясновидение просто необходимо! Но его нет в списке Легбы, как и летания, впрочем).


В чем помощь? В избавлении от страдания. И, главное, в помощи на пути к освобождению. В этом последнем страдания могут быть.
Вообще сиддхи нужны как продолжение пути. Когда обычная жизнь уже не может нести смысл. Тогда появляется цель.

----------


## Фил

> Че-т не хочется. Современные случаи фиксации малых сиддх описаны духовником Володи Путина, Шевкуновым Тихоном, в тексте "Несвятые святые", маленько левитации, осознанный выброс сознания, говоря буддийский языком и т.п.


А где там про левитацию?

----------


## Фил

> В чем помощь? В избавлении от страдания. И, главное, в помощи на пути к освобождению. В этом последнем страдания могут быть.
> Вообще сиддхи нужны как продолжение пути. Когда обычная жизнь уже не может нести смысл. Тогда появляется цель.


А если ни сиддх, ни смысла, ни цели ?
И ничего не появляется?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А на сиддхи, что не надо жизнеспособности? Надо. И гораздо больше, чем для обычного действия


ну и что такое - жизнеспособность? Если практика тантры укорачивает жизнь тела человеческого, так что ли? Официальную позицию Кагью получил, Каноны почитал, пару простыней высушил - ты уже старик



> А где там про левитацию?


ну, когда бесы в бане подняли старца. Правосланые практики помыслы бесами называют. Что интересно: о некоторых ваджраянских образах некоторые православные высказываются, как о неких внешних бесах, которым "молятся ламаисты", аналогичным образом некоторые буддисты считают православных за невежд, наивно подозревая, что они гоняют каких-то внешних чертей, т.о. и те, и другие находятся в несогласии

----------

Балдинг (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> А если ни сиддх, ни смысла, ни цели ?
> И ничего не появляется?


Тогда это благополучный человек среднего сознания. Карма прошлого дала ему благополучие. Когда она исчерпается - он продолжит путь. Вернее, у него будет стимул для продолжения пути. Это как постепенно опускаться под воду. Чем ниже, тем сильнее вода давит на уши. И кислорода меньше. Наступает момент, когда надо начинать всплывать.

----------

Балдинг (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

"Страдание - причина сознания" 
Федор Достоевский

----------


## Фил

> Тогда это благополучный человек среднего сознания. Карма прошлого дала ему благополучие. Когда она исчерпается - он продолжит путь. Вернее, у него будет стимул для продолжения пути. Это как постепенно опускаться под воду. Чем ниже, тем сильнее вода давит на уши. И кислорода меньше. Наступает момент, когда надо начинать всплывать.


В это надо верить.

----------


## Tong Po

> 1.кроме того оффтоп с зафлуживанием темы, переходом на личности
> 
> 
> 2.ссылается на слова Исаака Сирина, в лесах православных он навроде лесничего (то высказал афонский монах), ссылаются также и на евангелия, желаете обсудить сиддхи Христовы? Че-т не хочется. 3. Современные случаи фиксации малых сиддх описаны духовником Володи Путина, Шевкуновым Тихоном, в тексте "Несвятые святые", маленько левитации, осознанный выброс сознания, говоря буддийский языком и т.п.


1.Ну вот это как раз-таки да, есть. Но это уж никак не конфликт религиозных подходов.

2. Дык я Вас же и прошу - сошлитесь на конкретные тексты и места в них. На *конкретику*. Обсуждать в этой теме не хочу, к тому же пока и предмета для обсуждения нет.

3. А что произведения г-на Шевкунова уже считаются Святым Преданием? Или Святым Писанием?! :Confused:

----------


## Фил

> 3. А что произведения г-на Шевкунова уже считаются Святым Преданием? Или Святым Писанием?!


Так я прочитал по диагонали - сборник забавных рассказов "за православие", с попами-каратистами, юмористами и весельчаками.
Легкое "православное" чтение.

----------

Lion Miller (12.05.2015), Tong Po (12.05.2015), Балдинг (21.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> 1.Ну вот это как раз-таки да, есть. Но это уж никак не конфликт религиозных подходов.


1 сообщает: бегу из темы (ну и что), второй отвечает, правильно, иди отсюда, не тебе, дзенцу, в наше тантрическое дело лезть




> 2. Дык я Вас же и прошу - сошлитесь на конкретные тексты и места в них. На *конкретику*. Обсуждать в этой теме не хочу, к тому же пока и предмета для обсуждения нет.


да уже надоело ссылаться, если внимательно перечитаете, то найдете мой пост, в нем слова из текста Ефрема Филофейского, который ссылался на Иосифа Исихаста, который ссылался на Исаака Сирина. Или вам надобна ссыль до неопалимой купины, Авраама, может сразу - до ангела у древа жизни с огненным мечом обращающимся? Предмета нет, извольте: модератор интересовался ттх, так вот - не предмет, но элемент - огонь, обращение с огнем и приобретение малых-великих сиддх в данной связи; желаете обсудить, кто-то пробовал, горел (без нефтепродуктов), тантра Гаруды, не, не нравится, или м.б. радуги поисточаем у стены-то сидючи, так это - не внапряг, интуитивно, на авось?




> 3. А что произведения г-на Шевкунова уже считаются Святым Преданием? Или Святым Писанием?!


нет, это спец. ссылка относительно вашего поста с подозрением православных "при" в экуменизме, на простоту ответил еще проще. Дескать, не экуменисты они, и заслуженный архимандрит пишет, что "при" тоже чего-то могут, не токмо тантрой единой люди спасаются, называют свое "при" дерзновением. Не понимаю - отчего заместо обсуждения стартового поста, самих сиддх, ттх)), того, что прямо относится к теме (напр., элементы), ну вы поняли - который раз выбираете то, чего здесь быть не должно, напр., дедушка взлетел над лавкой в бане = малая сиддха, кто это видел - такой-то, записал такой-то. Вы же вплетаете экуменизм, начинаете сравнивать скромные те записки не пойми с чем, что это за фигня вообще?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все!


Освоить садхану это понимать, зачем она нужна и как работает метод. Понимать так, что вот завтра в пещеру сядешь на несколько лет и достигнешь плодов. Так что не надо дет.садовские глупости писать.




> ... не достоверна.


Достоверней только самостоятельное освоение садхан. Достоверней освоения будет только их реализация.

Т.е. имеем... садхан освоено - ноль, садхаков сказавших о бесполезности - ноль.  Т.е. заявление о том, что полезности не видно - ноль. К чему писать о том, что чего-то не видно, когда и не смотрел, не понятно.

Дет. садик про "верю/не верю" продолжать пожалуйста не надо. Люди взрослые, и каждый сам выбирает, как ему жить.

----------


## Нико

> Освоить садхану это понимать, зачем она нужна и как работает метод. Понимать так, что вот завтра в пещеру сядешь на несколько лет и достигнешь плодов. Так что не надо дет.садовские глупости писать.
> 
> 
> Достоверней только самостоятельное освоение садхан.
> 
> Т.е. имеем... садхан освоено - ноль, садхаков сказавших о бесполезности - ноль.  Т.е. заявление о том, что полезности не видно - ноль. К чему писать о том, что чего-то не видно, когда и не смотрел, не понятно.
> 
> Дет. садик про "верю/не верю" продолжать пожалуйста не надо. Люди взрослые, и каждый сам выбирает, как ему жить.


Спасибо! :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Освоить садхану это понимать, зачем она нужна и как работает метод. Понимать так, что вот завтра в пещеру сядешь на несколько лет и достигнешь плодов. Так что не надо дет.садовские глупости писать.


В таком случае, хочется спросить - Вы то какие-нибудь садханы освоили (в Вашем понимании)?
А если освоили, то почему не выделили несколько лет на реализацию?
Или Вы чисто теоретически?)))





> Достоверней освоения будет только их реализация.


Бесспорно. А как у Вас, кстати, с реализацией?




> Т.е. имеем... садхан освоено - ноль, садхаков сказавших о бесполезности - ноль.  Т.е. заявление о том, что полезности не видно - ноль. К чему писать о том, что чего-то не видно, когда и не смотрел, не понятно.


Садхаков сказавших о бесполезности - ноль? На ритрите ННР в 1992 году, в Москве, было, примерно 2000 человек.
Не будем даже заострять внимание на том, сколько из них продолжает практиковать.
Но возникает вопрос - сколько же из них реализованных садхаков, освоивших свои садханы? Это, заметим, за 23 года))
Вот все, кто *не* реализованные - уже своим образом действий заявили о бесполезности.




> Дет. садик про "верю/не верю" продолжать пожалуйста не надо. Люди взрослые, и каждый сам выбирает, как ему жить.


Безусловно. Одни (плохие парни) считают, что садханы это "копролиты психотехник". И не сидят в пещере по этой причине.
Другие, хорошие парни, считают садханы великолепным методом... Только тоже не сидят в пещере.
Почему-то позиция "взрослых людей", которые говорят "я этим не занимаюсь, потому что это фигня" мне кажется честнее,
чем позиция "это все очень круто и действенно, но я, грешный, этим не занимаюсь".
Хотя итог, конечно, абсолютно одинаковый.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (12.05.2015), Шайенн (25.02.2018)

----------


## Нико

> В таком случае, хочется спросить - Вы то какие-нибудь садханы освоили (в Вашем понимании)?
> А если освоили, то почему не выделили несколько лет на реализацию?
> Или Вы чисто теоретически?)))


Легба, ты же понимаешь, что это вопрос "поддых", и никто ничего не ответит. Зачем так упорствовать?)

----------


## Shus

> В таком случае, хочется спросить - Вы то какие-нибудь садханы освоили (в Вашем понимании)?
> А если освоили, то почему не выделили несколько лет на реализацию?
> Или Вы чисто теоретически?)))


Скажите, а освоение садханы дает какой-нибудь кармический результат?
И как это фиксируется или описывается?
Я вот честно не понимаю (просто не разбираюсь): зачем люди получают множество вангов и лунгов и потом поочередно выполняют отдельные садханы? Какой в этом опять же кармический смысл?

----------

Балдинг (21.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В таком случае, хочется спросить - Вы то какие-нибудь садханы освоили (в Вашем понимании)?


 Мне достаточно слов о полезности тех, кто этим занимается серьезно, а не треплется на форуме, чтобы не считать это чем-то бесполезным.




> Вот все, кто *не* реализованные - уже своим образом действий заявили о бесполезности.


Это я сходил на семинарчик по математике, не стал великим математиком и доказал бесполезность математики? Логика на 5+.





> Почему-то позиция "взрослых людей", которые говорят "я этим не занимаюсь, потому что это фигня" мне кажется честнее,


Честная позиция "Я этим не занимаюсь, так как я не знаю, что это такое", а не бессмысленный и бездоказательный треп простых неверующих, которые прикрываются скепсисом и научным подходом. 

Скептик или ученый, желающие изучить вопрос, будут по шагам досконально разбирать тему под руководством опытного человека в этой теме, что в контексте тантры будет означать практику.  Берется например шинэ с опорой, изучается досконально способ выполнения, узнаются какие плоды должны быть практики, выполняется, у опытного узнается, какие могут быть ошибки, ошибки исправляются и применяется заного и т.д. и т.п. Если все это изучается и нет ни спокойствия ума, ни понимания пустотности, абсолютно ничего из заявляемого, то тогда говорится, что это все туфта господа. Вот это научный подход скептический во всей красе, а не вычитывание каких-то кусков текста и деланье глупых и необоснованых выводов.

----------


## Нико

> Скажите, а освоение садханы дает какой-нибудь кармический результат?


Наши ребяты волосато-бородатые это делали! И им по фиг на мнение участников БФ о том,что "это могло не дать кармического результата". Им дало, расслабьтесь).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я вот честно не понимаю (просто не разбираюсь): зачем люди получают множество вангов и лунгов и потом поочередно выполняют отдельные садханы? Какой в этом опять же кармический смысл?


 Кто-то иначе к тантре подступиться не может и просто собирает ванги/лунги. А так, разные проявления, разные активности, которые могут быть полезны в определенных обстоятельствах. Монахам ванги/лунги пачками дают для сохранения Учений.

----------

Shus (12.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Скажите, а освоение садханы дает какой-нибудь кармический результат?
> И как это фиксируется или описывается?
> Я вот честно не понимаю (просто не разбираюсь): зачем люди получают множество вангов и лунгов и потом поочередно выполняют отдельные садханы? Какой в этом опять же кармический смысл?


Ну, по поводу "множества" Ваше недоумение разделял уже Атиша, намекавший, что индусы практикуют одно божество, и реализуют все - а тибетцы практикуют сотню, но не реализуют ни одного.)) Чисто теоретически - да, разные божества подходят садхакам с разными комбинациями клеш. И квалифицированный Гуру должен овладеть рядом методов, дабы передавать их ученикам в соответствии с их склонностями. Однако, на практике, все немного по другому. В каждой школе есть основной набор Йидамов - например Гухьясамаджа-Чакрасамвара-Ваджрабхайрава в Гелуг. И независимо от склонностей и клеш садхака, гелукпинский Наставник ему Ваджракилайю передавать не будет. В случае же передач "пачками" (что более характерно для Нингма) счет идет уже на сотни божеств (как, например, в Ринчен Тердзод) и конечно никакой жизни не хватит разобрать все эти методы. Типа - поддерживается передача, не более того.

----------

Shus (12.05.2015), Балдинг (21.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (12.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ....разные проявления, разные активности, которые могут быть полезны в определенных обстоятельствах....


Понятно. Кто, кое-где у нас порой...  :Smilie: 




> Монахам ванги/лунги пачками дают для сохранения Учений.


Тут еще и другие мнения высказывали по этому поводу. :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> .... Чисто теоретически - да, разные божества подходят садхакам с разными комбинациями клеш. И квалифицированный Гуру должен овладеть рядом методов, дабы передавать их ученикам в соответствии с их склонностями. Однако, на практике, все немного по другому. В каждой школе есть основной набор Йидамов - например Гухьясамаджа-Чакрасамвара-Ваджрабхайрава в Гелуг. И независимо от склонностей и клеш садхака, гелукпинский Наставник ему Ваджракилайю передавать не будет. В случае же передач "пачками" (что более характерно для Нингма) счет идет уже на сотни божеств (как, например, в Ринчен Тердзод) и конечно никакой жизни не хватит разобрать все эти методы. Типа - поддерживается передача, не более того.


Кхм... А как эти самые клеши (в смысле очистки) учитывают при десятке передач и поочередной практике разных садхан?
Ведь сам-то садхак не может вести некий дневник, мало что он вообразит.

----------


## Legba

> Мне достаточно слов о полезности тех, кто этим занимается серьезно, а не треплется на форуме, чтобы не считать это чем-то бесполезным.


Спасибо, я почему-то так и подумал, что Вы просто повторяете за другими))





> Это я сходил на семинарчик по математике, не стал великим математиком и доказал бесполезность математики? Логика на 5+.


Вы вполне убедительно доказали бесполезность математики *для Вас лично*. 
Впрочем, поскольку в Вашей логической системе доказательством пользы являются *слова* тех _"кто этим занимается серьезно, а не треплется на форуме"_,
у нас, конечно, немного разные представления о логике))




> Если все это изучается и нет ни спокойствия ума, ни понимания пустотности, абсолютно ничего из заявляемого, то тогда говорится, что это все туфта господа.


 К сожалению - нет, все устроено не так. Если все это изучается, и _"нет ни спокойствия ума, ни понимания пустотности, абсолютно ничего из заявляемого"_ Вам просто предложат практиковать дальше. Пунью, дескать, пока не накопил)) "Пилите, Шура, пилите" (С)

Впрочем, я так понимаю, бессмысленный и бездоказательный треп простых *верующих* вам милее? Ну так и хорошо. Ченрезиг Вас наградит.))

----------


## Legba

> Кхм... А как эти самые клеши (в смысле очистки) учитывают при десятке передач и поочередной практике разных садхан?
> Ведь сам-то садхак не может вести некий дневник, мало что он вообразит.


Насколько я понимаю, для собственного "лечения" выбирается один метод - или последовательность методов, практикуемых по одному.
По крайней мере, в Сарма такой подход преобладает. Типа с помощью одного Девата разгребли моху, с помощью другого рагу, а с помощью третьего двешу. 
Или сначала практикуем мирное божество, а затем уж гневное. И тому подобные схемы.
Десяток передач это, скорее, набор "лекарств для других". По идее, если Гуру уже реализовал некий метод (методы) "вылечился сам" - он может применить и те "лекарства", которые для себя не использовал.
Что касается подхода - "это божество почитаю от простуды, это чтоб бабло водилось, а воот это - чтобы телочки набежали..."
Он явно имеет место, но многие Гуру прошлых времен, например Первый Патрул Ринпоче, такой подход считали не вполне адекватным:




> При ближайшем рассмотрении такие действия напоминают об одном из высказываний Джецуна Миларэпы:
> *Призывать божеств мудрости   для защиты мирских людей, — все равно что принудить царя сойти с трона и заставить его мести полы.*
> Падампа Санге сказал:
> *Они строят мандалу Тайной Мантры в козьем загоне и верят, что это им поможет!*
> Как отметил Падампа, такие действия загрязняют того, кто совершает практики Тайной Мантры в духе бона.





> Так что, если нет прошлых заслуг, заработанных щедростью, то никакие молитвы божествам богатства не помогут избавиться от бедности.
> Если мирские божества богатства обладают способностью давать сиддхи богатства, то что же говорить о буддах и бодхисаттвах? Ведь *они готовы помогать всем живым существам, даже если их об этом не просят*, а их силы и способности творить чудеса в тысячи раз больше. [Будь такое возможно] они непременно осыпали бы весь мир дождем богатства, чтобы искоренить бедность раз и навсегда. Но они не могут это сделать, потому что богатство зависит исключительно от плода заслуг, которые ты заработал. Значит, даже искорка заслуг действует лучше, чем горы усилий.

----------

Shus (12.05.2015), Балдинг (05.06.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (12.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> .....Типа с помощью одного Девата разгребли моху, с помощью другого рагу, а с помощью третьего двешу. 
> Или сначала практикуем мирное божество, а затем уж гневное......


Так ведь для этого надо присутствие вблизи учителя (хорошо если одного). А некоторые его видят раз в жизни. Сам же человек не определит избавился он или не избавился.



> Что касается подхода - "это божество почитаю от простуды, это чтоб бабло водилось, а воот это - чтобы телочки набежали..."
> Он явно имеет место, но многие Гуру прошлых времен, например Первый Патрул Ринпоче, такой подход считали не вполне адекватным:


КМК, это - в крия тантру, там такого добра без всяких вангов (м.б. и что-то нужно, типа лунга, но я точно не знаю). 
Что уж почтенных  ати0 и ану- тантриков ерундой отвлекать. :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Морис

> По крайней мере, в Сарма такой подход преобладает. Типа с помощью одного Девата разгребли моху, с помощью другого рагу, а с помощью третьего двешу.


Слышал что в Кагью, можно обойтись без божеств, что за методы?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1 сообщает: бегу из темы (ну и что), второй отвечает, правильно, иди отсюда, не тебе, дзенцу, в наше тантрическое дело лезть
> 
> 
> да уже надоело ссылаться, если внимательно перечитаете, то найдете мой пост, в нем слова из текста Ефрема Филофейского, который ссылался на Иосифа Исихаста, который ссылался на Исаака Сирина. Или вам надобна ссыль до неопалимой купины, Авраама, может сразу - до ангела у древа жизни с огненным мечом обращающимся? Предмета нет, извольте: модератор интересовался ттх, так вот - не предмет, но элемент - огонь, обращение с огнем и приобретение малых-великих сиддх в данной связи; желаете обсудить, кто-то пробовал, горел (без нефтепродуктов), тантра Гаруды, не, не нравится, или м.б. радуги поисточаем у стены-то сидючи, так это - не внапряг, интуитивно, на авось?
> 
> 
> нет, это спец. ссылка относительно вашего поста с подозрением православных "при" в экуменизме, на простоту ответил еще проще. Дескать, не экуменисты они, и заслуженный архимандрит пишет, что "при" тоже чего-то могут, не токмо тантрой единой люди спасаются, называют свое "при" дерзновением. Не понимаю - отчего заместо обсуждения стартового поста, самих сиддх, ттх)), того, что прямо относится к теме (напр., элементы), ну вы поняли - который раз выбираете то, чего здесь быть не должно, напр., дедушка взлетел над лавкой в бане = малая сиддха, кто это видел - такой-то, записал такой-то. Вы же вплетаете экуменизм, начинаете сравнивать скромные те записки не пойми с чем, что это за фигня вообще?


1. Ложь. Никто никому не предлпгал "валить" из темы. Предлагали ПРИДЕРЖИВАТЬСЯ ТЕМЫ. Не видите разницу? Ну и ладно. 
2. Да не ссылались Вы никуда. Не в курсе как именно ссылеи делать, чтобы интересующийся не лопатил многотомные собрания сосинений, а сразу нашёл то, что нужно? Или, может быть, и нет того, что нужно? Заметьте - я речь не вёл о том достигают ли некие христиане неких сверхспособностей или нет. Речь о том, что ПРЯМЫХ УКАЗАНИЙ как этого достичь и целей достигать (ни третьетьестепенных, ни второстепенных, никаких вообще) нет ни в Писании, ни в Предании.
3. Ну и что,что он не-экуменист. Что поменялось? Сотериология христианства? В Писании или Предании появились МЕТОДИКИ достижения сиддх? Напомню - в тантрах они ПРОПИСАНЫ ПРЯМО. Не факты достижения (это есть в намтарах), а МЕТОДИКИ. И цели, на фига это нужно. А в житиях зристианских святых есть просто упоминания фактов достижения. Разницу не видите?

----------


## Legba

> Слышал что в Кагью, можно обойтись без божеств, что за методы?


Это Вам только в Кагью скажут)))))
Видимо, Вы имеете ввиду практики Махамудры. Там, в определенных случаях, действительно нет созерцания Девата.
Правда не думаю, что традиционно случалось так, чтобы некто вообще не практиковал божество, а сразу приступал к Махамудре.
Впрочем, освобождения можно достичь и вообще не практикуя Тантру, если уж так не хочется связываться с божествами.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...Так что, если нет прошлых заслуг, заработанных щедростью, то никакие молитвы божествам богатства не помогут избавиться от бедности.
> Если мирские божества богатства обладают способностью давать сиддхи богатства, то что же говорить о буддах и бодхисаттвах? Ведь они готовы помогать всем живым существам, даже если их об этом не просят, а их силы и способности творить чудеса в тысячи раз больше. [Будь такое возможно] они непременно осыпали бы весь мир дождем богатства, чтобы искоренить бедность раз и навсегда. Но они не могут это сделать, потому что богатство зависит исключительно от плода заслуг, которые ты заработал. Значит, даже искорка заслуг действует лучше, чем горы усилий...


Этот текст даёт такое поле для: "джентельменам верят наслово- вот тут-то у меня карта и попёрла..". Всмысле от "нет заслуг: видеть сиддхи или приобрести сиддхи.." до сиддхи вообще невозможны а божества и сиддхи- это замаскированная причинность"))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы вполне убедительно доказали бесполезность математики *для Вас лично*.


 Не доказал. Бесполезен семенарчик бы оказался, а не сама математика. Хотя я согласился бы и на формулировки "для вас лично", но нам тут "скептики" и "ученые-моченые" пытаются рассказывать какое мы стадо верующих идиотов, занимающееся бесполезными вещами.

----------


## Legba

> Не доказал. Бесполезен семенарчик бы оказался, а не сама математика. Хотя я согласился бы и на формулировки "для вас лично", но нам тут "скептики" и "ученые-моченые" пытаются рассказывать какое мы стадо верующих идиотов, занимающееся бесполезными вещами.


Вот не знаю, кто как - но я лично ничего подобного доказать не тщусь.
Если эти "вещи" представляются практику полезными, а окружающим не наносят вреда - они очень даже полезные.
Есть масса явно более вредных занятий.)
Достижение неких мистических результатов (состояния Будды, например) это, конечно же, вопрос веры.
Но на то это и мистика, что доказать тут ничего не выйдет - ни в какую сторону.

----------


## Legba

> Этот текст даёт такое поле для: "джентельменам верят наслово- вот тут-то у меня карта и попёрла..". Всмысле от "нет заслуг: видеть сиддхи или приобрести сиддхи.." до сиддхи вообще невозможны а божества и сиддхи- это замаскированная причинность"))


Это, тем не менее, довольно здравый подход. Он стимулирует делать добрые дела, накапливать пунью - а не выпрашивать чего-то у божеств.
Хорошо соотносится, кстати, с подходом Будды Шакьямуни:




> Ученик благородных, каламы, у которого такой вот ум, свободный от ненависти, злости, столь неомрачённый и очищенный — это тот, кто находит четыре утешения здесь и сейчас.
> 
> Предположим есть будущее, и есть плод счастья и страдания, результат дел, хороших или плохих. Тогда возможно, что по растворении тела после смерти, я поднимусь в небесный мир, который охвачен состоянием блаженства. Вот первое утешение, которое он находит.
> 
> *Положим, нет будущего и нет плода, результата дел, хороших или плохих. Но в этом мире, здесь и сейчас, я могу быть свободным от ненависти и злости, в безопасности, здоровым и счастливым. Вот второе утешение, которое он находит.*
> 
> Положим, зло падёт на совершающего зло. Я же, однако, не замышляю против кого-либо зла. Как же тогда зло подействует на меня — на того, кто не совершает злых дел? Вот третье утешение, которое он находит.
> 
> Положим, зло не падёт на совершающего зло. Тогда я в любом случае буду очищен. Вот четвёртое его утешение.

----------

Дубинин (12.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если эти "вещи" представляются практику полезными, а окружающим не наносят вреда - они очень даже полезные.


Мне вот тоже странно наблюдать брезгливое отношение некоторых к мужикам, отсидевших в пещерах не маленькую часть своей жизни, никого не трогая, и просто рассказывающих об этом.

----------


## Legba

> Мне вот тоже странно наблюдать брезгливое отношение некоторых к мужикам, отсидевших в пещерах не маленькую часть своей жизни, никого не трогая, и просто рассказывающих об этом.


Сам факт сидения - хоть в пещере, хоть в офисе, хоть в кабаке - ни о чем не говорит.
А если есть определенные реализации - не столь уж важна техника их обретения.
Брезгливость возникает в силу того, что далеко не все "мужики" демонстрируют не то, что реализации - 
но просто элементарную порядочность и здравый смысл.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (31.07.2015), Шайенн (25.02.2018)

----------


## Нико

> Впрочем, освобождения можно достичь и вообще не практикуя Тантру, если уж так не хочется связываться с божествами.


Это, типо, про дзогчен?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Это, типо, про дзогчен?


Бу-га-га, какой прокол))) Это, типо, про Сутру.

----------


## Нико

> Бу-га-га, какой прокол))) Это, типо, про Сутру.


Ну дык, неизмеримые сотни кальп будете накапливать  все необходимые?

----------


## Legba

> Ну дык, неизмеримые сотни кальп будете накапливать  все необходимые?


Откуда это - "неизмеримые сотни"? там, насколько я помню, в зависимости от способа порождения три, семь или двенадцать кальп.
И потом, если смотреть на дело практически, ты разве претендуешь на достижение состояния Будды в этой жизни?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...но просто элементарную порядочность и здравый смысл.


 Порядочность понятие относительное, да и здравый смысл у некоторых, это взять две бутылки водки, а не одну.

----------


## Нико

> Откуда это - "неизмеримые сотни"? там, насколько я помню, в зависимости от способа порождения три, семь или двенадцать кальп.
> И потом, если смотреть на дело практически, ты разве претендуешь на достижение состояния Будды в этой жизни?


Если смотреть на дело практически, я вообще не претендую, только вы всё пишете и пишете о том, что, мол, не казуют сиддхи.  :Cry:

----------


## Legba

> Если смотреть на дело практически, я вообще не претендую, только вы всё пишете и пишете о том, что, мол, не казуют сиддхи.


Ну видишь - а тебе казуют, а ты все одно - "не претендуешь". Показали, почитай, впустую.
А вот Саше показали бы вовремя - уже бы на троне сидел, нам, сирым, ум вправлял.))

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Морис

Ну ладно там сиддхи, а заявленное переживание блаженства от туммо наблюдается? В книге блаженство внутреннего огня говорится: "полный блаженства жар уже сам по себе поддерживает единство вашего внимания с а-тунгом. Ум полностью поглощается им. Расслабьтесь и просто созерцайте".

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что подразумеваем под "реализацией самадхи"? Достижение дхьян? 
> Довольно опасное предположение - это, технически говоря, можно проверить))


Я не слышал, чтоб достижения рупа дхьян  сопровождалось проявлением сидхи.
При описании  арупа самадхи,   сидхи уже присутствуют. Это довольно редкая реализация, отсюда и сидхи редкость.

Сидхи также описываются, на уровнях Арьев, вместе с соответствующими самадхи, но это ещё более редкое достижение.

Моя мысль в том, что обретение сидхи, завит не столько от класса  садханы, сколько от "класса" практикующего

----------


## Нико

> А вот Саше показали бы вовремя - уже бы на троне сидел, нам, сирым, ум вправлял.))


Так он и так на троне сидит, на своём, специфическом))). И вправляет поэмами ум нам)))).

----------

Won Soeng (12.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну ладно там сиддхи, а заявленное переживание блаженства от туммо наблюдается? В книге блаженство внутреннего огня говорится: "полный блаженства жар уже сам по себе поддерживает единство вашего внимания с а-тунгом. Ум полностью поглощается им. Расслабьтесь и просто созерцайте".


Наблюдается, но некоторые не хотят это наблюдать!

----------


## Legba

> Наблюдается, но некоторые не хотят это наблюдать!


Вот это ты зря. Кто пактикует соответствующие упражнения (не обязательно даже буддисты) прекрасно все наблюдают. Но увы - совершенно необязательно интерпретируют это как нечто святое и великое.

----------

Won Soeng (12.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

А расскажите, как технически проверить дхьяны?
Я знаю только один способ, внутренний, из сутры. Пять препятствий отброшены, пять факторов присутствуют. 
Я владею навыком настраивать ум для того, чтобы достичь первой дхьяны, но не всегда и чаще всего не очень быстро. Совсем редко удавалось настроить ум для достижения второй дхьяны, и всего один раз - третьей. Но из-за неустойчивости в первой дхьяне, вторая крайне неустойчива, а третья совсем мимолетна.

Встречал немало возмущения на тему того, что это ложь, выдумка, блеф или в лучшем случае иллюзия. Раньше меня это расстраивало, но теперь я понял, что меня расстраивали сами слова "ложь", "выдумка", "блеф" из-за желания иметь авторитет и репутацию.

В общем-то теперь ни спорить, ни доказывать слова смысла никакого не вижу - поскольку кроме меня самого от этого навыка никому кроме меня никакого толку. Но меня, в результате, удивляет идея, что достижение дхьян это что-то невероятное. Я бы сказал, что скорее это связано с неумением распознавать пять факторов и пять препятствий. Пять препятствий бывают отброшены без каких-либо усилий для этого. Пять факторов в такой момент присутствуют в уме без какого-либо управления ими. Нет лишь распознавания этих факторов, вследствие сильной увлеченности ума. Неожиданное освобождение ума от предмета увлеченности и уделение внимания в этот момент пяти препятствиям и пяти факторов как раз и дает распознавание первой дхьяны. 

И если, затем, вспоминать, то оказывается, что первая дхьяна не так уж редка. Эти состояния могут возникать много раз в день. Но проблемой является навык направлять ум к дхьяне, а не ожидать, когда он в дхьяне окажется по неизвестным причинам.

Поэтому очень интересно узнать, какие есть технические методы проверить дхьяны и как эти методы применяются.

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Монферран (29.10.2019), Сергей Хос (12.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это ты зря. Кто пактикует соответствующие упражнения (не обязательно даже буддисты) прекрасно все наблюдают. Но увы - совершенно необязательно интерпретируют это как нечто святое и великое.


Собственно это касается и вообще чего угодно. Кто усердно и целенаправленно практикует мастерство в чем-то, достигает высот, которые другим порой кажутся невероятными. Порой - это когда они сначала думают - что тут сложного, вон как оно легко выходит, сейчас и я повторю. Но когда на самом деле пытаются повторить - выясняется, что не знают даже как этому начинать учиться.

Но для самого мастера в этом нет никакой невероятности.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Я не слышал, чтоб достижения рупа дхьян  сопровождалось проявлением сидхи*.
> При описании  арупа самадхи,   сидхи уже присутствуют. Это довольно редкая реализация, отсюда и сидхи редкость.
> 
> Сидхи также описываются, на уровнях Арьев, вместе с соответствующими самадхи, но это ещё более редкое достижение.
> 
> Моя мысль в том, что обретение сидхи, завит не столько от класса  садханы, сколько от "класса" практикующего


http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm


Спасибо за ссылку.
То, что я написал не противоречит переводу Самадханга сутты. 
В описании признаков четырёх рупа джхан нет упоминания о сидхах. Сидхи описываются после прохождения четвёртой джханы, на пятом "способе развития пятифакторного благородного правильного сосредоточения", а это уже реализация арупа.

----------


## Фридегар

Кстати, какова вообще _ основная_ цель всех этих достижений и приобретений сверхъестественных сил? В очередности второстепенных целей? Какова? Как и вообще цель любого живого существа? Ведь есть только бесконечная цепь причин, которая не имеет начала, а следовательно не может иметь и конца. Но цепь целей не может быть бесконечной, потому что тогда она не имеет смысла.

----------


## Фридегар

Только повышение сознания, приобретение большей мощи не может быть окончательной целью. Только второстепенной, ведущей к какой-то другой, основной. Даже просто бессмертие, без оговорок - тоже не может быть этой окончательной целью.

----------


## Фил

> она не имеет смысла.


Вы мыслите в правильном направлении.

----------


## Нико

> Вот это ты зря. Кто пактикует соответствующие упражнения (не обязательно даже буддисты) прекрасно все наблюдают. Но увы - совершенно необязательно интерпретируют это как нечто святое и великое.


Конечно, нормальные практики не интерпретируют это как святое и великое. Туммо -- это вообще результат обычной техники.

----------


## Дубинин

> Конечно, нормальные практики не интерпретируют это как святое и великое. Туммо -- это вообще результат обычной техники.


Так он отвечал на туммо, сопровождаемое великим блаженством, которое стимулирует сознание пребывать на нём без усилий- и тем по версии говорящих о нирване- её быстро обрести..(а не о тёпле из пупковой печки)?

----------

Legba (13.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так он отвечал на туммо, сопровождаемое великим блаженством, которое стимулирует сознание пребывать на нём без усилий- и тем по версии говорящих о нирване- её быстро обрести..(а не о тёпле из пупковой печки)?


Тогда надо б уточнить, что такое туммо, и бывает ли оно вообще без блаженства, а просто как "тёпло").

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда надо б уточнить, что такое туммо, и бывает ли оно вообще без блаженства, а просто как "тёпло").


Трудно сказать. Когда ты мне подсунула книжку Чиа, я помница чуть не помер от спермотоксикоза, но просёк фишку, как экономя время и усилия, извлекать плод медитации (ориентируясь на блаженство) из чего угодно (дыхания, пития, ходьбы..). И когда я пыжился с туммо, то применял именно этот навык. А без этого- спонтанно- даже и не знаю..

----------

Балдинг (10.08.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Нико (13.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Так он отвечал на туммо, сопровождаемое великим блаженством, которое стимулирует сознание пребывать на нём без усилий- и тем по версии говорящих о нирване- её быстро обрести..(а не о тёпле из пупковой печки)?


Так, погодите ка.)))
Тепло из пупковой печки вызывает определенное ощущение кайфа.
У этого есть вполне себе физиологические причины (не вполне компетентен это обсуждать).
Мы можем трактовать это ощущение как "блаженство" и считать важным аспектом практики, наряду с "ясностью", "пустотностью" и т.д. 
А можем вполне материалистично заключить - что нас просто "прет" от определенного рода физических манипуляций.
Вот Саша не даст соврать - упражнения с "железом" также способны вызывать весьма специфические переживания.
И, думаю, у индийских борцов-аскетов, поклоняющихся Хануману и качающих железо,
эти переживания также расцениваются не как просто физиологические, но как невероятно духовные.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я думаю, что реализация туммо невозможна без блаженства. Тут выше процитировали отличную книгу Ламы Еше "Блаженство внутреннего огня", она вся про это. Но сам Лама Еше при этом говаривал, что туммо можно достичь и без прозрения в шуньяту и бодхичитты....

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Но сам Лама Еше при этом говаривал, что туммо можно достичь и без прозрения в шуньяту и бодхичитты....


Сложно с ним не согласиться)) 
Сушить простыни можно научить человека, который про бодхичитту и не слыхивал))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так, погодите ка.)))
> Тепло из пупковой печки вызывает определенное ощущение кайфа.
> У этого есть вполне себе физиологические причины (не вполне компетентен это обсуждать).
> Мы можем трактовать это ощущение как "блаженство" и считать важным аспектом практики, наряду с "ясностью", "пустотностью" и т.д. 
> А можем вполне материалистично заключить - что нас просто "прет" от определенного рода физических манипуляций.
> Вот Саша не даст соврать - упражнения с "железом" также способны вызывать весьма специфические переживания.
> И, думаю, у индийских борцов-аскетов, поклоняющихся Хануману и качающих железо,
> эти переживания также расцениваются не как просто физиологические, но как невероятно духовные.


Для меня это не очевидно-связанные вещи (добровольно получаемое тепло, или жим лёжа- и кайф). Люди месяцами сидят делая шаматху- преодолевая некую муку, пока не доберутся до стадии блаженства. Иные-вспомнив, оргазм, первый укус шоколада, первый глоток воды-при жажде (полное ненаблюдательное безмятежное делание с бешенным кайфом), сразу стараются делать с этой фазы. Я получал тепло и без блаженства, и иногда поднимал штангу как муку (потом стимулируя себя- я сделал это!).

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Шавырин (13.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А расскажите, как технически проверить дхьяны?
> Я знаю только один способ, внутренний, из сутры. Пять препятствий отброшены, пять факторов присутствуют. 
> Я владею навыком настраивать ум для того, чтобы достичь первой дхьяны, но не всегда и чаще всего не очень быстро. Совсем редко удавалось настроить ум для достижения второй дхьяны, и всего один раз - третьей. Но из-за неустойчивости в первой дхьяне, вторая крайне неустойчива, а третья совсем мимолетна.


В силу почему-то упущенного Вами из виду характерного для первой джханы полного прекращения определённых телесных ощущений, эта джхана и не может быть устойчивой, как не может быть и реальной...




> Встречал немало возмущения на тему того, что это ложь, выдумка, блеф или в лучшем случае иллюзия. Раньше меня это расстраивало, но теперь я понял, что меня расстраивали сами слова "ложь", "выдумка", "блеф" из-за желания иметь авторитет и репутацию.


Не будь названного желания, не было бы и смысла время от времени сообщать (как в этом случае) о неких достижениях чего-то, как бы, может быть или не быть, похожего на джханы/дхьяны...
Немалые же "возмущения" по поводу лжи, выдумок и блефа, если, опять-таки, отстранить то самое желание, окажутся, как минимум, попытками предостеречь от самообмана и/или зряшных/бесплодных разговоров о тех самых достижениях, будь они даже реальны...

В общем, в случае полного прекращения -- при наличии переживания сукха и пити -- всех препятствующих им телесных ощущений, будет иметь место реальная первая джхана, легко удостоверяемая как самим практиком, так и любым посторонним наблюдателем.

Подробнее -- в Уппати патика сутте.

----------

Legba (13.05.2015), Won Soeng (13.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Антон Соносон

и пост-блаженные состояния сознания, поперлися и харош (без оставления во внимании 5 чувств и дыхания)? Есть мнение, что практики тантры уполномочиваются в то, о чем они не уполномочены заявлять на форумах (некие придуманные образы-формы, используемые по аналогии с задумыванием цветов-цифр из видео Won Soenga в этой теме; как выразилась некая дама, не владеющая представлениями о буддийской тантре, но умеющая смотреть на большие расстояния, повидав ненароком одного моего буддийского друга: "кто там он - овцебык?"), народ православный, ясное дело, соответствующие своей религии представления использует, те, которые вообще без фантазии, перестают осознавать, "глубокий сон". Так вот - сиддхи находятся за пределами даже тех представлений? Чисто по арупе, в мир энергий-элементов, так что ли?




> В Писании или Предании появились МЕТОДИКИ достижения сиддх? Напомню - в тантрах они ПРОПИСАНЫ ПРЯМО. Не факты достижения (это есть в намтарах), а МЕТОДИКИ. И цели, на фига это нужно. А в житиях христианских святых есть просто упоминания фактов достижения. Разницу не видите?


метод-то не хитрый, лол, в религиях указан - прямо. Напр., спроси у своего сердца (ответ на коан), Христос посреди нас, срединный путь, или центральный канал, с чем он, с природой Будды, ан нет, природа Будды - дзен же, одинокая сосна в саду блин, он с чем-то другим, так с чем же? Ага, так вот почему в прочих традициях "не достигают при", у них тама ерунда какая-то, по-середке-то, экуменизмом наполнены, не иначе. Ну и что случится, если прямую ссыль на практику православных монахов вы увидите с пояснением: что и куда помещать, говорить, как дышать, как стучать, что откроется (читал книжку не внимательно, я извиняюсь - по диагонали, не заметил, и хорошо, что не заметил, и правильно, они поэтому не такие, как мы, всем им кавычек)?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

По поводу сиддх хочу рассказать следующую историю. Читал я садхану, и там был отрывок, который я не понимал. Все слова понимаю, а общий смысл ускользает (я читал на тибетском). И вдруг в один прекрасный день у меня было чувство особой ясности, и когда я до этого отрывка дошёл, мне вдруг стал совершенно чётко ясен его смысл! Я, конечно, весьма удивился и расчувствовался от неожиданности. Только вот на следующий день, когда я снова читал садхану, я обратил внимание на слова, и помня в общих чертах чудесно открывшийся мне днём ранее смысл, с удивлением заметил, что он вообще не совпадает со значением слов. То есть, всё «понимание» оказалось по-просту галлюцинацией.

Поэтому, когда кто-нибудь говорит, как он сидел под баньяновым деревом вместе с Буддой Шакьямуни, он может говорить совершеннейшую правду, потому что у него действительно мог быть соответствующий данный в ощущениях опыт.

----------

Legba (13.05.2015), Won Soeng (13.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (13.05.2015), Кузьмич (13.05.2015), Нико (13.05.2015), Эделизи (13.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> В силу почему-то упущенного Вами из виду характерного для первой джханы полного *прекращения определённых телесных ощущений*, эта джхана и не может быть устойчивой, как не может быть и реальной...


Собственно, когда я говорил о "проверяемости" - я примерно это и имел ввиду.
Во первых, в состоянии поглощенности, по идее, можно просидеть многие часы неподвижно - что фиксируется сторонним наблюдателем.
Во вторых, ради проверки можно просто воткнуть в йогина булавку))
Оба эти фактора не являются достаточными (может это каталептический ступор или еще что-то в этом роде),
но уж всяко являются необходимыми.

----------

Won Soeng (13.05.2015), Юй Кан (13.05.2015)

----------


## Антон Соносон

смысл булавками тыкать? Какая разница, как кто заступорился и какие глюки ловит. Великую сиддху в реальность как затянуть или оне только тама где-то, в измененных состояниях сознания и прочих личных космосах, а здесь только прямая дорога сансары, блаженство и внешние ступоры, ну иногда дедушки подлетают невысоко?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В силу почему-то упущенного Вами из виду характерного для первой джханы полного прекращения определённых телесных ощущений, эта джхана и не может быть устойчивой, как не может быть и реальной..


Это не упущено. Все так. К этому состоянию телесная боль уже полностью отсутствует. Это и переживается как восторг и удовольствие. Особенно, если прямо перед этим боль была внушительной во время болезни или утомительной от долгого сидения.




> В общем, в случае полного прекращения -- при наличии переживания сукха и пити -- всех препятствующих им телесных ощущений, будет иметь место реальная первая джхана, легко удостоверяемая как самим практиком, так и любым посторонним наблюдателем.
> 
> Подробнее -- в Уппати патика сутте.


Давно знаком с ней, прекрасная сутта. В полном согласии с ней и обнаруживал признаки первой, второй и третьей дхьяны. Обнаруживаю и распознаю довольно уверенно, однако настройка ума перед этим зачастую бывает долгой, и так же часто - не хватает отведенного времени. 

Я обычно не стремлюсь специально к переживанию дхьяны ни в какой из моментов (разве только несколько раз - и почти всегда неудачно, когда пытался успокоить сильную боль). Почти всегда при таких окрашенных необходимостью попытках возникала очень сильная сонливость. 

Обычно признаки ясно обнаруживаются в момент спокойной увлеченности чтением, требующим запоминания или разбора некоторого предмета или проектной работой (я много проектирую), требующей найти решение с учетом множества ограничений.

Прекращение боли - очень заметный признак. Обычно осознание того, что боль прекратилась озаряет сознание.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Legba

> Поэтому, когда кто-нибудь говорит, как он сидел под баньяновым деревом вместе с Буддой Шакьямуни, он может говорить совершеннейшую правду, потому что у него действительно мог быть соответствующий данный в ощущениях опыт.


Вот тут начинается непростой читаматринский дискурс))
Из-за которого, собственно, и весь спич про сиддхи.
Некто считает, что может летать. И у него был "соответствующий данный в ощущениях опыт" - так что если он такое заявит,
он вовсе не обманет, а будет говорить чистую правду (в его понимании).
Далее - если кто-то еще, в силу ряда причин (восторженность, гипноз, галлюцинации, наркотическая интоксикация) этого человека видит летающим. Теперь данное кармическое видение разделяют уже двое. Если эти двое, в силу неких обстоятельств, считают, что их картина мира более совершенна,
чем картина мира тех, кто левитации НЕ наблюдает - они будут абсолютно убеждены, что левитация существует, наблюдается (достойными) - а кто не видит сам дурак.

Вместо "некто" и "некто другой" мы можем подставить:
1. Великий Гуру и его преданный ученик.
2. Наркоман Василий и наркоман Федор.

Вопрос - в чем же разница между вариантами 1 и 2? :Big Grin:

----------

Shus (13.05.2015), Tong Po (16.05.2015), Won Soeng (13.05.2015), Дубинин (13.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Собственно, когда я говорил о "проверяемости" - я примерно это и имел ввиду.
> Во первых, в состоянии поглощенности, по идее, можно просидеть многие часы неподвижно - что фиксируется сторонним наблюдателем.
> Во вторых, ради проверки можно просто воткнуть в йогина булавку))
> Оба эти фактора не являются достаточными (может это каталептический ступор или еще что-то в этом роде),
> но уж всяко являются необходимыми.


В этом состоянии очень удобна любая поза. Но я могу двигаться - например, перелистывать страницу. 
Ощущения могут замечаться, потому что внимание в этом состоянии очень податливое, его легко направить в любом направлении, оно словно фонарь на подставке. Направлен и светит. Поворачивается легко, без малейших усилий, никакого сопротивления. Останавливается так же легко и без малейшей инерции, не обнаруживая никакой тенденции к продолжению движения.

Потребности в движении нет никакой, но и сопротивления движению - нет. Я даже мог встать и сходить за чаем, не теряя сосредоточенности, но и не находясь в сверхпоглощенности, в трансе. То есть вполне при этом доступно осознаванию то, что происходит вокруг, словно бы в это время все равномерно освещено. 

Могу описать это так: обычно, внимание похоже на мечущийся луч фонарика в темной пещере. В этом же состоянии, сама пещера светла, направление внимания же спокойно и устойчиво, потому что нет никакой темной периферии, за которой бы что-то то возникало, то исчезало.

Если в таком состоянии уколоться (попробовать ущипнуть себя, например) - ощущение заметно, но словно через смягчающую прокладку - боль не возникает, не возникает потребности в движении. Это как если бы в комнату кто-то вошел или вышел - заметно, но не заставляет направить внимание и что-то с этим делать. Но особенной нужды колоться - нет, ведь ощущение прекращения боли очень ясно. Вот она была, тут и тут, сейчас нигде не найти ее. Можно даже проверить - не исчезла ли чувствительность - нет, не исчезла. То есть это не эффекты от затекания.

В отличие от обычной поглощенности внимания, когда все остальное незаметно, здесь нет омраченности сознания увлечением. Все на периферии внимания остается довольно ясным, объемным, легко обозримым при желании, как в теле, так и в чувствах, в движении мыслей.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот тут начинается непростой читаматринский дискурс))
> Из-за которого, собственно, и весь спич про сиддхи.
> Некто считает, что может летать. И у него был "соответствующий данный в ощущениях опыт" - так что если он такое заявит,
> он вовсе не обманет, а будет говорить чистую правду (в его понимании).
> Далее - если кто-то еще, в силу ряда причин (восторженность, гипноз, галлюцинации, наркотическая интоксикация) этого человека видит летающим. Теперь данное кармическое видение разделяют уже двое. Если эти двое, в силу неких обстоятельств, считают, что их картина мира более совершенна,
> чем картина мира тех, кто левитации НЕ наблюдает - они будут абсолютно убеждены, что левитация существует, наблюдается (достойными) - а кто не видит сам дурак.
> 
> Вместо "некто" и "некто другой" мы можем подставить:
> 1. Великий Гуру и его преданный ученик.
> ...


"Случайный залет - в счет не идет"  :Smilie: 
Если Великий Гуру не видит при каких условиях это возникает, и с прекращением каких условий это прекращается - это даже хуже наркоманских трипов. Наркоманы хотя бы знают необходимое условие

----------

Tong Po (16.05.2015), Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Вместо "некто" и "некто другой" мы можем подставить:
> 1. Великий Гуру и его преданный ученик.
> 2. Наркоман Василий и наркоман Федор.
> 
> Вопрос - в чем же разница между вариантами 1 и 2?


Есть ещё и вариант 3:

Великий Гуру и люди, способные воспринимать только то, что им по карме суждено).

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот тут начинается непростой читаматринский дискурс))


Так полёты героев прошлого- оставить на совести тех кто говорит о них утвердительно, а не предположительно, и вере слушающих. А современных- подвергать цифровой съёмке- через телефон продвинутый.. (не летают только- стесняются наверно((()

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть ещё и вариант 3:
> 
> Великий Гуру и люди, способные воспринимать только то, что им по карме суждено).


А видеокамере тоже карма нужна?

----------

Tong Po (16.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Паня (13.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Есть ещё и вариант 3:
> 
> Великий Гуру и люди, способные воспринимать только то, что им по карме суждено).


Это вариант номер 1, просто ты добавила к нему еще персонажей.
Ты ведь наверняка видишь разницу между вариантами 1 (3) и 2. Так ответь, в чем проблема)))

----------

Шавырин (14.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Кстати, а нет-ли у проклятых китайских безбожников, исследований чудесных отпечатков на скалах- на предмет следов обработки и пр..?))

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А видеокамере тоже карма нужна?


Да, ибо некоторые вещи почему-то не удаётся заснять, такое уже было.....)

----------

Aion (13.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Так полёты героев прошлого- оставить на совести тех кто говорит о них утвердительно, а не предположительно, и вере слушающих. А современных- подвергать цифровой съёмке- через телефон продвинутый.. (не летают только- стесняются наверно((()


Не, видеокамера не канает.))
Смотрит то запись все равно человек))
И Великий Гуру (ну, или наркоман Вася) всегда скажет, что все зафиксировано - а вот *увидеть* кармы не хватило.
Такая постановка вопроса подразумевает наличие объективной реальности, фиксируемой средствами,
независимыми от наблюдателя. Ни Читтаматра, ни Прасангика такой категорией не оперируют, это очевидно.
Но вот в чем разница между двумя видами субъективной реальности, одинаковой в восприятии, но достигнутой разными способами - вопрос.
В чем разница между вариантами 1 и 2, друзья?

----------


## Дубинин

Разница очевидна- наркоманы без дозы- осознают полёты как глюк- под наркотиком (то-есть вполне понимают наркотик сначала-полёт потом), а гуры-ученики не понимают что (гипноз, гашиш, медитация-переутомление.. сначала- полёт потом)-ибо религия така у них и обоснование...))

----------

Legba (13.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Разница очевидна- наркоманы без дозы- осознают полёты как глюк- под наркотиком (то-есть вполне понимают наркотик сначала-полёт потом), а гуры-ученики не понимают что (гипноз, гашиш, медитация-переутомление.. сначала- полёт потом)-ибо религия така у них и обоснование...))


Пугает, что онтологическая разница не предложена.))
Однако с таким вариантом я согласиться не могу. Во первых, предполагаются какие-то довольно трезвомыслящие наркоманы - материалисты))
Во вторых, в случае наркотического психоза (или - постоянного доступа к стафу)) проблемы "пауз" не возникают.

----------


## Shus

> ..... А современных- подвергать цифровой съёмке- через телефон продвинутый.. (не летают только- стесняются наверно((()


Любительство это...

Вот люди занимаются (хотя там конца края не видно).
Indian Rationalist Association
India's largest rationalist organisation. Founded in 1949. Fights for scientific temper, secularism, freedom of thought and expression. Defends reason and science. Exposes superstition, blind belief, obscurantism, paranormal claims caste-based social divisions and guru-politics nexus. Strives for a post-religious society. President: Sanal Edamaruku Contact: edamaruku@gmail.com Phone: + 91-11-6569 9012, +91-11-64630651

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_...st_Association

Статьи кстати забавные. Кровь из кокоса и левитация с помощью палочек. :Smilie:

----------

Legba (13.05.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (13.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Во- чего умные в интернете пишут: "Материя- есть объективная реальность. данная нам в ощущениях." (про количество ощущающих не сказано(((

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Где у меня хоть слово о васанах )

----------


## Нико

> Внимательно прочел. Какое отношение имеют васаны к рупе, мне не ведомо. Одна, ответив, не подумала, другой дал комментарий. В итоге, сидит на ветке Гоголь и ... )))


Не, всё норм, санитаров на дом вызывать пока не надо. Просто спутались две теории о природе обетов -- материальной и нематериальной).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Внимательно прочел.  )))


Внимательно? Моё сообщение из двух частей. Первая про прану. Вторая про Пратимокшу. Между ними двойной абзац.

Или это уже стало васаной - всё спутывать?

----------


## Нико

Про обеты у Джеффри Хопкинса в его "капитале" The Meditation on Emptiness совсем немного, но он упоминает, что обеты -- это non-revelatorary forms, что можно перевести как "скрытые формы", в то время как остальные пути из 4-й БИ относятся к сознанию... Кроме того, Хопкинс относит обеты к категории речи... Непросто всё с обетами-то).

----------


## Ондрий

Обана! А у нас тут филиал!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.07.2015), Кузьмич (08.07.2015), Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обана! А у нас тут филиал!


Думаю, не надо ломать голову над тем, кто такой "Евгений Бобр"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> Обана! А у нас тут филиал!


О, Ишвара, какой же он все-таки нудный!
Впору школу пикапа открывать - я вот уже на все согласился бы.)))

----------

Tong Po (09.07.2015), Дубинин (08.07.2015), Кузьмич (08.07.2015), Нико (08.07.2015), Паня (09.07.2015), Пема Ванчук (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (08.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Обана! А у нас тут филиал!


Эксперт же сказал, что тема тут слита! Значит всё, законсервировали филиал. :Wink: 

Хотя как по мне -- нисхождение обсуждения с сиддхи на базовые мирские обеты -- это с одной стороны симптоматично, а с другой -- весьма полезно. Для практики любой Дхармы -- хучь буддийской, хучь падмасамбхавийской, хучь шанкарийской.

Не слита, а перешла в конструктивную форму!

----------

Legba (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> О, Ишвара, какой же он все-таки нудный!
> Впору школу пикапа открывать - я вот уже на все согласился бы.)))


Легба, неужели не понимаешь, что Германн просто считает его спор с тобой незаконченным и жаждет продолжения? По мне так это очевидно.

(Вот зачем в филиале приводить "пикантные" цитаты отсюда, мне неведомо)).

----------


## Ондрий

Предлагаю Legba покаяться и принять Истинную Веру! Да и мне не помешает

----------


## Legba

> Легба, неужели не понимаешь, что Германн просто считает его спор с тобой незаконченным и жаждет продолжения? По мне так это очевидно.
> 
> (Вот зачем в филиале приводить "пикантные" цитаты отсюда, мне неведомо)).


Германн ведь не спорит, и не дискутирует. Он придумывает одну незатейливую мулечку, и повторяет ее до бесконечности.
В филиале он действует точно так же. Хотя есть и небольшие шедевры:




> - Караван сбегающего с Лхасы далай-ламы китайцы не могли обнаружить, самолетов наверное мало было
> 
> - Побег Далай Ламы из Лхасы была организованная операция ЦРУ.
> 
> - Про это ничего не знаю. Как это относится к рассмотренной теме? 
> *Е.С. Далай Лама подчинил своему влиянию ЦРУ и США? Может быть.*


Я вот, правда, к такому не готов. Сорри.))




> Предлагаю Legba покаяться и принять Истинную Веру! Да и мне не помешает


Я только за! Которую, кстати?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я только за! Которую, кстати?


Свидетелей Германа, полагаю.

----------

Tong Po (09.07.2015), Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет. Шраваки -  это серьезное мужество. У атеиста действительно нет выбора. Смерть ему страшна и печальна. Это неизбежность. С ней вынужденно мирятся.
> 
> Но когда картина мира у людей предполагает, что смертью все не заканчивается, т.е. фактически объявляется вечное существование пусть даже в виде "иллюзорной" личности каждый раз всегда разной, то добровольный уход в паринирвану - это тоже самое, что просто выстрелить себе в висок.


Я опоздал поофтопить на эту тему, но пора бы уже дать бой представлениям о "раннем буддизме" как о нигилизме. В смысле -- из молчания Будды можно вывести, конечно, экзистенциальные выстрелы в висок -- с тем же успехом, что и существование вечного сияния чистого атмана (что с успехом делается). В то время, как буддийская практика больше вроде как намекает на осознание и переживание суперпозиции, а не выбор из двух стульев.

----------

Legba (08.07.2015), Vladiimir (08.07.2015), Фил (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я опоздал поофтопить на эту тему, но пора бы уже дать бой представлениям о "раннем буддизме" как о нигилизме. В смысле -- из молчания Будды можно вывести, конечно, экзистенциальные выстрелы в висок -- с тем же успехом, что и существование вечного сияния чистого атмана (что с успехом делается).


Так начните же бой)





> В то время, как буддийская практика больше вроде как намекает на осознание и переживание суперпозиции, а не выбор из двух стульев.


Что такое суперпозиция в контексте буддизма и собственно какую Вы имели ввиду - квантовую, волновую, функций?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Не слита, а перешла в конструктивную форму!


Да чего тут особо конструктивного.
Можно долго изыскивать всякие отмазки - хоть в суттах, хоть в тибетском святоотеческом предании.
Но остается один печальный факт - обеты желательно соблюдать))
Вот черт знает, может быть, обеты материальны, а может быть - можно и без них.
Но я сомневаюсь, что чей то Гуру дал кому-то прямые указания - "да ладно, чо там, воруй, убивай, ...гусей".
Поэтому, с практической точки зрения, или паньчашила - или отказ от нее без всяких экивоков))
Остальное - ничуть не более конструктивное обсуждение, чем рассуждение о сиддхах.
С другой стороны, если начать "сбрасывать с парохода современности" тибето-индийскую фольклорную составляющую,
останется какой-то унылый протестантизм.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но остается один печальный факт - обеты желательно соблюдать))


Против этого, видно, не попрёшь(.




> Но я сомневаюсь, что чей то Гуру дал кому-то прямые указания - "да ладно, чо там, воруй, убивай, ...гусей".


Ну тут Пампкин Хед приводил пример с Миларепой, который вроде как не был упасакой... Можно вспомнить и Наропу, который воровал по просьбе своего гуру.

Конечно, эти агиографии-- в целом не пример для нас, но... элементы остаются и по сей день. И везде почему-то на горизонте есть гуру, который советует иным или прям даже приказывает делать "недозволенное", противоречащее упасакству-сикству. И тут вопрос лишь в том, что перевешивает: обеды или преданность гуру. И как потом к этому относиться....

P.S. Знаю примеры крайне высоких лам, не монахов, которые, когда встревоженные (troubled) ученицы с полными обетами упасики приходили к ним на аудиенции, угощали их спиртным. Те не могли отказаться... Для них это было "исключение из правил", видно....)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так начните же бой)


Вот прямо в данный момент совсем нет времени, но вот почему бы катафатическим описаниям нирваны и паринирваны из того же Палийского Канона не считаться аргументом против пессимистического нигилизма? 




> Что такое суперпозиция в контексте буддизма и собственно какую Вы имели ввиду - квантовую, волновую, функций?


Как и многие гуманитарии, которые несведущи в точных науках, но "учоность свою показать хочут", я конечно же имею в виду квантовую суперпозицию в том контексте, что паринирвана - это, возможно, неопределенное состояние, не являющееся уничтожением, но и не являющаяся существованием. Это можно опять же трактовать сколь угодно широко и очень по разному, типа той же метафоры с котом Шрёдингера, который мёртв или жив в присутствии наблюдателя, но без наблюдателя находится в состоянии суперпозиции. Соответственно, при разрушении сознания, прекращаюгося с нирваной и не возникающего вновь, нет никакого наблюдателя, который может отметить свое уничтожение или существование. Поток дхарм Шрёдингера.

Хотя те же нагарджуновские расклады описания абсолютных реальностей через чатушкотику вроде как определенным образом исключают такую трактовку - хотя это как посмотреть.

Прости меня Бхагаване за такие спекуляции)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2015), Шавырин (08.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Поэтому, с практической точки зрения, или паньчашила - или отказ от нее без всяких экивоков))
> Остальное - ничуть не более конструктивное обсуждение, чем рассуждение о сиддхах.
> С другой стороны, если начать "сбрасывать с парохода современности" тибето-индийскую фольклорную составляющую,
> останется какой-то унылый протестантизм.


С практической точки зрения три группы обетов ТИБЕТСКОГО БУДДИЗМА конфликтуют между собой похлеще конфликтующих между собой рептильного мозга, лимбической системы и нейрокортекса. Но впрочем, какой смысл соблюдать тантрические обеты / обеты бодхисаттвы, если даже на панчашилу самоконтроля не хватает? А вот как раз все "исторические" примеры нарушения обетов легендарными практиками связаны с конфликтом сводов обетов, которые как ни посмотри - конфликтуют даже если быть "в поведении подобным мелко просеянной муке". Признать себя упасакой с панчашилой (и ещё штуки три-пять обетов в упосатху, для аутентичности) и не пыжиться, не пытаясь боле неукоснительно соблюдать еще и все бодхисаттвические обеты (или ещё и тантрические, чтоб уж наверняка отпечатки отпечатались куда надо)? Наверняка это наилучший вариант.

----------

Legba (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но я сомневаюсь, что чей то Гуру дал кому-то прямые указания - "да ладно, чо там, воруй, убивай, ...гусей".


Укради вон ту невесту (ц)  даже не сомневайся...

P.S И да, аргумент "они такие особенные, из прошлых жизней, именно поэтому у них все по-особенному, не как у нас" не имеет смысла потому, что тогда все темы в стиле "12-ть деяний Будды - нам пример" не имеют смысла по той же причине.

----------

Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот прямо в данный момент совсем нет времени, но вот почему бы катафатическим описаниям нирваны и паринирваны из того же Палийского Канона не считаться аргументом против пессимистического нигилизма?


Я не понимаю что такое пессимистический нигилизм. В нирване остается дхарма нирвана. Больше ничего нет, нет ни восприятия разнообразия дхарм, ни скандх сознания оперирующих этим восприятием. Если это не называть уничтожением [сознания], то что тогда называть уничтожением?





> Как и многие гуманитарии, которые несведущи в точных науках, но "учоность свою показать хочут", я конечно же имею в виду квантовую суперпозицию в том контексте, что паринирвана - это неопределенное состояние, не являющееся уничтожением, но и не являющаяся существованием.


Опять, берите в руки бумажку и подсчитайте, что остается, а что уничтожается. Вся "неопределенность" заключается только в отсутствии рационального субъекта который мог бы как-то оценить это некое состояние, которое несомненно имеется согласно писаниям. Пациент в коме существует "еще лучше", однако нельзя его называет полноценно существующим субъектом. Все остальные рассуждения об авьякритах - есть схоластика и кружение слона вокруг столба.






> Соответственно, при разрушении сознания, прекращаюгося с нирваной и не возникающего вновь, нет никакого наблюдателя, который может отметить свое уничтожение или существование.


об этом и говорится как об уничтожении [сознания] или субъекта-наблюдателя. Кому такое состояние нравится - велком.




> Хотя те же нагарджуновские расклады описания абсолютных реальностей через чатушкотику вроде как определенным образом исключают такую трактовку - хотя это как посмотреть.


Хоть смотри, хоть не смотри, а как минимум виджняны нет, как и прочего тоже.

в тантре все это немного сложнее и это тема отдельного разговора.

----------


## Ондрий

> P.S И да, аргумент "они такие особенные, из прошлых жизней, именно поэтому у них все по-особенному, не как у нас" не имеет смысла потому, что тогда все темы в стиле "12-ть деяний Будды - нам пример" не имеют смысла по той же причине.


это фразой обесценивается фундаментальное буддийское положение о накоплении заслуг и четкое указание в тантре о кол-ве жизней до пробуждения при строгом соблюдении тантрических обетов и малых усилях в практике тантр. Все эти положения описаны в шастрах, с ними можно соглашаться или нет, но это личное дело каждого.

Указания украсть невесту, спрыгнуть с крыши, своровать еду, выпить алк или пыхнуть чилом, вкусить из оригинального нанчода, спариться с домби и т.д. имеют совсем иные дидактические цели и не относятся к колесницам имеющим упор на  нравственности.

----------


## PampKin Head

> это фразой обесценивается фундаментальное буддийское положение о накоплении заслуг и четкое указание в тантре о кол-ве жизней до пробуждения при строгом соблюдении тантрических обетов и малых усилях в практике тантр. Все эти положения описаны в шастрах, с ними можно соглашаться или нет, но это личное дело каждого


just another "trick" http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post107023




> *Cloudless Sky, Kongtrul Rinpoche.*
> 
> ...
> Student: In order to actualize Bodhichitta, the desire to remain in samsara untill all beings have attained Buddhahood, does one have to remain in samsara untill all beings become Buddhas?
> 
> Rinpoche: If someone genuinely feels this way and is not merely paying lip service to the idea or trying to contrive it, this in itseft speeds up his or her own realization of Buddhahood. This is the "trick" of Mahayana. However, one cannot deliberately use Boddhichitta as a trick, since the desire to lead all beings to enlightenment must be genuine and unfabricated. One will then be able to progress quite rapidly along the path and achieve either enlightenment or higher boddhisatvas bhumis for the benefit of beings. Only then is one really able to lead all beings to Buddhahood.

----------

Чагна Дордже (08.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> это фразой обесценивается фундаментальное буддийское положение о накоплении заслуг и четкое указание в тантре о кол-ве жизней до пробуждения при строгом соблюдении тантрических обетов и малых усилях в практике тантр. Все эти положения описаны в шастрах, с ними можно соглашаться или нет, но это личное дело каждого.
> 
> Указания украсть невесту, спрыгнуть с крыши, своровать еду, выпить алк или пыхнуть чилом, вкусить из оригинального нанчода, спариться с домби и т.д. имеют совсем иные дидактические цели и не относятся к колесницам имеющим упор на  нравственности.


Так, а что мы видим сегодня? Берём почти любое тантрическое посвящение в строгом формате гелуг. Вроде как идёт речь о тантре, а не о колесницах нравственности.... Тем не менее. До ванга лама обязан передать обеты упасаки -сики для мирян, чтобы имелась в полном наборе "вся символическая сангха". Т.е. чтобы были "подходящие сосуды". Без этого ну никак.... И какие сиддхи, если нет нравственности, в наши дни?????) Нравственность -- основа самадхи, мудрости и...и.. тантрических сиддхи, получается. Не говоря уже о благоприятных следующих рождениях, попадании в чистые земли и пр. Везде про это и говорится. 

Тогда нужно либо исключить из школьных учебников для буддистов намтары и агиографии, "шоб неповадно было", либо говорить, как говорит ЕСДЛ, что "исключительным -- можно, ибо они такие исключительные". У меня тут возникает "когнитивный диссонанс", т.к. получается, что одним можно, другим же -- низя. И это всё решает только гуру. 

Про кол-во жизней до просветления при строгом соблюдении обетов я тоже уже вроде писала. Имхо, это, скорее, упая. Чтобы не ленились и боялись.... Но это уже лирика.

"Сегодня ты зачёт не сдашь,
А завтра Родину предашь". )

----------


## Ондрий

это совершенно произвольная трактовка, из нее не следует обесценивание заслуг, как трюк для бодхисаттвы. Пунья вполне конкретный предмет связанный с кармой, т.е. с самскарой.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я не понимаю что такое пессимистический нигилизм. В нирване остается дхарма нирвана. Больше ничего нет, нет ни восприятия разнообразия дхарм, ни скандх сознания оперирующих этим восприятием. Если это не называть уничтожением [сознания], то что тогда называть уничтожением?


Пессимистический нигилизм -- это "после смерти ничего нет". Уничтожение сознания происходит каждую смерть, если принимать буддийский концепт трансфигурации -- между разными воплощениями одного потока нет ничего общего, кроме накапавшего кармического внешнего долга. 
Тут главная сложность -- что есть вообще эта несоставная дхарма "нирвана" (вывести из неё Брахман очень заманчиво), а также учитывать тот факт, что даже в раннем буддизме перед классическим архатским "пора и честь знать" можно как минимум еще превратиться в raw data для последующей интроспекции прошлых жизней, которую проведет кармический преемник, тусующийся в пентхаусе у дэвов перед окончательной деконструкцией. 

 но что вообще такое дхарма нирвана-то?  




> Опять, берите в руки бумажку и подсчитайте, что остается, а что уничтожается. Вся "неопределенность" заключается только в отсутствии рационального субъекта который мог бы как-то оценить это некое состояние, которое несомненно имеется согласно писаниям. Пациент в коме существует "еще лучше", однако нельзя его называет полноценно существующим субъектом. Все остальные рассуждения об авьякритах - есть схоластика и кружение слона вокруг столба.


Подсчет с бумажкой - это уже метафизика и абхидхарма, за которую Будда линейкой по рукам бы бил, приговаривая "страдаешь? это всё оттого, ленивая ты скотина, что слишком много концептуализируешь!". То есть по каким спискам считать-то? по тхеравадинским, сарвастивадинским, читтаматринским аль ещё каким? Потому что в махаянских списочках уже совсем наличие атмана начинает вырисовываться, которому отсутствие виджняна-скандхи - не помеха для заверений в радужной будущности и нормальной такой функциональности.
Про пациентов в коме, кстати, даже сейчас мы очень мало знаем, кстати -- там местами очень интересно бывает.

----------

Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так, а что мы видим сегодня? Берём почти любое тантрическое посвящение в строгом формате гелуг. Вроде как идёт речь о тантре, а не о колесницах нравственности.... Тем не менее. До ванга лама обязан передать обеты упасаки -сики для мирян, чтобы имелась в полном наборе "вся символическая сангха". Т.е. чтобы были "подходящие сосуды". Без этого ну никак.... И какие сиддхи, если нет нравственности, в наши дни?????) Нравственность -- основа самадхи, мудрости и...и.. тантрических сиддхи, получается. Не говоря уже о благоприятных следующих рождениях, попадании в чистые земли и пр. Везде про это и говорится.


Понятия не имею кто и что должен делать в гелуг и в других местах. И я уже порядком потерялся кто и с чем спорит. 

Есть фундаментальная буддийская категория обетов. Они иерархичны в рамках ступеней практики. Соблюдать их надо, т.к. это входит в обязательный перечень требований к тем или иным практикам. Нарушения оных в качестве способа продвижения вперед есть особый тантрический случай который включается тогда, когда приходит особое время для ученика. Это то же описано в классических текстах, непонятно с чем тут спорить вообще. Дальнейшую дискуссию по сему поводу поддерживать не буду за отсутствием предмета обсуждения.






> Тогда нужно либо исключить из школьных учебников для буддистов намтары и агиографии, "шоб неповадно было", либо говорить, как говорит ЕСДЛ, что "исключительным -- можно, ибо они такие исключительные". У меня тут возникает "когнитивный диссонанс", т.к. получается, что одним можно, другим же -- низя. И это всё решает только гуру.


Ввожу ваджроантропный принцип (для тех кто понимает))) - Если б из тантры не сделали такой балаган, который мы сейчас наблюдаем, некому бы было задавать такие глупые вопросы))

----------

Shus (08.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> это совершенно произвольная трактовка, из нее не следует обесценивание заслуг, как трюк для бодхисаттвы. Пунья вполне конкретный предмет связанный с кармой, т.е. с самскарой.


Речь идет не о обесценивании заслуг, а о относительности вполне определенного количества перерождений до наступления того или иного... кхм, страхового случая.

----------

Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Про пациентов в коме, кстати, даже сейчас мы очень мало знаем, кстати -- там местами очень интересно бывает.


Там не бывает интересно, там полная тупость до самого "отключения от аппарата" -- причина перерождения животным, к примеру.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пессимистический нигилизм -- это "после смерти ничего нет". Уничтожение сознания происходит каждую смерть, если принимать буддийский концепт трансфигурации -- между разными воплощениями одного потока нет ничего общего, кроме накапавшего кармического внешнего долга. 
> Тут главная сложность -- что есть вообще эта несоставная дхарма "нирвана" (вывести из неё Брахман очень заманчиво), а также учитывать тот факт, что даже в раннем буддизме перед классическим архатским "пора и честь знать" можно как минимум еще превратиться в raw data для последующей интроспекции прошлых жизней, которую проведет кармический преемник, тусующийся в пентхаусе у дэвов перед окончательной деконструкцией. 
> 
>  но что вообще такое дхарма нирвана-то?


Все эти вопросы возникают только из игнорирования собственно буддийского дискурса или неправомерного смешивания воззрений и положений разных колесниц.

"Уничтожение сознания происходит каждую смерть" - и что? Личность разрушается, но тем не менее сохраняется *принцип* самоосознания для саттвы т.к. сохраняется сантана! Все это почему-то игнорируют сводя смерть к некоей черте за которой будет "совсем другой человек", не понимая что совсем другой человек и другая "своя" личность - *разные* сантаны. Учитывать наличие или отсутствие памяти о прошлой жизни как "личность-образующей" функции непрерывности идентичности - есть ошибка. Кому трудно понять - может представить себе сон. Каждый раз засыпая вы "создаете" "новую" псевдо-личность с иными "событиями" ткани сновидческой "реальности", просыпаясь вы сохраняете свою идентичность. Если пример не нравится, берем амнезию, после которой при хорошем стечении медицинских показателей можно сконструировать новую личность. 

Все это вообще ерундовые ответы и они вовсе ник чему, если понимать принцип работы сантаны. Каждое мгновение пудгала "рождается и умирает" с т.з. рождения и угасания дхарм. А пудгала этой или прошлой жизни - это то тоже набор дхарм связанный единым потоком - сантаной. Т.е. просто нет предмета для спекуляций о "другом человеке после смерти который не имеет ко мне никакого отношения". А если не понимать - то да, такие вопросы возникают.






> Подсчет с бумажкой - это уже метафизика и абхидхарма, за которую Будда линейкой по рукам бы бил, приговаривая "страдаешь? это всё оттого, ленивая ты скотина, что слишком много концептуализируешь!".


Это Вы что-то такое выдумываете свое, про будду который бил кого-то за абхидхарму - это уже совсем непонятно что у вас там. Не знаю как прокомментировать это и прочее.

----------

Лося (08.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Там не бывает интересно, там полная тупость до самого "отключения от аппарата" -- причина перерождения животным, к примеру.


Вам Далай-Лама это сказал или может знакомый медик? 
Комы - они разные бывают, включая псевдокомы типа "синдрома запертого человека" -- само наличие градаций и причин комы, а также неспецифичных прецедентов с выходом из комы предполагает весьма сложную проблематику, чтобы обобщать всё разом.

----------

Дубинин (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Речь идет не о обесценивании заслуг, а о относительности вполне определенного количества перерождений до наступления того или иного... кхм, страхового случая.


Ну об этом-то никто не спорит. Кроме будд никто не знает какие %ты накоплены в пуньябанке на личном счете. У кого-то так, у другого иначе. Это же просто трюизмы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вам Далай-Лама это сказал или может знакомый медик? 
> Комы - они разные бывают, включая псевдокомы типа "синдрома запертого человека" -- само наличие градаций и причин комы, а также неспецифичных прецедентов с выходом из комы предполагает весьма сложную проблематику, чтобы обобщать всё разом.


комы разные важны, комы разные нужны. К вопросу который Вы же и задали это имеет отношение? )

----------


## Нико

> Вам Далай-Лама это сказал или может знакомый медик? 
> Комы - они разные бывают, включая псевдокомы типа "синдрома запертого человека" -- само наличие градаций и причин комы, а также неспецифичных прецедентов с выходом из комы предполагает весьма сложную проблематику, чтобы обобщать всё разом.


Неважно, кто мне это сказал, не Далай-лама, во всяком случае. Кома бывает "с выходом" и "безнадёжная". В случае последней это просто вопрос денежных средств родных, а чаще всего "отключают" сами врачи.... Там нет никаких реакций вообще, и можно сообразить, что происходит с грубым сознанием у такого человека... Да и с тонким...Если он не был реализованным сиддхачом. Впрочем, у сиддхов ком предсмертных и не бывает.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "Уничтожение сознания происходит каждую смерть" - и что? Личность разрушается, но тем не менее сохраняется *принцип* самоосознания для саттвы т.к. сохраняется сантана! Все это почему-то игнорируют сводя смерть к некоей черте за которой будет "совсем другой человек", не понимая что совсем другой человек и другая "своя" личность - *разные* сантаны. Учитывать наличие или отсутствие памяти о прошлой жизни как "личность-образующей" функции непрерывности идентичности - есть ошибка. Кому трудно понять - может представить себе сон. Каждый раз засыпая вы "создаете" "новую" псевдо-личность с иными "событиями" ткани сновидческой "реальности", просыпаясь вы сохраняете свою идентичность. Если пример не нравится, берем амнезию, после которой при хорошем стечении медицинских показателей можно сконструировать новую личность.


Сводить прекращение появления псевдо-личностей к прекращению существования "засыпающего" субъекта тоже не очень корректно -- даже если это разъяснение на пальцах.




> Это Вы что-то такое выдумываете свое, про будду который бил кого-то за абхидхарму - это уже совсем непонятно что у вас там. Не знаю как прокомментировать это и прочее.


Конечно выдумываю, Будда никого не бил и скотиной точно уж не называл, однако всякие метафизические построения брахманов критиковал и концптуализирующих членов Сангхи тоже критиковал весьма, весь абхидхармический канон сложился уже после ухода Будды в попытках упорядочить то, что он сказал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну об этом-то никто не спорит. Кроме будд никто не знает какие %ты накоплены в пуньябанке на личном счете. У кого-то так, у другого иначе. Это же просто трюизмы.


ugu http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn10.htm
...

_И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [33]

О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".

О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".

О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".

'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре основы памятования'. Так было сказано, и в связи с этим так было сказано".

Так сказал Благословенный. Радостные сердцем, монахи восхитились его словам._

----------


## Ондрий

> Сводить прекращение появления псевдо-личностей к прекращению существования "засыпающего" субъекта тоже не очень корректно -- даже если это разъяснение на пальцах.


Отчего же? Ну не нравятся сны, подумайте об амнезии, не нравится и она - просто проанализируйте как "работает" сантана. Но даже если взять Вашу т.з. об уничтожении личности на этапе смерти/амнезии, то тем более какое это имеет отношение к нирване, где _заведомо_ известно, что никаких скандх определяющих "личность" тотально уже не существует, включая все ср-ва _восприятия_ санскрита-дхарм. Итого - Ваши доводы о нигилизме не имеют к моей т.з. никакого отношения, т.к. я не утверждал про уничтожение всех дхарм, нирвана - остается. Однако нирвана - не определяет личность и с т.з. существования "полноценно действующей сантаны" со всеми органами чувств и сознанием. Т.о. уничтожение касается именно такого сознания, а не вообще всего. См. АКБ. 

В тантре все сильно иначе. И школа шравак более "буддийская", точнее и является собственно буддийской  т.к. не имеет практически никаких противоречий, разрешение коих требует обращения к другим сторонним школам и системам взглядов.




> Конечно выдумываю, Будда никого не бил и скотиной точно уж не называл, однако всякие метафизические построения брахманов критиковал и концптуализирующих членов Сангхи тоже критиковал весьма, весь абхидхармический канон сложился уже после ухода Будды в попытках упорядочить то, что он сказал.


Это уже Ваше лично мнение относительно абхидхармы. С тем же успехом Вашим методом можно вообще все что нам известно о буддизме определить как поздние придумки монахов кои возникли после того как некому стало отвечать на вопросы. Только что этот аргумент определяет - мне не ясно.

----------

Лося (08.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Итого - Ваши доводы о нигилизме не имеют к моей т.з. никакого отношения, т.к. я не утверждал про уничтожение всех дхарм, нирвана - остается. Однако нирвана - не определяет личность и с т.з. существования "полноценно действующей сантаны" со всеми органами чувств и сознанием. Т.о. уничтожение касается именно такого сознания, а не вообще всего. См. АКБ.


А всё упирается в трактовку нирвана-дхармы, "личность" может быть с ней никак и не связана, но вот роль стержнеобразующей дхармы, отвечающей за "индивидуальность" потока на неё навесили еще при Васубандху, когда из одной асанскрита дхармы их стало пять. 




> Это уже Ваше лично мнение относительно абхидхармы. С тем же успехом Вашим методом можно вообще все что нам известно о буддизме определить как поздние придумки монахов кои возникли после того как некому стало отвечать на вопросы. Только что этот аргумент определяет - мне не ясно.


Да вроде как это известный факт, из ПК что ли цитат привести? Никто не говорит, что Абхидхарма - это "придумки монахов", просто структурировано было уже монахами, зря что ли саутрантики Абхидхарму не очень признавали?

----------


## Нико

> не нравится и она - просто проанализируйте как "работает" сантана.


А как "работает" сантана, кстати?? Интересны подробности именно тут).

----------


## Ондрий

> А всё упирается в трактовку нирвана-дхармы, "личность" может быть с ней никак и не связана, но вот роль стержнеобразующей дхармы, отвечающей "индивидуальность" потока на неё навесили еще при Васубандху, когда из одной асанскрита дхармы их стало пять.


И что? Что поменяется, в этом случае, если личности-из-скандх нет, но есть некое (произвольно Вами охарактеризованная нирвана как функция самоосознавания, что не правильно с т.з. АКБ) состояние за-скандхами? Ничего. Все так же нет личности, нет восприятия, нет невосприятия и далее по списку т.е. отсутствует полноценно функционирующий в "пространтве дхарм" субъект опыта.

----------


## Ондрий

> А как "работает" сантана, кстати?? Интересны подробности именно тут).


Выше же написано. А еще лучше - в сутрах и АКБ. Санскрита-дхармы возникают и гаснут мгновенно, приводят примеры со светильниками и т.д. Лорик тот же откройте, там в начале это должно быть описано (в цема-ригтер описано например). У шравак смерть - "гашение" дхарм предыдущей жизни и мгновенное их появление уже в следующей. Другие вводят анатарабхаву (бардо), но это ничего не меняет по сути.

----------


## Нико

> Выше же написано. А еще лучше - в сутрах и АКБ. Санскрита-дхармы возникают и гаснут мгновенно, приводят примеры со светильниками и т.д. Лорик тот же откройте. У шравак смерть - "гашение" дхарм предыдущей жизни и мгновенное их появление уже в следующей. Другие вводят анатарабхаву (бардо), но это ничего не меняет по сути.


Не, это не подойдёт, к сожалению.... Нужен точный ответ, а тут ответа нету).

----------


## Ондрий

ну если для Вас нету, значит нету, других ответов у меня не имеется, загляните сами в абхидхарму.

----------


## Нико

> ну если для Вас нету, значит нету, других ответов у меня не имеется, загляните сами в абхидхарму.


А почему я должна заглядывать в абхидхарму, которую вы, по каким-то своим причинам, именуете АКБ?))))) :Wink:  Разъясните глупцам, как оно всё "на самом деле происходит", а?)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не понимаю что такое пессимистический нигилизм. В нирване остается дхарма нирвана. Больше ничего нет, нет ни восприятия разнообразия дхарм, ни скандх сознания оперирующих этим восприятием.


"В нирване остается"--это как и откуда? Кажется, в индийских источниках так не выражались.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И что? Что поменяется, в этом случае, если личности-из-скандх нет, но есть некое (произвольно Вами охарактеризованная нирвана как функция самоосознавания, что не правильно с т.з. АКБ) состояние за-скандхами? Ничего. Все так же нет личности, нет восприятия, нет невосприятия и далее по списку т.е. отсутствует полноценно функционирующий в "пространтве дхарм" субъект опыта.


Не идентифицировал как функцию самоосознавания нирвану, кстати - просто упомянул о чуть более позднем разделении её на асанскритные акашу, три прекращения, прекращение ощущения/мышления и татхату (в которой как раз можно и увидеть "индивидуальность") -- во что я сам ещё не вкурил как следует. Но таки ничего не меняется, кроме характеризации этого для себя как "оптимистичного нигилизма", поскольку "нирвана приятна" -- пусть и нет субъекта, наслаждающегося этим объектом. А в целом-то конечно мне некуда спорить по данному вопросу.

----------


## Нико

> "В нирване остается"--это как и откуда? Кажется, в индийских источниках так не выражались.


Смотря в каких индийских источниках же))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> .... поскольку "нирвана приятна" -- пусть и нет субъекта, наслаждающегося этим объектом.


Об этом могли рассказать только разбуженные щелчками пальцев архаты))))). Кстати интересно, что с этой т.з. махаяны нирвана архатов не просто обратима, но и мало чем фактически отличается от самадхи в арупадхату с т.з. "феноменальности" (помимо конечно иных критериев конечности оного). Это вообще колоссальное противоречие самой идее нирваны у шравак. Потому и талдычу, что в махаяну-тантру контрабандой протащили иные идеи)). Хорошие конечно идеи, годные! Но тем не менее это разные системы. 

А есть ли Небесный Партком в(на) Акаништхе который рулит этими вопросами - кому какую дхарму выдавать под роспись в первом отделе, есть только вопрос личной веры.




> А в целом-то конечно мне некуда спорить по данному вопросу.


тогда закрываем тему с "уничтожением" ввиду самоочевидности контекста? )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> тогда закрываем тему с "уничтожением" ввиду самоочевидности контекста? )


По крайней мере у меня аргументы и ложные воззрения заниродхились точно! Но можно было бы популярно изложить лайвхаки общей махаяны, инфицированной тришной и про особый взгляд ваджраяны. Хоть это уже было и не раз, но доходчивое объяснение никогда не бывает лишним.

----------

Дубинин (08.07.2015), Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> поскольку "нирвана приятна" -- пусть и нет субъекта, наслаждающегося этим объектом.


 :EEK!:  А если нет субъекта, кому нирвана может быть приятной-то? Челу, который сидит и читает про неё книжки? Это всё равно, что сказать: "мороженое приятно на вкус", а потом искать, кто это, собственно сказал, ибо не найти насладившегося.

----------


## Ондрий

Про лайфхаки тут уже было. В дзогчене их, имхо, еще больше, но я там увы не специалист.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А если нет субъекта, кому нирвана может быть приятной-то? Челу, который сидит и читает про неё книжки? Это всё равно, что сказать: "мороженое приятно на вкус", а потом искать, кто это, собственно сказал, ибо не найти насладившегося.


А вот такое квалиа!

----------


## Ондрий

> Это всё равно, что сказать: "мороженое приятно на вкус", а потом искать, кто это, собственно сказал, ибо не найти насладившегося.


Вот и с классическими сидхами из мануалов прям все тоже самое )))))) всё как и у любителей сандала.

----------


## Нико

> А вот такое квалиа!


Делаем вывод, что "субъект" в нирване всё-таки есть. Но это противоречит раннему буддизму, потому и не ранний это буддизм. Только и всего).

----------


## Ондрий

а в не-ранней какой-такой субъект? )))

----------


## Нико

> А есть ли Небесный Партком в(на) Акаништхе который рулит этими вопросами - кому какую дхарму выдавать под роспись в первом отделе, есть только вопрос личной веры.


Не "на", а "в". Акаништха -- это не остров)))). Конечно, есть. Со всеми вопросам обращаться к Наро Качо. Вот где весь мачизм-то исчезнет! )))))

----------


## Нико

> а в не-ранней какой-такой субъект? )))


Дхармакая была тут, мельком, пробегала..... Не заметили?)

----------


## Лося

> а в не-ранней какой-такой субъект? )))


  Махат Махатмыч

----------


## Ондрий

> Дхармакая была тут, мельком, пробегала..... Не заметили?)


Дхармакая это у Вас субъект?  :EEK!: 

В чем вообще идея буддизма-то заключается? ))) 
В чем вообще разница между учением Удраки Рамапутры и его ученика Сиддхартхи?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не "на", а "в". Акаништха -- это не остров))))


Украина - тоже не глобус.))))

----------


## Нико

> Дхармакая это у Вас субъект?


Дхармакая -- она как и субъект, так и объект, если уж так по полочкам всё раскадывать. Джнянадхармакая -- субъект же. Свабхавикакая - объект же того субъекта. Если разберётесь.)



> В чем вообще идея буддизма-то заключается? )))


 :EEK!: 

Не мне вам объяснять это, наверное. Надеюсь)))).




> В чем вообще разница между учением Удраки Рамапутры и его ученика Сиддхартхи?


Хм... А посмотрите на результаты, которые достиг Удрака Рамапутра и его ученик Сиддхартха, и сразу мороженое можно будет есть беспредела)))). В случае последнего, конечно).

----------


## Ондрий

> Дхармакая -- она как и субъект, так и объект, если уж так по полочкам всё раскадывать. Джнянадхармакая -- субъект же. Свабхавикакая - объект же того субъекта. Если разберётесь.)


нет, в Вашем изложении без поллитры - никак.




> Хм... А посмотрите на результаты, которые достиг Удрака Рамапутра и его ученик Сиддхартха, и сразу мороженое можно будет есть беспредела)))). В случае последнего, конечно).


Посмотрел, обоих нигде не вижу. И тем не менее - в чем же собственно разница можете сказать?

----------


## Дубинин

> Хм... А посмотрите на результаты, которые достиг Удрака Рамапутра и его ученик Сиддхартха, и сразу мороженое можно будет есть беспредела)))). В случае последнего, конечно).


Все умерли? (в смысле результат)

----------


## Нико

> Все умерли? (в смысле результат)


Умерли, да! По-разному чуть-чуть, но нас же это не беспокоит? Не лишит нас сна? Потому для тебя лично могу сказать: одинаково)))))). А вот для других сделаю оговорки).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Второй умер очень знаменитым.

----------

Legba (09.07.2015), Tong Po (09.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (08.07.2015), Дубинин (08.07.2015), Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> нет, в Вашем изложении без поллитры - никак.
> 
> Посмотрел, обоих нигде не вижу. И тем не менее - в чем же собственно разница можете сказать?


Неужто вы не понимаете разницу? Что-то слабо верится, если честна)

----------


## Лося

> Дхармакая -- она как и субъект, так и объект, если уж так по полочкам всё раскадывать. Джнянадхармакая -- субъект же. Свабхавикакая - объект же того субъекта. Если разберётесь.)


  Ну всё понятно, вы просто не хотите Махат Махатмычем становится, Майя красивее звучит и женственней. 

Ну а если исправить вашу ошибку, то Дхармакая это не субъект, а тело Махат Махатмыча, а вот если вы их объедините в целостное понятие, то получится Татхагатта, который можно назвать субъектом. В этом целостном состоянии в принципе можно Дхармакаю посчитать за субъекта, но не отдельно от Махат Махатмыча. Его придется везде брать с собой. Ну или её, если имечко подобрать сумеете без отрыва от контекста.)))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Про лайфхаки тут уже было. В дзогчене их, имхо, еще больше, но я там увы не специалист.


В Дзогчене их больше, потому что это уже совсем честная атмавада -- но зато собранная в качестве настического опенсорса, без всяких проприетарных ведизмов - по крайней мере, как это видится со стороны.

----------


## Нико

> Ну всё понятно, вы просто не хотите Махат Махатмычем становится, Майя красивее звучит и женственней. 
> 
> Ну а если исправить вашу ошибку, то Дхармакая это не субъект, а тело Махат Махатмыча, а вот если вы их объедините в целостное понятие, то получится Татхагатта, который можно назвать субъектом. В этом целостном состоянии в принципе можно Дхармакаю посчитать за субъекта, но не отдельно от Махат Махатмыча. Его придется везде брать с собой. Ну или её, если имечко подобрать сумеете без отрыва от контекста.)))


Вы хоть иногда отдаёте себе отчёт в том, что вы говорите тут, Лося? Я буду сердица, и никому это не понравица ведь.... Спокойнее, дайте нам тряпки жечь и смеяться....)))))))))))))

----------

Лося (08.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> В Дзогчене их больше, потому что это уже совсем честная атмавада ...


апчем и речь - если нет разницы, зачем платить больше)))))




> -- но зато собранная в качестве настического опенсорса, без всяких проприетарных ведизмов - по крайней мере, как это видится со стороны.


а вы про какой "ведизм" - бонский ли акынский (С)?  )) их там много разных

----------


## Нико

> нет, в Вашем изложении без поллитры - никак.



Это не моё, собственно, изложение, но считайте, что моё, так легче будет критиковать).

Мы говорили, напомню, о субъекте, познающем нирвану. Для меня таким субъектом может быть только Дхармакая, Тело Истины будды, возникшее на основе УЯСа. 

Она делится на две: Джнянадхармакая, т.е. субъект, всеведущий ум будды, и Свабхавикакая как свойство этого субъекта, т.е. пустота этого ума от самобытия. 

То, то что вы (ой, Вы) этого не видите, не означает, что этого нет. Это конечная цель, и она не пропадает в нирване, согласно, скажем, Ваджраяне. 

А разница в том, что Удрака Рамапутра такого не достиг).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а вы про какой "ведизм" - бонский ли акынский (С)?  )) их там много разных


Честно говоря -- про кашмирско-гандхарский.

----------


## Ондрий

> Честно говоря -- про кашмирско-гандхарский.


Хорошее место, правильное)
Главное только к соседям на ганачакру не попасть, схарчат. А то сегодня сиддха, завтра уже натха. ))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> …которую вы, по каким-то своим причинам, именуете АКБ…


«Абхидхармакоша бхашья»

----------

Tong Po (09.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> «Абхидхармакоша бхашья»


Да я уже разобралась, спасибо). Вот что такое "не читать академических работ").

----------


## Ондрий

> Да я уже разобралась, спасибо). Вот что такое "не читать академических работ").


Так а кто же еще переводит коренные тексты, кроме энтих ваших акадэмиков? ))
Добротный грамотный перевод стОит многих лет обучения не только языку.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так а кто же еще переводит коренные тексты, кроме энтих ваших акадэмиков? ))
> Добротный грамотный перевод стОит многих лет обучения не только языку.


Добротный грамотный перевод ничего не стоит в сравнении с одной дакиней, приводящей к сиддхи, как того и хочет, собственно, Легба. ))) Пусть у него она будет!)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А чтоб запустить колесо Мары ещё раз по поводу сиддх -- я видел, в топике датуру всякую обсуждали, а индуцированный психоз, передаваемый харизматическими личностями, как объяснительную причину уже обсуждали? Тому що индуцирование как способ передачи своего состояния может иметь как множество положительных эффектов, так и множество побочных -- если харизматичный авторитет сам во что-то верит, то может этой верой заразить всех окружающих. Тут уже не то что трёхметровый теджас вокруг лидера нейронная сеть последователей различить сможет, а и полеты, прохождения сквозь стену и прочее. Не говоря уже про астральное карате.

Ну и конечно, трижды баянное видео про сиддхи креста.

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Дубинин (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чтоб запустить колесо Мары ещё раз по поводу сиддх -- я видел, в топике датуру всякую обсуждали, а индуцированный психоз, передаваемый харизматическими личностями, как объяснительную причину уже обсуждали? Тому що индуцирование как способ передачи своего состояния может иметь как множество положительных эффектов, так и множество побочных -- если харизматичный авторитет сам во что-то верит, то может этой верой заразить всех окружающих. Тут уже не то что трёхметровый теджас вокруг лидера нейронная сеть последователей различить сможет, а и полеты, прохождения сквозь стену и прочее. Не говоря уже про астральное карате.
> 
> Ну и конечно, трижды баянное видео про сиддхи креста.


Джнанаваджра, зачем ужосы тут постить?))))))

----------

Фил (10.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Джнанаваджра, зачем ужосы тут постить?))))))


Это не ужосы, а сиддхи креста славянского. Нормальные благостные ребята, и главное - сплошная ахимса.

----------


## Дубинин

> Добротный грамотный перевод ничего не стоит в сравнении с одной дакиней, приводящей к сиддхи, как того и хочет, собственно, Легба. ))) Пусть у него она будет!)


Дакини, они как правило попутно- большие маха суккхи... и сиддхи- не сиддхи, но- на Отречение и энтузиазм к духовному- да- почти всегда пробивает..

----------


## Ондрий

ну этих атсральных каратистов давно уже постили.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ну этих атсральных каратистов давно уже постили.


Никогда не бывает лишним повторить что-нибудь колоритное! Но говоря об индуцированном психозе, почему то часто забывают положительную сторону индуцирования, вот даже терапевтическую. Ах, если бы Кашпировский был буддистом...  :Wink:

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Это не ужосы, а сиддхи креста славянского. Нормальные благостные ребята, и главное - сплошная ахимса.


Смех смехом, а дистанционное воздействие, оказывается, существует. И ладно бы, когда на тебе фокусы показывают. Оказывается, ты можешь делать это сам. Можно человеку сделать плохо не прикасаясь к нему и ничего не говоря. Потом не пойми откуда приходит "ответный удар", твой ущерб неадекватно больше, чем сам нанёс. Если сам можешь невзначай повредить кого-то неосторожной концентрацией на каком то человеке, то начинаешь и от всех остальных такого же опасаться - это то, что остается "на десерт".
Ну а по поводу креста, в сети хватает разоблачений "бесконтактников" )

----------


## Дубинин

> Смех смехом, а дистанционное воздействие, оказывается, существует. И ладно бы, когда на тебе фокусы показывают. Оказывается, ты можешь делать это сам. Можно человеку сделать плохо не прикасаясь к нему и ничего не говоря. Потом не пойми откуда приходит "ответный удар", твой ущерб неадекватно больше, чем сам нанёс. Если сам можешь невзначай повредить кого-то неосторожной концентрацией на каком то человеке, то начинаешь и от всех остальных такого же опасаться - это то, что остается "на десерт".
> Ну а по поводу креста, в сети хватает разоблачений "бесконтактников" )


Тут, в этой теме, принято за "базар" хоть слегка- того.. Хотя-бы: "сам испытал то-то и то-то - сожалею- каюсь- не во- что не верю.."

----------


## Ондрий

все только и знают, что доказывать свои сиддхи атсральными люлями.
нет бы хотя б баксов 300 волшебно переправить в тумбочку ((
бодхисаттвы такие бодхисаттвы.

----------

Дубинин (10.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> все только и знают, что доказывать свои сиддхи атсральными люлями.
> нет бы хотя б баксов 300 волшебно переправить в тумбочку ((
> бодхисаттвы такие бодхисаттвы.


Аа... Вы про баксы? Такое было!!!!!!! Не отвертитесь теперь от сиддхи)

----------


## Ондрий

> Аа... Вы про баксы? Такое было!!!!!!! Не отвертитесь теперь от сиддхи)


/me бьет себя по рукам и губам

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ну таких сиддх дофига вообще. Как и магии формата "сформирую волевое намерение и оно реализуется путём чудесных совпадений - накрайняк всем этим совпадениям можно самостоятельно помочь возникнуть". Такая магия точно работает, примерно как нейросеть Гугла, только распознаёт не картинки, а конечную цель.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Тут, в этой теме, принято за "базар" хоть слегка- того.. Хотя-бы: "сам испытал то-то и то-то - сожалею- каюсь- не во- что не верю.."


Чего, описать ситуацию? Так это не в тему, оффтопик же. Никаких тут сиддхи, это, скорее всего, могут почти все, просто не верят во всю эту фигню.

----------


## Ондрий

Ну я часто купюры нахожу при переборе не-сезонной одежды. Удивляюсь всегда.А оно вон чо. Небось некие сиддхи-натхи подкидывают а я не распознал.((

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Ну таких сиддх дофига вообще. Как и магии формата "сформирую волевое намерение и оно реализуется путём чудесных совпадений - накрайняк всем этим совпадениям можно самостоятельно помочь возникнуть". Такая магия точно работает, примерно как нейросеть Гугла, только распознаёт не картинки, а конечную цель.


Да их вообще дофига и не только таких. То, что делают обычные люди, да просто с детьми могут происходить вещи, которые ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать. Похоже, нужно тему заводить про чудеса, которые не связаны с получением сиддхи и так далее.
У меня поэтому этот топик вызывает такой скепсис. Если вне всякой связи с буддийскими практиками, могут происходить удивительные вещи, то что могут доказать сиддхи лам?



> все только и знают, что доказывать свои сиддхи атсральными люлями.
> нет бы хотя б баксов 300 волшебно переправить в тумбочку ((
> бодхисаттвы такие бодхисаттвы.


О ком речь?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У меня поэтому этот топик вызывает такой скепсис. Если вне всякой связи с буддийскими практиками, могут происходить удивительные вещи, то что могут доказать сиддхи лам?


Скепсис делает эти "удивительные вещи" обычными - потому что они обычные и есть, самосбывающиеся пророчества и синхронии можно считать чудом, а можно просто считать эффектом всеобщей связанности и работой интуиции. 

Сиддхи лам же - штука необычная, потому что их пока никто из присутствующих особо не видел, если разобраться. Сверхъестественное!

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Скепсис делает эти "удивительные вещи" обычными - потому что они обычные и есть, самосбывающиеся пророчества и синхронии можно считать чудом, а можно просто считать эффектом всеобщей связанности и работой интуиции.


Ури Геллер - это сиддхи по-тяжелому. На миллионную аудиторию. 



> Сиддхи лам же - штука необычная, потому что их пока никто из присутствующих особо не видел, если разобраться. Сверхъестественное!


Доржо Дугаров видел, как у ламы Оле Нидала аршан не кончался во время ванга, читал в какой то старой теме здесь.  Обвинять в предвзятости не приходится, потому как он ни разу не его ученик.
Но даже и это не попадает в формат - по воздуху не летал, сквозь стены не проходил.
Сквозь стены проходил Лопон Цечу Римпоче, "прозрачный лама", ближайший ученик 16 Кармапы. Но опять же, сам не видел, а если бы и видел, мои слова для присутствующих были бы словами стороннего наблюдателя, а не доказательствами. А, ну в то, что его пилюля мне оживила полумертвого попугая за 5 секунд, мне все равно не поверят.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А, ну в то, что его пилюля мне оживила полумертвого попугая за 5 секунд, мне все равно не поверят.


Если полу-мертвого - то видимо, полу-оживила. Но в это-то как раз запросто можно поверить, в "Криминальном чтиве" дочку одного известного буддолога тоже магическим шприцом с адреналином оживили как-то. То есть если бы пилюли даровали бессмертие, то это было бы вполне сиддхоподобно. Лечебные пилюли и прочая фармакология -- вполне себе ценная вещь, но довольно обычная.

Что касается Ури Геллеров - то неоднократно поминалось в великой и ужасной теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" про то, что многие сиддхи Индостана и были Ури Геллерами - сиречь фокусниками.
Если же речь о не-фокусах, то пока задокументировано у нас всякое туммо с результатами в виде сушения простыней, а также успехи Мингьюра Дорже, чья медитация фиксировалась учеными MIT (а MIT это, как понимаете, ого-го) при помощи специфической электроэнцефалограммы -- учёные удивлялись. Но это всё не особо относится, собственно, к ваджраянским сиддхам каноническим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Если полу-мертвого - то видимо, полу-оживила. Но в это-то как раз запросто можно поверить, в "Криминальном чтиве" дочку одного известного буддолога тоже магическим шприцом с адреналином оживили как-то. То есть если бы пилюли даровали бессмертие, то это было бы вполне сиддхоподобно. Лечебные пилюли и прочая фармакология -- вполне себе ценная вещь, но довольно обычная.


Сидим на диване, слышим в коридоре звук удара и вопли. 
Понимаем, что попугай врезался в работающий вентилятор.
 Начинаем его искать, вдруг вопли у меня под ногой - наступил я на него со всей дури. Попугай никакой. Обычно его нельзя взять в руки, он клюется вырывается. А тут, как теплый комочек. Он еле моргал, можно было в деталях рассмотреть фазы моргания, а обычно это мгновенный процесс. Ну всё, убил любимца семьи, пришло его время. Что не сделал вентилятор, доделал я. И единственное, что мне оставалось - это взять кусочек от пилюли и посыпать на голову, чтобы обеспечить благоприятное рождение. В течение 5 секунд после того, как я покрошил ему на голову пилюлю, попугай встряхнулся, опять начал свои обычные ежедневные вопли, был как новый и прожил с тех пор еще несколько лет.
О фармакологии говорить не приходится, спасибо тебе, великий лама!



> Что касается Ури Геллеров - то неоднократно поминалось в великой и ужасной теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" про то, что многие сиддхи Индостана и были Ури Геллерами - сиречь фокусниками.


Какое там. В детстве, когда его первый раз показывали по еще советскому ТВ, у меня, тогда заядлого атеиста и скептика  :Smilie:  пошли одни механические часы (лет 15 потом отходили) и ненадолго восстановилось изображение на электронных часах с треснувшей электронной платой, убитой батарейкой, которые я отродясь не видел в рабочем состоянии и они валялись как моя детская игрушка. 
Итак, его карьера закатилась после провала на одном телешоу, потом снова пошла в гору и его снова показали по российскму ТВ примерно в 2009. Во время этого шоу он сказал положить ложку возле телевизора и ничему не удивляться. Это - дело плевое, как было не проверить?. Мы положили ложку на телевизор, вышли из комнаты во время рекламной паузы, когда вернулись, ложка в том же положении лежала на полу. После окончания шоу был контрольный эксперимент  :Smilie: - я снова положил ложку на телевизор в то же положение, на то же место, где она ожидаемо пролежала неделю, пока сам ее не убрал.
Я бы наверное не стал бы упоминать Геллера, если бы лама Оле много раз не говорил о том, что его шоу - не шарлатанство и у них у самих с Ханной во время его телепрограммы гнулись ложки, одну он сохранил. 
Естественно, сказанное никого ни в чем не убедит.  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (11.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://temza.com/all_britain/last_witch/ Верю!

+ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helen_Duncan
++ http://helenduncan.org.uk/

----------


## Ондрий

Подумаешь, часы пошли, да наш родной Кашпировский девственность возвращал через ТВ!

----------

Алекс Вайсман (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Подумаешь, часы пошли, да наш родной Кашпировский девственность возвращал через ТВ!


Я описываю свой опыт, Вы то же?  :Smilie:

----------

Olle (10.07.2015), Кузьмич (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я описываю свой опыт, Вы то же?


Отчего же. Описываю Ваш и Ваших коллег по мировоззрению.

----------


## Нико

Зачем на Кашпировского всё сваливать?  Он правильный же, свой, родной, до сих пор играеца!)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я бы наверное не стал бы упоминать Геллера, если бы лама Оле много раз не говорил о том, что его шоу - не шарлатанство и у них у самих с Ханной во время его телепрограммы гнулись ложки, одну он сохранил. 
> Естественно, сказанное никого ни в чем не убедит.


Про Геллера целая книга есть The Truth of Uri Geller, и телепередача, в которой автор книги Джеймс Рэнди, не обладающий сверхспособностями иллюзионист, показывает все геллеровские фокусы. Если бы у вас ложка погнутой оказалась, да, удивительно. А упала с телевизора, что удивительного?

Телепередача:

----------


## Нико

> Смех смехом, а дистанционное воздействие, оказывается, существует. И ладно бы, когда на тебе фокусы показывают. Оказывается, ты можешь делать это сам. Можно человеку сделать плохо не прикасаясь к нему и ничего не говоря. Потом не пойми откуда приходит "ответный удар", твой ущерб неадекватно больше, чем сам нанёс. Если сам можешь невзначай повредить кого-то неосторожной концентрацией на каком то человеке, то начинаешь и от всех остальных такого же опасаться - это то, что остается "на десерт".
> Ну а по поводу креста, в сети хватает разоблачений "бесконтактников" )


Вот это и есть УДАР по Легбе и Ко. Ура, сиддхи)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И ладно бы, когда на тебе фокусы показывают. Оказывается, ты можешь делать это сам. Можно человеку сделать плохо не прикасаясь к нему и ничего не говоря.


А можете сделать человеку хорошо?

----------

Legba (11.07.2015), Альбина (11.07.2015), Кузьмич (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А можете сделать человеку хорошо?



Не может он, посему и не сиддхи. Сиддхи многие путают с чёрной магией зачем-то.

----------


## Ондрий

вот тут прекрасный перечень как раз по теме. Называется "найди там себя"

----------

Дубинин (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Эта статья или раздел нуждается в переработке.


Потому что Германн или ещё кто писАл)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> А можете сделать человеку хорошо?


Когда делал Будду Медицины человеку, говорили, что были приятные ощущения. Вот это уже точно никак не проверить. Ну а вредить всяко легче, это ведь под влиянием эмоций негативных делается.

----------


## Максим Петровский

А кто, кроме Легбы говорит про настоящие сиддхи? ) Кстати, черная европейская магия то же работает, проверял не сам. Дружу с ведьмой. ) Самое странное в магии, что для "передачи" достаточно текста. То, что я видел, было издано странным способом в начале девяностых. Название у книги одно, а внутри книги есть еще один текст, который никак на обложке не обозначен. Ощущение от книги - хочется помыть руки, после того как взял ее, хозяйка книги то же так делает, как оказалось. Это даже если не читать, что там.
Сейчас наблюдаю действие рунических ставов, человек, на которого это сделали, потихоньку загибается. Сам этих вещей всегда избегал, потому что не понимаю механизмов работы и использование таких методов эго очень раздувает. Но по всей видимости, применение таких вещей оправдано. Некоторые вещи сложно решить иначе как силовым путем, если закон не помогает, то в ход пойдут и магия, и знакомые бандиты-(милиционеры) и все, что человек может использовать.

----------


## Shus

> Не может он, посему и не сиддхи. Сиддхи многие путают с чёрной магией зачем-то.


А это  какая магия:

"Правило разрушения богов:
При необходимости разрушить богов: в момент, когда луна [в созвездии] Пушья и солнечное затмение, совершив ритуал тилаки, подготовленное семя брахмы. т.е. смешанное с [тем, что было] срезано топором, пусть бесстрашно растолчет. Размешав, пусть вылепит [из этого] топор. Ногой на него наступив, пусть мантру читает: ОМ алмазный топор, расколись, расколись, HUM HUM HUM PHAT SVAHA. Десять миллионов раз прочтя, пусть тилаку воспоет. К кому пристанет [тилака], тот взорвется."

----------

Алекс Вайсман (03.12.2015), Дубинин (11.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А это  какая магия:
> 
> "Правило разрушения богов:
> При необходимости разрушить богов: в момент, когда луна [в созвездии] Пушья и солнечное затмение, совершив ритуал тилаки, подготовленное семя брахмы. т.е. смешанное с [тем, что было] срезано топором, пусть бесстрашно растолчет. Размешав, пусть вылепит [из этого] топор. Ногой на него наступив, пусть мантру читает: ОМ алмазный топор, расколись, расколись, HUM HUM HUM PHAT SVAHA. Десять миллионов раз прочтя, пусть тилаку воспоет. К кому пристанет [тилака], тот взорвется."


О, наконец-то ПО ТЕМЕ!!! Только "филиалу" не сообщайте, ему будет грустно). Ибо не было у филиала случаев такого взрыва. А у нас было, да).

----------


## Ондрий

> А это  какая магия:
> 
> "Правило разрушения богов:
> При необходимости разрушить богов: в момент, когда луна [в созвездии] Пушья и солнечное затмение, совершив ритуал тилаки, подготовленное семя брахмы. т.е. смешанное с [тем, что было] срезано топором, пусть бесстрашно растолчет. Размешав, пусть вылепит [из этого] топор. Ногой на него наступив, пусть мантру читает: ОМ алмазный топор, расколись, расколись, HUM HUM HUM PHAT SVAHA. Десять миллионов раз прочтя, пусть тилаку воспоет. К кому пристанет [тилака], тот взорвется."


Все же скорее артефактно-симпатическая и не важно какого цвета)). Т.е результат получается от манипуляций внешними предметами и выполнением неких действий - ногой там топнуть, что-нибудь сказать, нарисовать и т.д.. - все это идет от первобытных людей рисующих охоту на стене пещер, пляшуших у костра и _символически_ кидающих копья в рисунок мамонта/оленя/кабана. Любой воин мог кинуть копье, ему не нужно было быть шаманом. Потом уже одному из ленивых воинов пришла в голову светлая мысль, что он может это делать за вознаграждение и самому не рисковать жизнью в лесу на охоте. Дело за малым -  осталось только убедить остальных охотников, что _именно его_ приседания, завывания и злобные крики перед рисунком кабана имеют действенность. С коей задачей все они успешно справились. Так появилось жречество. Потом уже пошел дальнейший абгрейд и появились вещества т.к. жрецы новых поколений уже сами верили в свою миссию. Бессвязный бред исторгаемый жрецом под глюками от датуры и прочих славных препаратов стали считать за особые магические слова - заклинания (=мантры). 

Технически такие гримуары определяют, что если строго следовать написанному, то такое может провернуть любой с улицы (т.е. как охотник кидающий копье в рисунок мамонта), лишь бы точно знать  -что с чем смешивать, что выполнить и т.д. Обучение "колдунов" состоит в изучении таких гримуаров где содержатся подобные "рецепты". Ничем такое от Папюса не отличается у всех народов мира во все времена. Т.е. налицо представления древних людей о св-вах предметов и действий. 

Почему это все не может работать без приема датуры - очевидно. За всю историю человечества люди активно изучали окружающий мир и бездумно смешивали все подряд со всем подряд, не понимая истинного состава и св-в предметов, итогом чего методом отбора *действующих* результатов явилась собственно химия. А если варить в котелке крылья летучей мыши, корень мандрагоры, глаз лягушки, хвост крысы и т.д. то получиться просто тошнотный суп.

*Настоящие сиддхи*, если они вообще могут быть, должны быть такими как у Дарта Вейдера - зашел в помещение и все молча упали!
Т.е. силой только ума.

----------

Shus (11.07.2015), Дубинин (11.07.2015), Паня (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> О, наконец-то ПО ТЕМЕ!!! Только "филиалу" не сообщайте, ему будет грустно). Ибо не было у филиала случаев такого взрыва. А у нас было, да).


Это чисто п.2 Правил? Или в сочетании с п.8?

----------

Ондрий (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Почему это все не может работать без приема датуры - очевидно. За всю историю человечества люди активно изучали окружающий мир


Да какая такая датура?))) Настоящие её не курят)




> Настоящие сиддхи[/B], если они вообще могут быть, должны быть такими как у Дарта Вейдера - зашел в помещение и все молча упали!
> Т.е. силой только ума.


А так и бывает, Вы не замечали разве?)))) Вы ж наверняка часто бывали на "концертах").

----------


## Нико

> Это чисто п.2 Правил? Или в сочетании с п.8?


Не, это просто "реакция")

http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B..._is_a_bird.jpg

----------


## Ондрий

> Да какая такая датура?))) Настоящие её не курят)


они как раз *не* настоящие. 



> А так и бывает, Вы не замечали разве?)))) Вы ж наверняка часто бывали на "концертах").


на концерах-то как раз активно машут ваджрами, льют святую водичку, бормочат мантры, показывают всяческие символические жесты, изображения и т.д. конечно в силу синкретичности тайной мантры о которой мы тут долго рассуждали, разумеется, используется и "сила мысли" - "самадхи, мантрой и мудрой"(tm)

----------


## Ондрий

> О, наконец-то ПО ТЕМЕ!!! Только "филиалу" не сообщайте, ему будет грустно). Ибо не было у филиала случаев такого взрыва. А у нас было, да).


Филиал бдительно бдит и бесица в исступлении от невозможности ответить, потому отсюда копипастятся цитаты и доблестно развенчиваются там в диалоге с самим собою.

https://youtu.be/cuAWp2ccmU0?t=106

----------


## Нико

> [ разумеется, используется и "сила мысли" - "самадхи, мантрой и мудрой"(tm)


В 25-й день хотя бы можно не стебаца? А то я же затроллю ж!)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А, ну в то, что его пилюля мне оживила полумертвого попугая за 5 секунд, мне все равно не поверят.


Если я правельно понемаю русский язык - оживить можно мертвого попугая. 
Полумертвого оживлять не нада..
 Скотинка, возможно, справилась сама. Профукали Вы впустую святую таблетку...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> В 25-й день хотя бы можно не стебаца? А то я же затроллю ж!)


С утра было вообще-то 11е )))) хотя конечно жизнь в вымышленном мире фей и эльфов должна иметь и свой особый волшебный календарь))

----------


## Нико

https://youtu.be/cuAWp2ccmU0?t=106[/QUOTE]

А... вот это уже другое.... Это хорошее... Главное - дакиням понравиться, и тогда сиддхи польются дождём!)

----------


## Нико

> С утра было вообще-то 11е )))) хотя конечно жизнь в вымышленном мире фей и эльфов должна иметь и свой особый волшебный календарь))


11-е... это по греческому). А у нас сегодня 25-й лунный тибецкий день!)

----------


## Ондрий

я ж и говорю, что толкиенисты, что тантрики - один Валинор.

и календарь не греческий, а римский!

----------


## Нико

> я ж и говорю, что толкиенисты, что тантрики - один Валлинор.
> 
> и календарь не греческий, а римский!


Ну римский, да.....)

А с толкиенистами нас не путать прошу! У них там нет "пустоты пустоты" для начала).

----------


## Ондрий

> А с толкиенистами нас не путать прошу! У них там нет "пустоты пустоты" для начала).


Как это нет у толкинутых пустоты??? Все у них есть!

Тогда голоса айнуров, подобные арфам и лютням, флейтам и трубам, виолам и органам, и неисчислимым хорам, сплелись и претворили напев Илуватара в Великую Песнь; чудесно сплетенные мелодии поднялись до высот, и низринулись в бездны, и выплеснулись из обиталищ Илуватара в пустоту, и пустота заполнилась музыкой.
...
И он явил им видение, одарив помимо слуха и зрением; и они увидели пред собой новый Мир, шар, укрепленный в Пустоте, но ей не принадлежащий. Они смотрели и дивились, а Мир этот раскрылся перед ними, и мнилось, что он живет и растет.

----------

ТобаВэй (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как это нет у толкинутых пустоты??? Все у них есть!
> 
> Тогда голоса айнуров, подобные арфам и лютням, флейтам и трубам, виолам и органам, и неисчислимым хорам, сплелись и претворили напев Илуватара в Великую Песнь; чудесно сплетенные мелодии поднялись до высот, и низринулись в бездны, и выплеснулись из обиталищ Илуватара в пустоту, и пустота заполнилась музыкой.
> ...
> И он явил им видение, одарив помимо слуха и зрением; и они увидели пред собой новый Мир, шар, укрепленный в Пустоте, но ей не принадлежащий. Они смотрели и дивились, а Мир этот раскрылся перед ними, и мнилось, что он живет и растет.


 :EEK!: 

Имхо, это пустота третьего поворота тогда. Это к Хосу.)

Нагарджуны нет на некоторых камрадов вадржных, ересь несущих!))))))

----------

Фил (12.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Друзья, я, кстати, не снимал свое предложение о демонстрации сиддхи.
Хоть каких - хоть от "знакомой ведьмы", хоть от рун (руническая магия, кстати, один из самых позорных новоделов. Хуже только "Славянские Веды"). Желательно, конечно, что-то хорошее наколдовать))
Вперед - колдун обозначает здесь, что будет и когда именно.
Клятвенно обещаю честно доложить, было или нет.
И если было - то что)) Наколдуйте мне, к примеру, заказ на интерьеры ресторанной сети.
Я даже откат честно выплачу)))

----------

Ондрий (11.07.2015), Паня (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Друзья, я, кстати, не снимал свое предложение о демонстрации сиддхи.
> Хоть каких - хоть от "знакомой ведьмы", хоть от рун (руническая магия, кстати, один из самых позорных новоделов. Хуже только "Славянские Веды"). Желательно, конечно, что-то хорошее наколдовать))
> Вперед - колдун обозначает здесь, что будет и когда именно.
> Клятвенно обещаю честно доложить, было или нет.
> И если было - то что)) Наколдуйте мне, к примеру, заказ на интерьеры ресторанной сети.
> Я даже откат честно выплачу)))


Легко же наколдуем.... Легба, ты тут с кем дело имееш же?))))

----------


## Legba

Дык вперед! Что нужно - я обозначил. У тебя там колдунов кругом - пруд пруди.
Откат на благое дело пустите - храм какой обновите, али еще чего.
Прямо вот всем благо - мне, моим сотрудникам, колдуну, ресторанной сети и монастырю (ну, или куда там бабки пойдут).
Более того, оное чудо буду рекламировать на каждом углу))

----------

Ондрий (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Дык вперед! Что нужно - я обозначил. У тебя там колдунов кругом - пруд пруди.
> Откат на благое дело пустите - храм какой обновите, али еще чего.
> Прямо вот всем благо - мне, моим сотрудникам, колдуну, ресторанной сети и монастырю (ну, или куда там бабки пойдут).
> Более того, оное чудо буду рекламировать на каждом углу))


Ты мне в личку год своего рождения главное напиши.... А то я чуть-чуть забыла). И ожидаемое время начала мероприятия). За остальным проследят Индра с Ишварой, у меня есть связи на небесах). Вот и будут "папа, сиддхи". А то всё теории сплошные, пора бы подтвердить на практике!) Хотя полётов по-прежнему не обещаю, не тот это формат!)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну римский, да.....)
> 
> А с толкиенистами нас не путать прошу! У них там нет "пустоты пустоты" для начала).


Спасибо Герману-Бобру! Там нет "пустоты пустоты", а тут есть пустота.

Скажите, Нико, а пустота пуста в том числе и от смысла?..

Кому какая разница, 
Какие ты мне говорил слова. 
Кому какая разница, 
Что лишь от них кружится голова. 
Кому какая разница, 
Кому сейчас моя открыта дверь, 
Кому какая разница, 
Мне всё равно, поверь. 

Ирина Аллегрова - Кому Какая Разница - Текст Песни, слушать онлайн http://www.megalyrics.ru/lyric/irina...#ixzz3faX1fdnt

----------


## Legba

> Ты мне в личку год своего рождения главное напиши.... А то я чуть-чуть забыла). И ожидаемое время начала мероприятия). За остальным проследят Индра с Ишварой, у меня есть связи на небесах). Вот и будут "папа, сиддхи". А то всё теории сплошные, пора бы подтвердить на практике!) Хотя полётов по-прежнему не обещаю, не тот это формат!)


А чо в личку, пускай все колдуны стараются))) 1973 год.
Начало мероприятия - на ваше усмотрение.
Ты же помнишь - ты говоришь, что и когда будет, я говорю - было или не было.
Впрочем, раз ты спрашиваешь, мне удобнее после 15 августа)))

----------

Нико (11.07.2015), Ондрий (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

А мне? А мне?!!

Колдуны и так знают что мне надо и когда.

----------

Legba (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо Герману-Бобру! Там нет "пустоты пустоты", а тут есть пустота.
> 
> Скажите, Нико, а пустота пуста в том числе и от смысла?..
> 
> Кому какая разница, 
> Какие ты мне говорил слова. 
> Кому какая разница, 
> Что лишь от них кружится голова. 
> Кому какая разница, 
> ...


Вот Вам сказали сменить лозунг, а Вы не сменили..... Когда смените, тогда и поговорим про пустоту).

----------


## Нико

> А мне? А мне?!!
> 
> Колдуны и так знают что мне надо и когда.


Для этого им надо руками приложиться к головке). Это частности магии, говорю же. Так что.... Вам не особо повезло).

----------


## Нико

> А чо в личку, пускай все колдуны стараются))) 1973 год.
> Начало мероприятия - на ваше усмотрение.
> Ты же помнишь - ты говоришь, что и когда будет, я говорю - было или не было.
> Впрочем, раз ты спрашиваешь, мне удобнее после 15 августа)))


Ладно... Взяли на заметку.) Ждите)

----------


## Дубинин

Чего раздают-то? Всё пропустил ((

----------

Legba (11.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015), Ондрий (11.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Как это нет у толкинутых пустоты??? Все у них есть!
> 
> Тогда голоса айнуров, подобные арфам и лютням, флейтам и трубам, виолам и органам, и неисчислимым хорам, сплелись и претворили напев Илуватара в Великую Песнь; чудесно сплетенные мелодии поднялись до высот, и низринулись в бездны, и выплеснулись из обиталищ Илуватара в пустоту, и пустота заполнилась музыкой.
> ...
> И он явил им видение, одарив помимо слуха и зрением; и они увидели пред собой новый Мир, шар, укрепленный в Пустоте, но ей не принадлежащий. Они смотрели и дивились, а Мир этот раскрылся перед ними, и мнилось, что он живет и растет.


Можно пример и попроще: Клайв Льюис, "сказки" про Нарнию. В первой (по хронологии) Аслан создает мир.

----------

Алекс Вайсман (03.12.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дык вперед! Что нужно - я обозначил. У тебя там колдунов кругом - пруд пруди.
> Откат на благое дело пустите - храм какой обновите, али еще чего.
> Прямо вот всем благо - мне, моим сотрудникам, колдуну, ресторанной сети и монастырю (ну, или куда там бабки пойдут).
> Более того, оное чудо буду рекламировать на каждом углу))


Вы забыли - и зевакам-зрителям благо. Уверуют!!

----------

Legba (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Для этого им надо руками приложиться к головке). Это частности магии, говорю же. Так что.... Вам не особо повезло).


Вот не надо никаким колдунам прикладываться к моей головке!  :EEK!:  Извращенцы какие! 

Максимум - колдуньям можно да и то после строгого фейсконтроля!

----------

Legba (11.07.2015), Алекс Вайсман (03.12.2015), Нико (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Максимум - колдуньям можно да и то после строгого фейсконтроля!


А, мы ж этот момент упустили!!!! Какой фейсконтроль у дакинь бывает???? Напомните, или мне придётся сделать это самой). Сегодня как раз можно, если в эту тему не будут залезать шраваки))).

----------


## Ондрий

> А, мы ж этот момент упустили!!!! Какой фейсконтроль у дакинь бывает???? Напомните, или мне придётся сделать это самой). Сегодня как раз можно, если в эту тему не будут залезать шраваки))).


У Другпа Кюнле исчерпывающий список критериев.

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно пример и попроще: Клайв Льюис, "сказки" про Нарнию. В первой (по хронологии) Аслан создает мир.


в нашей сампрадайе каждый сам себе демиург!

----------


## Нико

> У Другпа Кюнле исчерпывающий список критериев.


У Хоса не меньше. Ведь именно его перевод книги "Знаменитые йогини" собираются переиздавать, на сей раз -- легально).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот Вам сказали сменить лозунг, а Вы не сменили..... Когда смените, тогда и поговорим про пустоту).


Но как? (С) (Не говоря уж о том, что мало ли кто что сказал  :Big Grin:  ...)

----------


## Ондрий

> У Хоса не меньше. Ведь именно его перевод книги "Знаменитые йогини" собираются переиздавать, на сей раз -- легально).


это не у Хоса, а в принципе. Хос вообще большой молодец, и у меня к нему большое уважение, хоть я с со многим и не согласен. Но это мелкие детали.

----------

Нико (11.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> в нашей сампрадайе каждый сам себе демиург!


Каждый сам себе демиург, хирург и таксидермист. И церетели!!

----------


## Нико

> Но как? (С) (Не говоря уж о том, что мало ли кто что сказал  ...)


А что, и эта опция теперь закрылась??? У меня нет, проверено). С традицией вот беда, бедный Бао так мучился, пока ему не сменили дзен на ваджраяну))).

----------


## Нико

> это не у Хоса, а в принципе. Хос вообще большой молодец, и у меня к нему большое уважение, хоть я с со многим и не согласен. Но это мелкие детали.


Так изложите свой принцип, а то я и *процитировать* могу)))

----------


## Shus

Привлечение неведомых колдунов вызывает закономерное беспокойство поэтому предлагаю чисто буддистский метод решения проблем (тем более он прост, надежен и каноничен).
Вот одна из самых популярных дхарани-сутр (короткая и эффективная): чистка кармы и организма, здоровье, успехи, борьба с врагами и налоговой инспекцией (в судебных тяжбах):
Единственно он подходит только для упасаков и упасиков (т.е. прибежище и нормативные обеты - обязательны). Как называется по-тибетски - не знаю.

*Поведанная Буддой Сутра Сердечного Дхарани Матери Семидесяти Миллионов Будд Великой Чунди
(Sutra of the Great Cundi Dharanī The Heart of the Mother of Seven Koti Buddhas Maha Cundi Dharani Sutra)
(перевод Поповцева Д.В.)*
Однажды Будда находился в Шравасти (2) в саду Анатхапиндады (3). Почитаемый Миром погрузился в глубокое созерцание. [Выйдя из медитации], он, проявляя сострадание к живым существам будущего, поведал метод [начитывания ] «Сердечного дхарани матери семидесяти миллионов будд великой Чунди». Он изрёк такую мантру:

_Namah saptanam samyaksambuddha kotlnam tadyatha. Om cale cule cundi svaha_

Если какой-либо бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасака или упасика будет регулярно начитывать это дхарани, если он повторит его восемьсот тысяч раз, то уничтожит карму, порождённую совершением пяти наиболее тяжёлых проступков, а также иных проступков, содеянных в течение бесчисленных кальп. Где бы ни родился такой человек, он везде будет встречать будд и бодхисаттв. Он будет обладать всеми необходимыми ему вещами. В каждой из жизней он будет становиться монахом и сможет соблюдать чистые обеты, предписанные винаей. Он будет постоянно рождаться среди людей и небожителей и ни в коем случае не попадёт в ад. Его постоянно будут охранять и защищать божества.

Если какой-либо благой мужчина или благая женщина будет начитывать это дхарани, то в семье такого человека не будут происходить никакие бедствия и несчастья. Никто из его близких не будет страдать от болезней. Все окружающие будут хорошо относиться к ним и будут верить всему, чтобы они не сказали.
Если кто-либо повторит это дхарани сто тысяч раз, то во сне узрит будд, бодхисаттв, шраваков и пратьекабудд. Он также узрит самого себя, выплёвывающего изо рта чёрную грязь. Если этот человек в прошлом совершил тяжёлые проступки, то он узрит будд, бодхисаттв и самого себя, выплёвывающего изо рта чёрную грязь, повторив это дхарани двести тысяч раз. Если этот человек в прошлых жизнях совершил пять наиболее тяжёлых проступков, то он не сможет узреть такого сна. Ему следует повторить это дхарани семьсот тысяч раз. Тогда он узрит во сне будд, бодхисаттв, а также самого себя, выплёвывающего изо рта подобное простокваше белое вещество. Это будет означать, что этот человек очистился, и последствия его про¬ступков устранены.

Ныне я опишу метод начитывания этого дхарани. Следует перед образом будды, перед ступой или в ином чистом месте, намазав землю гомати (4), устроить квадратную площадку для проведения ритуала. Эту площадку нужно украсить цветами, благовониями, стягами, питьём, пищей и светильниками в соответствии с имеющимися средствами. Нужно сделать подношение образу будды. Затем нужно начитать мантру на ароматную воду и разбрызгать её на четыре стороны, создав таким образом магическую границу. Нужно также обрызгать площадку ароматной водой, а также разбрызгать воду в пространстве над площадкой. Затем нужно взять пять сосудов, наполненных ароматной водой. Четыре сосуда нужно поместить по углам площадки. Пятый сосуд нужно поставить в центре. Исполнитель ритуала также должен находиться в центре ритуальной площадки. Обратившись лицом к востоку и преклонив колени, он должен произнести мантру тысячу восемь раз. Затем он должен омыть собственное тело водой из этих сосудов.

[Другой метод применения мантры заключается в следующем]. Зажав ладонями пригоршню цветков (5), нужно произнести мантру тысячу восемь раз. Затем этими цветками нужно посыпать поверхность зеркала (6). После этого нужно созерцать собственное отражение в зеркале. После этого нужно снова произнести мантру тысячу восемь раз. Тогда узришь будд и бодхисаттв. Поднеси им цветы, на которые предварительно по сто восемь раз начитана мантра. Проси их преподать тебе Дхарму, и обязательно получишь ответ.

Если какой-либо человек страдает от болезней, вызванных нападением бесов, то следует взять тростник, начитать на него мантру и обмахивать того человека тем тростником. Таким образом он избавится от той напасти.

Если ребёнок страдает от нападений бесов, то следует взять пять нитей пяти разных цветов. Эти нити нужно дать маленькой девочке, чтобы она скрутила из них шнурок. На этом шнурке нужно завязать двадцать один узел, каждый раз произнося мантру. Этот шнурок нужно повязать ребёнку на шею. Также нужно семь раз начитать мантру на горчичные зёрна и посыпать эту горчицу на лицо ребёнка. Тогда он избавится от напасти.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если кто-либо болеет, то нужно тушью нарисовать портрет больного человека и поместить перед ним. Нужно начитать мантру на ветвь тополя, а затем отстегать этой ветвью портрет больного.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если больного человека мучают демоны, а ты находишься далеко от него, то следует тебе взять ветвь тополя, начитать на неё мантру семь раз и послать кого-нибудь к тому больному. Твой посланец должен ударить больного этой ветвью. Так он обретёт исцеление.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если, идя по улице, будешь начитывать эту мантру, то ни разбойники, ни воры, ни дикие звери не причинят тебе вреда.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если регулярно будешь начитывать эту мантру, то будешь всегда одерживать верх во всех судебных тяжбах.
Если тебе будет необходимо переправиться через реку или море, то начитывай эту мантру, и никакие из обитающих в воде вредоносных тварей не причинят тебе вреда.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если тебя связали по рукам и ногам или заковали в колодки, начитывай эту мантру и обретёшь свободу.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если твоя страна страдает от наводнений и эпидемий, [то следует тебе сделать такую пуджу]. Возьми ликвидамбар восточный (7), кунжутное семя и зёрна короткозёрного риса (8) и смешай в равной пропорции. Нужно брать получившуюся смесь тремя пальцами и щепоть за щепотью бросать в огонь, каждый раз произнося мантру. Эту процедуру нужно проводить шесть раз в сутки. Если будешь делать так семь суток подряд, все бедствия в твоей стране прекратятся.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. На берегу реки нужно найти глинистую отмель. Используя форму, нужно слепить множество маленьких ступ. Изготовляя каждую ступу, нужно один раз прочитывать мантру. Когда изготовишь шестьсот тысяч таких ступ, то узришь либо бодхисаттву Авалокитешвару, либо бодхисаттву Тару, либо бодхисаттву Ваджрасаттву, которые исполнят твои желания. Узришь, как они вручают тебе лекарство бессмертия, или же как они изрекают пророчество о скором обретении тобой бодхи.

Также есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Нужно по часовой стрелке обходить образ бодхисаттвы, вырезанный из липы немногоребристой, и начитывать при этом мантру. Когда произнесёшь мантру десять миллионов раз, то узришь проповедующего Дхарму бодхисаттву. После этого он во всех делах будет помогать тебе.
Есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если будешь постоянно начитывать эту мантру, когда просишь подаяние (9), то ни злые люди, ни дикие звери не причинят тебе вреда.

Если прочитаешь эту мантру триста тысяч раз перед ступой, содержащей шарира, перед любой другой ступой или перед образом будды, а затем в полнолуние устроишь большое подношение [образу бодхисаттвы], не вкушая при этом пищи одни сутки и постоянно начитывая мантру, то узришь бодхисаттву Ваджрапани. Бодхисаттва Ваджрапани доставит тебя в свой дворец.

Есть ещё один способ [применения мантры]. Если будешь читать эту мантру перед ступой запуска колеса Дхармы (10), перед ступой, возведённой на месте рождения Будды, перед ступой, возведённой над драгоценными ступенями, по которым Будда спустился с неба Траястримша (11), или перед ступой, заключающей в себе шарира, и будешь обходить эти ступы по ходу солнца, то узришь бодхисаттву Апарад-житу (12) и бодхисаттву Харити (14), которые исполнят все твои желания. Если они дадут тебе лекарство бессмертия, прими его. После этого они поведают тебе Дхарму и укажут путь, которым должен следовать бодхисаттва.

Если будешь начитывать это дхарани, то даже если при этом не будешь предаваться медитации, все бодхисаттвы будут твоими благими друзьями.

Эту великую светлую Дхарму великого дхарани [бодхисаттвы] Чунди проповедовали все будды прошлого, будут проповедовать все будды будущего, а также проповедуют все будды настоящего. Точно так же и я ныне проповедую её, дабы принести пользу всем живым существам, дабы помочь им обрести наивысшее бодхи. Если какой-либо человек имеет слишком мало заслуг, если его корни блага слабы, если он не обладает корнями блага (14), если он не знает учения о разделах пути к бодхи (15), то, услышав это дхарани, этот человек вскоре достигнет аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Если человек постоянно повторяет это дхарани, то он обретёт бесчисленные корни блага.

Когда Будда поведал Дхарму этого великого дхарани бодхисаттвы Чунди, бесчисленные живые существа навеки избавились от омрачений, обрели заслуги и добродетели, порождаемые великим дхарани, узрели будд, Бодхисаттв и архатов десяти сторон света, поклонились [Будде] и удалились.
[Закончена] извлечённая из шестисот тысяч гатх, содержащихся в каноне великих видья-мантр, «Сутра Сердечного дхарани матери семидесяти миллионов будд великой Чунди».

Переведено во второй год правления Чуй-гун (687 г. н. э.) в монастыре Си Вэйго сы (16).
UPD: Добавил в раздел литературы.

----------

Legba (11.07.2015), Дубинин (11.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

Shus, Вы просто чудо! Не знаю, откуда Вы всё это добываете, но 




> Om cale cule cundi svaha


Это и есть яркий пример происхождения тантры Ваджракилаи). Ваджраяна рулезз!)

----------


## Дубинин

> Shus, Вы просто чудо! Не знаю, откуда Вы всё это добываете, но 
> 
> 
> 
> Это и есть яркий пример происхождения тантры Ваджракилаи). Ваджраяна рулезз!)


Бить больного тополем- до полного исцеления. Это правильное колдунство. Хорошая мантра!

----------


## Нико

> Бить больного тополем- до полного исцеления. Это правильное колдунство. Хорошая мантра!


Именно так же с вами, отступниками, и надо поступать. )

----------


## Максим&

> Shus, Вы просто чудо! Не знаю, откуда Вы всё это добываете, но 
> 
> 
> 
> Это и есть яркий пример происхождения тантры Ваджракилаи). Ваджраяна рулезз!)


Ну и в чем рулезз? Вместо восторгов, взяли бы и проверили эту дхарани на правдивость. Сказано, если кто будет скован, то при начитывании он освободиться. Прикуйте себя наручниками к батарее, ключ подальше отбросьте и вперёд...начитывать. Не забуддте снять все на видео, чтоб все увидели на каком часу оковы спадут. Вот и будет реальная демонстрация и сиддх и рулеззов. Заодно и Ондрию нос утрете.

----------


## Нико

> Ну и в чем рулезз? Вместо восторгов, взяли бы и проверили эту дхарани на правдивость. Сказано, если кто будет скован, то при начитывании он освободиться. Прикуйте себя наручниками к батарее, ключ подальше отбросьте и вперёд...начитывать. Не забуддте снять все на видео, чтоб все увидели на каком часу оковы спадут. Вот и будет реальная демонстрация и сиддх и рулеззов. Заодно и Ондрию нос утрете.


??????? :EEK!:  :Facepalm: 

Я не практикую Ваджракилаю же, но знать -- знаю). И при чём тут Ондрий, если не секрет?)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну и в чем рулезз? Вместо восторгов, взяли бы и проверили эту дхарани на правдивость. Сказано, если кто будет скован, то при начитывании он освободиться. Прикуйте себя наручниками к батарее, ключ подальше отбросьте и вперёд...начитывать. Не забуддте снять все на видео, чтоб все увидели на каком часу оковы спадут. Вот и будет реальная демонстрация и сиддх и рулеззов. Заодно и Ондрию нос утрете.


Да чо мне утирать-то, Копперфильд и прочие эпигоны трюк с наручниками в клетке которую топят в воде давно показывал. Не канает. ))

----------


## Ондрий

> И при чём тут Ондрий, если не секрет?)


как причем, я ж один из цЫников и неверующий в сиддхи лам.

----------


## Ондрий

мрачная статья на тему "куда приводят мечты"
не знаю как там в Индии и Непале, судя по описаниям почти тоже самое, но в тибете почти так же если отъехать от туристических маршрутов.

----------

Lion Miller (11.07.2015), Дубинин (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> как причем, я ж один из цЫников и неверующий в сиддхи лам.


Да, именно это же и раздражает!!!

----------


## Ондрий

а на ком вам кшанти-парамиту практиковать? Вы мне еще спасибо сказать должны!))))

----------

Legba (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

типичный пейзаж народа-богоносца.
тотальный срач и безысходность.
Вложение 18296

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

а это тибецкие пионеры.
китайцы хоть как-то наладили нормальное школьное обучение детей даже в глухих деревнях.
терлись у машины, предлагал конфеты - убегали с гиканием. вот что значит коммунистическое воспитание!
Вложение 18297

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> а на ком вам кшанти-парамиту практиковать? Вы мне еще спасибо сказать должны!))))


Я практикую, с большим трудом..... Наверное, из-за Вас буддой скоро стану (не мытьём, так катаньем).

----------


## Нико

> а это тибецкие пионеры.
> китайцы хоть как-то наладили нормальное школьное обучение детей даже в глухих деревнях.
> терлись у машины, предлагал конфеты - убегали с гиканием. вот что значит коммунистическое воспитание!
> Вложение 18297


Вот только не надо тут картинки из коммунистического Тибета! Я не выношу такую кшанти-парамиту.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я практикую, с большим трудом..... Наверное, из-за Вас буддой скоро стану (не мытьём, так катаньем).


Не станешь, ибо ни сиддх нет, ни Будды- нет, даже нашего Господа- Вседержителя нет. Ничего нет ((( :Cry:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот только не надо тут картинки из коммунистического Тибета! Я не выношу такую кшанти-парамиту.


Это мои картинки, а не китайской пропаганды.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не станешь, ибо ни сиддх нет, ни Будды- нет, даже нашего Господа- Вседержителя нет. Ничего нет (((


Спокойнее, шанти... шанти... Ты есть, а потому материал имеется..... Без Господа проживём).

----------


## Дубинин

> Спокойнее, шанти... шанти... Ты есть, а потому материал имеется..... Без Господа проживём).


Меня тоже нет! (ощущение есть, а самого нет- мне говорили- буддисты- будь они не ладны..(((( :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Меня тоже нет! (ощущение есть, а самого нет- мне говорили- буддисты- будь они не ладны..((((


Не, ну я же вижу картинку.... очередную....

Ты подпадаешь под все три категории относительной истины,

т.е.

1) Ты общепринят в миру)
2) Ты не противоречишь относительному анализу
3) Ты не противоречишь и абсолютному тоже анализу (ибо пуст от самобытия).


Ergo ты существуешь, в отличие от боженьки!!))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, ну я же вижу картинку.... очередную....
> 
> Ты подпадаешь под все три категории относительной истины,
> 
> т.е.
> 
> 1) Ты общепринят в миру)
> 2) Ты не противоречишь относительному анализу
> 3) Ты не противоречишь и абсолютному тоже анализу (ибо пуст от самобытия).
> ...


Не утешайте меня! Как моё ощущение "меня"- может быть общепризнано в "миру"? И относительному анализу не поддаюсь- есть тупо ощущение "я"((( Нефига не не пуст- так-же (когда абсолютно ищу- то пуст, а в остальное время- полон!). Всё пропало!!! :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Не утешайте меня! Как моё ощущение "меня"- может быть общепризнано в "миру"? И относительному анализу не поддаюсь- есть тупо ощущение "я"((( Нефига не не пуст- так-же (когда абсолютно ищу- то пуст, а в остальное время- полон!). Всё пропало!!!


"Не утешай меня, не утешай.
Как велика печаль, и музыка не лечит.
Твои глаза сказали мне: прощай.
Прощай мне повторили твои плечи".

Всё будет норм, ты существуешь, лама Цонкапа объяснил, почему. Но ты пуст, и это тоже лама Цонкапа подробно изложил).

----------

Кузьмич (12.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Зато Будды вашего нет и никогда не было (в смысле состояния)- вот. И сансары нет! А Цонкапа- дядька хороший- головастый и правильный. Я ему сто- тыщь мигземов начитал (поэтому он и хорош- не пропадать же усилиям).

----------


## Нико

> Зато Будды вашего нет и никогда не было (в смысле состояния)- вот. И сансары нет! А Цонкапа- дядька хороший- головастый и правильный. Я ему сто- тыщь мигземов начитал (поэтому он и хорош- не пропадать же усилиям).


Во, видишь, не пропали усилия даром! Цонкапу именуют "вторым Буддой", так что ты начитал Будде, по сути, хоть и не веришь в него. Состояние нестояния -- оно у всех имеется).

----------


## Кузьмич

> мрачная статья на тему "куда приводят мечты"
> не знаю как там в Индии и Непале, судя по описаниям почти тоже самое, но в тибете почти так же если отъехать от туристических маршрутов.


От мажора, незнающего, как пишется (подозреваю, что и слышится) слово "мозолистые" - читать откровения... Фу.

Малоли школоло съехало ололо

----------


## Кузьмич

> типичный пейзаж народа-богоносца.
> тотальный срач и безысходность.
> Вложение 18296


А я бы сказал, типичный пейзаж народа.
Почувствуйте разницу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> а это тибецкие пионеры.
> китайцы хоть как-то наладили нормальное школьное обучение детей даже в глухих деревнях.
> терлись у машины, предлагал конфеты - убегали с гиканием. вот что значит коммунистическое воспитание!
> Вложение 18297


А чегож конфеты? На бусы жаба задушила  :Big Grin: ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Цонкапу именуют "вторым Буддой"


Кого, кстати "вторым Буддой" не считают? А то уж Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Падмасамбхава, да ещё и Цонкапа. Кто из них-то более первый в ряду вторых?)

А Второй Будда, как известно, Канакамуни  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не станешь, ибо ни сиддх нет, ни Будды- нет, даже нашего Господа- Вседержителя нет. Ничего нет (((


Ничего нет, а мы - есть. Это внушает большие надежды тащемта!

----------

Дубинин (12.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> От мажора, незнающего, как пишется (подозреваю, что и слышится) слово "мозолистые" - читать откровения... Фу.
> 
> Малоли школоло съехало ололо


Да у него вообще с орфографией проблемы. Напоминает репортаж какого нибудь "одноэтажного американца" о России.

----------


## Поляков

> Привлечение неведомых колдунов вызывает закономерное беспокойство поэтому предлагаю чисто буддистский метод решения проблем (тем более он прост, надежен и каноничен).


Ну не чисто буддийский, а общий для всех культур метод: 




> "На великом океане, на острове Буяне стоит камень Алатырь. 
> На нем сидят две девицы, они родные сестрицы. Они прядут пряжу.
>  Пряжа-оторвися, а кровь оттолися”. 
> 
> Так сказать три раза на воду, воду перекрестить и дать выпить.

----------

Shus (12.07.2015), Ондрий (12.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ничего нет, а мы - есть. Это внушает большие надежды тащемта!


Я о том и говорю. Кроме вас, никого нету. Приходится "работать с обстоятельствами".

----------


## Дубинин

> Я о том и говорю. Кроме вас, никого нету. Приходится "работать с обстоятельствами".


Ой- кто это там? "Это я!" И ты-"Я"? А я кто тогда? :EEK!:

----------

Shus (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ой- кто это там? "Это я!" И ты-"Я"? А я кто тогда?


Когда говорят о "я", это сиддхи означает.  Нет ведь "я" без сиддхи, и нету сиддхи без "я". Это шпаргалка для плохих ученичков..

----------

Дубинин (12.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Друзья, я, кстати, не снимал свое предложение о демонстрации сиддхи.


Legba, тогда я не понимаю смысла темы. Я думал, речь идет о сответствии текстам и касалось это лам.



> ...хоть от рун (руническая магия, кстати, один из самых позорных новоделов. Хуже только "Славянские Веды").


А какая разница? Магию можно придумать свою, самопальную, от балды, наобум лазаря, и она будет работать. Я так делал в детстве, пока относился к этому так серьезно, как это может делать только ребенок. 
100% результат.
Играешь в "Монополию", кооператорская копия в СНГ называлась "Менеджер", в ней были критические моменты, когда всю игру можно было выиграть одним броском кубиков. Когда выполнял ритуал, мною же сочиненный, то количество очков, строго определенное, которое мне было нужно, после броска выпадало всегда. Ни одной осечки не было. Но мало того, мой друг скопировал всё это - и у него то же стало получаться. Это меня изумляло еще больше, чем успех собственных бросков.



> Желательно, конечно, что-то хорошее наколдовать))


))))


> Вперед - колдун обозначает здесь, что будет и когда именно.
> Клятвенно обещаю честно доложить, было или нет.


Если этот форум читает тот, кто может подобное делать, какая у него может быть мотивация что-то доказывать на форуме?



> Наколдуйте мне, к примеру, заказ на интерьеры ресторанной сети.
> Я даже откат честно выплачу)))


Ну чё, я денно и нощно молюсь чертям, как только получите заказ, будьте добры, мне 10%. Если ничего не выйдет - значит, у вас кармы не хватило для чуда, вы же понимаете.

Если всерьез, то как установить причинно-следственную связь между действием некоего мага и получением желаемого?

Мне вот так на форуме навязали проверку астрологии. Навязали потому, что я долго стебался над астрологией и этим астрологом. С тех пор не стебусь, спор вышел сильно не в мою пользу. Мне повезло, это один из лучших астрологов и не только в России, ну и, конечно, на мое везение, время своего рождения я знал более-менее точно. А то так бы и пребывал в заблуждении.

Legba, у вас бывали случаи, которые никак нельзя объяснить с помощью науки в рамках существующей научной парадигмы или это можно сделать с огромной натяжкой? Вопрос задаю для того, чтобы понять, зачем вам "чудеса"? Вроде как у всех буддистов, они по определению должны были так или иначе происходить.

----------

Алекс Вайсман (03.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А какая разница? Магию можно придумать свою, самопальную, от балды, наобум лазаря, и она будет работать. Я так делал в детстве, пока относился к этому так серьезно, как это может делать только ребенок. 
> 100% результат.
> Играешь в "Монополию", кооператорская копия в СНГ называлась "Менеджер", в ней были критические моменты, когда всю игру можно было выиграть одним броском кубиков. Когда выполнял ритуал, мною же сочиненный, то количество очков, строго определенное, которое мне было нужно, после броска выпадало всегда. Ни одной осечки не было. Но мало того, мой друг скопировал всё это - и у него то же стало получаться. Это меня изумляло еще больше, чем успех собственных бросков.


А сейчас это у Вас не работает, хотя взрослое существование сплошная монополия с менеджерами. То-то и оно.

----------


## Legba

> Legba, тогда я не понимаю смысла темы. Я думал, речь идет о сответствии текстам и касалось это лам.


Почему только Лам? Всех практикующих, почему нет.
Мы разве исключаем ситуацию, когда практик достиг реализации, но других не учит?




> А какая разница? Магию можно придумать свою, самопальную, от балды, наобум лазаря, и она будет работать. Я так делал в детстве, пока относился к этому так серьезно, как это может делать только ребенок. 100% результат.


Замечательно, так я и предлагаю продемонстрировать))
Всяко польза будет - и если сработает, и если не сработает.




> ))))
> Если этот форум читает тот, кто может подобное делать, какая у него может быть мотивация что-то доказывать на форуме?


Сложно сказать. Вы лично утверждаете, что у Вас "100% результат". Значит, Вы можете "подобное делать".
Так что, скорее, это Вы можете рассказать о своей мотивации.




> Ну чё, я денно и нощно молюсь чертям, как только получите заказ, будьте добры, мне 10%.


Да, именно это я предложил. Единственный момент - обозначьте, плиз, какую-то конкретику.
Когда я получу заказ, на какую сумму - что-то в этом роде.
Заказы то и так случаются, как мне узнать, с какого конкретно Вам откатывать.




> Если ничего не выйдет - значит, у вас кармы не хватило для чуда, вы же понимаете.


Не, не понимаю) То, для чего есть кармические причины, и так будет - для чего тут колдунство?
Ср:
_



			
				Если мирские божества богатства обладают способностью давать сиддхи богатства, то что же говорить о буддах и бодхисаттвах? Ведь они готовы помогать всем живым существам, даже если их об этом не просят, а их силы и способности творить чудеса в тысячи раз больше. [Будь такое возможно] они непременно осыпали бы весь мир дождем богатства, чтобы искоренить бедность раз и навсегда. Но они не могут это сделать, потому что богатство зависит исключительно от плода заслуг, которые ты заработал. Значит, даже искорка заслуг действует лучше, чем горы усилий.
			
		

_




> Если всерьез, то как установить причинно-следственную связь между действием некоего мага и получением желаемого?


ИМХО - никак, ее просто нет.




> Мне вот так на форуме навязали проверку астрологии. Навязали потому, что я долго стебался над астрологией и этим астрологом. С тех пор не стебусь, спор вышел сильно не в мою пользу.


Вот видите! А я Вам предлагаю спор, в котором выигрывают все стороны. Кстати, если это будет заказ, как я предлагал, именно на *сеть* ресторанов - откат будет большим.
Можете и астролога в долю взять, чтобы уж наверняка.




> Legba, у вас бывали случаи, которые никак нельзя объяснить с помощью науки в рамках существующей научной парадигмы или это можно сделать с огромной натяжкой?


Я не шибко уж и в курсе существующей научной парадигмы)) Но, полагаю, нет.




> Вопрос задаю для того, чтобы понять, зачем вам "чудеса"? Вроде как у всех буддистов, они по определению должны были так или иначе происходить.


О как. А Благословенный наивно считал, "что так или иначе должно происходить" развитие нравственности, созерцания и мудрости))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот видите! А я Вам предлагаю спор, в котором выигрывают все стороны. Кстати, если это будет заказ, как я предлагал, именно на *сеть* ресторанов - откат будет большим.
> Можете и астролога в долю взять, чтобы уж наверняка.


Легба, раз большой откат, почему бы тебе не призвать на помощь хамбо и Калдена? Да вся Традиционная Сангха будет за тебя молиться же. Астрологи, опять же, есть.

Ведь выпустили Ходорковского, хоть и не сразу, а его друзья-товарищи ведь специально с этой целью в Дхарамсалу к ламам приезжали!! (Я там был))))).

----------


## Дубинин

> Легба, раз большой откат, почему бы тебе не призвать на помощь хамбо и Калдена? Да вся Традиционная Сангха будет за тебя молиться же. Астрологи, опять же, есть.
> 
> Ведь выпустили Ходорковского, хоть и не сразу, а его друзья-товарищи ведь специально с этой целью в Дхарамсалу к ламам приезжали!! (Я там был))))).


Так помница за него ещё у геше и иных- хлопотали, когда его только закрыли, не прошло и десятка лет как на втором десятке отпустили.. (не к тем ходили (((- ясно-же.

----------


## Нико

> Так помница за него ещё у геше и иных- хлопотали, когда его только закрыли, не прошло и десятка лет как на втором десятке отпустили.. (не к тем ходили (((- ясно-же.


Я даже его гороскоп подсмотрела..... Ясно, да?) 

А молился весь Гьюто за него, но карма.... такая штука.... созревает иной раз с опозданием(.

----------


## Ондрий

> Легба, раз большой откат, почему бы тебе не призвать на помощь хамбо и Калдена? Да вся Традиционная Сангха будет за тебя молиться же. Астрологи, опять же, есть.
> Ведь выпустили Ходорковского, хоть и не сразу, а его друзья-товарищи ведь специально с этой целью в Дхарамсалу к ламам приезжали!! (Я там был))))).


т.е.  Legba получит свой заказ через 10 лет??

----------

Legba (13.07.2015), Дубинин (13.07.2015), Нико (13.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> т.е.  Legba получит свой заказ через 10 лет??


Не, получит в этом году.... Мы другого ведь не позволим!) Вызов брошен!)

----------


## Legba

> Не, получит в этом году.... Мы другого ведь не позволим!) Вызов брошен!)


ОК, коли вызов принимается - внеси конкретику.
Что и когда произойдет. Не могу же я, что ни случись, думать - "а вдруг это...".

----------


## Нико

> ОК, коли вызов принимается - внеси конкретику.
> Что и когда произойдет. Не могу же я, что ни случись, думать - "а вдруг это...".


Тебе осенью, не щас, сделают заказ. ) Там и погуляем)).

----------


## Shus

Кто что может сказать по этому поводу (я про второй абзац, первый - о находке Сарианиди при раскопках Маргианы)?

As I mentioned in another email the archaeological finds at the temples of Margiana indicate that Soma (at least in 2000 BC) was an ephedra-cannabis drink. 
Personally, I think finding these substances in actual cups in a Temple were the Soma-sacrifice was preformed is far more solid proof that ANY scholarly attempt to arrive at a conclusion based on textual analysis could ever be.

Ephedra is an important plant in Tibet. It is used medicinally but is also used in religious ceremonies and is one of many plants used to aid Yogic practices. I can say personally that preparations that use mtshe-ldun (ephedra) definitely have a strong effect on energetic yoga (rtsa-rlung-thig-le’i-rnal-sbyor) allowing me to feel the currents of prana (rlung) as they move through the channels. It is well known that such energetic yogas are said to produce siddhis. So ephedra could help create siddhis by aiding energetic practices. In Tibetan yoga recipes there are 4 types of ephedra (mtshe-ldum) but I am not sure if they are actually different species/varieties in the Western sense. They are 1) brag-mtshe, 2) lug mtshe, 3) ra mtshe, 4) chu mtshe.

----------


## Нико

> Ephedra is an important plant in Tibet. It is used medicinally but is also used in religious ceremonies and is one of many plants used to aid Yogic practices. I can say personally that preparations that use mtshe-ldun (ephedra) definitely have a strong effect on energetic yoga (rtsa-rlung-thig-le’i-rnal-sbyor) allowing me to feel the currents of prana (rlung) as they move through the channels. It is well known that such energetic yogas are said to produce siddhis. So ephedra could help create siddhis by aiding energetic practices. In Tibetan yoga recipes there are 4 types of ephedra (mtshe-ldum) but I am not sure if they are actually different species/varieties in the Western sense. They are 1) brag-mtshe, 2) lug mtshe, 3) ra mtshe, 4) chu mtshe.


По крайней мере, понятно, что это не наркотики. Это скорее чудлены же. Т.е. используются субстанции, не интоксиканты. Забавно).

----------


## Shus

> По крайней мере, понятно, что это не наркотики. Это скорее чудлены же. Т.е. используются субстанции, не интоксиканты. Забавно).


Кхм... Совсем вы там одичали.. :Smilie: 
Эфедрин - это во-первых алкалоид, а во-вторых - прекурсор наркотических средств (по списку ФСКН).

----------

Legba (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кхм... Совсем вы там одичали..
> Эфедрин - это во-первых алкалоид, а во-вторых - прекурсор наркотических средств (по списку ФСКН).


Но не может же быть такого в Тибете! И по сей день в Индии... Ну по крайней мере этим никто из знакомых лам не занимался. Вот мадана -- да, используется. А кто автор-то?)))))

----------


## Shus

Не может - ну ладно...
Давайте о дурмане (датуре) и черной магии.

Вот выдержки из Ваджрамахабхайрава-тантры.

Datura in the Vajramahabhairava-tantra
......................................................
The Vbt. deals with the ritual of the wrathful Buffalo-headed deity Vajrabhairava (a manifestation of the Buddhist Bodhisattva Manjusri). Notable amongst these many and varied rituals are a set of five, three from the 2nd chapter and two from the 4th. These all contain references to a plant known in the Tibetan text as da dhu ra. These references follow:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The mantrin who desires to kill should, in union with the Buffalo-headed One (= the deity Vajrabhairava), naked, with disheveled hair and facing south, draw the sixteen-section wheel of Vajramahabhairava (= Vajrabhairava) on a shroud in venom, blood, salt, black mustard. nimba (Azadirachla indica) and _Datulra juice_ using a pen made from a raven feather or from human bonc. When he has placed it in between two fires along with the name of the victim of the rite, he surrounds it with the ten syllables and writes eight HUMs. In the corners the syllable PHAT is to be written. Anointing himself with warm butter he places this magical device within two crania. When he has placed it above three hearths, he should kindle a fire with cremation wood. Then he tramples it with his left foot and recites the ten syllable mantra. By this means the victim will doubtless die instantly.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then, if the mantrin wants to drive someone insane. he takes _Datura fruit_ and, mixing it with human flesh and worm-eaten sawdust. offers it in food or drink. He recites the mantra and that person will instantly go insane and then die within seven days.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then if wanting to turn wealth into poverty, he performs a hundred and eight burnt offerings at night in a fire of cotton using _Datura fruit_, (that wealth) will indeed become trifling.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then, if he performs burnt offerings at midnight with a crow' nest and rice husks using the ten syllable mantra along with the victim 's name after kindling the fire in _Datura wood_, (the victim). will be driven away within seven days.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Legba (13.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (13.07.2015), Ондрий (13.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

А в чём проблемы с эфедрином? Вон культуристы на нём "сушатся", его раньше в "энергетики" пихали и в средства для похудения.. Сейчас "бронхолетин" в аптеке скупают- если кому он нужен. От него не прёт- просто стимулятор.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ведь выпустили Ходорковского, хоть и не сразу, а его друзья-товарищи ведь специально с этой целью в Дхарамсалу к ламам приезжали!! (Я там был))))).


Какая гадость.
 И что, ламы покивали головой, и сказали - щас решим?

----------


## Shus

> А в чём проблемы с эфедрином? Вон культуристы на нём "сушатся", его раньше в "энергетики" пихали и в средства для похудения.. Сейчас "бронхолетин" в аптеке скупают- если кому он нужен. От него не прёт- просто стимулятор.


С ним проблем нет. Просто интересно сочетание с йогой.
Ну "сушится" им вроде как вредно (и даже официально запрещено использовать в БАДах).


----------------------------------------------------
Где-то в начале темы была ссылка на невзрачный хтмл-вариант. Вот нормальный pdf-оригинал:
Psychoactive Plants in Tantric Buddhism

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Дубинин (13.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кто что может сказать по этому поводу (я про второй абзац, первый - о находке Сарианиди при раскопках Маргианы)?


А что Вы хотите услышать? Отношение к этому или каменты? Что касается сомы, это да, опьяняющий напиток, об этом писано в самой Ригведе. Только именно ее и предлагали богам в жертву судя по ранним частям самхиты. Напиток сома настолько нравился богам и кави, что был даже персонализирован в виде божества Сома. Индра все свои подвиги выполнял именно под ней. Вритру убил выпив целое озеро. 

В общем. говорить тут особо не о чем, экстатические видения от приема психотропных веществ в мула-тантрах прописаны открытым текстом. Собственно ранние капалики на этом и строят свои "сиддхи" (обсуждали ранее тему). Тибетский же Церковный ФКСН все запретил. И правильно сделал. Теперь у них дорогая парча, красивые короны, высокие троны и церковный хор. Ляпота же!

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Shus (13.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (13.07.2015), Дубинин (13.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Какая гадость.
>  И что, ламы покивали головой, и сказали - щас решим?


Хе-хе, она много тайн людских знает; здесь в России- была секретарём-переводчиком у ламы (да не просто в Европе, но и в шаманских регионах- а там просьбы к ламе-ой-йо-ой ))),
да ещё в Индии живя- была посредником в сотнях случаях к десяткам лам- ясновидцев-чудотворцев))

----------

Нико (13.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я даже его гороскоп подсмотрела..... Ясно, да?) 
> 
> А молился весь Гьюто за него, но карма.... такая штука.... созревает иной раз с опозданием(.


Вот как даже... Ходор - вор. Молились проститутки. Ох, тибетский буддизм... Спалился ты. Грош цена.

----------


## Shus

> А что Вы хотите услышать? Отношение к этому или каменты? .....


Интересно про "услиление энергетики" при йоге с помощью стимулятора. При чем судя по всему ничего необычного в этом не было. 

А про сому/хоаму я уже начитался. Вероятнее всего (анализ маргианских горшков как бы подтверждает) - это был композит: эфедра, опиаты и канабис. Или парой, но эфедра - обязательно, т.к. достигался совокупный эффект "галлюциноген+стимулятор".

----------

Дубинин (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот как даже... Ходор - вор. Молились проститутки. Ох, тибетский буддизм... Спалился ты. Грош цена.


Молились проститутки? Так это ж главное в нашем Дхарма-бизнесе -тире- тибецком буддизме.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Молились проститутки? Так это ж главное в нашем Дхарма-бизнесе -тире- тибецком буддизме.


Видимо, да.

----------


## Ондрий

Тут вот армянское радио интересуется вопросом, дескать ищет ли Ондрий некую "истинную тантру"? Так вот досужим недалеким гражданам никак невдомек, что Ондрий как раз писал, что некоей "истинной тантры" и вовсе нет. Есть синкретическое Учение составленное из разных исторических источников. И Ондрий защищает именно классическую тибетскую дацанскую форму маха-ануттара-йога-тантры, решительно осуждает древние капалические культы кои являлись *одним из* источников антуража для ваджраяны со всеми их грязными укуренными йогинами, пятью мясами и некатарами, педофильскими майтхунами с внекастовыми женщинами до 16ти лет, датурами, эфедрами, и прочими богопротивными деяниями и предает их анафеме! 

Нормальная ваджраяна тибетского формата есть система именно йогического толка, т.е. все достижения и продвижения на пути обретаются использованием в качестве основы именно _собственного сознания и ничего более_, как завещал нам Лама Цонкапа, *лично* на своем примере показав работоспособность данного высокоблагородного истинно брахманского подхода к йоге! Тибетские пандиты и Лама Цонкапа с его Учениками выполнили титанический труд по разбору и классификации по 4м классам кучи тантр, определив ануттару как чисто _внутреннюю_ йогу, без опоры на внешнее. Внешнее же осталось как дань некоей древней традиции и все отвратительные практики символически были заменены на приемлемые.

З.Ы. Я между прочим ни разу не стебусь тут.

----------

Shus (13.07.2015), Денис Евгеньев (13.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (13.07.2015), Дубинин (13.07.2015), Кузьмич (13.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хе-хе, она много тайн людских знает; здесь в России- была секретарём-переводчиком у ламы (да не просто в Европе, но и в шаманских регионах- а там просьбы к ламе-ой-йо-ой ))),
> да ещё в Индии живя- была посредником в сотнях случаях к десяткам лам- ясновидцев-чудотворцев))


Ты меня просто заложил, камрад.)

----------


## Нико

> Тут вот армянское радио интересуется вопросом, дескать ищет ли Ондрий некую "истинную тантру"? Так вот досужим недалеким гражданам никак невдомек, что Ондрий как раз писал, что некоей "истинной тантры" и вовсе нет. Есть синкретическое Учение составленное из разных исторических источников. И Ондрий защищает именно классическую тибетскую дацанскую форму маха-ануттара-йога-тантры, решительно осуждает древние капалические культы кои являлись *одним из* источников антуража для ваджраяны со всеми их грязными укуренными йогинами, пятью мясами и некатарами, педофильскими майтхунами с внекастовыми женщинами до 16ти лет, датурами, эфедрами, и прочими богопротивными деяниями и предает их анафеме! 
> 
> Нормальная ваджраяна тибетского формата есть система именно йогического толка, т.е. все достижения и продвижения на пути обретаются использованием в качестве основы именно _собственное сознание и ничего более_, как завещал нам Лама Цонкапа, *лично* на своем примере показав работоспособность данного высокоблагородного истинно брахманского подхода к йоге! Тибетские пандиты и Лама Цонкапа с его Учениками выполнили титанический труд по разбору и классификации по 4м классам кучи тантр, определив ануттару как чисто _внутреннюю_ йогу, без опоры на внешнее.
> 
> З.Ы. Я между прочим ни разу не стебусь тут.


 :EEK!: 

Сегодня День откровений????? Вы меня шокируете просто, шокируете!!!!!)

----------


## Нико

> Видимо, да.


Не надо глубокомысленно дакать. Вы вообще не въезжаете в тему, как я посмотрю.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не надо глубокомысленно дакать. Вы вообще не въезжаете в тему, как я посмотрю.


Печально, когда в тему не въезжает переводчик со стажем. Не въезжает от всей души.

----------


## Дубинин

> Печально, когда в тему не въезжает переводчик со стажем. Не въезжает от всей души.


Не надо от человеков на инстинкт выживания- требовать наступить. (перечеркнуть жизнь, выкинуть работу и искать новую..)))

----------

Кузьмич (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Печально, когда в тему не въезжает переводчик со стажем. Не въезжает от всей души.


Дак Вы хотя бы читайте, что пишут тут другие, не я. Хотя бы читайте). Браво! Тема "папа, а де сиддхи" вылилась в поклонение Цонкапе. )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ондрий

Более того, если следовать классическим комментариям, то любой тантрический текст следует трактовать тройственным образом - внешним, внутренним и тайным. Т.е. на выходе мы имеем фактически* три разных текста* наставлений об одном и том же. И еще - тантры записаны на сандхьябхаше - языке сумерек. Тайным иносказательном стилем. Не секрет, что в ваджраянских коренных текстах прямо расписано о практиках убийств животных, родителей, сестер и т.д. Ровно там же описываются и черно-магические практики. Но почему-то про убийства сестер и т.д. говорят как об _иносказательном_ описании отсечении клеш и прочего, а про датуры и т.д. - следует трактовать _прямо_? 

Из чего следует, что части тантр составлялись из разных источников - от деревенско-аграрной магии до брахманской созерцательной системы со всей этой космологией и некоей философией. Посему тащить в тибет культурный багаж чуждых народов - нет никакого смысла (повторяюсь какой раз). 

И я вот много раз слышал "претензии" неких странных граждан к тибетской тантре (я даже примерно представляю от кого это идет.. ), дескать тибетцы практикуют ануттару в стиле крия. И мол, поэтому ничего не работает. Дураки, скажу я вам. Изначально не понимают всего смысла ануттары именно как внутренней _созерцательной_ системы, коя и была классифицирована по данному признаку, в отличие от крия где продвижение на пути прямо зависит от строжашего соблюдения ритуалов. Ну эти представители датского буддизма ничего не читают кроме своего гуру, отсюда такие интересные у людей мысли.

----------

Дубинин (13.07.2015), Нико (13.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дак Вы хотя бы читайте, что пишут тут другие, не я. Хотя бы читайте). Браво! Тема "папа, а де сиддхи" вылилась в поклонение Цонкапе. )))))))))))))))))))))


Читаю, читаю... Вижу - люди срутся... Кто мнит себя интеллектуалом, а кто и радостный фанат... И что? Ничего, как обычно. Пупс-То-Та...

----------


## Нико

> Более того, если следовать классическим комментариям, то любой тантрический текст следует трактовать тройственным образом - внешним, внутренним и тайным. Т.е. на выходе мы имеем фактически* три разных текста* наставлений об одном и том же. И еще - тантры записаны на сандхьябхаше - языке сумерек. Тайным иносказательном стилем. Не секрет, что в ваджраянских коренных текстах прямо расписано о практиках убийств животных, родителей, сестер и т.д. Ровно там же описываются и черно-магические практики. Но почему-то про убийства сестер и т.д. говорят как об _иносказательном_ описании отсечении клеш и прочего, а про датуры и т.д. - следует трактовать _прямо_? 
> 
> Из чего следует, что части тантр составлялись из разных источников - от деревенско-аграрной магии до брахманской созерцательной системы со всей этой космологией и некоей философией. Посему тащить в тибет культурный багаж чуждых народов - нет никакого смысла (повторяюсь какой раз). 
> 
> И я вот много раз слышал "претензии" неких странных граждан к тибетской тантре (я даже примерно представляю от кого это идет.. ), дескать тибетцы практикуют ануттару в стиле крия. И мол, поэтому ничего не работает. Дураки, скажу я вам. Изначально не понимают всего смысла ануттары именно как внутренней _созерцательной_ системы, коя и была классифицирована по данному признаку, в отличие от крия где продвижение на пути прямо зависит от строжашего соблюдения ритуалов. Ну эти представители датского буддизма ничего не читают кроме своего гуру, отсюда такие интересные у людей мысли.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Если б можно было сказать тут тысячу спасиб

----------


## Нико

> Читаю, читаю... Вижу - люди срутся... Кто мнит себя интеллектуалом, а кто и радостный фанат... И что? Ничего, как обычно. Пупс-То-Та...


Нет уж, люди всё правильно пишут. Лама Цонкапа будет в веках....)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нет уж, люди всё правильно пишут. Лама Цонкапа будет в веках....)


Он уже в веках.
А люди - разные.

----------


## Ондрий

> Дак Вы хотя бы читайте, что пишут тут другие, не я. Хотя бы читайте). Браво! Тема "папа, а де сиддхи" вылилась в поклонение Цонкапе. )))))))))))))))))))))


я всегда почитал Ламу Цонкапу за мощнейший ум и прочее. Путь любой в меня плюнет если я где-то хоть раз сказал в его адрес что-то плохое.

Ты хоть что напиши, все равно прочтут криво, создав собственное прочтение текста. Хоть кол на голове теши, хоть гопак пляши.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2015), Кузьмич (13.07.2015), Нико (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> я всегда почитал Ламу Цонкапу за мощнейший ум и прочее. Путь любой в меня плюнет если я где-то хоть раз сказал в его адрес что-то плохое.
> 
> Ты хоть что напиши, все равно прочтут криво, создав собственное прочтение текста. Хоть кол на голове теши, хоть гопак пляши.


Не зря мы в ретритах-то сидели!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ондрий

> Интересно про "услиление энергетики" при йоге с помощью стимулятора. При чем судя по всему ничего необычного в этом не было. 
> 
> А про сому/хоаму я уже начитался. Вероятнее всего (анализ маргианских горшков как бы подтверждает) - это был композит: эфедра, опиаты и канабис. Или парой, но эфедра - обязательно, т.к. достигался совокупный эффект "галлюциноген+стимулятор".


Ну а что тут интересного, "быстрый путь" он и есть "быстрый путь". Обдолбавшись веществами и попытавшись сосредоточить ум - мгновенно увидишь все что хочешь. И полетишь и пройдешь сквозь стены. Беда в том, что только такой делириум и требуется для быстрой раскачки сознания. Точнее приведение его мгновенными ср-вами в полное неадекватное состояние. Чисто созерцательные методы потому и медленны, что сносить крышу приходиться годами, да то не всем масленница, как мы видим. 

Почему сиддх нет? Потому что без наркоты хреновое самадхи у современных йогинофф)). Почитайте репорты психиатров про любого алкаша дошедшего до белочки - там такие дохакоши, загляденье. А уж о наркошах и говорить нечего  - любой типичный посетитель ночных клубов априори йогин.

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Shus (14.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (13.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.07.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Более того, если следовать классическим комментариям, то любой тантрический текст следует трактовать тройственным образом - внешним, внутренним и тайным. Т.е. на выходе мы имеем фактически* три разных текста* наставлений об одном и том же. И еще - тантры записаны на сандхьябхаше - языке сумерек. Тайным иносказательном стилем. Не секрет, что в ваджраянских коренных текстах прямо расписано о практиках убийств животных, родителей, сестер и т.д. Ровно там же описываются и черно-магические практики. Но почему-то про убийства сестер и т.д. говорят как об _иносказательном_ описании отсечении клеш и прочего, а про датуры и т.д. - следует трактовать _прямо_?


Но почему (для чего, для кого) вместо отсечения клеш надо говорить об убийстве сестер?

----------


## Ондрий

> Если б можно было сказать тут тысячу спасиб


А я где-то и что-то другое всегда писал?? Вы же читаете как? Увидели про датуру и рассуждалки про источники тантр - все казел Ондрий и христопродавец. А головой подумать о выводах, которые он же и озвучивает - нет, зачем. Ничего не читай, сразу отвечай.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но почему (для чего, для кого) вместо отсечения клеш надо говорить об убийстве сестер?


Не ко мне вопрос, такова традиция. К тройственному делению "раскодирования" прибавляется еще зачастую некий "сущностный" который никогда не записывается "на бумаге". Но вот тут я побуду скептиком, т.к. считаю что это просто привязываение кота, уж чего только "супиртайного" не излагали на бумаге. Некий текст так и назывался - "Слова выброшенные на ветер" (как-то так). Там как раз про то, что нельзя писать, но очень хочется.

----------


## Нико

> А я где-то и что-то другое всегда писал?? Вы же читаете как? Увидели про датуру и рассуждалки про источники тантр - все казел Ондрий и христопродавец. А головой подумать о выводах, которые он же и озвучивает - нет, зачем. Ничего не читай, сразу отвечай.


Я, похоже, Вас недооценивала раньше. ) Но всё равно пишете Вы мне мерзости одни... Любви не будет!

----------


## Нико

> Не ко мне вопрос, такова традиция. К тройственному делению "раскодирования" прибавляется еще зачастую некий "сущностный" который никогда не записывается "на бумаге". Но вот тут я побуду скептиком, т.к. считаю что это просто привязываение кота, уж чего только "супиртайного" не излагали на бумаге. Некий текст так и назывался - "Слова выброшенные на ветер" (как-то так). Там как раз про то, что нельзя писать, но очень хочется.


Не, это "слова, нашёптанные на ушко". Просто метафора такая у Панчена была.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну а что тут интересного, "быстрый путь" он и есть "быстрый путь". Обдолбавшись веществами и попытавшись сосредоточить ум - мгновенно увидишь все что хочешь. И полетишь и пройдешь сквозь стены. Беда в том, что только такой делириум и требуется для быстрой раскачки сознания. Точнее приведение его мгновенными ср-вами в полное неадекватное состояние. Чисто созерцательные методы потому и медленны, что сносить крышу приходиться годами, да то не всем масленница, как мы видим. 
> 
> Почему сиддх нет? Потому что без наркоты хреновое самадхи у современных йогинофф)). Почитайте репорты психиатров про любого алкаша дошедшего до белочки - там такие дохакоши, загляденье. А уж о наркошах и говорить нечего  - любой типичный посетитель ночных клубов априори йогин.


Мне кажется, Вы не правы. Вещества - веществами, но голова существа по имени человек быть должна... Должна быть и немного думать. Иначе остается какой-то трэш-дарвинизм и студжиз...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К тройственному делению "раскодирования" прибавляется еще зачастую некий "сущностный" который никогда не записывается "на бумаге".


Это любимая индейская оппозиция слова-смысл. "Раскодирование" производится заменой одних выражений на другие и приводит к новому тексту, который может быть таким же непонятным, как исходный. А вот смысл принципиально не записуем, потому что он внутренний результат работы с текстом.

----------


## Нико

> Это любимая индейская оппозиция слова-смысл. "Раскодирование" производится заменой одних выражений на другие и приводит к новому тексту, который может быть таким же непонятным, как исходный. А вот смысл принципиально не записуем, потому что он внутренний результат работы с текстом.


Да что там говорить. Все тантры записаны сплошными "ваджрными узлами". Особенно в этом плане понравилась мулатантра Гухьясамаджи. Там хоть обчитайся, ваще ничего не поймёшь!!!!!

----------


## Нико

> Ну а что тут интересного, "быстрый путь" он и есть "быстрый путь". Обдолбавшись веществами и попытавшись сосредоточить ум - мгновенно увидишь все что хочешь. И полетишь и пройдешь сквозь стены. Беда в том, что только такой делириум и требуется для быстрой раскачки сознания. Точнее приведение его мгновенными ср-вами в полное неадекватное состояние. Чисто созерцательные методы потому и медленны, что сносить крышу приходиться годами, да то не всем масленница, как мы видим. 
> 
> Почему сиддх нет? Потому что без наркоты хреновое самадхи у современных йогинофф)). Почитайте репорты психиатров про любого алкаша дошедшего до белочки - там такие дохакоши, загляденье. А уж о наркошах и говорить нечего  - любой типичный посетитель ночных клубов априори йогин.


Это мифф, который в конце 60-х (нас ещё не было в проекте) пытались развенчать тибетские ламы. Именно они и переключили наркоманов с субстанций на кайф самадхи.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это мифф, который в конце 60-х (нас ещё не было в проекте) пытались развенчать тибетские ламы. Именно они и переключили наркоманов с субстанций на кайф самадхи.


Не путайте с хиппанами. Это совсем другая тема. Они уже приехали туда дешево паровозить имея богатый опыт в наркотиках но не имея никаких понятий о древних культах. Разумеется тибетцы им ничего предложить не смогли, в отличие от индийских садху у которых все это осталось. Тут просто случайно и смешно совпало. Им бы к капаликам на 1.5тыс лет назад - сразу бы стали свои люди.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это любимая индейская оппозиция слова-смысл. "Раскодирование" производится заменой одних выражений на другие и приводит к новому тексту, который может быть таким же непонятным, как исходный. А вот смысл принципиально не записуем, потому что он внутренний результат работы с текстом.


Домыслы. Тройственное раскодирование не настолько тупо и примитивно, как Вам может показаться. Я бы предложил их для начала почитать.

----------

Нико (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не путайте с хиппанами. Это совсем другая тема. Они уже приехали туда дешево паровозить имея богатый опыт в наркотиках но не имея никаких понятий о древних культах. Разумеется тибетцы им ничего предложить не смогли, в отличие от индийских садху у которых все это осталось. Тут просто случайно и смешно совпало. Им бы к капаликам на 1.5тыс лет назад - сразу бы стали свои люди.


Но ведь время вспять не возвращается.... Капалики или нет. Сейчас имеем то, что имеем. Времена хиппарей и свободной любви уже прошли. Остаются тиб. ламы, без субстанций, и садху, с субстанциями. Каждый выбирает что может). 

Вот потому и говорила про белых голых мужиков, потрясающих трезубцами на Ганге.)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Домыслы. Тройственное раскодирование не настолько тупо и примитивно, как Вам может показаться. Я бы предложил их для начала почитать.


А вот я, кстати, не утверждал, что оно тупо. Замены могут быть сложными и творческими. Но принципиально приводят не к артхе, а к новому тексту.

----------


## Нико

> А вот я, кстати, не утверждал, что оно тупо. Замены могут быть сложными и творческими. Но принципиально приводят не к артхе, а к новому тексту.


Ну и что что приводят? Уже написан Вертер, а новых писателей нет. Ничего круче, чем 4 переплетённых комментария к Гухьясамадже, я не слышала и не читала.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но ведь время вспять не возвращается.... Капалики или нет. Сейчас имеем то, что имеем.


Нико, ну а чем мы тут трындим какой месяц? Именно об этом. Что есть - то и есть. Правда реконструкторов труЪ-каплических культов я высмеиваю не меньше, чем концертные шоу разъездных кудесников.



> Времена хиппарей и свободной любви уже прошли.


Хиппари - идиоты и обдолбосы. Они пыхают и занимаются всеми непотребствами из любви к собственно к самим непотребствам (как и реконструкторы), а не ради большой цели. Обсуждать их вообще моветон.




> Остаются тиб. ламы, без субстанций, и садху, с субстанциями. Каждый выбирает что может). 
> Вот потому и говорила про белых голых мужиков, потрясающих трезубцами на Ганге.)


Выбирать не из чего. Ты или принимаешь всю систему как есть, или действуешь сам на свой страх и риск. Вот тут уже есть выбор. Голым мужикам потрясающими писюнами у ганга я не доверяю. Считаю их традиция превратилась в бутафорский бизнесс-фарс для туристов. Если и есть кто, то белым это все давать не будут, только через лазейку принятия в готру через усыновление, да и та сомнительна с т.з. классики блюдения кастовых устоев. А что да настоящих тру-капаликов, бегающих голыми или не очень по лесам ассама, куда и федеральная полиция не суется, то пойдти да поищи ветра в поле, если он труЪ-садхак - ты его не найдешь.

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот я, кстати, не утверждал, что оно тупо. Замены могут быть сложными и творческими. Но принципиально приводят не к артхе, а к новому тексту.


ну конечно раскодирование это всегда пере-подставновка по ключу, но не обязательно всегда слово-на-слово. А бывает и целыми блоками. В общем, обсуждаем детали.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ничего круче, чем 4 переплетённых комментария к Гухьясамадже, я не слышала и не читала.


Вот так похвала.

----------


## Нико

> Выбирать не из чего. Ты или принимаешь всю систему как есть, или действуешь сам на свой страх и риск. Вот тут уже есть выбор.


 Вот вторым мы тут, похоже, и занимаемся. Систему-то в целом не удалось принять. И даже про субстанции, на которые сделал ссылку Shus྇, мне геше сегодня не смогли пояснить ничего. Я ведь я спросила, каюсь)

.


> А что да настоящих тру-капаликов, бегающих голыми или не очень по лесам ассама, куда и федеральная полиция не суется, то пойдти да поищи ветра в поле, если он труЪ-садхак - ты его не найдешь.


Я -- могу найти. Я знаю "места".)))

----------


## Нико

> Вот так похвала.


А чё? Царь всех тантр в гелуг же. Пора бы уже и знать это).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А чё? Царь всех тантр в гелуг же. Пора бы уже и знать это).


Это местечковый царек на фоне мировой литературы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не зря мы в ретритах-то сидели!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


лучше б я на море поехал с семьей хоть один раз за все эти годы, чем эти все ритриты вместо отпуска. Теперь уж наверствую что можно за оставшуюся жизнь.

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Дубинин (13.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2015), Паня (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это местечковый царек на фоне мировой литературы.


ྼКому как. Занимайтесь тогда мировой литературой, тут своё время не тратьте.)

----------


## Нико

> лучше б я на море поехал с семьей хоть один раз за все эти годы, чем эти все ритриты вместо отпуска. Теперь уж наверствую что можно за оставшуюся жизнь.


Да, у Вас много времени, похоже, осталось на личную жизнь. Срочно используйте!

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот вторым мы тут, похоже, и занимаемся. Систему-то в целом не удалось принять. И даже про субстанции, на которые сделал ссылку Shus྇, мне геше сегодня не смогли пояснить ничего. Я ведь я спросила, каюсь)


Вы о ком? Если о тибетцах - то систему "в целом" они приняли на 100% как есть. Сахаджики, на минуточку, от которых собственно и пошли все линии в тибете не были голозадыми капаликами с черепами (за очень очень редким исключением). Все они были разных готр и рода занятий. Их намтары служат, как я писал не раз, _символом принципа_ *тайной* практики махаанутарайогитрантры каковой и д*о*лжно ей быть. В большинстве случаев они оставались в том же социуме что и до встречи с Гуру и никто не знал об их тайных занятиях. Включая даже в вихарах, в которых тантра так же изучалась. Разумеется она там изучалась и практиковалась не "капалическим" способом. Известна история того же Наропы, который точно был осведомлен о Чакрасамваре до встречи с Тилопой и ухода из Наландны. Так что тибетцы (Сарма) все получили по полной программе так как практиковали сахаджики в Индии. В нингма я просто не компетентен, не знаю как там, хотя намтары тоже читал. Все истории из агиографии сахаджиков показывают ценность именно таких вот индивидуальных наставлений, которые полезны только тому, кому их излагали помимо "рамочных" садхан. А кушание какашек и обдалбывание веществами на конвейре еще никого не приводило к пробуждению. Об этом и писал Сараха, жестко стебая таких иогинофф.

Собственно о чем и обсуждается и тут и ранее, что таких наставлений на концертах не делается, что все это тоже своего рода бутафория и потому искать и ожидать сиддхи при таком раскладе бессмысленно. И не нужно тут опять выделать тему "а вдруг комуто...". А вот о тех "кому" мы умолчим, т.к. на концерте сидит от 25 до тысяч человек. Мы вот обо всех этих пассажирах, а не о неких мифически удачливых о которых никто не знает (как и положено).




> Я -- могу найти. Я знаю "места".)))


значит это были не они)))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

О реконструкторах. Сараха - тролль 80 левела!

Брамины, не знающие истины,
Тщетно повторяют четыре Веды.

Из земли, и воды, и травы куша они делают приготовления,
И, усевшись дома, они зажигают огонь,
И от бессмысленных жертв, которые они приносят,
Их глаза выжигает едкий дым.

В божественных одеждах, с одним жезлом или тремя,
Они считают себя мудрыми, с их брахманическим знанием.
Тщетно мир порабощён их тщеславием.
Они не знают того, что дхарма – это то же самое, что не-дхарма.

Пеплом эти мастера пятнают своё тело,
И на их голове волосы спутаны.
Усевшись в доме, они зажигают светильники.
Усевшись в углу, они звенят колокольчиками

Они садятся в позу и фиксируют свои глаза,
Шепча в уши и обманывая людей,
Наставляя вдов и бритоголовых монахинь и подобных им,
Посвящая их после того, как возьмут с них плату.

Джайнские монахи насмехаются над Путём самим своим присутствием,
С их длинными ногтями и грязной одеждой,
Или другие, нагие, с растрёпанными волосами,
Порабощающие себя своей доктриной освобождения.

Если наготой можно освободить себя,
Тогда собаки и шакалы должны быть освобождёнными.
Если от отсутствия волос происходит совершенство,
Тогда бёдра девушек должны быть совершенными.

Если от ношения хвоста происходит освобождение,
Тогда оно должно прийти к петуху и яку.
Если мудрость состоит во вкушении лишь чего-то одного,
Тогда ею должны обладать слон и лошадь.

самое время добавить бы тут, что:

если от поедания каках происходит освобождение, 
тогда оно должно прийти и к навозным мухам.
если от курения чилома происходит освобождение,
то все наркоманы давно бы освободились

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2015), Нико (13.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> От него не прёт- просто стимулятор.


Стимуляция - это и есть "прёт"  :Wink:  
Что же касается датуры и чараса -- в обсуждении такой тематики главное не зайти далеко, а то ведь все же помнят про новые поправки в законодательство, грозящее уголовкой за любое обсуждение психоактивного предмета в интернете?

----------

Дубинин (13.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> значит это были не они)))))


Они это были, они!!! Хотя Вы не устаёте меня сегодня потрясать сарахами).

----------


## Ондрий

А есть и другой вид реконструкторов - называется "благостный". Те которые играют в тибетцев. Видать в децтве не наигрались в индейцев. Чтобы быть буддистом тибецкого толку, мало выполнять практики изменения ума. Нужно обязательно: носить зен, чупу, кучу четок на запястье и шее, одевать иные странные одежды, а девам перестать пользоваться косметикой и носить бесформенные юбки до пят (чтоб сразу было видно - отказ от сансары!), жрать цампу, пить тибецкий/калмыцкий/бурятский противный чай с маслом и молоком, носить 129 шнурков на шее и руках, многолетнее собрание которых уже превращается в грязные канаты (их же годами носят не снимая)

Сараха троллил своих индусиков, Другпа Кюнле - своих тибетцев:

- Что мне теперь делать с этим шнурком? - спрашивал он себя. - Носить вокруг шеи - неудобно, сумки или кармана, куда бы я мог его положить, у меня нет, а в руках я его тоже не хочу таскать. Наверное, лучше всего обвязать его вокруг члена - он чист и ему нечего нести.
И так он намотал его вокруг члена и пошёл на базар.

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Pema Sonam (13.07.2015), Иилья (14.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015), Нико (13.07.2015), Паня (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

А вот тут не хуже сказано:

"Не взваливайте на  плечи смиренного
Бремя присущих другим пороков, таких как нарушение
Покоя друзей, ведущих жизнь праведников,
Вторжение в невозмутимый мир самодовольных,
И прочего.

Пусть все, кто смиренно трудится на этой просторной земле,
Будут навеки свободны от западни безжалостного закона
И все как один независимы, вкусят тихих радостей,
Необходимых и приносящих им пользу".

ОАС (один амдосец сказал)

----------


## Ондрий

Вот уважаемый @Legba интересовался - что работает лучше? Катарсис от "шокотерапии" и какой именно или чистое созерцание? Я не знаю что ответить на это.

Но если брать за образец истинных махасиддхов, и портировать их жития на наше время, то _как минимум_ современный тантрик должен выглядеть *аллегорически* вот так:

(собирательный утрированный образ трудящихся)


потому, что никто не должен знать что вы ниндзя тантрик!

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот уважаемый @Legba интересовался - что работает лучше? Катарсис от "шокотерапии" и какой именно или чистое созерцание? Я не знаю что ответить на это.
> 
> Но если брать за образец истинных махасиддхов, и портировать их жития на наше время, то _как минимум_ современный тантрик должен выглядеть *аллегорически* вот так:
> 
> (собирательный утрированный образ трудящихся)
> 
> 
> потому, что никто не должен знать что вы ниндзя тантрик!


Вы просто себя сфоткайте селфи, и будет нам пример современного тантрика. Дубинина уже видели)

----------


## Ондрий

я не тантрик, да и не знаю я таких ктоб был тантриком. Ролевиков - знаю, а этих нет.

----------


## Нико

> я не тантрик, да и не знаю я таких ктоб был тантриком. Ролевиков - знаю, а этих нет.


А ведь никого и нету, кроме тут флудящих.... Истина во всей красе)

----------


## Дубинин

> А ведь никого и нету, кроме тут флудящих.... Истина во всей красе)


Воистину- нету тантриков, тема с этого и началась- сиддхи иде?- как критерий тантризма а не роле-игризма.
А той- идеальной тантры с сиддхами и достижениями- похоже вообще никогда не было))

----------


## Нико

> Воистину- нету тантриков, тема с этого и началась- сиддхи иде?- как критерий тантризма а не роле-игризма.
> А той- идеальной тантры с сиддхами и достижениями- похоже вообще никогда не было))


Были Сараха и Цонкапа, как сегодня поведали нам тут... скептики. Я продолжаю переться от этого факта)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Воистину- нету тантриков, тема с этого и началась- сиддхи иде?- как критерий тантризма а не роле-игризма.
> А той- идеальной тантры с сиддхами и достижениями- похоже вообще никогда не было))

----------

Pema Sonam (14.07.2015), Дубинин (14.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015), Нико (14.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Относительная Бодхичитта спасет! *В ком ее нет, в том ее нет!*

----------

Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Относительная бодхичитта это - 

 А слова... это только слова

----------


## Shus

> Нормальная ваджраяна тибетского формата есть система именно йогического толка, т.е. все достижения и продвижения на пути обретаются использованием в качестве основы именно _собственного сознания и ничего более_, как завещал нам Лама Цонкапа....


Не все так просто, вернее: все очень не просто.
Вот ув. Сурадж провел исследование на тему сиддхи с привлечением авторитетных источников: Методология обретения сиддх. Джамгон Конгтрул и др.

----------

Дубинин (14.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не все так просто, вернее: все очень не просто.
> Вот ув. Сурадж провел исследование на тему сиддхи с привлечением авторитетных источников: Методология обретения сиддх. Джамгон Конгтрул и др.


Так это вполне согласуется с любой тибетской авторской комментаторской работой по тантре - агрегация сведений их разных текстов. Собственно, практически вся тибетская текстовая деятельность сводилась именно к этому - систематизации и комментариям. В оригинальных текстах про расаяну и прочее все имеется, чего ж не откомментировать? 

Ламы не занимались компартивистикой и сравнительной антропологией, а работали с тем что есть. Мы же тут тщимся псевдо-объективным самопальным и дилетантским "анализом" ваджраяны как таковой. В любом случае, как и в индийских вихарах любые изменяющие сознания опыты с вещ-вами были недопустимы. Допускаю в виде личных домыслов с потолка, что кто-то баловался и даже может быть и сейчас балуется чем-то среди не-монашествующих групп, но разумеется это могут быть только маргинальные единицы. Так или иначе, официально существующей традиции в тибетской ваджраяне "полноценной" практики с чорной магией и всеми прочими не-символическими аттрибутами и деяниями - нет. А писать тексты, это не равно практиковать эти тексты.

P.S. из остатков "белой волшбы" с вещ-вами можно выделить медицинский вопрос с пилюльками и всякими чуленами. Но это мелкота все.

----------

Shus (14.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

@*Нико*, я разделяю твой восторг от того факта, что @*Ондрий* похвалил Ламу Цонкапу.
Но давай может без вот этой джойсовщины - для этого разговорный раздел есть.

----------

Дубинин (14.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Флуд почищен, Нико -- держите себя в руках всё-таки пожалуйста.

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Pema Sonam (14.07.2015), Vladiimir (14.07.2015), Дубинин (14.07.2015), Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Их намтары служат, как я писал не раз, _символом принципа_ *тайной* практики махаанутарайогитрантры каковой и д*о*лжно ей быть. В большинстве случаев они оставались в том же социуме что и до встречи с Гуру и никто не знал об их тайных занятиях. Включая даже в вихарах, в которых тантра так же изучалась. Разумеется она там изучалась и практиковалась не "капалическим" способом. Известна история того же Наропы, который точно был осведомлен о Чакрасамваре до встречи с Тилопой и ухода из Наландны. Так что тибетцы (Сарма) все получили по полной программе так как практиковали сахаджики в Индии. В нингма я просто не компетентен, не знаю как там, хотя намтары тоже читал. Все истории из агиографии сахаджиков показывают ценность именно таких вот индивидуальных наставлений, которые полезны только тому, кому их излагали помимо "рамочных" садхан. А кушание какашек и обдалбывание веществами на конвейре еще никого не приводило к пробуждению. Об этом и писал Сараха, жестко стебая таких иогинофф.


Я вот подумал... 
А в чем, на данный момент, смысл "тайности" тантрической практики?
Ну то есть классические ответы на вопрос я знаю - и они не очень убедительны, по совести-то.))
Во первых, давно все выложили в интернет, и делать вид, что это по-прежнему страшная тайна - очень уж странно.
Во вторых - ну вот добудут некие "злодеи" скажем текст садханы... или, о ужас, запись наставлений по Дзогриму.
И что случится? Они станут практиковать? Вряд ли, но если станут - так это же хорошо.
Не станут? Ну так они всяко не практикуют.
Неверно поймут? Так они всяко либо считают это хренью (агностики и атеисты) либо сатанизмом (представители других религий).


Конечно, если понимать "тайный" как "сущностный и индивидуальный" - все становится ОК.
Действительно, зарится на чужие лекарства не гоже, и "чужой" метод, даже при вполне искреннем использовании, может навредить.
Но к "рамочным садханам" (с) - какое может быть требование тайности, если их всяко выдают всем желающим, без индивидуального разбора?

Или я что-то упустил?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я вот подумал... 
> А в чем, на данный момент, смысл "тайности" тантрической практики?
> Ну то есть классические ответы на вопрос я знаю - и они не очень убедительны, по совести-то.))
> Во первых, давно все выложили в интернет, и делать вид, что это по-прежнему страшная тайна - очень уж странно.
> Во вторых - ну вот добудут некие "злодеи" скажем текст садханы... или, о ужас, запись наставлений по Дзогриму.
> И что случится? Они станут практиковать? Вряд ли, но если станут - так это же хорошо.
> Не станут? Ну так они всяко не практикуют.
> Неверно поймут? Так они всяко либо считают это хренью (агностики и атеисты) либо сатанизмом (представители других религий).
> 
> ...


"Всё тайное известно" только тем, кто книжки читает или с учителями непосредственно общается -- ну или хотя бы "в тусовке" с шутками-прибаутками)

А так-то если по минимуму представить, что "всё тайное - на виду лежит" -- то от сотонизма сильный репутационный ущерб и меньше конверсия.
Да и по-чесноку -- за прямо прочитанные садханы ваджраянские могут прицепиться государственные органы запросто или какие пуристы-общественники  :Wink:  Сотонизм же. Это вам не единичное "разбиение голов младенцев Вавилонских". Так что опасность не в "злодеях практикующих", а в "злодеях обличающих".

Ну и падение качества среднестатистического практикующего, наверное. Сколько уже добра Ваджраяне "тантрический секс" сделал -- не надо напоминать, думаю.

Мне вот интересно -- насколько бы повысилось качество и осмысленность практики в случае, если бы ваджраяна была действительно запрещена как сотонизм?

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вот подумал... 
> А в чем, на данный момент, смысл "тайности" тантрической практики?
> Ну то есть классические ответы на вопрос я знаю - и они не очень убедительны, по совести-то.))
> Во первых, давно все выложили в интернет, и делать вид, что это по-прежнему страшная тайна - очень уж странно..


скорее всего "тайность" - артефакт хтоничности т.к. там своеобразные изображения, наставления и т.д., а прямое (и неверное) прочтение мулатантр и т.д. и тем более практика без Гуру - просто опасны для физического и психического здоровья. 



> Конечно, если понимать "тайный" как "сущностный и индивидуальный" - все становится ОК.
> Действительно, зарится на чужие лекарства не гоже, и "чужой" метод, даже при вполне искреннем использовании, может навредить.
> Но к "рамочным садханам" (с) - какое может быть требование тайности, если их всяко выдают всем желающим, без индивидуального разбора?
> Или я что-то упустил?


Так по-факту "рамочные садханы" уже и не тайные ни разу. Танки, рынды)), ваджры и проч - лежат открыто, заходи в гомпу, смотри кто хочешь. А индивидуальных особых наставлений *массам* не дают. Так что "тайность" рамочных - очередной привязанный кот. А вот если кто расчитывает на *реально короткий путь* без всякого голимого многолетнего впадения в прелесть и экзальтацию от холостого потрясания рындой и ваджрой всю оставшуюся жизнь... тут уже *другие* жизненные обстоятельства должны быть. 84 истории - это просто абстрактные примеры, а не руководство к действиям, тем более самодеятельным.

В общем и целом, все это в прокрустово ложе амбарной книги классификаций "как и что делать" не уложить. Совесть пассажира - лучший контроллер! (С). Есть сиддхи - ты правильно все делаешь, нет сиддх, чеши репу что не так. Других критериев нет в тантре. Доброе сердце и открытый ум, это разговоры в пользу бедных (умом).

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я вот подумал... 
> А в чем, на данный момент, смысл "тайности" тантрической практики?


Если тут уместны ответы от (колдуй- молдуй), то скажу что сила теряется. Если что-то получается, но потом кому-то расскажешь, то невольно начинаешь не "по правде" делать а по рассказанному)))

----------

Olle (14.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Подытожу свои личные мысли по данному поводу т.к. кажется я уже начал повторяться, а шарики уже не радуют как прежде)

- Мы не знаем есть ли у кого сиддхи или нет. Я их за почти 20 лет в буддизме - не видел ни у кого. Да, возможно у меня плохая карма, но другой нет. У кого есть лучше - я рад за них. Мнения же экзальтированных тетушек и дядечек о неких "сиддхах" кои таковыми не являются, т.к. не входят хотя бы в каноничный список 8ми - можно смело отметать, как и любое другое их мнение по любому иному поводу. 

- Должен ли лама демонстрировать их на ванге? Непонятно. Истории 84 сиддхов тоже не всегда содержат подобное. Иной раз йогин просто мимо прошел, дал наставления и ушел. Но есть и обратные примеры. А в современном мире это все же хотелось бы видеть, т.к. все уже давно обожглись на шарлатанах, а убивать и дальше собственную жизнь в бесплодных занятиях косплеем _лично мне_ больше не хочется.

- Выполняется ли специальное индивидуальное тайное обучение? Наверное да. Привязывают ли там кота по калькированным наставлениям или учат чему-то реальному - неизвестно, т.к. на то оно и тайное, чтоб никто не знал.

- Меняется ли что-то в благую сторону на самом деле у "учеников"-буддистов в головах? Кроме увеличения неких общих знаний о буддизме (которые зачастую совершенно чудовищны), мое мнение - массово ничего. Ни лоджонг, ни ламримы не работают, даже если кому-то кажется что это не так. Увы. Лично я же чаще всего встречал просто сумасшедших в банальном медицинском смысле. Тоже - увы.

- Достигают ли сиддхи соседи-сидельцы по гомпе? Неизвестно. Если да - они должны соблюдать тайну. Если нет - сидение годами там бессмысленно, только канат благословенных шнурочков все толще и толще.

- Для чего делают массовые ванги? Непонятно. На лицо если не дхарма-бизнесс и шарлатанство, что тоже не редкость, то уж точно это костюмированное шоу и косплей тантриков. 

- Бывают ли ванги не косплейные? Я таких не видел и не слышал о таких, хотя посещал их много и людей видел еще больше. Ремарка - я не имею ввиду тут пляски у костра и прочие псевдо-капалические экзерсисы.

- Играют ли в тибетцев и тантру прихожане? Скорее всего да, т.к. это очевидно вытекает из общения с ними.

- Есть ли хоть какая-то реальная польза от массовых вангов? Скорее всего нет.

- Что делать? Не знаю.

- Кто виноват? Не знаю.

Засим эту тему лично я для себя исчерпал окончательно до особых обстоятельств кои неизвестно когда воспоследуют. 
Всем тантрикам и им сочувствующим искренне желаю удачи в практиках и быстрых обретений всего что там написано.

P.S. Так же еще более горячо желаю хороших навыков удерживания собственной крыши под контролем, судя по всему это массовая проблема, граничащая с эпидемией.

----------

Legba (14.07.2015), Lion Miller (14.07.2015), Pema Sonam (14.07.2015), Аше (16.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2015), Дубинин (14.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (14.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Не знаю чего так нервничать, как до буддизма было, так и после стало)) А мне любые сиддхи интересны кроме классики. Скажем сосед не знает когда Нюра с бюстом и вырезом- из подъезда выходит, но никогда не прослабит- всегда на балкон- сверху.. покурить выходит-во время выхода.. Жизнь тайн и интересов полна..)))

----------

Кузьмич (15.07.2015), Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю чего так нервничать, как до буддизма было, так и после стало)) А мне любые сиддхи интересны кроме классики. Скажем сосед не знает когда Нюра с бюстом и вырезом- из подъезда выходит, но никогда не прослабит- всегда на балкон- сверху.. покурить выходит-во время выхода.. Жизнь тайн и интересов полна..)))


Тока ты один как был Спасителем, так и остаёшься.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тока ты один как был Спасителем, так и остаёшься.



Буддизмы, ламы, фигамы, чего так переживать из за собственных игрушек, да-же если раньше слегка заигрался, лет на ..дцать...)))
Жил я например и с буддизмом не скучно, и без него всё ок..

----------

Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> - Для чего делают массовые ванги? Непонятно. На лицо если не дхарма-бизнесс и шарлатанство, что тоже не редкость, то уж точно это костюмированное шоу и косплей тантриков.


Ищут того единственного из толпы, кого пробьет единственное слово.
...И не могут найти...

----------


## Нико

> Ищут того единственного из толпы, кого пробьет единственное слово.
> ...И не могут найти...


В толпе той полно тех, кого пробивают.  Не только дарители вангов, а даже их переводчики.


https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto...ca&oe=561E8F32

----------


## Olle

> В толпе той полно тех, кого пробивают.  Не только дарители вангов, а даже их переводчики.


Это не тот пробой, которого ждут от страждущих.

----------


## Нико

> Это не тот пробой, которого ждут от страждущих.


А пробой "тот" был же.... Я не перестану об этом говорить. Всё было же в ануттарах у нас, хотя бы уровня крии. Не всё потеряно, короче.

----------


## Olle

> А пробой "тот" был же.... Я не перестану об этом говорить. Всё было же в ануттарах у нас, хотя бы уровня крии. Не всё потеряно, короче.


Наропу пробили только башмаком. Говорят, некоторым достаточно слова, но они попадаются крайне редко, как драгоценный камень.
Можно тешить свое самолюбие сколь угодно долго или много.

----------


## Нико

> Наропу пробили только башмаком. Говорят, некоторым достаточно слова, но они попадаются крайне редко, как драгоценный камень.
> Можно тешить свое самолюбие сколь угодно долго или много.


Некоторым достаточно ВЗГЛЯДА на вангах. Одного правильного взгляда. Так что все предыдущие тирады про неопределённость сиддхи отменяются. )

Башмак -- это завлекательно, но не надо столько раз бить по голове.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Некоторым достаточно ВЗГЛЯДА на вангах. Одного правильного взгляда. Так что все предыдущие тирады про неопределённость сиддхи отменяются. )


Опять мочало. Достаточно ВЗГЛЯДА для чего? Для появления сиддх, полного изменения человека к лучшему (бросил пить-курить-блудить и через 20 лет не разочаровался) или для девочковой восторженности, как у группиз на рок-концерте?

----------

Pema Sonam (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

В своей писанине про единственное слово, пусть даже Ваш ВЗГЛЯД будет, я имел ввиду - полную реализацию, но не чувственные человеческие проявления типа: жара, пота, мурашек и т.п.

----------


## Нико

> Опять мочало. Достаточно ВЗГЛЯДА для чего? Для появления сиддх, полного изменения человека к лучшему (бросил пить-курить-блудить и через 20 лет не разочаровался) или для девочковой восторженности, как у группиз на рок-концерте?


Нет же. Я постоянно намекаю на то, что ванг не может быть одной формальностью. Там писать кипятком от обаяния лам не обязательно. Там нужны соответствующие силы, самадхи, мантры, мудры.... Они не всегда зависят от гуру-ёгства в отношении Мастера, который обычно слишком напряжён в медитации. Кармаваджр тоже имеет значение. )

----------


## Нико

> В своей писанине про единственное слово, пусть даже Ваш ВЗГЛЯД будет, я имел ввиду - полную реализацию, но не чувственные человеческие проявления типа: жара, пота, мурашек и т.п.


Так и я не имею в виду чувственные человеческие проявления. Такое может срастись, хотя ведь... с чувственных все и начинается, но необходимо сделать потом их нечувственными. Правильный мастер это умеет, и есть даже "подходящие сосуды", хотя их сильно мало тут осталось. Жаль. (

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так и я не имею в виду чувственные человеческие проявления.


А что вы имеете в виду и как вы отличаете от чувственных проявлений?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А что вы имеете в виду и как вы отличаете от чувственных проявлений?


С чувственных всё и начинается обычно. А кончаться это должно собиранием всех пран в ЦК, желательно, чтобы и всепроникающая там же собралась.) А не банальным оргазмом. Это голая механика, но вначале нужен червяк).

----------


## Нико

И почему Дже Цонкапа, на котором слились некоторые участники, не достиг введения всепроникающей в ЦК? Он хотел быть монахом, примером для гелугпинцев, и потому достиг он желанного состояния лишь в бардо. Джнянамудр недостаточно.

----------


## Olle

> И почему Дже Цонкапа, на котором слились некоторые участники, не достиг введения всепроникающей в ЦК? Он хотел быть монахом, примером для гелугпинцев, и потому достиг он желанного состояния лишь в бардо. Джнянамудр недостаточно.


Тогда уж встречный вопрос, а кто рассказал про его бардо?

----------


## Нико

> Тогда уж встречный вопрос, а кто рассказал про его бардо?


Кто, кто?) У него было много учеников, Гьялцабдже и Кхедрубдже. Они и поведали человечеству об этом, ведь сами были теми ещё махасиддхами.

----------


## Дубинин

От там после смерти являлся вроде тому кто справа от него на танках (если не ошибаюсь..)

----------

Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот у меня вопрос, нельзя-ли методами криминалистики, или ещё как, всякие отпечатки волшебные на камнях проверить- на предмет- обкакать или наоборот. Ну фото есть типа макросъёмку какую хотя-бы (в идеале пробы скребануть и спектральный анализ какой замутить на предмет следов инструментов..

----------

Pema Sonam (14.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> От там после смерти являлся вроде тому кто справа от него на танках (если не ошибаюсь..)


Кхедрубже являлся он в нескольких _аспектах_. Справа на танках.

----------

Дубинин (14.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот у меня вопрос, нельзя-ли методами криминалистики, или ещё как, всякие отпечатки волшебные на камнях проверить- на предмет- обкакать или наоборот. Ну фото есть типа макросъёмку какую хотя-бы (в идеале пробы скребануть и спектральный анализ какой замутить на предмет следов инструментов..


Пока наука про это не совсем заинтересовалась-впечатлилась. Хотя.. Грят, что ламу Цонкапу не кремировали, а зарыли куда-то в своё время (15-й век), и когда бесстыдные китаёсы это отрыли во времена культурной революции (20-й век), у него продолжали расти волосы и ногти. Итэгелов по сравнению с этим ничто.

----------

Дубинин (14.07.2015)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вот у меня вопрос, нельзя-ли методами криминалистики, или ещё как, всякие отпечатки волшебные на камнях проверить- на предмет- обкакать или наоборот. Ну фото есть типа макросъёмку какую хотя-бы (в идеале пробы скребануть и спектральный анализ какой замутить на предмет следов инструментов..


Ой, жестоко как. :Wink:  Многих бы постигло страшное разочарование. :Cry: 
Хотя,  и без спектрального анализа многое понятно. :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (14.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Пока наука про это не совсем заинтересовалась-впечатлилась. Хотя.. Грят, что ламу Цонкапу не кремировали, а зарыли куда-то в своё время (15-й век), и когда бесстыдные китаёсы это отрыли во времена культурной революции (20-й век), у него продолжали расти волосы и ногти. Итэгелов по сравнению с этим ничто.


Уже спрашивал, но поскольку никто не отвечает, спрошу еще раз и конкретно у Вас (поскольку приближены).
А почему прах Атиши вывезли в Бангладеш и захоронили там в тхеравадинской вихаре.
Что с ним не так? Вроде основатель и все такое?

----------


## Нико

> Ой, жестоко как. Многих бы постигло страшное разочарование.
> Хотя,  и без спектрального анализа многое понятно.


Вот Вы.... Были сторонником бана моего.... Я злопамятная, кстати. А Вы хоть раз были в Индии, например, на Цо Пеме (Ривалсар)? Вы хоть видели эти отпечатки? Я вот видела, никто не смог бы это скребануть. Это нереально.

----------


## Нико

> Уже спрашивал, но поскольку никто не отвечает, спрошу еще раз и конкретно у Вас (поскольку приближены).
> А почему прах Атиши вывезли в Бангладеш и захоронили там в тхеравадинской вихаре.
> Что с ним не так? Вроде основатель и все такое?


%-

Я не в курсе, почему. Это прикольно, очень прикольно). Местоположением праха Атиши не интересовалась. А у Вас откуда такие сведения? Он же скончался в Тибете).

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вот Вы.... Были сторонником бана моего.... Я злопамятная, кстати. А Вы хоть раз были в Индии, например, на Цо Пеме (Ривалсар)? Вы хоть видели эти отпечатки? Я вот видела, никто не смог бы это скребануть. Это нереально.


Видела в Непале и в Бутане. В Бутане особенно много, так много, что даже уже смотреть невозможно было. В одном ущелье каждые 100 метров были отпечатки разных частей тела Гуру Ринпоче и Еше Цогьял.

----------

Vladiimir (15.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2015), Дубинин (14.07.2015), Паня (15.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот Вы.... Были сторонником бана моего.... Я злопамятная, кстати. А Вы хоть раз были в Индии, например, на Цо Пеме (Ривалсар)? Вы хоть видели эти отпечатки? Я вот видела, никто не смог бы это скребануть. Это нереально.


Есть более современные отпечатки, приписываемые недавно жившим, можно- возможно с ЕСДЛ через больших людей- его знакомцев замутить чего..Только выбрать явную ладонь (ибо всякие отпечатки локтя-головы.. -весьма сомнительны для проверки)).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А почему прах Атиши вывезли в Бангладеш и захоронили там в тхеравадинской вихаре.


Политика КНР, их спрашивать надо.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Уже спрашивал, но поскольку никто не отвечает, спрошу еще раз и конкретно у Вас (поскольку приближены).
> А почему прах Атиши вывезли в Бангладеш и захоронили там в тхеравадинской вихаре.
> Что с ним не так? Вроде основатель и все такое?


Вероятно потому, что он оставил такое духовное завещение, так как был скрытый тхеравадин?  :Wink:  (предположение)

Оффтопом: Shus, а у вас информация по вейкза -- только та, что у вас на сайте выложена, или ещё что-то есть в виде неопубликованных исследований? На БФ темы поискал, мало нашел упоминаний -- а ведь полезно было бы для компаративистики и пользы для всех криптоатманистов живых существ  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Вероятно потому, что он оставил такое духовное завещение, так как был скрытый тхеравадин?  (предположение)
> 
> Оффтопом: Shus, а у вас информация по вейкза -- только та, что у вас на сайте выложена, или ещё что-то есть в виде неопубликованных исследований? На БФ темы поискал, мало нашел упоминаний -- а ведь полезно было бы для компаративистики и пользы для всех криптоатманистов живых существ


Он был махаяна! Хотя из его 152 гуру один проживал.... в довольно тхерских территориях.... Что не помешало Атише несравненному 12 лет там жить и порождать бодхичитту.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я вот видела, никто не смог бы это скребануть.


Никто, кроме Матери-природы  :Wink:  Впрочем, можете видеть в ней Самантабхадри  :Kiss:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> %-
> 
> Я не в курсе, почему. Это прикольно, очень прикольно). Местоположением праха Атиши не интересовалась. А у Вас откуда такие сведения? Он же скончался в Тибете).


Из Банглапедии, вестимо: http://en.banglapedia.org/index.php?...Srijnan,_Atish. Он там великий сын бангладешского народа Dipankar Srijnan, Atish.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2015), Нико (14.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Он был махаяна! Хотя из его 152 гуру один проживал.... в довольно тхерских территориях.... Что не помешало Атише несравненному 12 лет там жить и порождать бодхичитту.


Тхеравадинские ультраортодоксы намекают, что Атиша находился в духовных метаниях и склонялся к мысли, что ВАДЖРАЯНА КАКАЯ-ТО НЕ ОЧЕНЬ БЛИЗКАЯ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОМУ БУДДИЗМУ (и Махаяна - тоже, но в меньшей степени)  :Wink: 
Ну и вся его сутризирующая деятельность этим,мол, и объясняется.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Прах Джово Атиши в 1978 году передали Бангладешу.

До этого он в ступе под Лхасой был.

----------


## Нико

> Из Банглапедии, вестимо: http://en.banglapedia.org/index.php?...Srijnan,_Atish. Он там великий сын бангладешского народа Dipankar Srijnan, Atish.


Хотя он родом был из Викрамашилы монастыря, соперничающего с Наландой. Штат Бихар. Похитили прах завистники. И никакой Тхеравады.

----------


## Нико

> Прах Джово Атиши в 1978 году передали Бангладешу.
> 
> До этого он в ступе под Лхасой был.


Китаёсы предали!!!!(((((

----------


## Нико

> Тхеравадинские ультраортодоксы намекают, что Атиша находился в духовных метаниях и склонялся к мысли, что ВАДЖРАЯНА КАКАЯ-ТО НЕ ОЧЕНЬ БЛИЗКАЯ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОМУ БУДДИЗМУ (и Махаяна - тоже, но в меньшей степени) 
> Ну и вся его сутризирующая деятельность этим,мол, и объясняется.


Да Вы хоть читали "Светоч"? Там даже про тантру же сказано довольно прозрачно. И про тантру для монахов даже сказано).

----------


## Shus

> Вероятно потому, что он оставил такое духовное завещение, так как был скрытый тхеравадин?  (предположение)
> Оффтопом: Shus, а у вас информация по вейкза -- только та, что у вас на сайте выложена, или ещё что-то есть в виде неопубликованных исследований? На БФ темы поискал, мало нашел упоминаний -- а ведь полезно было бы для компаративистики и пользы для всех криптоатманистов живых существ


Вот из последних (там и про историю випассаны интересно): https://journals.ub.uni-heidelberg.d...File/9290/3151
Есть вот эта (часто в библиографиях ссылаются): JOHN P. FERGUSON, E. MICHAEL MENDELSON "Masters of the Buddhist Occult: The Burmese Weikzas" (не найдете, напишите е-мейл - скину).
Есть еще немного, но тема вообще-то не очень разработанная, хотя их образы (особенно двух, в статье прочитаете) очень часто в буддистских комплексах попадаются.

----------

Аше (16.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да Вы хоть читали "Светоч"? Там даже про тантру же сказано довольно прозрачно. И про тантру для монахов даже сказано).


Светоч в оригинале или в изложении Цонкапы?   :Wink:  

А может он был как Ондрий с Дубининым?  :Wink:  
Типа -- свести все противоречия к минимуму, ради будущих поколений, без особой надежды разобраться окончательно и побороть сомнения?)

----------


## Нико

> Видела в Непале и в Бутане. В Бутане особенно много, так много, что даже уже смотреть невозможно было. В одном ущелье каждые 100 метров были отпечатки разных частей тела Гуру Ринпоче и Еше Цогьял.


Так Бутан важное место для практиков! Это практически чистая земля)

----------

Pema Sonam (14.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Хотя он родом был из Викрамашилы монастыря, соперничающего с Наландой. Штат Бихар. Похитили прах завистники. И никакой Тхеравады.


Вот сколько раз замечал, что Вам ссылки и тексты не впрок. Просто не читаете и все.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2015), Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Светоч в оригинале или в изложении Цонкапы?   
> 
> А может он был как Ондрий с Дубининым?  
> Типа -- свести все противоречия к минимуму, ради будущих поколений, без особой надежды разобраться окончательно и побороть сомнения?)


Мгм.... Вы читали этот текст-то?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Светоч в оригинале или в изложении Цонкапы?


Светоч и на санскрите есть
http://www.dsbcproject.org/%E0%A4%AC...A4%AA%E0%A4%83

----------


## Нико

> Вот сколько раз замечал, что Вам ссылки и тексты не впрок. Просто не читаете и все.


Я читаю Вас же, как можно не читать). Но Вы не приводите доказательств, одни теории, пришлось за Вас сделать логичный вывод).

----------


## Нико

> Светоч и на санскрите есть
> http://www.dsbcproject.org/%E0%A4%AC...A4%AA%E0%A4%83


Перевели, имхо, "обратно". Он был написан для тибетцев на тибетском.

----------


## Shus

> Я читаю Вас же, как можно не читать). Но Вы не приводите доказательств, одни теории, пришлось за Вас сделать логичный вывод).


Логичный не получился... Вы или не спрашивайте, или читайте, что Вам отвечают.
Вот по ссылке (наверное бестолку, потом что с географией все равно разбираться не будете):
"Dipankar Srijnan, Atish (980?-1053) Buddhist scholar, religious preceptor and philosopher, son of Kalyanasree and Prabhavati Devi, was born in Vajrayogini village, vikramapura."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Перевели, имхо, "обратно". Он был написан для тибетцев на тибетском.


имхо: Атиша через переводчика учил, вряд ли на тибетском писал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Так Бутан важное место для практиков! Это практически чистая земля)


Ну, да, чистая земля. Но мне не хватило чистого видения поверить в истинность всех отпечатков на скалах, а также отпечатка спины Гуру Ринпоче, оставленного им на дереве в 8 веке.

----------

Нико (14.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> имхо: Атиша через переводчика учил, вряд ли на тибетском писал.


А кто был переводчиком Атиши Шри Джняна Дипанкары, не подскажете???

----------


## Нико

> Логичный не получился... Вы или не спрашивайте, или читайте, что Вам отвечают.
> Вот по ссылке (наверное бестолку, потом что с географией все равно разбираться не будете):
> "Dipankar Srijnan, Atish (980?-1053) Buddhist scholar, religious preceptor and philosopher, son of Kalyanasree and Prabhavati Devi, was born in Vajrayogini village, vikramapura."


Ааа. Сразу всё ясно стало..... с географией). Спасибо).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А кто был переводчиком Атиши Шри Джняна Дипанкары, не подскажете???


Этого не знаю. 
Но есть история о том, что Атиша предлагал Марпе быть его переводчиком, но Марпа спешил к своему Гуру Наропе. 


П.С. Что касается Светоча, то он и в Кагью передаётся, через Гампопу, так что есть не только в изложении Дже Цонкапы.

----------


## Нико

> Этого не знаю. 
> Но есть история о том, что Атиша предлагал Марпе быть его переводчиком, но Марпа спешил к своему Гуру Наропе. 
> 
> 
> П.С. Что касается Светоча, то он и в Кагью передаётся, через Гампопу, так что есть не только в изложении Дже Цонкапы.


Так Цонкапа ничего не излагал же. Вполне себе первоисточник.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Есть более современные отпечатки, приписываемые недавно жившим, можно- возможно с ЕСДЛ через больших людей- его знакомцев замутить чего..Только выбрать явную ладонь (ибо всякие отпечатки локтя-головы.. -весьма сомнительны для проверки)).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h_0EsUwEFM

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Перевели, имхо, "обратно". Он был написан для тибетцев на тибетском.


Нашёл подтверждение, что Светоч был изначально на санскрите составлен
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...atisha-reason/
"Атиша распространял главным образом наиболее важные сутрические учения, суммировав, кратко и ясно изложив их на санскрите в сочинении под названием Чангчуп Ламдрсн (по буквенно byang-chub lam-sgron; санск. Бодхипатхапрадипа), которое было переведено на тибетский язык Гевай Лодрс"


Там и про других переводчиков которые с Атишей работали: Ринчен Зангпо, Нгока Лекпэй Шераб.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2015), Дубинин (15.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

Сделаем цог в честь Ондрия.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuAWp2ccmU0

----------

Кузьмич (15.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сделаем цог в честь Ондрия.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuAWp2ccmU0


Ок

----------

Кузьмич (15.07.2015), Нико (15.07.2015), Паня (15.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сделаем цог в честь Ондрия.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuAWp2ccmU0


А что случилось?  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> А что случилось?


Ондрий нас опять покинул. Это был отличный оппонент :Cry:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ондрий нас опять покинул. Это был отличный оппонент


Вы так сразу не пугайте, ладно?

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Ондрий нас опять покинул. Это был отличный оппонент


Честно говоря, большое количество срывателей покровов форум не выдержит, поломается баланс. А как оппонент, имело место хамство с его стороны, какого я тут больше никогда и не видел.
Нико, хотите, чтобы он снова взялся за клавиатуру, есть волшебная тема - за Вантуса, еще одного срывателя покровов, Ондрий сразу впряжется. )

----------


## Нико

> Честно говоря, большое количество срывателей покровов форум не выдержит, поломается баланс. А как оппонент, имело место хамство с его стороны, какого я тут больше никогда и не видел.
> Нико, хотите, чтобы он снова взялся за клавиатуру, есть волшебная тема - за Вантуса, еще одного срывателя покровов, Ондрий сразу впряжется. )


Это мы посмотрим. На срывателей.

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yf8ZHsdIDo

Это не про Ондрия. Он слишком крут для таких людей, как я.

----------

Кузьмич (15.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Почему только Лам? Всех практикующих, почему нет.
> Мы разве исключаем ситуацию, когда практик достиг реализации, но других не учит?


Для того, чтобы демонстрировать типа сиддхи, можно и понятия не иметь о практиках.



> Замечательно, так я и предлагаю продемонстрировать))
> Всяко польза будет - и если сработает, и если не сработает.


Один фиг, никто не поверит. Геллер ложки гнет, Кашпировский "по телевизеру" сделал возможным операцию без наркоза, а кого они в чем убедили?



> Сложно сказать. Вы лично утверждаете, что у Вас "100% результат". Значит, Вы можете "подобное делать".
> Так что, скорее, это Вы можете рассказать о своей мотивации.


Так мотивация была детская. Хочу выиграть и любой ценой. 
А сейчас - не этот контрагент, так другой. Не эта работа, так другая. Не эта женщина, так другая... То, что сейчас, мне нравится куда больше.



> Да, именно это я предложил. Единственный момент - обозначьте, плиз, какую-то конкретику.
> Когда я получу заказ, на какую сумму - что-то в этом роде.
> Заказы то и так случаются, как мне узнать, с какого конкретно Вам откатывать.


Legba, постановка задачи на $2 000 000, от фонда Рэнди. Кому интересно ждать каких-то мифических откатов, если он может так влиять на реальность, с точной суммой и временем? ) Думаю, такие люди ни в чем не нуждаются. )



> Если ничего не выйдет - значит, у вас кармы не хватило для чуда, вы же понимаете.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не, не понимаю) То, для чего есть кармические причины, и так будет - для чего тут колдунство?


Если бы можно было что-либо делать для того, у кого нет соответствующей кармы, мы бы давно уже Буддами стали, за нас Просветленные давно бы все сделали из сочувствия,  вы привели аргумент такого же типа.
Мне представляется логичным, что всяческое воздействие влияет лишь на время появления всяческих ништяков. А если "кармы нет", то фиг чего получится. Наверное, не получится даже встретить подходящего черномага.) Я, например, не знаю совсем, что делать в неблагоприятный астрологичесикй период. Знаю, что есть какие-то методы преодолеть влияние планет, но у меня нет передач на них и я не проверял. Иметь точный гороскоп - это ужасает, потому что он пуленепробиваемый, фиг изменишь. Я вот людям не особо рекомендую астрологию использовать, без крайней нужды.



> Если всерьез, то как установить причинно-следственную связь между действием некоего мага и получением желаемого?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ИМХО - никак, ее просто нет.


Тогда нельзя составить договор - если связи для вас нет и не может быть. ) 



> Вот видите! А я Вам предлагаю спор, в котором выигрывают все стороны. Кстати, если это будет заказ, как я предлагал, именно на *сеть* ресторанов - откат будет большим.
> Можете и астролога в долю взять, чтобы уж наверняка.


Астролог вам скажет, что у вас неблагоприятный период и денег не видать пару лет, как вам такой итог подключения астролога? ) Мне астролог во время спора, в ретроспективе называла начало таких периодов с точностью до дня. Они на самом деле так и начинались в те дни.



> Legba, у вас бывали случаи, которые никак нельзя объяснить с помощью науки в рамках существующей научной парадигмы или это можно сделать с огромной натяжкой?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я не шибко уж и в курсе существующей научной парадигмы)) Но, полагаю, нет.


Какие тут споры на тему "магии"? Принятие возможности влияния на реальность потребует перестройки какртины мира. От такого люди защищатся как только могут. Я вот по-честному, после доказательства от астролога не стал от этого отмахиваться. Если голова соображала по лучше, то, как положено, пошел бы в ученики. Но "в голове моей опилки"... Кстати, гороскоп у меня на занятия астрологией такой и есть - никакой из меня астролог. )



> О как. А Благословенный наивно считал, "что так или иначе должно происходить" развитие нравственности, созерцания и мудрости))


Благословенный, в качестве, буквально "волшебного пенделя" не стеснялся демонстрировать сверхспособности для своих учеников.

А тема как-то вывернула к своему логическому завершению, в духе эпической "Запад и Ваджраяна".
Начали про поиск сиддхи, а закончили поиском заказов-денег.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Один фиг, никто не поверит. Геллер ложки гнет, Кашпировский "по телевизеру" сделал возможным операцию без наркоза, а кого они в чем убедили?


Не передёргивайте. Мы тут говорим не про Геллера, у которого без ассистентов и заранее приготовленного реквизита резко сдувались «силы» и не про гипноз, когда человек под внушением не чувствует боль, а про настоящие сиддхи. Демонстрация настоящих сиддх по определению будет убедительна.

----------


## Olle

> Не передёргивайте. Мы тут говорим не про Геллера, у которого без ассистентов и заранее приготовленного реквизита резко сдувались «силы» и не про гипноз, когда человек под внушением не чувствует боль, а про настоящие сиддхи. Демонстрация настоящих сиддх по определению будет убедительна.


Типа - сел на коня с женой, предварительно собрав короля с королевой и свиту короля, и ускакал в небо?
Забыл: нужно все это заснять на телефон и выложить в ютуб.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Типа - сел на коня с женой, предварительно собрав короля с королевой и свиту короля, и ускакал в небо?
> Забыл: нужно все это заснять на телефон и выложить в ютуб.


Есть же канонический список сиддх, уже приводили. Но в общем, да, примерно так.

----------


## Legba

Максим, мне кажется, Вы совсем запутались))



> Так мотивация была детская. Хочу выиграть и любой ценой. 
> А сейчас - не этот контрагент, так другой. Не эта работа, так другая. Не эта женщина, так другая... То, что сейчас, мне нравится куда больше.
> 
> Legba, постановка задачи на $2 000 000, от фонда Рэнди. Кому интересно ждать каких-то мифических откатов, если он может так влиять на реальность, с точной суммой и временем? ) Думаю, *такие люди* ни в чем не нуждаются. )


Напоминаю, что к "таким людям", у которых все "работает 100%", Вы отнесли себя. Чем, собственно, и спровоцировали меня возобновить челендж.
Сейчас начали его плавно сливать) Впрочем, Вы просто можете сказать - "это все детская мотивация, а сейчас не эти два лимона долларов,  так другие два лимона долларов".
Благородное собрание готово поверить Вам на слово)))




> Я, например, *не знаю совсем*, что делать в неблагоприятный астрологичесикй период. Знаю, что есть какие-то методы преодолеть влияние планет, *но у меня нет передач на них* и я не проверял.


Как так - не знаете? Вот же:



> А какая разница? *Магию можно придумать свою, самопальную, от балды, наобум лазаря, и она будет работать.*





> Астролог вам скажет, что у вас неблагоприятный период и денег не видать пару лет, как вам такой итог подключения астролога?


Да, действительно, такой астролог тотально бесполезен. 
Впрочем, в детерминированном мире, который подразумевает астрология, вообще странно проявлять какую-либо активность.





> Какие тут споры на тему "магии"? Принятие возможности влияния на реальность потребует перестройки какртины мира. От такого люди защищатся как только могут.


Дык, пожалуйста - продемонстрируйте, как работают Ваши тезисы, и обсудим тогда картину мира.
По примеру Благословенного, с его волшебным пенделем.)))




> А тема как-то вывернула к своему логическому завершению, в духе эпической "Запад и Ваджраяна".
> Начали про поиск сиддхи, а закончили поиском заказов-денег.


Неча на тему пенять. Именно Вы, рассказывая о своих (и различных "знакомых ведьм") невероятных способностях - 
напросились на предложение проверки. Проверку Вы, при этом, сливаете - типа картина мира и все такое)))

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2015), Дубинин (15.07.2015), Кузьмич (15.07.2015), Ондрий (15.07.2015), Паня (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Честно говоря, большое количество срывателей покровов форум не выдержит, поломается баланс. А как оппонент, имело место хамство с его стороны, какого я тут больше никогда и не видел.
> Нико, хотите, чтобы он снова взялся за клавиатуру, есть волшебная тема - за Вантуса, еще одного срывателя покровов, Ондрий сразу впряжется. )


Вантус, Вантус, Вантус кьенно! (Число 3 -- оно особенное для призывания).

----------

Максим Петровский (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вантус, Вантус, Вантус кьенно! (Число 3 -- оно особенное для призывания).


И в общем магия получилась. Папа, сиддхи.

----------


## Дубинин

> И в общем магия получилась. Папа, сиддхи.

----------

Legba (15.07.2015), Максим Петровский (15.07.2015), Паня (15.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я вот подумал... 
> А в чем, на данный момент, смысл "тайности" тантрической практики?
> Ну то есть классические ответы на вопрос я знаю - и они не очень убедительны, по совести-то.))
> Во первых, давно все выложили в интернет, и делать вид, что это по-прежнему страшная тайна - очень уж странно.
> Во вторых - ну вот добудут некие "злодеи" скажем текст садханы... или, о ужас, запись наставлений по Дзогриму.
> И что случится? Они станут практиковать? Вряд ли, но если станут - так это же хорошо.
> Не станут? Ну так они всяко не практикуют.
> Неверно поймут? Так они всяко либо считают это хренью (агностики и атеисты) либо сатанизмом (представители других религий).
> 
> ...


Если софт не может себя защитить - это беспонтовый софт.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Некоторым достаточно ВЗГЛЯДА на вангах. Одного правильного взгляда. Так что все предыдущие тирады про неопределённость сиддхи отменяются. )
> 
> Башмак -- это завлекательно, но не надо столько раз бить по голове.


"Только по голове не бейте! (С)"

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Максим, мне кажется, Вы совсем запутались))


Вам бы этого хотелось? )



> Напоминаю, что к "таким людям", у которых все "работает 100%", Вы отнесли себя.


Legba, вы предлагаете некий челендж, денег дать, а жульничаете уже на этапе цитирования. )



> Магию можно придумать свою, самопальную, от балды, наобум лазаря, и она будет работать. Я так делал в детстве, пока относился к этому так серьезно, как это может делать только ребенок.
> 100% результат.
> Играешь в "Монополию", кооператорская копия в СНГ называлась "Менеджер", в ней были критические моменты,...


Я сказал, что действовало и в каких обстоятельствах. Я не говорил о том, что я "колдую" каждый день или на всякий потребный случай я, великий маг, изобретаю свою магию.



> Чем, собственно, и спровоцировали меня возобновить челендж.
> Сейчас начали его плавно сливать) Впрочем, Вы просто можете сказать - "это все детская мотивация, а сейчас не эти два лимона долларов, так другие два лимона долларов".


Только дитё может поверить, что Legba с форума занесет ему денег. Это и была бы детская мотивация, если бы я начал делать какие-то телодвижения по поводу проверок.



> Благородное собрание готово поверить Вам на слово)))


 В части денег я не готов поверить на слово благородному собранию.)



> Астролог вам скажет, что у вас неблагоприятный период и денег не видать пару лет, как вам такой итог подключения астролога?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да, действительно, такой астролог тотально бесполезен.
> Впрочем, в детерминированном мире, который подразумевает астрология, вообще странно проявлять какую-либо активность.


Астрология не подразумевает  100% детерминированности. Тем не менее, поскольку я сам не астролог, могу говорить только про свой гороскоп, влияние его очень сильное. Но тут делай что хочешь. Против течения то же можно плыть, стиснув зубы.  Тогда вдесятеро больше усилий приходится применять, но выбор делать - не делать остается.         



> Дык, пожалуйста - продемонстрируйте, как работают Ваши тезисы, и обсудим тогда картину мира.
> По примеру Благословенного, с его волшебным пенделем.)))


Пример Благословенного как раз о том, что люди порой не меняли картину мира, даже если встречали  самого Будду. Для слуги Будды он был обычным человеком, а Девадатта так и вовсе хотел его убить. И у этих людей был самый лучший учитель и наилучшие наставления.




> Неча на тему пенять. Именно Вы, рассказывая о своих (и различных "знакомых ведьм") невероятных способностях -...


Смысл поднятой темы совсем в другом, речь не идет о таком удивительном я. То, о чем я писал, для меня не является чем-то уникальным. Я вижу подтверждение возможности подобных вещей и у себя, и у других без всякой серьезной подготовки, практики и т. д. Это происходит спонтанно и не только у меня, я общался на эту тему. Подобные вещи порой происходят у тех, кто не верит в "чудеса", пользуется научной картиной мира и не хочет ее менять, а пространство вокруг него вдруг раз и "чудит" вопреки всем его представлениям о мире.



> напросились на предложение проверки. Проверку Вы, при этом, сливаете - типа картина мира и все такое)))


Это всё похоже на то, что как если бы я рассказал, как в молодости в жиме лежа  150 кг делал, а мне в ответ: "Тогда перенесите к моему дому Охтинский мост. Завтра к обеду." А, не можешь!? Тогда и 150 ты не мог выжать. Да ты слился, чувак!"

Да слился, конечно, вы меня полностью победили, уложили на лопатки, разесли в пух и прах, мне слабо. Я никоим образом не могу поднять вам денег на заказах и никогда не утверждал возможность этого.

----------

Нико (15.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Или я что-то упустил?


На этом форуме  @*Dorje Dugarov* постил, что когда он обменялся не помню с кем из участников текстом практики, которую они оба получили, но от разных учителей, чтобы сравнить, оказалось, что у него файл поврежден в той части, где у него текст отличается от текста другого человека, а у того человека повреждения в той части, которая не совпадает с текстом Dorje. Он объясил это тем, что Защитники не дают увидеть ту часть текста, которую не получал от Учителя.

Форум молчал.
:-)

----------

Мария Дролма (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> На этом форуме  @*Dorje Dugarov* постил, что когда он обменялся не помню с кем из участников текстом практики, которую они оба получили, но от разных учителей, чтобы сравнить, оказалось, что у него файл поврежден в той части, где у него текст отличается от текста другого человека, а у того человека повреждения в той части, которая не совпадает с текстом Dorje. Он объясил это тем, что Защитники не дают увидеть ту часть текста, которую не получал от Учителя.
> 
> Форум молчал.
> :-)


Дугаров он практически единственный, кто что-то понимает про сиддхи. Из "общих знакомых". Остальные, пардон, не секут фишку и сливаются из-за "неуважения бап".

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Максим Петровский (15.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

"То ты Вася, то ты не Вася"(С)  :Wink:  @*Максим* Петровский, не пойму я Вас. Вы говорите, что:



> Смысл поднятой темы совсем в другом, *речь не идет о таком удивительном я*. То, о чем я писал, для меня не является чем-то уникальным. *Я вижу подтверждение* возможности подобных вещей *и у себя*, и у других без всякой серьезной подготовки, практики и т. д. Это происходит спонтанно и не только у меня, я общался на эту тему. Подобные вещи порой происходят у тех, кто не верит в "чудеса", пользуется научной картиной мира и не хочет ее менять, а пространство вокруг него вдруг раз и "чудит" вопреки всем его представлениям о мире.


Ну ОК, в детстве у Вас все работало, сейчас стало неинтересно. Причем настолько, что никаких подтверждений тому, что Вы что-то можете (или Ваши знакомые что-то могут) Вы предоставлять не хотите. Но - постоянно утверждаете - "есть оно, есть". Не нужно двигать Охтинский мост, если помните, я предлагал вообще *любой* челендж.
Вы говорите - будет то-то, я говорю - было/небыло. Врать мне никакого резона нет. Если что-то поменяет мою картину мира - ну отлично, моя старая картина мира не прошла проверку реальностью. Но зачем мне верить в голословные утверждения? Вы же, изначально, не поверили астрологу? Нет, он Вас чем-то убедил. Ну и убедите меня - или скажите "я просто верю в колдунство". Мы тут все верим в разные, местами довольно странные вещи (кто в нелюдей, кто в нирвану, кто в сиддхи, кто в психоанализ) - так что Вы не будете одиноки. А так получается в стиле Простоквашино - "только я вам ее не отдам, у вас документов нету".




> Только дитё может поверить, что Legba с форума занесет ему денег. Это и была бы детская мотивация, если бы я начал делать какие-то телодвижения по поводу проверок.


 @*Нико* вот поверила - а она меня знает, в отличие от Вас)) Хотя, в процитированном Вами куске, я уже имел ввиду фонд Рэнди. Или он тоже подонок, вроде меня?))
Если для Вас два ляма - "детская мотивация", я Вам искренне завидую))

Ладно, давайте оставим это. Ваши аргументы в пользу колдунства показались мне крайне неубедительными, сорри.
Но если вдруг захотите поколдовать на публику - всегда велком.

----------

Мария Дролма (17.07.2015), Нико (15.07.2015), Паня (15.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> На этом форуме  @*Dorje Dugarov* постил, что когда он обменялся не помню с кем из участников текстом практики, которую они оба получили, но от разных учителей, чтобы сравнить, оказалось, что у него файл поврежден в той части, где у него текст отличается от текста другого человека, а у того человека повреждения в той части, которая не совпадает с текстом Dorje. Он объясил это тем, что Защитники не дают увидеть ту часть текста, которую не получал от Учителя.
> 
> Форум молчал.
> :-)


И сейчас будет молчать))
Вам кинуть пару ссылок на ресурсы, где выложены тексты, на которые Вы всяко не получали передач?
Вот, к примеру, можете сами проверить: http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/zbiblioteka.shtml
Или вот хотите - прямо здесь запостим? )))
Или Защитники портят файлы только тем, кто "сечет фишку"?

----------

Буль (16.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Дролма (17.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> . Не нужно двигать Охтинский мост, если помните, я предлагал вообще *любой* челендж.


Легба, у тебя в кармане сейчас только несколько кредиток.... Ну и пара тыщ наличных рублей.

И ты ещё не обедал. Не права?)))))

----------


## Legba

> Легба, у тебя в кармане сейчас только несколько кредиток.... Ну и пара тыщ наличных рублей.
> 
> И ты ещё не обедал. Не права?)))))


Нет, не права. У меня в кармане, в бумажнике,  42300 рублей и две кредитки.
Я уже обедал, ел вегетарианскую окрошку и жареную фасоль.
Еще попытки?)))

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не права. У меня в кармане, в бумажнике,  42300 рублей и две кредитки.
> Я уже обедал, ел вегетарианскую окрошку и жареную фасоль.
> Еще попытки?)))


42300 рублей. )))) Похоже, вам не надо срочных заказов на ресторанную сеть, товарищ))))). Говорила: осенью.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> 42300 рублей. )))) Похоже, вам не надо срочных заказов на ресторанную сеть, товарищ))))). Говорила: осенью.


А сегодня разве не национальный зарплатный день на Руси? (вот уж что можно было бы угадать)  :Wink:

----------

Legba (15.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Нико (15.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> 42300 рублей. )))) Похоже, вам не надо срочных заказов на ресторанную сеть, товарищ))))). Говорила: осенью.


У меня немного другая ситуация - данная сумма не позволит заплатить месячную зарплату даже одному сотруднику.
А их десяток))

----------


## Нико

> Или Защитники портят файлы только тем, кто "сечет фишку"?


Защитник портят файлы тем, у кого плохая карма. Или карма не с тем. 

Писала уже: слушала трансляцию ННР Ринпоче. Собиралась получить от него ригпе цел ванг даже... И вот в момент последнего ПХЕ у меня прерывается интернет. Чуда не вышло!!!! Дугаров явно бы меня понял).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Дролма (15.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У меня немного другая ситуация - данная сумма не позволит заплатить месячную зарплату даже одному сотруднику.
> А их десяток))


А кредитки тоже не позволят? Но Ваш вопрос был замечен как важный на небесах! (К сожалению, и тут придётся чуть-чуть вложиться)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Часть сообщений перемещена в разговорный раздел по просьбе трудящихся.

----------

Legba (16.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (16.07.2015), Дубинин (16.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Из интервью с Чадо Тулку Ринпоче

‒ Сегодня самый неподготовленный человек может попасть на тантрическое посвящение, и часто после этого в нём просыпается гордыня, ощущение «избранности». Создаётся ощущение, что массовые посвящения приносят больше вреда, чем пользы. Не значит ли это, что тантра вредна для мирян и нам стоит практиковать только сутру?

‒ Боюсь, что одними практиками сутры в наше время ограничиться трудно. Обратите внимание: большинство западных последователей приходят к буддизму не потому, что интересуются сутрой. Те, кто приходит из-за интереса к сутре ‒ это лишь небольшая часть. Что привлекает большинство людей? Возможность продления жизни, обретение богатства, какого-то успеха. Они стремятся за посвящением Белой Тары, Дзамбалы и другими. Их приход к буддизму уже связан с тантрой.

И это относится не только к вам, западным буддистам. Это верно и для нас, тибетцев. Обратите внимание, пока в течение девяти дней Его Святейшество давал учения по ламриму, много ли было людей из близлежащих поселений? А что будет завтра?

(на следующий день должно было состояться посвящение Авалокитешвары)

Распорядители нас уже сегодня предупреждают, чтобы мы убрали книги и освободили место, потому что придёт очень много людей. (Смеётся) Конечно, это только одна сторона вопроса, и я шучу. Другая сторона ‒ в течение всего того времени, что шли учения, немногие могут себе позволить оторваться от работы, от ежедневных забот…

Если исходить из всего этого, то приход к буддизму, когда люди сначала получают посвящения и только потом изучают соответствующие практики, далеко не всегда такой уж неправильный. Возможно, это полезно, когда люди, получая посвящение, обретают какие-то отпечатки вдохновляющие их на практику.

Но посмотрим на это под другим углом. Человек приходит только на посвящение, пропустив предварительные учения, и ему говорят: «Медитируй так-то и так-то, визуализируй это и то». Но у него нет необходимых условий и знаний, он не привычен к этому, он пытается концентрироваться, напрягается, его лицо сморщивается (Cмеётся). Он старается изо всех сил, устаёт, из-за этого становится гневливым, раздражительным, проявляются все остальные последствия.

Практикующий слышит: «Нужно сделать сто тысяч простираний, начитать сто тысяч стослоговых мантр и т. д.» (Знаете, в Дхармасале был случай, когда человек сошёл с ума в процессе начитывания мантры Ваджрасаттвы, даже не закончив.) И вот, поскольку предварительные условия не выполнены, не хочется практиковать, его охватывают лень и желание постоянно откладывать практику на потом.

Если же во время посвящения слушатель получает объяснения того, что такое буддийское воззрение, что такое буддийская практика, что такое буддийское поведение и, благодаря этому, у него складывается представление о любви и сострадании, то он становится более гармоничным, позитивным. Если, уже имея представление о бодхичитте, он переходит к визуализации какого-то божества, самопорождению, практике простираний и тому подобному, то тогда он не будет себя насиловать и напрягаться, потому что у него есть какое-то представление, он исходит из благих помыслов. Так получать посвящение было бы правильней.

Могу сказать по секрету (улыбается) тех, кто признается вам: «Я хочу неделю медитировать о причине и следствии, потом в течение недели − медитировать о сострадании, о бодхичитте»,‒ таких днём с огнём не сыщешь, они очень редки! Обычно задают вопрос: сколько раз нужно начитать мантру, сколько рук у этого божества, сколько голов у этого божества, какие у него предметы, как оно выглядит? О чём это говорит? О том, что мы не осознаём, в чём важность, в чём суть буддийских представлений.

Подробнее: http://savetibet.ru/2014/07/02/jadho-tulku.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Кузьмич (17.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> P.P.S Насчет рудиментов. Вот например известная фишка с повязками на глазах при вангах. Ну какой "первый цвет" можно увидеть в пропуканом спортзале или даже в красиво расписной фресками гомпе, а даже и в лесочке? Люстру, потолок, небо, дерево, травку, землю? Цветовые аберрации после снятия повязки - явно рудиментарный признак delirium tremens после принятия "сахарка Кали", датуры, пыха чиломом и т.д.))


Цветовые аберрации возможны и при измененных состояних сознания (ИСС), которые могут происходить не только в силу веществ. Поэтому подобные артефакты вполне возможны даже без них. Хотя соглашусь, что в современном исполнении мало что способствует подобным типам ИСС, при которых такое возможно, поэтому чаще люди просто натыкаются на цвета окружающих объектов и считают это за знак. (Здесь, конечно, некоторые тянут за уши, говоря, что взгляд на эти предметы упал не просто так, а взаимозависимо с происходящим действом, потому это и знак, но я исхожу из того, что это эффект именно ИСС, вызванного теми или иными причинами)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Развивая свою мысль, возникает закономерный вопрос, а собственно почему же мало способствует, конечно, из условия, что без веществ это вполне возможно, потому вариант - потому что их нет - сразу же отметается. Ответ, по моему мнению, кроется в том, кто или что индуцирует ИСС. Окружающая обстановка и специфические люди первое время способствует небольшому срыву шаблона, что является благодатной почвой для перехода в ИСС, но одного этого мало. Остается ведущий и сам ученик. Многие говорят, что ведущий как раз всю работу и делает, и в принципе такое не то, что возможно, это обычно и предполагается, но сколько я видел работу учителей, они очень мало делают для индуцирования ИСС (хотя. если открыть литературу и почитать что по идее должен делать учитель во время посвящения, там сколько всего он должен по идее выполнять с учениками, что у них состояния должны прямо одно за другим щелкать, но реально нет такого). Просто, чтобы было с чем сравнить, если человек достаточно умел, даже если будешь сидеть перед ним и воспринимать его в уничижительном ключе, опуская его и его способности в своем восприятии до пустого места, эти действия создадут небольшое сопротивление, но мало помешает ему индуцировать ИСС. На передачах же все иначе, достаточно переключиться и, если был в экзальтированности, то мгновенно выпадаешь из ранее надуманного состояния, а если не был, то можно всю передачу просидеть и увидеть как оно выглядит для стороннего наблюдателя. Отсюда я делаю вывод, что состояние преимущественно, если вообще не целиком, держится на самом участнике.

Тогда можно задать другой вопрос, а что за состояние создается участником. Это все видели, экзальтация, повышенная возбужденность, торкание, разные необычные ощущения и прочее. ИСС ли это? Вполне. Тот ли это вид ИСС, который предполагается? Сомневаюсь.

Тогда вопрос сводиться к тому, какой же вид ИСС подразумевается и как именно он должен создаваться. И ответ лежит в самой процедуре, ведь во время ванга участники должны применять созерцательные методы, причем чем дальше идет уровень посвящения в ходе ванга ануттара тантр - сосуда, тайное и т.д. - тем более высокий уровень метода человеку предлагают применить прямо на месте и даже получить от этого некоторый результат в виде опыта. Но ведь созерцательные методы сложны, их сходу просто так не выполнить без нормальных объяснений и подробных комментов, чего на вангах я не видел не разу, иначе бы они занимали бы помногу месяцев, если не лет, если бы с людьми действительно занимались и заставляли оттачивать необходимые навыки. Более того, они не просто сложны в смысле объяснения и верного усвоения, они требуют тренировки, чтобы начали проявляться нужные эффекты. Исходя из этого понятно, что маловероятно получить результат, который должен по идее получаться во время ванга.

А дальше все по накатанной, раз декларируемые не выходят мы заменим их на свою интерпретацию. Восприятие чистоты всего? Да запросто, я просто буду думать, что все зашибись. Блаженство? Ничего не может быть проще, вот то, как меня сейчас торкает, это оно и есть. И далее по списку, в итоге, имеем замену результатов от выполнения сложных созерцательных методов, на собственные, выдуманные.

Вобщем идея должна быть ясна, я считаю, что эффекты во время ванга - "первый цвет" со снятием повязки, бросание зубочистки или цветка и далее по списку включая сами посвящения, теперь опираются на ИСС, которые должны возникать от применения созерцательных методов. И все было бы хорошо, но эффект от самостоятельного применения созерцательных методов еще надо получить.

Есть еще особенность, что применение метода вместе с тем, кто это уже умеет делать, создание тех же ИСС к примеру, но это этим не исчерпывается, можно такое же наблюдать и в других сферах и делах, способствует получению результата в момент совместного выполнения, который превышает, а иногда и значительно, получаемый в одиночку. Хотя если после этого начать делать самому, человек довольно быстро возвращается к своему результату, т.е. это подходит только на попробовать. И такой эффект я с некоторыми учителями замечал, в основном с учителями дзогчена, с тантрическими очень мало, но данный эффект возможен только, во-первых, если другой человек действительно может делать это лучше, и, во вторых, если присоединящийся умеет хоть как то делать. Другими словами, если человек не знает как это делается и не умеет делать вообще, то и делать совместно нечего, а это как раз ситуация массовых вангов.

----------

Legba (17.07.2015), Pema Sonam (17.07.2015), Sadhak (17.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (17.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Ондрий (17.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Более того, если следовать классическим комментариям, то любой тантрический текст следует трактовать тройственным образом - внешним, внутренним и тайным. Т.е. на выходе мы имеем фактически* три разных текста* наставлений об одном и том же. И еще - тантры записаны на сандхьябхаше - языке сумерек. Тайным иносказательном стилем. Не секрет, что в ваджраянских коренных текстах прямо расписано о практиках убийств животных, родителей, сестер и т.д. Ровно там же описываются и черно-магические практики. Но почему-то про убийства сестер и т.д. говорят как об _иносказательном_ описании отсечении клеш и прочего, а про датуры и т.д. - следует трактовать _прямо_? 
> 
> Из чего следует, что части тантр составлялись из разных источников - от деревенско-аграрной магии до брахманской созерцательной системы со всей этой космологией и некоей философией. Посему тащить в тибет культурный багаж чуждых народов - нет никакого смысла (повторяюсь какой раз).


Кстати, насчет прямого толкования датуры. О той же соме говорили в том числе и как о внутренней. В ваджраяне та же история, есть садханы достижения внешнего нектара, медитируя на капалу с субстанциями, а есть достижения внутреннего нектара, методы горения и плавления. Причем результаты от внешнего и внутреннего достижения в плане долголетия, здоровья и далее по списку совпадают. Если поспекулировать, вполне возможно, что датура и прочее, при созерцательной реформе, просто стало пониматься как внутренний нектра достигаемый созерцательными методами.

----------


## Shus

> Кстати, насчет прямого толкования датуры. О той же соме говорили в том числе и как о внутренней. В ваджраяне та же история, есть садханы достижения внешнего нектара, медитируя на капалу с субстанциями, а есть достижения внутреннего нектара, методы горения и плавления. Причем результаты от внешнего и внутреннего достижения в плане долголетия, здоровья и далее по списку совпадают. Если поспекулировать, вполне возможно, что датура и прочее, при созерцательной реформе, просто стало пониматься как внутренний нектра достигаемый созерцательными методами.


Я вот сейчас читаю перевод "Ваджрамахабхайрава-тантры": http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Vadgrabhayirava.htm
Так там два в одном: и внешнее с кладбищем, датурой и пр. (гл.1, 2), и внутреннее с визуализацией (гл.4).
Кстати она к какому классу относится?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (17.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я вот сейчас читаю перевод "Ваджрамахабхайрава-тантры": http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Vadgrabhayirava.htm
> Так там два в одном: и внешнее с кладбищем, датурой и пр. (гл.1, 2), и внутреннее с визуализацией (гл.4).
> Кстати он к какому классу относится?


К Ануттаре.  Кстати, выкладывать такие на открытых ресурсах, имхо, полное безобразие(. Но Германну понравится, очень понравится, что Вы дали тут эту ссылку!

----------

Shus (17.07.2015), Ондрий (17.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> К Ануттаре...


Вы уверены? Не маха-йога? 



> Кстати, выкладывать такие на открытых ресурсах, имхо, полное безобразие.


Потерявши голову, по волосам не плачут. :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Аше

> Я вот подумал... 
> А в чем, на данный момент, смысл "тайности" тантрической практики?


Если брать текущее положение дел, а не классические ответы, то реально "тайным" сейчас являются толковые наставления по практике. Т.е. сходить в спортзал и получить брошюрку со Шварценеггером, это пожалуйста, а вот объяснить как по этой брошюрке даже пускай не лично самому, а как даже в принципе, чисто теоретически, используя брошюрку, люди могут стать Шварценеггером, это днем с огнем не сыщешь.

Причем акцент делаю на слове "толковые". Переводы тех или иных комментариев есть, но они чаще вызывают больше вопросов, так не все моменты раскрываются и не все детали описываются, плюс переводы не идеальны, а иногда и очень корявы, и их по идее надо читать одновременно с оригиналом, а еще лучше только оригинал и читать. То есть много вроде бы переводов напечатано, но, если начать дотошно разбираться, становится понятно, что без какой то оси или центра и недостающих элементов не собрать картину. Этим всем могут являться какие то свои выводы на основе прочитанного, но тогда о традиции говорить не приходится. Либо наставления учителя о том, как у них принято собирать этот ребус, но учителя на массы это не предоставляют, а больше говорят о сутре. А в те редкие случаи, когда они начинают говорить по сабжу, в большинстве случае, это просто зачитывание текста коммента(ов) вслух, с таким же успехом его(их) можно прочитать самому. Случаи, когда учителя начинают говорить по делу и от себя, а не просто зачитывают коммент(ы), крайне редки, поэтому реально это на данный момент и составляет тайну. Чуть меньшую тайну составляют очень тайные комменты на тибетском и санскрите, где тайность только в языковом барьере, так как они сейчас более чем доступны, бери и читай.

P.S.: А самая настоящая тайна, это понятно, как получить декларируемые результаты, но это для циников. А в массах вопрос, если и ставиться, то ставиться зачастую в ключе, как получить хоть какой-то положительный результат, пускай он и не относится к списку достигаемых этой практикой.

----------

Legba (17.07.2015), Sadhak (17.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы уверены? Не маха-йога?


Ануттара по классификации Сарма. Один из основных иидамов в гелуг. -маха-, -кальпа-, -раджа- входят в состав полного названия многих тантр.

----------

Shus (17.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Нико (21.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, насчет прямого толкования датуры. О той же соме говорили в том числе и как о внутренней. В ваджраяне та же история, есть садханы достижения внешнего нектара, медитируя на капалу с субстанциями, а есть достижения внутреннего нектара, методы горения и плавления. Причем результаты от внешнего и внутреннего достижения в плане долголетия, здоровья и далее по списку совпадают. Если поспекулировать, вполне возможно, что датура и прочее, при созерцательной реформе, просто стало пониматься как внутренний нектра достигаемый созерцательными методами.


Ну а что, просто еще один пример перелицовки внешнего в символическое внутреннее. К тантрам даже притянули и абхидхарму, что уж говорить об остальном.

----------


## Нико

> Не маха-йога?


В гелуг -- так. А в нингма могут куда угодно записать, но там тоже ану-йога. В общем и целом).

Сарма-та сармой, но почему в своё время многие дзогченовцы-нимгмапинцы потянулись на его ванг?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.07.2015), Shus (17.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Я вот сейчас читаю перевод "Ваджрамахабхайрава-тантры": http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Vadgrabhayirava.htm
> Так там два в одном: и внешнее с кладбищем, датурой и пр. (гл.1, 2), и внутреннее с визуализацией (гл.4).
> Кстати она к какому классу относится?


В тантрах, да, можно встретить и то, и другое. Но ведь тантры живут не сами по себе, а связаны с традицией толкования и разворачивания смысла их "сумеречного языка". И здесь все зависит от того, как интерпретатор развернет, что в свою очередь зависит от того, как это было приянто разворачивать в той или иной традиции. И в интерпретации могут легко рассказать, что кладбище визуализируется, это символ такой, а датура, это ключевое слово для определенного вида опыта или, например, имеет определенное соотношение с тонким телом, а то, что подобные методы в тантре повторяется, так это уровень метода разный, один более внешний, другой более внутренний, хотя по сравнению с внешними тантрами, они оба будут квалифицироваться как внутренние. Причем я ни разу не шучу, кто был на такого рода учениях может аналогичное поведать.

Насчет класса, вам уже ответили, по классификации сарма, это ануттара.

----------

Shus (17.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Нико (17.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Так, по классификациям, еще разок. А то тут страшных слов наговорили)))
То, что в Сарма - Аннутарайогатантра, в Нингма - сразу три раздела Высшей Тантры - Маха Йога, Ану Йога и Ати Йога.
Если проводить параллели, то:
Маха Йога - преимущественно практики Керим, преимущественно Отцовские Тантры
Ану Йога - преимущественно практики Дзогрим, преимущественно Материнские Тантры
Ати Йога (Дзогпа Ченпо) - единство Керима и Дзогрима, недуальные Тантры.
ср. Тринлей Норбу Ринпоче, "Золотой Ключик".

----------

Чагна Дордже (20.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Так, по классификациям, еще разок. А то тут страшных слов наговорили)))
> То, что в Сарма - Аннутарайогатантра, в Нингма - сразу три раздела Высшей Тантры - Маха Йога, Ану Йога и Ати Йога.
> Если проводить параллели, то:
> Маха Йога - преимущественно практики Керим, преимущественно Отцовские Тантры
> Ану Йога - преимущественно практики Дзогрим, преимущественно Материнские Тантры
> Ати Йога (Дзогпа Ченпо) - единство Керима и Дзогрима, недуальные Тантры.
> ср. Тринлей Норбу Ринпоче, "Золотой Ключик".


Так в нингма она к какому классу относится?

----------


## Neroli

> Друзья, я, кстати, не снимал свое предложение о демонстрации сиддхи.
> Хоть каких - хоть от "знакомой ведьмы", хоть от рун (руническая магия, кстати, один из самых позорных новоделов. Хуже только "Славянские Веды"). Желательно, конечно, что-то хорошее наколдовать))
> Вперед - колдун обозначает здесь, что будет и когда именно.
> Клятвенно обещаю честно доложить, было или нет.
> И если было - то что)) Наколдуйте мне, к примеру, заказ на интерьеры ресторанной сети.
> Я даже откат честно выплачу)))


Про такие чудеса есть хороший анекдот:

_Бизнесмен едет на очень важную встречу, опаздывает, нервничает, не может найти место припарковаться. Поднимает лицо к небу и говорит:

— Господи, помоги мне найти место для парковки. Брошу пить и буду каждое воскресенье ходить в церковь!

Вдруг чудесным образом появляется свободное местечко. Бизнесмен:

— А, всё, не надо. Нашёл!_

----------

Legba (20.07.2015), Pema Sonam (20.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Дубинин (20.07.2015), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015), Нико (20.07.2015), Паня (20.07.2015), Поляков (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так в нингма она к какому классу относится?


Ой, нет, я не на то ответила. Имхо, Ати.

----------


## Legba

> Ой, нет, я не на то ответила. Имхо, Ати.


Тантра Ваджрабхайравы относится к Дзогпа Ченпо (Махамудре)?
Это свежий взгляд на вещи)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Так в нингма она к какому классу относится?


Эммм. Тут есть сложность.
Конкретно Ваджрабхайрава Тантра, или "Шесть Книг Лалитаваджры" в Нингма (насколько я знаю) не практикуют.
И уж тем более не практикуют по садхане Пабонки Ринпоче)))
В Нингма, из цикла Ямантаки,  в ходу тантры Рактаямари и Кришнаямари, + различные терма.
Кришнаямари относится к маха-йоге, насчет остального - не знаю.

----------

Shus (20.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тантра Ваджрабхайравы относится к Дзогпа Ченпо (Махамудре)?
> Это свежий взгляд на вещи)))


Конечно, свежий, Легба!!! А то мы тут совсем плесенью миллениумов покрылись).

----------


## Нико

> Эммм. Тут есть сложность.
> Конкретно Ваджрабхайрава Тантра, или "Шесть Книг Лалитаваджры" в Нингма (насколько я знаю) не практикуют.
> И уж тем более не практикуют по садхане Пабонки Ринпоче)))
> В Нингма, из цикла Ямантаки,  в ходу тантры Рактаямари и Кришнаямари, + различные терма.
> Кришнаямари относится к маха-йоге, насчет остального - не знаю.


В ньингма Ямантаку почитают в основном как защитника. Но Падмасамбхава спрятал его терма, и оно потом было отрыто. Так что нельзя сказать, что в ньингма его не было и нет. Класс его йоги в ньингма и правда не совсем понятен.

----------

Shus (20.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> *В ньингма Ямантаку почитают в основном как защитника.* Но Падмасамбхава спрятал его терма, и оно потом было отрыто. Так что нельзя сказать, что в ньингма его не было и нет. Класс его йоги в ньингма и правда не совсем понятен.


С чего это ты взяла? Ямантаку, конечно, практикуют реже чем Ваджракилайю, но достаточно часто.
Ты, как обычно, невнимательно читаешь. Не Ямантаку вообще, а именно форму, описанную в Шестикнижии -
с 16 ногами и т.п., ты в Нингма не найдешь. А так - пожалуйста, хоть йидам, хоть защитник.
Вот даже картинку прикреплю.

----------

Shus (20.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты, как обычно, невнимательно читаешь.


Это уже стало у вас тут мемом.





> Не Ямантаку вообще


  :Smilie:  :Kiss:

----------

Shus (20.07.2015), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> 


И что это должно значить? Ты хоть помнишь, что, даже помимо терма, есть (как минимум) три тантры Ямантаки?
А, впрочем, тебе это неинтересно, извини.

----------


## Нико

> И что это должно значить? Ты хоть помнишь, что, даже помимо терма, есть (как минимум) три тантры Ямантаки?
> А, впрочем, тебе это неинтересно, извини.


Ну если есть-таки в ньингма они.... о чём я и говорила, собственно. К какому классу относятся?)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ваджрабхайрава-тантра, это сарма.

----------


## Нико

> Ваджрабхайрава-тантра, это сарма.


Так Владимир Николаич, уже тут установлено, что это не только сарма же ж))))))).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так Владимир Николаич, уже тут установлено, что это не только сарма же ж))))))).


Тут были перечислены другие Тантры, относящиеся к Ньингма.

Но Ваджрабхайрава-тантра это сарма, только в 11веке её принёс в Тибет Ра-лоцава.

Ямантака Тантры старых переводов и Ваджрабхайрава Тантра новых, это разные системы и садханы.

----------

Legba (21.07.2015), Shus (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну если есть-таки в ньингма они.... о чём я и говорила, собственно. К какому классу относятся?)


Ты издеваешься? Получается не очень. Читай внимательно, я уже написал.

----------


## Legba

Кстати!
Ежели кто  хочет поиграть в олдскульных капаликов, есть отличный шанс: https://vk.com/lalibaba
Прямо слышу, как на соседнем форуме у амфетаминового  бобра пошла пена из пасти.

----------

Аше (21.07.2015), Ондрий (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати!
> Ежели кто  хочет поиграть в олдскульных капаликов, есть отличный шанс: https://vk.com/lalibaba


а махамамсу, чарас и т.д. он с собой привезет или на месте добудут? ))

----------


## Legba

> а махамамсу, чарас и т.д. он с собой привезет или на месте добудут? ))


Вопрос, кстати, существенный... Будем надеяться, баба себе в джату запасец закатает.

----------


## Нико

> Ты издеваешься? Получается не очень. Читай внимательно, я уже написал.


Ты про это? Твоя цитата:

"Ати Йога (Дзогпа Ченпо) - единство Керима и Дзогрима, недуальные Тантры".

Так ты согласен с тем, что тантра Ваджрабхайравы относится к ати-йоге или нет? А то как-то ты тень на плетень тут наводишь))))

----------


## Legba

> Ты про это? Твоя цитата:
> 
> "Ати Йога (Дзогпа Ченпо) - единство Керима и Дзогрима, недуальные Тантры".
> 
> Так ты согласен с тем, что тантра Ваджрабхайравы относится к ати-йоге или нет? А то как-то ты тень на плетень тут наводишь))))


Слушай, ну вот я реально не понимаю.
Тебе в падлу читать сообщения, даже короткие?
Я про это:



> Эммм. Тут есть сложность.
> Конкретно Ваджрабхайрава Тантра, или "Шесть Книг Лалитаваджры" в Нингма (насколько я знаю) не практикуют.
> И уж тем более не практикуют по садхане Пабонки Ринпоче)))
> *В Нингма, из цикла Ямантаки,  в ходу тантры Рактаямари и Кришнаямари, + различные терма.
> Кришнаямари относится к маха-йоге*, насчет остального - не знаю.


Это был последний раз, когда я что-то растираю, повторяю и т.д.
За 20 лет практики можно наработать хотя-бы минимальную внимательность и уважение к собеседникам.

Тантра Ваджрабхайравы не относится, и не может относится к Ати-йоге.
Это примерно тоже, что сказать "Тантра Ваджрабхайравы относится к Махамудре".
Категория Недуальных тантр вообще спорная, но к ним относят Калачакру, иногда Хеваджру.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, ну вот я реально не понимаю.
> Тебе в падлу читать сообщения, даже короткие?
> Я про это:
> 
> 
> Это был последний раз, когда я что-то растираю, повторяю и т.д.
> За 20 лет практики можно наработать хотя-бы минимальную внимательность и уважение к собеседникам.
> 
> Тантра Ваджрабхайравы не относится, и не может относится к Ати-йоге.
> ...


Ладно, можешь больше ничего не растирать и не повторять. *Спасибо!* Твоё мнение услышано, я спрошу у других источников). Ибо это спорный вопрос получился.

----------


## Legba

> Из интервью с Чадо Тулку Ринпоче


Вот все не доходили руки написать, что я думаю об этом замечательном интервью.
Честно сказать, я в шоке))




> Сегодня самый неподготовленный человек может попасть на тантрическое посвящение, и часто после этого в нём просыпается гордыня, ощущение «избранности». Создаётся ощущение, что массовые посвящения приносят больше вреда, чем пользы. Не значит ли это, что тантра вредна для мирян и нам стоит практиковать только сутру?
> 
> ‒ Боюсь, что одними практиками сутры в наше время ограничиться трудно. Обратите внимание: большинство западных последователей приходят к буддизму не потому, что интересуются сутрой. Те, кто приходит из-за интереса к сутре ‒ это лишь небольшая часть. *Что привлекает большинство людей? Возможность продления жизни, обретение богатства, какого-то успеха. Они стремятся за посвящением Белой Тары, Дзамбалы и другими. Их приход к буддизму уже связан с тантрой.*
> 
> И это относится не только к вам, западным буддистам. Это верно и для нас, тибетцев. Обратите внимание, пока в течение девяти дней Его Святейшество давал учения по ламриму, много ли было людей из близлежащих поселений? А что будет завтра?


Что? Я правда вот это сейчас прочел? Ринпоче спрашивают - а все ли ОК с неподготовленными учениками. Что у нас там нужно для получения тантрического посвящения (ну уж коли это Гелуг)? Ага, три основы Пути. Отречение, бодхичитта, понимание пустоты. Хоть в какой то степени. И что нам отвечает Ринпоче - а, говорит он, у всех же мотивация 8 мирских дхарм, и у западников, и у тибетцев. Поэтому они связаны с тантрой?! Т.е. мотивация, прямо противоположная предполагаемой (о последствиях практики тантры с такой мотивацией написаны километры) - это вдруг стало ОК?




> Но посмотрим на это под другим углом. Человек приходит только на посвящение, пропустив предварительные учения, и ему говорят: «Медитируй так-то и так-то, визуализируй это и то». Но у него нет необходимых условий и знаний, он не привычен к этому, он пытается концентрироваться, напрягается, его лицо сморщивается (Cмеётся). Он старается изо всех сил, устаёт, из-за этого становится гневливым, раздражительным, проявляются все остальные последствия.
> 
> Практикующий слышит: «Нужно сделать сто тысяч простираний, начитать сто тысяч стослоговых мантр и т. д.» (Знаете, в Дхармасале был случай, когда человек сошёл с ума в процессе начитывания мантры Ваджрасаттвы, даже не закончив.) И вот, поскольку предварительные условия не выполнены, не хочется практиковать, его охватывают лень и желание постоянно откладывать практику на потом.


Так. Вы пустили на Посвящение человека, с неверной мотивацией. Уже молодцы.
Далее - не объяснили ему толком, что делать. Но и не сказали - чувак, только не вздумай что-то там самодеятельно исполнять.
И теперь смеетесь (Sic!) над ним?!
В Дарамсале был случай?! Вот так забавно сложилось?
Вы хотя бы осознаете, что именно ваш гениально выстроенный учебный процесс привел к такому результату?
(Можно, конечно, сказать - "заставь дурака богу молиться..." Но в нормальных случаях человека, все же, пытаются оградить от собственной глупости.
Не дадут, скажем, прыгать в первый раз с 2000 метров с парашютом самостоятельно. К инструктору привяжут, таймер поставят.
А тут - нормуль, пускай приходят, вдохновение же. Сошел с ума? Какой забавный случай, но мы продолжим делать, как делали). 




> Если же во время посвящения слушатель получает объяснения того, что такое буддийское воззрение, что такое буддийская практика, что такое буддийское поведение и, благодаря этому, у него складывается представление о любви и сострадании, то он становится более гармоничным, позитивным. Если, уже имея представление о бодхичитте, он переходит к визуализации какого-то божества, самопорождению, практике простираний и тому подобному, то тогда он не будет себя насиловать и напрягаться, потому что у него есть какое-то представление, он исходит из благих помыслов. *Так получать посвящение было бы правильней.*


Мило, что сказать...
А может так *давать* посвящения было бы правильнее?
Каким образом получается, что ответственность за состав процедуры вдруг легла на ученика?!





> Могу сказать по секрету (улыбается) тех, кто признается вам: «Я хочу неделю медитировать о причине и следствии, потом в течение недели − медитировать о сострадании, о бодхичитте»,‒ таких днём с огнём не сыщешь, они очень редки! Обычно задают вопрос: сколько раз нужно начитать мантру, сколько рук у этого божества, сколько голов у этого божества, какие у него предметы, как оно выглядит? *О чём это говорит?* О том, что мы не осознаём, в чём важность, в чём суть буддийских представлений.


О чем это говорит? Например о том, что несмотря на повторяющиеся из раза в раз вопросы, никто не потрудился составить минимальную методичку с указанием атрибутов и прочего. Это говорит о том, что Посвящения дают всем подряд. А также это говорит о том, что дискурс Сутры в вашем изложении выглядит совершенно непривлекательным - и вместо него слушатели интересуются - нет, не Тантрой. А каким-то тупым бытовым колдунством, что система только поощряет.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Shus (22.07.2015), Аше (22.07.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Кузьмич (22.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> О чем это говорит? Например о том, что несмотря на повторяющиеся из раза в раз вопросы, никто не потрудился составить минимальную методичку с указанием атрибутов и прочего. Это говорит о том, что Посвящения дают всем подряд. А также это говорит о том, что дискурс Сутры в вашем изложении выглядит совершенно непривлекательным - и вместо него слушатели интересуются - нет, не Тантрой. А каким-то тупым бытовым колдунством, что система только поощряет.


Ну, может ведь быть совсем наоборот: приходит человек на посвящение, чтобы сиддхи получить, а потом в процессе выполнения садханы у него появляются умные мысли, типа, откуда тело йидама берётся, что это за иллюзорная природа всего, что за 4 руки aka 4 безмерные, что за парамиты такие aka костяные украшения, кто там что усмиряет, кто там из какой мандалы и что за мандала такая интересная. Я видел живой пример такого, кстати, после посвящения Жёлтого Дзамбалы, но чем там поиски закончились не знаю  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Ну, может ведь быть совсем наоборот: приходит человек на посвящение, чтобы сиддхи получить, а потом в процессе выполнения садханы у него появляются умные мысли, типа, откуда тело йидама берётся, что это за иллюзорная природа всего, что за 4 руки aka 4 безмерные, что за парамиты такие aka костяные украшения, кто там что усмиряет, кто там из какой мандалы и что за мандала такая интересная. Я видел живой пример такого, кстати, после посвящения Жёлтого Дзамбалы, но чем там поиски закончились не знаю


Тут есть ряд моментов. Во-первых, сложиться-то может по разному - но есть четкая инструкция, выданная Ламой Цонкапой - про три основы пути. Это не мы навязываем свое мнение "как надо" - а основатель линии так решил. Во-вторых, без соответствующих инструкций никому не может прийти в голову, что 4 руки это 4 безмерные. Это можно только знать. И, наконец, в третьих. Случайно просветлившиеся как-то остались в историях про махасиддхов. А по факту сам Ринпоче приводит иной (и более закономерный) пример результата - сумасшествие.  А в целом... Получается, что некто прибегает в аптеку, хватает лекарство (полагаясь не на индивидуальные предписания, а на симпатичность упаковки) и принимает его не по инструкции, а по своему усмотрению. Может этот человек выздороветь? Случайно может. Стоит ли закладываться на этот метод? Мне кажется - нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Аше (22.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Кузьмич (22.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Тут есть ряд моментов. Во-первых, сложиться-то может по разному - но есть четкая инструкция, выданная Ламой Цонкапой - про три основы пути. Это не мы навязываем свое мнение "как надо" - а основатель линии так решил. Во-вторых, без соответствующих инструкций никому не может прийти в голову, что 4 руки это 4 безмерные. Это можно только знать. И, наконец, в третьих. Случайно просветлившиеся как-то остались в историях про махасиддхов. А по факту сам Ринпоче приводит иной (и более закономерный) пример результата - сумасшествие.  А в целом... Получается, что некто прибегает в аптеку, хватает лекарство (полагаясь не на индивидуальные предписания, а на симпатичность упаковки) и принимает его не по инструкции, а по своему усмотрению. Может этот человек выздороветь? Случайно может. Стоит ли закладываться на этот метод? Мне кажется - нет.


Даже не знаю что сказать. У "озападнившихся" лам уже появляются поэтапные программы, где люди начинают с сутры, с самых каких-то базовых вещей, а потом, возможно, им выдадут посвящение. Это и Дзигар Конгтрул, у которого можно было проходить очень хорошие курсы с инструкторами, начиная с прибежища + шаматхи, заканчивая какими-то базовыми ваджраянскими вещами вроде типов подношений, и у центров Рипа есть точно такая же хорошая программа, и у Дзонгсара Кхьентсе, и ещё у хорошего ламы, который автор Rebel Buddha, тоже шикарная программа. Но это всё получается, когда у Ламы есть какое-то количество учеников, готовых учить, ну, и организация хоть какая-то сложилась. Ну, а вот у кого всего этого нет, у того нет и нормального процесса обучения.
Зачем Ламы дают неподготовленным ученикам посвящения - лучше у них самих спросить. Тут, я думаю, должен быть ещё какой-то элемент личной ответственности за принятие и практику такого посвящения. Бонцы, вон, не парятся, и открыто заявляют, что спасают многовековую традицию, поэтому всё открывают для широкой публики.

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Каким образом получается, что ответственность за состав процедуры вдруг легла на ученика?!


- Не виноватая я! Он сам пришел!

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Нико (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем Ламы дают неподготовленным ученикам посвящения - лучше у них самих спросить. Тут, я думаю, должен быть ещё какой-то элемент личной ответственности за принятие и практику такого посвящения. Бонцы, вон, не парятся, и открыто заявляют, что спасают многовековую традицию, поэтому всё открывают для широкой публики.


Так и буддийские ламы тоже спасают многовековую традицию... В надежде на то, что кто-нить из пары тыщ получающих всё-таки что-то получит....

Вот примеры _настоящего_:

"Однажды Наропа сделал перед Тилопой простирания, обошёл вокруг него и попросил: «Пожалуйста, будь моим проводником!». Тилопа не ответил — он просто сидел и озирался  вокруг. А затем снял с себя ботинок и ударил им Наропу прямо в межбровье. Наропа тут же лишился чувств. Придя в себя, он внезапно ясно увидел все слова и значения четырёх классов тантр. Тогда Тилопа дал Наропе особые наставления о кратком слоге АХ.

Наропа подумал: «Я служу моему гуру и теперь считаю, что гуру мной доволен и хранит меня в своём сердце. Я получил благословение и уже завершил свои труды». А потом он подумал: «Поскольку я обрёл как понимание писаний, так и свершения, что мне делать? Должен ли я учить или медитировать?» Наропа отправился к Тилопе, чтобы спросить его совета.

В то время у Тилопы была капала, наполненная горячими экскрементами, от которых исходил пар. Используя в качестве ложки человеческое ребро, Тилопа сказал Наропе: «Съешь это и попытайся постичь смысл». После этого Тилопа ушёл. Наропа съел экскременты без малейшего отвращения или колебаний. Когда он их ел, помимо прекрасного аромата, он также ощутил сотню вкусов, доселе им не изведанных. Наропа подумал: «Как экскременты в этом черепе, так и человеческое ребро, — грязные вещи, но благословение Тилопы прекратило их в нечто вкусное». И затем ему подумалось: «Это говорит мне, что, если я не практикую Дхарму, всё моё тело — одни нечистоты. Но если я практикую Дхарму, если медитирую, эти нечистоты станут благословением. Следовательно, это указание на то, что я должен медитировать». Именно так понял данный урок Наропа.

Затем пришёл Тилопа и спросил Наропу: «Ты понимаешь?» Когда Наропа рассказал Тилопе о том, что он понял, Тилопа сказал: «Всё верно».

Наропа сделал перед Тилопой простирания и вновь за ним последовал, на сей раз — в большой город. Там люди стали говорить: «Прибыл очень хороший йогин», и многие пришли к нему с подношениями. В то время Наропа нашёл большой горшок, полный жемчуга. Он был очень этому рад. Думая: «Мой гуру очень добр ко мне, да и моё служение не мало», Наропа пошёл к Тилопе, чтобы поднести ему горшок с жемчугом. Прочтя мысли Наропы, Тилопа решил: «Наропа пока не является великим йогином». Чтобы избавить Наропу от гордыни, Тилопа воссел на невероятно высоком троне из жемчуга. Увидев Тилопу, сидящего на жемчужном троне, Наропа подумал: «Мой гуру Тилопа так богат, что в моём подношении ему этого горшка, полного жемчуга, нет ничего особенного». Тогда он насыпал жемчужины в мандалу и ушёл.

Наропа добрался до дома кузнеца и там уснул. Рано утром, когда он встал, чтобы заняться своей практикой, кузнец подумал: «Наверное, уже рассвело». Когда кузнец понял, что до рассвета ещё далеко, он так сильно ругал Наропу, что тот не мог медитировать. Наропа разозлился и стал много раз себя спрашивать: «Кто в этом виноват?». Наконец, он понял: «Это моя собственная вина — я должен отсечь свой гнев под корень». Тогда Наропа избавился от гнева и постиг нерождённую природу неведения (это означает, что он постиг отсутствие у неведения истинного рождения). Затем Наропа осознал, что смог этого достичь благодаря доброте его гуру. Он отсёк под корень все дхармы, то есть, отсёк корень сансары.

Оттуда Наропа отправился в великий монастырь Наланда, где обучались сотни пандитов. В Наланде было четверо врат и каждые из них охранял пандит, который был обязан вступать в диспут с учёными индуистами. У восточных врат находился Праджнякара; у южных — Кришначарья; у западных — Ратнакарашанти. Но не было пандита, охранявшего северные врата. И местный царь попросил Наропу их охранять.

Когда царь попросил Наропу стать четвёртым защитником, Наропа подумал: «Раньше, когда я был с моим гуру Тилопой, он советовал мне не становиться пандитом, охраняющим четвёртые врата Наланды, но это деяние Дхармы так значимо, что, возможно, не случится ничего страшного, если я его сделаю». Наропа пообещал царю исполнить его наказ. Царь поклонился Наропе в ноги, после чего дал ему посвящение и учения.

Однажды, когда Наропа охранял северные врата монастыря Наланда, к нему на диспут пришёл один индуистский пандит. В тот первый день индуист победил в споре и Наропа, казалось, не мог одержать над ним верх. Монахи Наланды подумали: «Завтра Наропа вновь проиграет диспут». Той ночью Наропа молился Тилопе: «Гуру Тилопа, прошу, помоги!». Тогда Тилопа явился перед Наропой. Огорчённый, Наропа обратился к Тилопе, сказав ему, что он в тот день проявил к нему мало сострадания: «Ты не помог мне победить в диспуте!». Тилопа ответил: «Я был прямо перед тобой, но ты проиграл, потому что ослушался моего совета не спорить с индуистами в Наланде». Затем Тилопа сказал: «Завтра, когда будешь вести дебаты с этим индуистом, сложи руки в угрожающей мудре». 

На следующий день во время диспута с индуистом Наропа сделал в точности то, что посоветовал ему Тилопа. Он указал на индуиста угрожающей мудрой, и, увидев эту мудру, все индуисты содрогнулись. Все они были побеждены, и им пришлось обратиться в буддизм. 

В другой день у северных врат Наланды замертво упал огромный слон. Все были этим очень обеспокоены, ведь если бы труп слона остался там, все жители северной стороны бы заболели. Но тело было так огромно, что его нельзя было унести. Наропа вырыл большую яму вблизи от города, перенёс своё сознание в труп слона и переместил его тело в ту яму. После этого Наропа вновь вернулся в своё прежнее тело.

Однажды Наропа пошёл совершить омовение, но свой защитный амулет, который обычно носил на себе, оставил на крыше свинарника, чтобы его не намочить. Прилетела ворона и, схватив его амулет, попыталась улететь. Наропа сделал угрожающую мудру, и просто глядя на ворону, её парализовал. Это свидетельствовало о том, что Наропа осуществил тантрические деяния.

Когда-то Наропа жил подаянием и протягивал людям свою чашу из черепа, питаясь всем, что ему достанется. Однажды, вместо того чтобы положить пищу в чашу Наропы, разбойники кинули в неё нож. Наропа повращал ножом, и нож растаял, став нектаром, который он выпил.

Наропа совершил множество удивительных деяний, правильно вверяя себя своему благому другу Тилопе. В результате он обрёл великие свершения, что и доказал этими разнообразными деяниями, на которые простые люди не способны. Затем Наропа осуществил махамудру. В его святом уме возникли невообразимые достоинства, и он достиг просветления в промежуточном состоянии".
_
Лама Сопа Ринпоче "Сердце пути"_

А нам, за неимением суши, придётся обойтись пирожком из ближайшей столовки.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> а махамамсу, чарас и т.д. он с собой привезет или на месте добудут? ))


Ну, с чарасом там все должно быть хоккей... Крым!

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Ну, я, кстати, не уверен, что именно такую традицию Ламы спасают многолюдными вангами  :Smilie: 

А вообще, скептики правильные вопросы задают. Только вот как на них отвечать за Лам, я не знаю  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, я, кстати, не уверен, что именно такую традицию Ламы спасают многолюдными вангами 
> 
> А вообще, скептики правильные вопросы задают. Только вот как на них отвечать за Лам, я не знаю


А чего не знать? Ламы сами отвечают же).

----------


## Ондрий

> Так и буддийские ламы тоже спасают многовековую традицию... В надежде на то, что кто-нить из пары тыщ получающих всё-таки что-то получит....



- Что нам делать, отче? Не умеем мы отличать добрых от злых! 
- Бейте их всех, ибо Господь познает своих!
 ​И перебито было великое множество в том городе

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Нико (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> «Это говорит мне, что, если я не практикую Дхарму, всё моё тело — одни нечистоты. Но если я практикую Дхарму, если медитирую, эти нечистоты станут благословением. Следовательно, это указание на то, что я должен медитировать». Именно так понял данный урок Наропа.
> 
> Затем пришёл Тилопа и спросил Наропу: «Ты понимаешь?» Когда Наропа рассказал Тилопе о том, что он понял, Тилопа сказал: «Всё верно».


И что, для такого понимания надо говно есть? О боги!!!

----------


## Нико

> И что, для такого понимания надо говно есть? О боги!!!


Иногда -- да. @*Вантус* бы объяснил. Других не знаю....

----------


## Кузьмич

> Иногда -- да. @*Вантус* бы объяснил. Других не знаю....


Ничего он не объяснил за годы на форуме. Мне кажется, он просто выпендрежник. 

Например, тезис: Все-говно.
 Что бы придерживаться его, необязательно пробовать говно, необязательно пробовать "все". Достаточно - верить... А тут уж - кто во что... предпочитает...

----------

Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну, я, кстати, не уверен, что именно такую традицию Ламы спасают многолюдными вангами 
> 
> А вообще, скептики правильные вопросы задают. Только вот как на них отвечать за Лам, я не знаю


Судя по интервью, Ламы прекрасно себя чувствуют)))
Вопрос-то и в интервью был задан совершенно правильный.



> Создаётся ощущение, что массовые посвящения приносят больше вреда, чем пользы.


Но нет, Ринпоче сказал, что все ОК)))

Если честно, замечательной риторике насчет "одного из пары тысяч" можно противопоставить простой аргумент.
Все, кто достаточно долго варится в тусовке, знает явно более одного человека, сошедшего с ума.
Обострился их психоз или возник - но факт остается фактом.
Безумие, самоубийства, убийства, изнасилования - всего этого навалом.
А вот про достигших освобождения/просветления в той же тусовке чой-то не слыхать.
Все одно, какая-то не шибко сострадательная математика выходит.)))

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Кузьмич (22.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Кстати, друзья.
Уж который день забываю написать.
Наш друг Амфетаминовый Бобр любит выдвигать следующий тезис относительно сиддхи:
- сиддхи мирянам массово не показывают, потому что Виная запрещает. А раньше показывали, поскольку махасиддхи были йогинами, а не монахами. Шах и мат!

При этом, отчего-то, Бобр забывает про.... Шантидеву (ака Бхусуку).
Который был, несомненно, монахом. 
И демонстрировал таки сиддхи (причем, кстати, левитировал) при большом скоплении народа.
Аргумент с "запретом для монахов" - считаю несостоятельным.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А нам, за неимением суши, придётся обойтись пирожком из ближайшей столовки.


Собственно, главный вопрос - "а пирожок-ли это?"

----------


## Нико

> Собственно, главный вопрос - "а пирожок-ли это?"


Пирожок. Пробовали.... Отдаёт протухшим мясом, но пирожок это!!! Практически чебурек!))))) (И если что, весь вопрос в восприятии пирожка как балы).

----------


## Ондрий

> Если честно, замечательной риторике насчет "одного из пары тысяч" можно противопоставить простой аргумент.
> Все, кто достаточно долго варится в тусовке, знает явно более одного человека, сошедшего с ума.
> Обострился их психоз или возник - но факт остается фактом.
> Безумие, самоубийства, убийства, изнасилования - всего этого навалом.
> А вот про достигших освобождения/просветления в той же тусовке чой-то не слыхать.
> Все одно, какая-то не шибко сострадательная математика выходит.)))


это вообще огромная проблема безответственности лам.
увы, но им глубоко пофиг что там у их "учеников" и как. Не виноватые они - люди сами пришли.
буддизм, тем более эзотерический и так собирает вокруг себя странноватых людей образующих социальную группу риска, но в текущей ситуации еще и усугубляет все их ментальные проблемы.
мой тезис - современный ТБ не делает людей ни добрее, ни мягче, ни умнее, а наоборот выпячивает, усиливает все, что у людей там есть.
никакой лоджонг не работает, как психовали раньше - так и психуют люди, как ругались, обманывали, гордились и т.д. - так и продолжают это делать, только еще сильнее. 
за много лет тусовок это мое горькое наблюдение только укрепилось


конечно есть отличные люди в ТБ, много, но это не заслуга ТБ как такового, а скорее его "недоработка".

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Кузьмич (22.07.2015), Паня (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Пирожок. Пробовали.... Отдаёт протухшим мясом, но пирожок это!!! Практически чебурек!))))) (И если что, весь вопрос в восприятии пирожка как балы).




```

```

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Получается, что некто прибегает в аптеку, хватает лекарство (полагаясь не на индивидуальные предписания, а на симпатичность упаковки) и принимает его не по инструкции, а по своему усмотрению. Может этот человек выздороветь? Случайно может. Стоит ли закладываться на этот метод? Мне кажется - нет.


Кстати, про рандомные посвящения и возможность их реализации можно вспомнить случай с махасиддхой, который случайно получил посвящение будучи в животе у огромной рыбины  :Smilie:  Но это исключение какое-то, да.

----------


## Legba

> Кстати, про рандомные посвящения и возможность их реализации можно вспомнить случай с махасиддхой, который случайно получил посвящение будучи в животе у огромной рыбины  Но это исключение какое-то, да.


Эта история вообще чрезвычайно волшебная, поскольку Матсиендранатха слушал учение непосредственно от Шивы.
Что также несколько расшатывает устои)))

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

да и в рыбе-то той не сидели 100500 "ученикофф" из которых только Матьсендранатхе прок вышел, а остальных бы рыба переварила, нет кармы-с

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> это вообще огромная проблема безответственности лам.
> увы, но им глубоко пофиг что там у их "учеников" и как. Не виноватые они - люди сами пришли.
> буддизм, тем более эзотерический и так собирает вокруг себя странноватых людей образующих социальную группу риска, но в текущей ситуации еще и усугубляет все их ментальные проблемы.
> мой тезис - современный ТБ не делает людей ни добрее, ни мягче, ни умнее, а наоборот выпячивает, усиливает все, что у людей там есть.
> никакой лоджонг не работает, как психовали раньше - так и психуют люди, как ругались, обманывали, гордились и т.д. - так и продолжают это делать, только еще сильнее. 
> за много лет тусовок это мое горькое наблюдение только укрепилось
> 
> 
> конечно есть отличные люди в ТБ, много, но это не заслуга ТБ как такового, а скорее его "недоработка".


Неправы вы. Некоторые всё-таки улучшились за счёт лоджонгов. Но только за счёт лоджонгов и Шантидевы!!!! 

А ламы, да, в основном безответственные они. Один ответственный мой покинул меня в 2012-м. До сих пор плачу.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Неправы вы. Некоторые всё-таки улучшились за счёт лоджонгов. Но только за счёт лоджонгов и Шантидевы!!!!


это такая же экзальтированная вера как и в сиддхи которых никто нигде не видел.
надо было просто проверить это "лучше". очень просто - скажите ему что-то очень неприятное, сразу вся "бодхичитта" полезет из всех щелей. А уж тут это видно и без микроскопа.
даже тибецкие байки есть про мышей погрызших бороду йогина.

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Если честно, замечательной риторике насчет "одного из пары тысяч" можно противопоставить простой аргумент.
> Все, кто достаточно долго варится в тусовке, знает явно более одного человека, сошедшего с ума.
> Обострился их психоз или возник - но факт остается фактом.
> Безумие, самоубийства, убийства, изнасилования - всего этого навалом.
> А вот про достигших освобождения/просветления в той же тусовке чой-то не слыхать.
> Все одно, какая-то не шибко сострадательная математика выходит.)))


Там вообще из интервью следует такая штука, что посвящения полезно получать для "отпечатка", чтобы "вдохновиться" на практику, но то, на что получил посвящение, практиковать не надо, ибо не фиг, может стать ещё хужее.

По поводу безумий и всех остальных безобразий: есть ведь ещё такая неприятная вещь, когда ты получаешь ванг и в прямом смысле не знаешь, что с ним делать. Как интегрировать это всё в жизнь, не проходя какой-нибудь жёсткий ретрит по приближению божества за неимением возможности оторваться от тех обязательств, что у тебя есть на данный момент. Ну, иногда какой-нибудь лама что-то скажет про гордость, преобразование эмоций, сноподобность реальности, но это редко бывает. Хоть бы уж поэму Джамгона Конгтрула про Ваджраяну заставляли учить наизусть, что ли. Только какие-нибудь нарушители самай что-то про интеграцию открыто вещают. Вот и возникает у людей непонятное подвешенное состояние, что они вроде как что-то практикуют, но не в ретрите, поэтому всё потеряно, бросают садхану. Вот кто по чесноку самайи все держит в чистоте? Но это я не к тому пишу, что всё это безобразие от нарушения самай  :Smilie:  Это, скорее всего, от отсутствия практики. Но не мне судить, конечно.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> никакой лоджонг не работает, как психовали раньше - так и психуют люди, как ругались, обманывали, гордились и т.д. - так и продолжают это делать, только еще сильнее.


Не надо забывать, что лоджонги они тоже не для всех  :Smilie:  А так, если честно, меня лоджонги в их традиционной интерпретации не особо вдохновляют. Но в изложении Чогьяма Трунгпы и Ко, а особенно Кена МакЛеода, те же пресловутые 7 пунктов, мне очень помогли и помогают. Хотя субъективная оценка, да.

----------


## Нико

> это такая же экзальтированная вера как и в сиддхи которых никто нигде не видел.
> надо было просто проверить это "лучше". очень просто - скажите ему что-то очень неприятное, сразу вся "бодхичитта" полезет из всех щелей. А уж тут это видно и без микроскопа.
> даже тибецкие байки есть про мышей погрызших бороду йогина.


Неа... Проверьте.... Вам скажут что-то очень неприятное, а вы промолчите. Не отвечайте неприятным. Вот это и будет лоджонг!!!

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Неа... Проверьте.... Вам скажут что-то очень неприятное, а вы промолчите. Не отвечайте неприятным. Вот это и будет лоджонг!!!


Ну, это и вправду себе очень сложно представить. Лоджонг - это когда стараешься промолчать, но не факт, что *всегда* это получается. Чем больше таких моментов "промолчать", тем эффективнее лоджонг.

----------


## Дубинин

> ... Вот кто по чесноку самайи все держит в чистоте? Но это я не к тому пишу, что всё это безобразие от нарушения самай  Это, скорее всего, от отсутствия практики. Но не мне судить, конечно.


А кто их по этому-же чесноку- принял? (то-есть получил реальное посвящение и весь сознательный с полным пониманием набор обязательств..?)))

----------

Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Там вообще из интервью следует такая штука, что посвящения полезно получать для "отпечатка", чтобы "вдохновиться" на практику, но то, на что получил посвящение, практиковать не надо, ибо не фиг, может стать ещё хужее.
> 
> По поводу безумий и всех остальных безобразий: есть ведь ещё такая неприятная вещь, когда ты получаешь ванг и в прямом смысле не знаешь, что с ним делать. Как интегрировать это всё в жизнь, не проходя какой-нибудь жёсткий ретрит по приближению божества за неимением возможности оторваться от тех обязательств, что у тебя есть на данный момент. Ну, иногда какой-нибудь лама что-то скажет про гордость, преобразование эмоций, сноподобность реальности, но это редко бывает. Хоть бы уж поэму Джамгона Конгтрула про Ваджраяну заставляли учить наизусть, что ли. Только какие-нибудь нарушители самай что-то про интеграцию открыто вещают. Вот и возникает у людей непонятное подвешенное состояние, что они вроде как что-то практикуют, но не в ретрите, поэтому всё потеряно, бросают садхану. Вот кто по чесноку самайи все держит в чистоте? Но это я не к тому пишу, что всё это безобразие от нарушения самай  Это, скорее всего, от отсутствия практики. Но не мне судить, конечно.


Если бы просто "не работало" - это ерунда. Все еще хуже - люди продают даже квартиры чтобы "уйти в скиты" и впадают в прочие сиюминутные порывы. Потом все становиться предсказуемо плохо.
А как иначе? Люди же читают и слушаю проповеди - надо уйти из дома, смерть в пещере - лучшая смерть, ритрит - лучшее занятие в жизни, даяние дхармы - лучшее даяние и т.д. Естественно люди искренне хотят соответствовать, их даже осуждать за это нельзя. Осуждению подлежат такие вот безответственные проповедники.

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, это и вправду себе очень сложно представить. Лоджонг - это когда стараешься промолчать, но не факт, что *всегда* это получается. Чем больше таких моментов "промолчать", тем эффективнее лоджонг.


Это не так трудно, если мало эго. Например, тебе говорят: "Ты такой-сякой скотина, мне много об этом рассказывали". А у тебя нет ответа, просто нет его! Ты не можешь мгновенно возразить: "А ты и сам вот такой-сякой".... Это результат лоджонга.

----------


## Ондрий

не видел таких. 
хотя нет. видел. но не буддистов.
просто трусоватость или блаженная тормознутость.

----------


## Нико

> не видел таких. 
> хотя нет. видел. но не буддистов.
> просто трусоватость или блаженная тормознутость.


А меня видели? Я как раз из "таких".)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Это не так трудно, если мало эго. Например, тебе говорят: "Ты такой-сякой скотина, мне много об этом рассказывали". А у тебя нет ответа, просто нет его! Ты не можешь мгновенно возразить: "А ты и сам вот такой-сякой".... Это результат лоджонга.


Это какой-то неправильный лоджонг и делают его неправильные лоджонгпа  :Smilie:  Если честно, не хочу обсуждать конкретную ситуацию, тем более, что конкретной ситуации-то тут нет, но иногда уход в сторону от ситуации - это никакое не смирение, а действительно потакание своему эго.

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это какой-то неправильный лоджонг и делают его неправильные лоджонгпа  Если честно, не хочу обсуждать конкретную ситуацию, тем более, что конкретной ситуации-то тут нет, но иногда уход в сторону от ситуации - это никакое не смирение, а действительно потакание своему эго.


Это правильный лоджонг как раз. Лоджонг -- он не на небесах сидит, а прямо тут и сразу. Разберитесь в себе, если до сих пор не поняли, что это такое.

----------


## Ондрий

> А меня видели? Я как раз из "таких".)


no comments )))

----------


## Legba

> Это не так трудно, если мало эго. Например, тебе говорят: "Ты такой-сякой скотина, мне много об этом рассказывали". А *у тебя нет ответа*, просто нет его! *Ты не можешь* мгновенно возразить: "А ты и сам вот такой-сякой".... Это результат лоджонга.


Это какое-то инвалидное состояние, извини.
Фишка в том, чтобы быть способным контролировать свои реакции, а не утратить способность реагировать.
А так это какое-то скопчество.)))
Если ты мотивирован состраданием - ты будешь понимать, как именно поступить вот в этой конкретной ситуации.
Иногда сострадательнее будет и ответить - а тут, вишь ты, ответа нет.

----------

Кузьмич (23.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Это правильный лоджонг как раз. Лоджонг -- он не на небесах сидит, а прямо тут и сразу. Разберитесь в себе, если до сих пор не поняли, что это такое.


Я же говорю, вы целиком ситуацию целиком не описываете, такого коня в вакууме я обсуждать не хочу. Если у вас в этот момент зашкаливает ярость и вы не даёте ей ходу, сохраняя при этом остатки ясности ума, понимая что для вас лучше в этой ситуации - ответить или промолчать, то да, это лоджонг. Ушёл разбираться в себе  :Frown:

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А меня видели? Я как раз из "таких".)


Зря нарываешься - кому-нибудь типа меня ведь и проверить ума хватит)))
Впрочем, чего проверять - в теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" ты чуть что - сразу на кнопки жать, а тако же голосить "женншшшин обижааають"
С "ответами" у тебя все в порядке.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это какое-то инвалидное состояние, извини.
> Фишка в том, чтобы быть способным контролировать свои реакции, а не утратить способность реагировать.
> А так это какое-то скопчество.)))
> Если ты мотивирован состраданием - ты будешь понимать, как именно поступить вот в этой конкретной ситуации.
> Иногда сострадательнее будет и ответить - а тут, вишь ты, ответа нет.


Если ты называешь истинную Дхарму "инвалидным состоянием", что мне тут ещё добавить? Это не неспособность отреагировать на обидчика, это отсутствие гнева и себялюбия. Если хочешь знать. Лоджонг это.

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Все, кто достаточно долго варится в тусовке, знает явно более одного человека, сошедшего с ума.
> Обострился их психоз или возник - но факт остается фактом.
> Безумие, самоубийства, убийства, изнасилования - всего этого навалом.


Ничего себе тусовка у вас. За всю жизнь ощался только с одним убийцей, и то не в Сангхе. Кстати, неплохой человек был, обстоятельств того, как получилось, что он отсидел, не знаю.
Из людей, заходивших с БЦ - самоубийство знаю одно, да и то, мотивация у него была свою тусовку создать на базе БЦ, сумасшедших - троих. Но из этого не сделать вывод, что вывых мозгов произошел именно по причине практики, хотя способствует, да. У одного были в биографии наркотики, а двое других были из Дзогчен-общины. ) Думаю, в ДО их может быть больше, просто потому, что это больше притягивает, чем наши пролетарские центры Карма Кагью. ) Главное, сразу выпроваживать. Я не рассказываю о буддизме верующим людям, а если приходится говорить о медитации новичкам, на всякий случай ненавязчиво интересуюсь по поводу психиатрических диагнозов, эпилепсии.
Кстати, мне рассказывали, как на одном камерном ретрите в глубинке человек с диагназом "Шизофрения" умер прямо в гомпе сразу по окончании ретрита, лучше смерти и не придумаешь. )Лучше уж так, чем как то иначе.




> А вот про достигших освобождения/просветления в той же тусовке чой-то не слыхать.


Я не думаю, что в монастырях Тибета результат  был лучше намного.

----------


## Нико

> Зря нарываешься - кому-нибудь типа меня ведь и проверить ума хватит)))
> Впрочем, чего проверять - в теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" ты чуть что - сразу на кнопки жать, а тако же голосить "женншшшин обижааають"
> С "ответами" у тебя все в порядке.


Это было в юности, теперь я такая же, как вы все, стала. Одно отличие -- Прибежище не потеряно. )

----------


## Максим Петровский

> это вообще огромная проблема безответственности лам.
> увы, но им глубоко пофиг что там у их "учеников" и как. Не виноватые они - люди сами пришли.


Массовые Ванги давали и дают самые высокие ламы. Думаю, они знают, что делают. Мне странно примерять на себя их шапку и садится на их трон.



> мой тезис - современный ТБ не делает людей ни добрее, ни мягче, ни умнее, а наоборот выпячивает, усиливает все, что у людей там есть.
> никакой лоджонг не работает, как психовали раньше - так и психуют люди, как ругались, обманывали, гордились и т.д. - так и продолжают это делать, только еще сильнее. 
> за много лет тусовок это мое горькое наблюдение только укрепилось


Я не могу говорить про весь ТБ, есть много общин, о жизни которых ничего не известно и представителей которых не встречал. Но, действительно, многих из тех кого я видел в динамике на протяжении почти двух десятков лет, прежде всего, в своем БЦ, не могу похвалить за свойства их характера. От большинства из них предпочел бы держаться куда подальше. Ни дела делать с ними, ни общаться не представляется возможным. Люди, кого бы я рад там видеть, выдавливают, не стесняясь в средствах. Наверх поднимается пена и в БЦ точно так же - остаются самые наглые, активные, жестокие, беспринципные и конформисты, которые готовы это терпеть. За небольшими исключениями.

Скорее всего, люди пришли в центр за психотерапией. Потом им понравились другие ништяки - туовка, возможность познакомиться с противоположным полом, власть, положение в группе. По большому счету, не смотря на то, что многие формально выполнили Нендро, они до сих пор еще не приняли Прибежище, видел как в ситуации, в которой они получат с этого выгоду, люди, буквально сточившие четки до квадратного состояния, клеветали ламе на своих ваджрных братьев и сестер или делали прямо противоположное словам ламы.  

Это все печально, но примером могут служить Учителя, а не те, кто не добились результата.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это было в юности, теперь я такая же, как вы все, стала.


Даушш. Девичий век недолог))) за 2 года со времен темы ЗиВ много песка утекло)))

----------


## Legba

> Если ты называешь истинную Дхарму "инвалидным состоянием", что мне тут ещё добавить? Это не неспособность отреагировать на обидчика, это отсутствие гнева и себялюбия. Если хочешь знать. Лоджонг это.


Твое изложение уже "истинная Дхарма"?!
Молодец, так держать. Чо ты от ламства открещиваешься, круто получается))
В твоем изложении это звучало именно как неспособность отреагировать, сорри.
И не я один это заметил, так что сорри - проблема не в предмете, а в способе изложения.
Сейчас уже получилось гораздо лучше))

----------


## Нико

> Твое изложение уже "истинная Дхарма"?!
> Молодец, так держать. Чо ты от ламства открещиваешься, круто получается))
> В твоем изложении это звучало именно как неспособность отреагировать, сорри.
> И не я один это заметил, так что сорри - проблема не в предмете, а в способе изложения.
> Сейчас уже получилось гораздо лучше))


Не язви. Слушай Дудко))))))).

----------


## Ондрий

Если, согласно Нико, ламами становятся не по бумажке, а по факту наличия учеников, то я записываюсь в ученики. Хватит уж ей околачиваться по басурманским заграницам, о России думать пора.

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Паня (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Даушш. Девичий век недолог))) за 2 года со времен темы ЗиВ много песка утекло)))


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82GOQ-Mw1vc

----------


## Legba

> Массовые Ванги давали и дают самые высокие ламы. 
> 
> Это все печально, но примером могут служить Учителя, а не те, кто не добились результата.


Если Вы заметили, разговор начался с интервью такого вот высокого Ламы.
Вас его ответы устроили? ОК, тогда вопросов нет))) Вы только за него не долумывайте - 
уж что сказал, то сказал)))
А примером ценности обучения являются, как раз ученики, это довольно очевидно.
А то получается "это чудесные курсы английского языка, я правда не видел,
чтобы после них говорили по английски... Да и русский некоторые подзабыли... 
Но преподаватель очень, очень хороший! Я, правда, никогда не видел его в ситуации,
когда нужно говорить по английски... Но кааак он нам рассказывал про неправильные глаголы!"
Ну серьезно, о чем можно судить по Учителям? Максимум трабла у них - тупые вопросы.
Причем не каверзные, а именно тупые. Что их может так уж раздражить, чтобы лоджонг
свой пришлось расчехлять?)))

----------

Паня (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Не язви. Слушай Дудко))))))).


Мало кто понял мой посыл о Дудко.
Я вовсе не считаю его отличным Ламой (я вообще о нем ничего не знаю).
Я просто считаю, что он ничем не хуже абсолютного большинства тибетских
коллег))) А уж приведенное интервью (или книгу "Рык снежного льва") считаю
куда более возмутительными, чем его письма и демотиваторы.

----------

Дубинин (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если, согласно Нико, ламами становятся не по бумажке, а по факту наличия учеников, то я записываюсь в ученики. Хватит уж ей околачиваться по басурманским заграницам, о России думать пора.


Йес! Если вы не дай будда станете моим первым ученичком, то огребёте по полной программе ламрим и нендро для начала. Вам это надо???)))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Йес! Если вы не дай будда станете моим первым ученичком, то огребёте по полной программе ламрим и нендро для начала. Вам это надо???)))))


Согласен. Бешеной собаке - 7 верст не крюк, а уж  очередным циклом изучения ламрима и сидения за нендро правоверного  гелугпинца напугать трудно. Бить будете? А то незабвенный Калден-ла очень уж любил прикладыватся толстой пачкой текстов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Йес! Если вы не дай будда станете моим первым ученичком, то огребёте по полной программе ламрим и нендро для начала. Вам это надо???)))))


Не рискуй- а то он по ламриму вопросы уточняющие начнёт задавать, да и по нёндрам уточнения- ого-го как можно поспрашать..)))

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Ондрий (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен. Бешеной собаке - 7 верст не крюк, а уж  очередным циклом изучения ламрима и сидения за нендро правоверного  гелугпинца напугать трудно. Бить будете? А то незабвенный Калден-ла очень уж любил прикладыватся толстой пачкой текстов.


Бить буду.Чётками). И бамбуком.

----------


## Нико

> Не рискуй- а то он по ламриму вопросы уточняющие начнёт задавать, да и по нёндрам уточнения- ого-го как можно поспрашать..)))


А ты не ревнуй, у меня первый ученик образовался! И не кто-нибудь, хехе.... Дай ламой побыть на часок).

----------

Дубинин (22.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> ...или книгу "Рык снежного льва"...


Что-то не нашел такой книги. Вы случайно не про "Европа глазами снежного льва"?

----------

Нико (22.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А ты не ревнуй, у меня первый ученик образовался! И не кто-нибудь, хехе.... Дай ламой побыть на часок).


Да я за тебя беспокоюсь, он хоть и старорежимно- благородный, но мало-ли.. смешать с субстанцией ваше гурство вдруг захочет..

----------


## Ондрий

нене, я всякого капалического не хочу. все по канонам Сарма! Трон там, хадаки, йогурты с цагли, у меня даже рында с ваджром остались и чашечки для алтаря.

----------

Нико (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да я за тебя беспокоюсь, он хоть и старорежимно- благородный, но мало-ли.. смешать с субстанцией ваше гурство вдруг захочет..


Ревность -- это омрачение, понятно????)

----------


## Ондрий

да ладно вам, пусть будет много учеников, я только за. целая традиция может зародиться

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Если Вы заметили, разговор начался с интервью такого вот высокого Ламы.


Вы заметили, что я процитировал то, на что отвечал? Ондрий упоминал лам как таковых.




> Вас его ответы устроили? ОК, тогда вопросов нет)))


 Мне, честно говоря, не показалось очень интересным, наверное, потому, что впервые об этом ламе я узнал из этой темы.




> Вы только за него не долумывайте - уж что сказал, то сказал)))


Где я что-либо додумываю за кого бы то ни было? Приведите цитату.




> А примером ценности обучения являются, как раз ученики, это довольно очевидно.


Мне очевидно, что задаваться вопросами есть повод, когда обещают одно, а по факту другое. Я никогда не слышал от своих учителей, что они обладают сиддхами или то, что все мы, их ученики, массово станем Буддами в этой жизни. Лама Оле говорит, что мы достигнет Просветления в поле 6 Будды, которым станет Кармапа. Те, кто хотят быстрей, должны, думаю, использовать другие методы. 




> Ну серьезно, о чем можно судить по Учителям?


Не понял вопроса, а по чем еще можно судить в тибетском буддизме?  Если бы я не встретил своего учителя, вряд ли смог бы стать буддистом. Не было бы ощущения, что это имеет какое-то отношение ко мне. Я отродясь не думал о буддизме и в Бога верить тогда. Это был переворот.

Legba, а кто ваш главный учитель? Спрашиваю, чтобы понять, где учат такому воззрению, как у вас?

----------


## Legba

> Что-то не нашел такой книги. Вы случайно не про "Европа глазами снежного льва"?


Она самая. Извините, попутал.

----------


## Аше

> Она самая. Извините, попутал.


А, ок. Кстати совершенно замечательная книга и даже в тему топика. Причем замечательна она в первую очередь тем, что проливает свет на происходящее в головах у некоторых тибетцев. А то пока люди не сильно близко общаются, они могут даже не подозревать, что стоит за фасадом улыбок и любезностей на публику, а тут тибетец взял и выложил как он видит происходящее.

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Лама Оле говорит, что мы достигнет Просветления в поле 6 Будды, которым станет Кармапа.


О, это что-то новое. Расскажите поподробнее. В каком смысле шестого? Если считать откуда? И как Кармапа может *стать* буддой, если он *уже* Нирманакайя?



> Legba, а кто ваш главный учитель? Спрашиваю, чтобы понять, где учат такому воззрению, как у вас?


Такого безобразия достигают сугубо самостоятельно. :Big Grin: 
У меня же в традиции написано - Voodoo. Что вдруг за идеи относительно моего ученичества?

----------

Кузьмич (23.07.2015), Паня (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> да ладно вам, пусть будет много учеников, я только за. целая традиция может зародиться


Не, мне только одного хватит пока что.... Головной боли не оберёшься потом. Одного привести к состоянию -- это же мУка!

----------


## Ондрий

> А, ок. Кстати совершенно замечательная книга и даже в тему топика. Причем замечательна она в первую очередь тем, что проливает свет на происходящее в головах у некоторых тибетцев. А то пока люди не сильно близко общаются, они могут даже не подозревать, что стоит за фасадом улыбок и любезностей на публику, а тут тибетец взял и выложил как он видит происходящее.


Я, признаться, с трудом заставил себя это прочесть до конца. Была бы книга бумажная, ритуально подтерся бы, ей богу. А так - планшет было жалко, пришлось дочитать и удалить файл. Что сказать.. плюс 20 поинтов к тому, что бы учиться у Нико, а не у тибетцев!  :Wink:

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Аше (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что сказать.. плюс 20 поинтов к тому, что бы учиться у Нико, а не у тибетцев!


Государь сам изволил захотеть учиться плохому. Толпы бханте Топперов, лам Олегов и ринпоче Дудко на него не повлияли. :Wink:  Тогда битьё чётками, которое обычно вышибает всякий сор из головы!

----------


## Максим Петровский

> О, это что-то новое. Расскажите поподробнее. В каком смысле шестого? Если считать откуда? И как Кармапа может *стать* буддой, если он *уже* Нирманакайя?


Если считаь Будду Шакьямуни 4-м Буддой нашего исторического периода.



> У меня же в традиции написано - Voodoo. Что вдруг за идеи относительно моего ученичества?


Идеи будут, пока не услышу от вас же, что вы не буддист. 
Вы буддист?

Так что я там за кого то додумывал? Вы не ответили.

----------


## Legba

> Если считаь Будду Шакьямуни 4-м Буддой нашего исторического периода.


Т.е. после Майтреи? ОК... А что делать с тем, что Кармапа уже Нирманакайя?




> Идеи будут, пока не услышу от вас же, что вы не буддист. 
> Вы буддист?


Я смогу ответить, только если Вы объясните, что для Вас значит слово "буддист".
Сам я стараюсь на себя и других подобных ярлыков не клеить))




> Так что я там за кого то додумывал? Вы не ответили.


Нет, Вы ничего не додумывали. Я просто имел ввиду, что данный Высокий Лама сказал по предмету все, что мог.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Государь сам изволил захотеть учиться плохому. Толпы бханте Топперов, лам Олегов и ринпоче Дудко на него не повлияли. Тогда битьё чётками, которое обычно вышибает всякий сор из головы!


Так Вы моя последняя надежда вновь уверовать в будду, дхарму и сангху! Битьем это даже Калден не сумел вправить, что уж говорить о разных ринпоче.. нужны искусные ср-ва и персональный подход.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Общие ванги в Тибете имеют многовековую историю.
По поводу разных знаменательных дат и событий в личной практике, "высокие" Ламы всегда давали общие посвящения для больших собраний людей. 
И не только в Тибете, но и в соседних регионах.

Объяснение простое - засевается семя, передаётся благословление и защита.

----------


## Нико

> Так Вы моя последняя надежда вновь уверовать в будду, дхарму и сангху! Битьем это даже Калден не сумел вправить, что уж говорить о разных ринпоче.. нужны искусные ср-ва и персональный подход.


Я персональный подход... придумаю!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. после Майтреи? ОК... А что делать с тем, что Кармапа уже Нирманакайя?


это - методологический прием...

----------

Legba (23.07.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Если считаь Будду Шакьямуни 4-м Буддой нашего исторического периода.
> 
> Идеи будут, пока не услышу от вас же, что вы не буддист. 
> Вы буддист?
> 
> Так что я там за кого то додумывал? Вы не ответили.


Он 7 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Семь_будд_прошлого . Или с начала кальпы?

----------


## Ондрий

> Общие ванги в Тибете имеют многовековую историю.
> По поводу разных знаменательных дат и событий в личной практике, "высокие" Ламы всегда давали общие посвящения для больших собраний людей. 
> И не только в Тибете, но и в соседних регионах.
> 
> Объяснение простое - засевается семя, передаётся благословление и защита.


Вообще-то, если мне склероз не изменяет, массовые ванги плебеям начались с легкой руки именно что Пабонки. Т.е. совсем недавно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О, это что-то новое. Расскажите поподробнее. В каком смысле шестого? Если считать откуда? И как Кармапа может *стать* буддой, если он *уже* Нирманакайя?
> 
> .



Пока существует Учение одного Будды, Арья Бодхисатвы не проявляют Полное Совершенное Просветление (Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи).

----------


## Ондрий

> Пока существует Учение одного Будды, Арья Бодхисатвы не проявляют Полное Совершенное Просветление (Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи).


нет, речь скорее идет о 12ти деяниях проявляемых в мирах, а не самом пробуждении как таковом которое происходит всегда в/на Акаништхе задолго до... А точнее об 11м деянии - повороте колеса. Но это согласно учению мантры.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то, если мне склероз не изменяет, массовые ванги плебеям начались с легкой руки именно что Пабонки. Т.е. совсем недавно.


А в Кагью тогда откуда?

В жизнеописаниях часто пишется, такойто-такойто по случаю такомуто, дал ванг большому скоплению народа.

Также например, шерпы Лам  приглашали на праздники и те давали массовые ванги, для обычных неграмотных горцев.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> нет, речь скорее идет о 12ти деяниях проявляемых в мирах, а не самом пробуждении как таковом которое происходит всегда в/на Акаништхе задолго до... А точнее об 11м деянии - повороте колеса. Но это согласно учению мантры.


Да, по сути просто не заявляют о себе как о Полностью Просветлённом.

Чтоб не мешать друг другу  :Smilie:

----------

Максим Петровский (22.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, если мне склероз не изменяет, массовые ванги плебеям начались с легкой руки именно что Пабонки. Т.е. совсем недавно.


Каким таким "плебеям"? Вы хоть понимаете, кто там был в аудитории-то? Или ваще вы хотите сравнять с землёй традицию? (Хос, где ты???)

----------


## Ондрий

> А в Кагью тогда откуда?
> В жизнеописаниях часто пишется, такойто-такойто по случаю такомуто, дал ванг большому скоплению народа.
> Также например, шерпы Лам  приглашали на праздники и те давали массовые ванги, для обычных неграмотных горцев.


так и в намтарах индийских сиддх тоже писали о том, что "вся деревня ушла в ясный свет".. но за весь не-гелуг сказать не могу. Может быть там так. В гелуг все тантры были внутримонастыркой кухней до Пабонки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Каким таким "плебеям"? Вы хоть понимаете, кто там был в аудитории-то? Или ваще вы хотите сравнять с землёй традицию? (Хос, где ты???)


простому тягловому народу, которые не имеют отношения к монастырям - пастухам, горожанам, купцам и прочему люду. Тем кому раньше до Пабонки выпадало только поглазеть на Далай Ламу с балкончика раз в году на монлам, да получить свою дозу ринченов с его гмгм.. субстанциями, а так же содержать дацаны работой и налогами за заслуги.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> простому тягловому народу, которые не имеют отношения к монастырям - пастухам, горожанам, купцам и прочему люду. Тем кому раньше до Пабонки выпадало только поглазеть на Далай Ламу с балкончика раз в году на монлам, да получить свою дозу ринченов с его гмгм.. субстанциями, а так же содержать дацаны работой и налогами за заслуги.


 вы обобщаете. Там были не только пастухи. На учениях Пабонки-то.  Именно не-пастухи и записали всё, и потому традиция гелуг всё живёт и живёт!)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Т.е. после Майтреи? ОК...


Да
http://www.buddhism.ru/pervyiy-karma...npa-1110-1193/
_В Кампо Ненанге Дюсум Кхьенпа прожил 18 лет, за это время основав монастырь и отшельническое поселение.
Слава о его духовных достижениях широко распространилась, и именно тогда он стал известен как Дюсум Кхьенпа (тиб. dus gsum mkhyen pa), что переводится как «Знающий Три Времени» (прошлое, настоящее и будущее) и означает, что благодаря своему пониманию нерожденной природы ума он преодолел все ограничения времени.
Вскоре ученый из Кашмира по имени Сакья Шри, специально приглашенный в Тибет для учреждения в монашеском обществе новой традиции упорядоченного посвящения в духовный сан, объявил Дюсума Кхьенпу "Активностью всех будд", или "Кармапой", появление которого было предсказано в "Самадхираджа-сутре". Это мнение поддержал Лама Жанг, основатель традиции Цалпа Кагью. Позднее оба эти учителя заявили, что Дюсум Кхьенпа также воплощает в себе принцип просветленного сочувствия (санск. Авалокитешвара, тиб. Ченрези), и что после окончания эпохи пятого Будды Майтрейи Лама Кармапа переродится как Будда Симха._*
*



> А что делать с тем, что Кармапа уже Нирманакайя?


А с этим  что-то нужно делать? Сейчас это никому не мешает, когда Кармапа рождается как бы обычным ребенком.




> Я смогу ответить, только если Вы объясните, что для Вас значит слово "буддист".
> Сам я стараюсь на себя и других подобных ярлыков не клеить))


А что нового вы можете услышать?

Буддист - тот, кто,в самом общем случае, принимает Прибежище в Будде, принимает Прибежище в Дхарме, принимает Прибежище в Сангхе. В тибетском буддизме добавляется принятие прибежища в Ламе или как принято формулировать Прибежище в его школе. Надеюсь, меня избавите от расшифровки "Принимает Прибежище", а так же "Будда", "Дхарма", "Сангха"?
*В чем вы принимаете Прибежище и является ли оно буддийским?* Так понятнее?



> Нет, Вы ничего не додумывали. Я просто имел ввиду, что данный Высокий Лама сказал по предмету все, что мог.


Ок.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Наверное первый, из известных массовых  вангов, был дан по Калачакре. 
Гдето более тысячи лет назад.

----------

Максим Петровский (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> вы обобщаете. Там были не только пастухи. На учениях Пабонки-то.  Именно не-пастухи и записали всё, и потому традиция гелуг всё живёт и живёт!)


C Гуру спорить нельзя. Однако осмелюсь уточнить, что кроме пастухов были указаны и другие классовые элементы.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> C Гуру спорить нельзя. Однако осмелюсь уточнить (ай!!! четками по уху больно же!!).. да... так вот... осмелюсь уточнить, что кроме пастухов были указаны и другие классовые элементы. (ой!)


Так я о том же и говорю))))) Или вы, Государь, сегодня в нервическом состоянии?)

----------


## Ондрий

Занервничашь тут, с таким-то Гуру. Не, видимо не готов я еще видать у Вас учиться, рука у Вас больно тяжелая.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Занервничашь тут, с таким-то Гуру. Не, видимо не готов я еще видать у Вас учиться, рука у Вас больно тяжелая.


А если я в Киев приеду развенчивать иллюзии, вы там будете? Я буду ратовать за Россию, если что!!!!

----------


## Ондрий

> А если я в Киев приеду развенчивать иллюзии, вы там будете? Я буду ратовать за Россию, если что!!!!


В Киеве, говорите? Будем мы в Киеве. Рано или поздно, но будем!

----------

Кузьмич (23.07.2015), Нико (23.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Киеве, говорите? Будем мы в Киеве. Рано или поздно, но будем


Не Киев, а хазарский городишко Куёб.

----------

Паня (23.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Куёб наступит приезжим, в случае агитации в Киеве "за Россию". За пособничество террористам, в т.ч. в виде агитации,предусмотрена уголовная ответственность.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так Вы моя последняя надежда вновь уверовать в будду, дхарму и сангху! Битьем это даже Калден не сумел вправить, что уж говорить о разных ринпоче.. нужны искусные ср-ва и персональный подход.



Вы не отойдёте от буддйского Прибежища. Не мытьём, так катанием.....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Киеве, говорите? Будем мы в Киеве[/URL]. Рано или поздно, но будем[/url]


И зачем этот позор на буддийском форуме постить?

----------

Aliona (23.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2015), Фил (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Буддист - тот, кто,в самом общем случае, принимает Прибежище в Будде, принимает Прибежище в Дхарме, принимает Прибежище в Сангхе. В тибетском буддизме добавляется принятие прибежища в Ламе или как принято формулировать Прибежище в его школе. Надеюсь, меня избавите от расшифровки "Принимает Прибежище", а так же "Будда", "Дхарма", "Сангха"?


Я бы, конечно, с интересом почитал Ваши расшифровки. Вдруг Вы считаете, например, что Сангха это члены общины ККАП?))
Асанга недаром писал такие объемные трактаты - вопрос куда сложнее, чем может показаться.




> *В чем вы принимаете Прибежище и является ли оно буддийским?* Так понятнее?


А Вы правда считаете, что раньше было непонятно? )))
Как такие диалоги строятся, обычно?
_- Это кто же Ваш Учитель, что вы такое говорите?
- Мой Учитель ХХХ.
- А, понятно! Что-то я сомневаюсь, что он такому учил. А если и учил, он и не Учитель вовсе.
Разговаривать с Вами больше не о чем._
Вы представляете, *сколько раз* этот диалог я прочел за время существования форума? :Big Grin: 

Хорошо, эксклюзивно для Максима.
Я принимаю прибежище в восьми мирских дхармах (если судить по моему поведению - дело обстоит именно так).
Очевидно, буддийским оно не является.

Вам стало лучше, правда?)))

Также, хотел бы Вам напомнить - на будущее, чтобы Вы не ставили себя в неловкое положение подобными вопросами (и ответами):



> 1) Храните ваджраяну в тайне (*вы должны хранить в тайне информацию, касающуюся вашего гуру*, личной практики, полученных посвящений, выслушанных учений, а также тантрические изображения и т. д.).


Отсюда: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post711890

----------

Мария Дролма (23.07.2015), Нико (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И зачем этот позор на буддийском форуме постить?


Это не позор, а наш ответ Дудко Чемберлену.

----------

Ондрий (24.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я бы, конечно, с интересом почитал Ваши расшифровки. Вдруг Вы считаете, например, что Сангха это члены общины ККАП?))
> Асанга недаром писал такие объемные трактаты - вопрос куда сложнее, чем может показаться.
> 
> 
> А Вы правда считаете, что раньше было непонятно? )))
> Как такие диалоги строятся, обычно?
> _- Это кто же Ваш Учитель, что вы такое говорите?
> - Мой Учитель ХХХ.
> - А, понятно! Что-то я сомневаюсь, что он такому учил. А если и учил, он и не Учитель вовсе.
> ...


Ай как хорошо сказал!!! Мороженое практически, крем брюле!)

----------


## Фил

> Это не позор, а наш ответ Дудко Чемберлену.


Да ну...
Зачем уподобляться!

----------


## Legba

> Ай как хорошо сказал!!! Мороженое практически, крем брюле!)


От, а ты все "Чебурек"...
Похоже, тоже мне пора Гуру становиться.
А то молодежь совсем страх потеряла)))
Следующей зимой обязательно займусь. Если у кого есть контакты, где можно обринпочиться - скидывайте в личку. :Cool:

----------

Нико (23.07.2015), Ондрий (23.07.2015), Паня (23.07.2015), Светлана Романовская (25.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Похоже, тоже мне пора Гуру становиться.


Чему учить будете?

----------


## Legba

> Чему учить будете?


Это же очевидно - ПЛОХОМУ.
Должно быть какое-то УТП.

----------

Нико (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Это же очевидно - ПЛОХОМУ.









> Должно быть какое-то УТП.


А в чем уникальность? Плохое мы и сами умеем))
Вуду-сиддхи будут?

----------

Legba (23.07.2015), Нико (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А в чем уникальность? Плохое мы и сами умеем))
> Вуду-сиддхи будут?


Да уж прям, умеете. Плохое - это не два пальца об асфальт.
Для начала изучите труды Патриархов парампары - Бодлера, Уайльда, Кроули и Ла Вея.
А сиддхи - конечно будут. Левитацию Бальдуччи освоите прям на первом же занятии!

----------

Кузьмич (23.07.2015), Ондрий (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

нет Legba, плохому это тибетцы научат. Вспомним все печальные истории в разных БЦ. Почти ни один не избежал подобных проблем. В лучшем случае - просто все поср..сь.
а вот хорошему - это к нам!

у нас вы научитесь ценить свою жизнь и все ее радости, поймете, что лучше быть умным чем дураком, научитесь читать хорошие книги и не разделять кесарево и божье, стыдливо пряча свои недостатки от учителей, перестанете культивировать свои комплексы, а начнете наконец-то принимать себя таким какой вы есть и развиваться дальше без наращивания психозов. 

Школа Маравады открыта для всех!

----------

Legba (23.07.2015), Дубинин (23.07.2015), Кузьмич (23.07.2015), Мария Дролма (23.07.2015), Нико (24.07.2015), Паня (23.07.2015), Светлана Романовская (25.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> у нас вы научитесь ценить свою жизнь и все ее радости, поймете, что лучше быть умным чем дураком, научитесь читать хорошие книги и не разделять кесарево и божье, стыдливо пряча свои недостатки от учителей, перестанете культивировать свои комплексы, а начнете наконец-то принимать себя таким какой вы есть и развиваться дальше без наращивания психозов.


Полностью солидарен - но вот ведь штука, именно этот набор - мировые религии склонны считать "сатанизмом как он есть".
Так что да, "Маравада" ну или "Апунья-Яна".

----------

Мария Дролма (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

я бы это назвал вульгарным народным эпикурейством)) так красивше.

А вообще из всех буддийских персонажей мне больше всего нравится Мара. Это если после Индры.))
Мара крут. Круче него из _полноценно_ _живых_ никого нет. Вершина камалоки, где можно ВСЕ. В рупа и арупа уже не жизнь, а коматозность самадхи.

Насчет апуньи не соглашусть. Parinirmita-vaśavartin достигается как раз большими заслугами. 
Это высший рай камалоки, куда не так просто попасть, а не сотонинский адЪ, где мучают грешников всякие демоны выполняя грязную, но нужную работу на субподряде от БигБосса.

----------

Нико (24.07.2015), Светлана Романовская (25.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Да уж прям, умеете. Плохое - это не два пальца об асфальт.
> Для начала изучите труды Патриархов парампары - Бодлера, Уайльда, Кроули и Ла Вея.
> А сиддхи - конечно будут. Левитацию Бальдуччи освоите прям на первом же занятии!


Йо-хо! У наконец то у нас будет своя деструктивная секта!! Legba, пожалуйста, про-дол-жайте))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

хм. все признаки деструктивных сект как раз у официальных и полуофициальных буддийских центров особенно ТБ-формата.
там тебе и самоубийства и сумасшествия и продажи квартир и сексуальные эксплуатации - классический набор признаков состава преступления (ст. 239 УК РФ)

----------

Нико (24.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Вот-вот. Я бы оставил только сексуальную эксплуатацию - и то в умеренных дозах.

----------

Иилья (23.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Что-то быстро вы сдулись, учитель.  :Frown: 

зы: кун-фу учеников Нико сильнее вашего))

----------

Нико (23.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Что-то быстро вы сдулись, учитель. 
> 
> зы: кун-фу учеников Нико сильнее вашего))


Не все сразу. Сначала левитацию освоите, а там уж про продажу квартир поговорим.
А то все сразу подавай, понимаш)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Не все сразу. Сначала левитацию освоите, а там уж про продажу квартир поговорим.
> А то все сразу подавай, понимаш)))


Первый полет бесплатно?

----------

Legba (23.07.2015), Нико (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

При грамотно организованных шоу с левитацией- на пяток квартир не в урюпинске- за пол- года легко..
(да сигаретами и водкой просто тупо в рюкзаке и летать низенько- к финам контрабандить- то же за год приподнятся можно)

----------

Legba (23.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

Не дхарани едиными жил ранний дотантрический буддизм.
Были техники и посложнее (причем практиковались именно в винайных монастырях).

Ниже из Дэвидсона:
"Вероятно самым ранним использованием абхишеки в качестве медитативного ритуала является визуализируемая форма обряда очистительного окропления водой ... В датируемом 5-6 в.в. н.э. «Йогическом трактате из Кизила» (Yoga Treatise from Qïzïl) ...., во многих местах описывается, как медитирующий (yogacarabhiksu) визуализирует или получает видения различных сидящих и стоящих будд , испускающих лучи света, при этом контакт часто устанавливаются через женщину, сформированную из различных элементов, таких как пространство (akasadhatumaya stri) и пр. Лучи света, отражаясь от нее, ударяют в темя йогина, проходят насквозь через его тело и вновь выходят во вселенную (36). Это приносит наслаждение и очищение медитирующему и очищает вселенную. 
Помимо этого, в тексте «Наставление по тайной сущности медитации» ..... обсуждается аналогичная визуализация. Здесь медитирующий созерцает мистическое «истинное тело» Будды с тридцатью двумя основными и восьмьюдесятью дополнительными телесными признаками, держа вазу, наполненную водой, которая представляется как нектар, окрашенный в пять цветов. Вода льется на голову медитирующего, заполняя его тело, очищая его от несчастий и приводя его ум к освобождению (37). 
Подобным образом в апокрифической «Сутре медитации на океан Будд» .... описывается, как медитирующие визуализируют вхождение целебных веществ в их тела, чтобы очиститься от несчастий и материальных затруднений (38)."
P.S. "Китай" и "китайские" здесь не должно смущать, т.к. речь в основном идет о государствах, располагавшихся на территории нынешнего Синьцзяна (здесь в частности Куча) и принявших буддизм еще в конце/начале н.э. (оттуда он собственно и пришел в Китай). Эти государства имели устойчивые "канонические" связи с регионом "Гандхара-Сват-Кашмир", расположенным южнее за Каракорумом. Кумараджива, к примеру, был сыном кашмирского монаха-сарвастивадина и кучийской принцессы.

----------

Legba (24.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2015), Дубинин (24.07.2015), Кузьмич (24.07.2015), Максим Петровский (24.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

В России предложили миллион за демонстрацию сверхъестественного

Учредители премии гарантируют, что тот, кто продемонстрирует паранормальные способности в рамках корректно поставленного научного эксперимента, получит выплату в размере 1 млн руб. и возможность чтения полного генома. «В ходе такого анализа будут выявлены все генетические особенности лауреата премии имени Гарри Гудини», — сообщают организаторы проекта.

Согласно правилам, опубликованным на сайте премии, сверхъестественными считаются способности, противоречащие научной картине мира. Таким образом, организаторы проекта приглашают к участию всех, кто может доказать, что он владеет телепатией, ясновидением, телекинезом или левитацией.

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Максим Петровский (27.07.2015), Мария Дролма (27.07.2015), Паня (25.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2015)

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

> В России предложили миллион за демонстрацию сверхъестественного
> 
> Учредители премии гарантируют, что тот, кто продемонстрирует паранормальные способности в рамках корректно поставленного научного эксперимента, получит выплату в размере 1 млн руб. и возможность чтения полного генома. «В ходе такого анализа будут выявлены все генетические особенности лауреата премии имени Гарри Гудини», — сообщают организаторы проекта.
> 
> Согласно правилам, опубликованным на сайте премии, сверхъестественными считаются способности, противоречащие научной картине мира. Таким образом, организаторы проекта приглашают к участию всех, кто может доказать, что он владеет телепатией, ясновидением, телекинезом или левитацией.


Они не смотрели Гаттаку  :Smilie:  
Там есть фраза, которую им надо усвоить: "There's no gene for human spirit"

----------


## Legba

Так. Продолжим, немного, по делу. На соседнем форуме амфетаминовый бобр грозит мне адами за неуважительный отзыв о массовых вангах.
Что же, имеет смысл обратиться к классике. Есть прекрасная книга "Посвящение и путь освобождения", представляющая собой сборник писем Целе Нацог Рандрола. Наслаждаемся!




> Однако нынче многие последователи школы нингма торгуют учениями Тайной Мантры ради насущного и материальной выгоды. Хотя им слышать про важные ключевые моменты зарождения и завершения, созревания и освобождения, им недостает личного переживания. Они считают, что достаточно просто освоить терминологию коренных тантрийских текстов и тонкости ритуальных действий. К тому же они состязаются в таких внешних вещах, как мелодичность голоса и звучания ритуальных инструментов, и ходят по 
> домам покровителей, обещая им высочайшие заслуги. 
> Там они проводят время, охотясь за подношениями и поглощая еду и напитки, главным образом, вино и мясо животных, которых для них убивают. 
> Даже люди вроде меня, так называемые ламы, которые не восприняли всем сердцем истинный смысл принятия прибежища, шныряют как мыши, напуская на себя 
> благочестивый вид и подражая поведению, которое пользуются уважением у простого люда. В глубине души 
> не стремясь ни к чему, кроме материальных благ и выгоды, мы проповедуем Дхарму, раздаем посвящения, изрекаем наставления, посвящаем в монашеский сан, освящаем место и делаем ритуалы для умерших. Движимые самонадеянностью, мы ни от чего не отказываемся, хотя и не обладаем способностью выполнять то, что под силу ваджрному учителю. Ничтожное количество пищи и материальных благ, полученное в итоге такой деятельности, оставляет неблагой след. Проводя жизнь таким образом, мы навлекаем беду на себя, на своих последователей и на тех кто нами связан. Много так называемых лам, чьей 
> старательности не хватило даже на то, чтобы начитать круг "шести слогов" считают, что им достаточно 
> уметь держать ваджру и колокольчик, потому что воплощения неких великих людей или потомки
> какого-то особенного рода. Они заявляют, что всякий, 
> ...

----------

Aion (27.07.2015), Lion Miller (27.07.2015), PampKin Head (27.07.2015), Shus (27.07.2015), Аше (27.07.2015), Дубинин (27.07.2015), Кузьмич (29.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.07.2015), Ондрий (27.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Поздно пить боржоми, Legba. Бобр сказал - ады, значит ады!))

----------

Legba (27.07.2015), Дубинин (27.07.2015), Нико (27.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Поздно пить боржоми, Legba. Бобр сказал - ады, значит ады!))






Hey mumma
Look at me
I'm on the way to the promised land!!!

----------

Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

тантрики такие тантрики

В непальской деревне принесли в жертву ребенка
...
Расследование показало, что убийство заказал один из местных жителей — Кодай Хариджан. 
Несколько дней назад, пытаясь излечить больного сына, он обратился к колдуну, который посоветовал в качестве лекарства человеческое жертвоприношение.

----------

Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Hey mumma
> Look at me
> I'm on the way to the promised land!!!


AC/DC --отличный группняк. Знакома лично.... Правда, они там все гномы (по росту))))))))).

----------


## Нико

> тантрики такие тантрики
> 
> В непальской деревне принесли в жертву ребенка
> ...
> Расследование показало, что убийство заказал один из местных жителей — Кодай Хариджан. 
> Несколько дней назад, пытаясь излечить больного сына, он обратился к колдуну, который посоветовал в качестве лекарства человеческое жертвоприношение.


И что? Вам же не докажешь, Государь, что не все жители Непала -- буддисты).

----------


## Ондрий

> И что? Вам же не докажешь, Государь, что не все жители Непала -- буддисты).


а причем тут буддисты и тантра? Вы тему читали или девичьей памяти хватает только на 2 последних поста? ))

----------


## Нико

> а причем тут буддисты и тантра? Вы тему читали или девичьей памяти хватает только на 2 последних поста? ))


Памяти хватает, но смысл вашего этого поста про Непал и человеческое жертвоприношение? Он какое имеет отношение к папе и сиддхи??

----------


## Ондрий

имеет, читайте топик.
действительно девичья память))

----------


## Нико

> имеет, читайте топик.
> действительно девичья память))


Знаете.. на 135-й странице.... мысль гиганта уже трудно уловить).

----------


## Дубинин

> Памяти хватает, но смысл вашего этого поста про Непал и человеческое жертвоприношение? Он какое имеет отношение к папе и сиддхи??


Имеет отношение- имеет)) Из такого дерма и возникли и тантры и представления о сиддхах и иное.. а потом к этому мракобесию- теорию пристегнули. И тантро- богатство- видений- похоже, зависело от того кого окучивал колдун- царька местного или односельчан.

----------


## Нико

> Имеет отношение- имеет)) Из такого дерма и возникли и тантры и представления о сиддхах и иное.. а потом к этому мракобесию- теорию пристегнули. И тантро- богатство- видений- похоже, зависело от того кого окучивал колдун- царька местного или односельчан.


Во! Пришёл Дубинин мудрый и всё объянил, о чём цари умолчали))))).

----------


## Ондрий

Пишут еще, что в штате Махараштра в прошлом году "был принят закон «О предупреждении и искоренении человеческих жертвоприношений и иных бесчеловечных, жестоких практик и практик агхори, а также черной магии», аналогичный акт планируется ввести в действие и в штате Карнатака"

----------


## Нико

> Пишут еще, что в штате Махараштра в прошлом году "был принят закон «О предупреждении и искоренении человеческих жертвоприношений и иных бесчеловечных, жестоких практик и практик агхори, а также черной магии», аналогичный акт планируется ввести в действие и в штате Карнатака"


Тут вы верно указали. В упомянутых штатах ОЧЕНЬ распространена чёрная магия у индусиков-индуистов. Была масса плачевных случаев.....

----------


## Дубинин

> Во! Пришёл Дубинин мудрый и всё объянил, о чём цари умолчали))))).


Судя по возрастанию сложности  мракобесия от простого к сложному- от дхарани- до тантр.. (по представленным материалам ув. Shus), подобные колдунства- это вовсе не деградация неких сложных вещей, а просто это колдунство для париев разных, а биг- дядькам- уже тантру..

----------


## Дубинин

Вот тут наши потихоньку того...

----------

Нико (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот тут наши потихоньку того...


 :EEK!:  :Facepalm:  :Cool:

----------


## Legba

> 


Ну а чего же, на сатанистов свобода вероисповедания не распространяется, что ли?)))

----------


## Ондрий

это давно известный факт. многие из списка 84х махасиддх одновременно являются натхами.
в те времена в индии шактийские и буддиские сиддхи были просто "сиддхи", видимо каждая традиция их "притянула" к себе и далее развивала миф сообразно своим доктринам.

----------

Legba (27.07.2015), Ассаджи (17.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

У Сомадэвы (который, кстати, по легенде писал свои истории вообще на пайшачи!) есть глава про Нагарджуну.

----------


## Нико

> У Сомадэвы (который, кстати, по легенде писал свои истории вообще на пайшачи!) есть глава про Нагарджуну.


И что, что она есть? Вы переведёте для обчества?))

----------


## Shus

> ......в те времена в индии шактийские и буддиские сиддхи были просто "сиддхи", видимо каждая традиция их "притянула" к себе и далее развивала миф сообразно своим доктринам.


Так и есть.
8-ой век, одновременно и совместно с "нормативной" тантрой, только регионы и культурная среда немного другие (южнее Бихара и Бенгалии).
Истоки и общая история - в сахаджья (той, исходной). Ну наследие: доха, чарьяпада и пр.   

Кстати, как пишет один ув. автор, из этих мест и в т.ч. с участием этих мастеров есть пошла татхагатагарбха (и пришла в чань, махамудру и пр.).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Оказывается у натхов и ваджраянцев есть общие махасиддхи! Нашел интересную информацию.
> 
> ]


Согласно «Истории буддизма  Индии» Таранатха Гунга Ньинбо , по приходу турушков (мусульман) йогины линии Горакша перешли в индуизм.
"поклонились ишваре"(с)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

По поводу массовых посвящений - а попробуйте взглянуть на это с другой стороны: если бы не было приезжающих лам с посвящениями, на которые сбегаются люди, смогли бы мы вообще соприкоснуться с буддийской традицией, с линией передачи учения? На лекции по основам учения пришли бы единицы, а значит никто бы лам не приглашал - чисто по финансовым соображениям не потянули б. И получали бы учения и посвящения действительно куда более готовые, но единицы, в азиатских странах. Да и никто бы кроме специалистов вообще не знал про буддизм, не было бы никакой мировой религии, так - вымирающая экзотика в Азии. Поэтому я нынешней системе рад, при всех ее недостатках. Я никогда не был религиозным человеком, не интересовался  восточной культурой и вместо "Индий и Тибетов" скорее бы поехал отдыхать в Европу. Т.е. вероятность даже познакомиться с учением была бы 0,000... А так - есть все условия, и учителя иной раз приезжают и трансляции чуть ли не каждый месяц вещают и вообще все зашибись  :Smilie:

----------

Мария Дролма (28.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

а в Индии другие были условия?
впрочем, это на колу мочало.

----------

Legba (28.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Вот если верить в то, что говорят на ванге - получается сомнительная альтернатива.
Можно отдохнуть в Европе, а можно сидеть в пансионатском спортзале на полу,
после чего неминуемо попасть в ад. Ну фиг знает...

----------


## Нико

> Вот если верить в то, что говорят на ванге - получается сомнительная альтернатива.
> Можно отдохнуть в Европе, а можно сидеть в пансионатском спортзале на полу,
> после чего неминуемо попасть в ад. Ну фиг знает...


Нет, Легба! Если ты посидишь в пансионатском зале на полу, тебе светит самый ужасный из адов потом! Зато "отпечатки тантры" будут! Радуйся! Кажись, Майтрейя будет-таки давать живым существам тантру.... Вот когда ты выйдешь из ваджрного ада, будет шанец с ним встретиться))))))))))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По поводу массовых посвящений - а попробуйте взглянуть на это с другой стороны: если бы не было приезжающих лам с посвящениями, на которые сбегаются люди, смогли бы мы вообще соприкоснуться с буддийской традицией, с линией передачи учения?


Да, могли бы. Для того, чтобы передавать Дхарму, не обязательно давать массовые посвящения.

Зато не смогли бы соприкоснуться с Дхармой все те несчастные, кто в результате нарушает самаи (что приводит к болезням учителей), сходит с ума, поносит Дхарму, отвращает от неё других и т.д.

----------

Мария Дролма (28.07.2015), Нико (28.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, могли бы. Для того, чтобы передавать Дхарму, не обязательно давать массовые посвящения.
> 
> Зато не смогли бы соприкоснуться с Дхармой все те несчастные, кто в результате нарушает самаи (что приводит к болезням учителей), сходит с ума, поносит Дхарму, отвращает от неё других и т.д.


При условии что такая тантро-Дхарма существует и те- на тронах ей следуют-то да- так оно и было-бы. Но Совершенно не согласен с судьбой "тех несчастных": что-бы получить что-то надо это получить, и получив- пообещать это повторять.. Вы хотите сказать, что зало-сидельцы- что-то получили (по сути плод тантры- нирвану) на короткое время, а потом злостно отказались от этого плода?)) Да ничего не будет этим сидельцам, да-же по канонам буддизма (намерения небыло хранить и нарушать). А те их фантазии и видения в головах: обещалки- нарушалки- это не серьёзно..т.к. они обещали и получали что угодно- но не самайи))

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Вот согласен с Дубининым. Это еще большой вопрос - нарушают ли они чего-то или нет. Т.к. чтобы что-то нарушить, надо сперва это принять на самом деле. А для этого должны быть канонические знаки. Но ламы при этом утверждают, что все блаблабла которые попытались выговорить сидельцы в спортзале - действенны. Получается просто подстава. Вместо того, чтобы ламе поработать над тем, чтобы люди не пошли в эти ваши ады, они их явно туда толкают. 

Картина получается пренеприятная, если включить веру - ламы приехали, дали ванг заведомо зная что 99.(9)% пойдут в ады (согласно ВЕРЕ!) и уехали. Но *ничего не сделали,* чтобы в эти ады никто не попал. Да еще и денег за это взяли.

Но если включить не веру, а голову, то такие ванги - просто балаган и можно не обращать внимания на слова ламы про действенность обетов, которые люди промямлили в виде нечленораздельных звуков на непонятном языке.
А если можно не обращать внимание на слова ламы в одном, то логично рассуждая, можно забить и на остальное, но зачем тогда вообще этот лама нужен?

Т.е. суммируя - если верить, то ванг это жестокая подстава. Если не верить - балаган.

Впрочем, в ЗиВ это все обсуждалось не раз.

----------

Legba (28.07.2015), Аше (28.07.2015), Дубинин (28.07.2015), Паня (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

С другой стороны, я лично слышал от людей которым я доверяю, что у них такие знаки - были. Глючат люди или нет - объективно не узнать. Я склоняюсь к глюкам экзальтации, но доказать не могу.
Так что может быть и третий вариант, который любит Германн - "выдергивание" нужных граждан, но остальные просто "причастились" без последствий. А про последствия ламы врут применяют упайю, чтобы чем-то людей занять.. метода странная, но вот такая вот.

Ну надо же верить хоть во что-то в хорошее, верно?

тем не менее, за 2 года этой темы тут и 20 лет оффлайновых наблюдений мы так и не идентифицировали, что кто-то полетел  :Big Grin:

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Да у меня лично были знаки на пхове у Аянга Р; колбасило на практике (спонтанные движения), "ушниша" по лёгкому с размягчением и ямкой- всё по взрослому..но увы- не помогло (((

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да у меня лично были знаки на пхове у Аянга Р; колбасило на практике (спонтанные движения), "ушниша" по лёгкому с размягчением и ямкой- всё по взрослому..но увы- не помогло (((


Фигня всё это у тебя была).

----------


## Нико

> тем не менее, за 2 года этой темы тут и 20 лет оффлайновых наблюдений мы так и не идентифицировали, что кто-то полетел


Как это не идентифицировали? Я летаю обычно, но вы с Легбой и Дубининым далековато от меня живёте.... И СМИ я не люблю приглашать на такие сеансы... Из скромности).

----------


## Дубинин

> Фигня всё это у тебя была).


Наверное. (Хотя Аянг Р именно так знаки успеха  определил для получения значимого следа для возможности применить это при умирании себя и других)

----------

Мария Дролма (28.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как это не идентифицировали? Я летаю обычно, но вы с Легбой и Дубининым далековато от меня живёте....


а что, топлива не хватает долететь? или лицензия пилота просрочена?

----------


## Нико

> а что, топлива не хватает долететь? или лицензия пилота просрочена?


Так вы же...эмм... не просили к вам домой лететь..... ))))

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Вот тут наши потихоньку того...


 А это стояло в центре Осло прошлым летом.

----------

Дубинин (28.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Фигня всё это у тебя была).


Оно тебе поможет, когда помирать станешь. Сразу у тебя Прибежище и возникнет)))). А никакой не атеизм).

----------


## Дубинин

> Оно тебе поможет, когда помирать станешь. Сразу у тебя Прибежище и возникнет)))). А никакой не атеизм).


Не дай какой-нибудь бох, что-бы я когда кончаюсь, ещё пытался в виде красной тётки- хикать и пекать- по направлению к умом рождённому- прекрасному далёку.. (делать больше нечего).

----------


## Мария Дролма

Вот здесь получше видно, но наверное это не сатана , а учитель Геркулеса, запамятовала как это называется...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.07.2015), Дубинин (28.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот здесь получше видно, но наверное это не сатана , а учитель Геркулеса, запамятовала как это называется...


Такой плохому не научит!

----------


## Нико

> Не дай какой-нибудь бох, что-бы я когда кончаюсь, ещё пытался в виде красной тётки- хикать и пекать- по направлению к умом рождённому- прекрасному далёку.. (делать больше нечего).


Дак ты и будешь дальше это делать, красные тётки тебя доведут до кондиции!))))))

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Вот здесь получше видно, но наверное это не сатана , а учитель Геркулеса, запамятовала как это называется...


Пан видимо, или просто сатир

----------

Мария Дролма (29.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Оно тебе поможет, когда помирать станешь. Сразу у тебя Прибежище и возникнет)))). А никакой не атеизм).


Слушай, ну это вообще позор - подобную поповскую софистику применять.
Тебе любой дьячок скажет тоже самое, только про Джизаса.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Да, могли бы. Для того, чтобы передавать Дхарму, не обязательно давать массовые посвящения.
> 
> Зато не смогли бы соприкоснуться с Дхармой все те несчастные, кто в результате нарушает самаи (что приводит к болезням учителей), сходит с ума, поносит Дхарму, отвращает от неё других и т.д.


Не обязательно, но , повторюсь, передавалась бы дхарма тогда в Азии, т.к. никакого распространения буддизма на запад бы небыло. Ну а насчет несчастных - все взрослые люди, должны иметь свою голову на плечах и отвечать за свои действия. Если кто-то на машине разбился надо ли закрывать все автошколы? Да и "по незнаю" ванг не получишь, хоть на все посвящения ходи, и чтоб нарушителем самай стать нужно еще те самаи взять...
Что касается замечания по тхевараддинам, что было сказано выше  -так кто о них знал до того, как тибетский буддизм с его вангами и пр. завлекающей экзотикой стал достаточно широко известен на западе? Даже по БФ видно что львиная доля тхераваддинов - разочаровавшиеся в тиб. буддизме, и даже те , кто изначально становился тхераваддином вряд ли бы таким стал без произошедшей популяризации буддизма на западе.

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, ну это вообще позор - подобную поповскую софистику применять.
> Тебе любой дьячок скажет тоже самое, только про Джизаса.


Не-а. Ты просто в этой жизни ещё пока не помирал).

----------


## Ондрий

> Не-а. Ты просто в этой жизни ещё пока не помирал).


тут согласен. пограничное состояние ума - сильный мощный фактор.

----------

Мария Дролма (28.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дак ты и будешь дальше это делать, красные тётки тебя доведут до кондиции!))))))


Вот нарочно запомню, и останусь собой и помру выставляя мысленно кругом фиги.

----------


## Нико

> Вот нарочно запомню, и останусь собой и помру выставляя мысленно кругом фиги.


Посмотрим))))

----------


## Нико

> тут согласен. пограничное состояние ума - сильный мощный фактор.


А джайнизм до чего доводит? Хочу временно джайнизма!

----------


## Ондрий

> А джайнизм до чего доводит? Хочу временно джайнизма!


дигамбарский джайнизм в москве приводит к воспалению легких и обморожению конечностей.

----------

Кузьмич (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> дигамбарский джайнизм в москве приводит к воспалению легких и обморожению конечностей.


Нет, я всё же осмелюсь спросить про эффект перевернутого зонтика).

----------


## Aion

> А джайнизм до чего доводит?


Аскеза к богатству, богатство к погибели. ©  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, я всё же осмелюсь спросить про эффект перевернутого зонтика).


Тогда до ближайшего линейного отделения полиции. Там вам все объяснят про правильные взгляды. Потом уже возможно и теплая палата с внимательными сиделками.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если развить джханы, то реально можно безболезненно наверное умереть.
> Вот на видео монах даже не шелохнулся от боли
> http://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D0%A1...3484_170708885


с дуру можно и хрен сломать (С)

в ЮВА от реального буддизма мало что осталось кроме книг.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда до ближайшего линейного отделения полиции. Там вам все объяснят про правильные взгляды. Потом уже возможно и теплая палата с внимательными сиделками.


Значит, вы не разбираетесь в джайнизме? А грозились, что всё знаете. Разочарование...

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> с дуру можно и хрен сломать (С)
> 
> в ЮВА от реального буддизма мало что осталось кроме книг.


Это чаньский монах, а не тхеравадинский, если что.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот тут наши потихоньку того...


Все же Бафомет - не Сатана. А Детройт - отличное для этого место...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Т.е. суммируя - если верить, то ванг это жестокая подстава. Если не верить - балаган..


Так вот ты какой, срединный путь (С).

----------

Нико (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не обязательно, но , повторюсь, передавалась бы дхарма тогда в Азии, т.к. никакого распространения буддизма на запад бы небыло. Ну а насчет несчастных - все взрослые люди, должны иметь свою голову на плечах и отвечать за свои действия. Если кто-то на машине разбился надо ли закрывать все автошколы? Да и "по незнаю" ванг не получишь, хоть на все посвящения ходи, и чтоб нарушителем самай стать нужно еще те самаи взять...
> Что касается замечания по тхевараддинам, что было сказано выше  -так кто о них знал до того, как тибетский буддизм с его вангами и пр. завлекающей экзотикой стал достаточно широко известен на западе? Даже по БФ видно что львиная доля тхераваддинов - разочаровавшиеся в тиб. буддизме, и даже те , кто изначально становился тхераваддином вряд ли бы таким стал без произошедшей популяризации буддизма на западе.


Ну почему же, была бы Дхарма в Европе. Японский, китайский буддизм прекрасно распространяется по всему миру, хотя учителя не дают никаких посвящений. И вовсе не от того, что в дзэн переходят разочаровавшиеся ваджраянцы.

Что касается замечания про взрослых людей —нужно не закрывать автошколы, а запрещать ездить без прохождения успешного обучения вождению и сдачи экзамена на кхенпо  :Smilie:  Тем временем, учителя, дающие массовые ванги, не объясняют ничего про опасность неправильной практики ваджраяны, не берут на себя никакой ответственности за учеников. Это всё равно, что разрешать вождение семилетнему ребёнку, не объяснив как следует правил дорожного движения.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Pema Sonam (29.07.2015), Shus (29.07.2015), Аше (29.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Ондрий (29.07.2015), Паня (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Нескажу про другие традиции, но в Кагью, ванг большому количеству народа, вполне нормально.
Ещё Первый Гьялва Кармапа давал такие ванги. Его предупреждали что это сократит жизнь, но он как сказал что  доживёт до 84 лет, так и дожил.
И последующие Гьялва Кармапы давали и дают массовые ванги. 

Получив связь с Будда аспектом собственного ума через ванг, соблюдающие связи постоянно её усиливают, семя прорастает. У не соблюдающих связи, остаётся только благословение. Допустившие серьёзные проступки теряют и связь и благословление.

----------

Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.07.2015), Ридонлиев (30.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ну почему же, была бы Дхарма в Европе. Японский, китайский буддизм прекрасно распространяется по всему миру, хотя учителя не дают никаких посвящений. И вовсе не от того, что в дзэн переходят разочаровавшиеся ваджраянцы.
> 
> Что касается замечания про взрослых людей —нужно не закрывать автошколы, а запрещать ездить без прохождения успешного обучения вождению и сдачи экзамена на кхенпо  Тем временем, учителя, дающие массовые ванги, не объясняют ничего про опасность неправильной практики ваджраяны, не берут на себя никакой ответственности за учеников. Это всё равно, что разрешать вождение семилетнему ребёнку, не объяснив как следует правил дорожного движения.


Так чтоб с ума сойти много не надо, если есть предрасположенность  :Smilie:  и без ванга найдут на чем свихнуться. Если даже при начитке мантры Ваджрасаттвы человек умом двинулся, то от заумных лекций по буддийской философии можно и подавно с ума сойти  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Так чтоб с ума сойти много не надо, если есть предрасположенность  и без ванга найдут на чем свихнуться. Если даже при начитке мантры Ваджрасаттвы человек умом двинулся, то от заумных лекций по буддийской философии можно и подавно с ума сойти


И ведь заметьте, Целе Нацог Рандрол (который для Вас, нингмапинца, вроде как должен быть авторитетом) четко сказал:



> Индийские же архаты, пандиты и сиддхи радовали домохозяев и простой люд, *проповедуя закон кармы, основы чистоты — любовь, сострадание, радость и беспристрастие, — поступательный и обратный порядок зависимого возникновения и заслугу щедрости.* К тому же ни в одном источнике не упоминается о том способе дарования посвящений, который в ходу у нас, тибетцев.


И никакой мудреной философии, заметьте. ))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Объяснение созерцания пратитьясамутпады (в списке) - довольно таки сложное для понимания наставление.  Это вам не о розовых соплях и созерцании слонов рассуждать.

----------

Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так чтоб с ума сойти много не надо, если есть предрасположенность  и без ванга найдут на чем свихнуться. Если даже при начитке мантры Ваджрасаттвы человек умом двинулся, то от заумных лекций по буддийской философии можно и подавно с ума сойти


На велосипеде ведь тоже можно разбиться, если не соблюдать технику безопасности, поэтому давайте разрешим всем водить спорткары без прав, ага.

----------

Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

https://app.box.com/s/1obbrt8itvd8nigkxpa7 Не устану рекомендовать,  цепляет круче заезда на мульен  вангов.

Если махасиддхи в подобном стиле направляли,  то вполне достаточно.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Аше (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ну почему же, была бы Дхарма в Европе. Японский, китайский буддизм прекрасно распространяется по всему миру, хотя учителя не дают никаких посвящений. И вовсе не от того, что в дзэн переходят разочаровавшиеся ваджраянцы.
> 
> Что касается замечания про взрослых людей —нужно не закрывать автошколы, а запрещать ездить без прохождения успешного обучения вождению и сдачи экзамена на кхенпо  Тем временем, учителя, дающие массовые ванги, не объясняют ничего про опасность неправильной практики ваджраяны, не берут на себя никакой ответственности за учеников. Это всё равно, что разрешать вождение семилетнему ребёнку, не объяснив как следует правил дорожного движения.


Почему же не объясняют, объясняют. Едва ли не на каждой лекции. Особенно если есть новые лица. Другое дело так ли мы внимательно слушаем и так ли мы серьезно к этому относимся.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Так чтоб с ума сойти много не надо, если есть предрасположенность  и без ванга найдут на чем свихнуться. Если даже при начитке мантры Ваджрасаттвы человек умом двинулся, то от заумных лекций по буддийской философии можно и подавно с ума сойти


Что , серьезно? От начитки Ваджрасатвы?

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Тем временем, учителя, дающие массовые ванги, не объясняют ничего про опасность неправильной практики ваджраяны, не берут на себя никакой ответственности за учеников. Это всё равно, что разрешать вождение семилетнему ребёнку, не объяснив как следует правил дорожного движения.


Кажется, расчет на то, что семилетний ребенок даже не дотянется до педали газа...
Но обманывать все равно нехорошо.

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, расчет на то, что семилетний ребенок даже не дотянется до педали газа...
> Но обманывать все равно нехорошо.


Ту все цыники что ли? Где я?????

----------


## Нико

> Что , серьезно? От начитки Ваджрасатвы?


Да, от начитки Ваджрасаттвы люди рубят себе пальцы. Хорошо что не бьют камнем по ваджру. Хотя и это было в истории.

----------

Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Пема Ванчук (22.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ту все цыники что ли? Где я?????


Я!Я!- такой. Не верю в тантру и её силу- достичь состояния будды. И в будду как существо с качествами будды не верю. (а тантрометоды- вполне некоторые- штырят и мне интересны с т.з. практики..))

----------


## Нико

> Я!Я!- такой. Не верю в тантру и её силу- достичь состояния будды. И в будду как существо с качествами будды не верю. (а тантрометоды- вполне некоторые- штырят и мне интересны с т.з. практики..))


Зато я верю в тантру пока. Бой пока не закончен.)

----------


## PampKin Head

Некоторые думают,  что мирные Идамы  не опасны в практике,  и проблемы возможны только при практике Гневных.  Какой наив!

----------

Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Что , серьезно? От начитки Ваджрасатвы?


Да, выше в этой теме было.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ту все цыники что ли? Где я?????


Нет. Никакого цинизма, никакого стеба. С нашей, принимающей, стороны.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Да, от начитки Ваджрасаттвы люди рубят себе пальцы. Хорошо что не бьют камнем по ваджру. Хотя и это было в истории.


А чем хорошо, что не бьют камнем по х..джру? Обоснуйте  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> А чем хорошо, что не бьют камнем по х..джру? Обоснуйте .


Ну зачем же сокровище терять)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну зачем же сокровище терять)


Чтобы обрести всьо! Было же в истории...

Но, вообще, правильно:
Женщину беспокоит утеря инструмента, который, возможно, пригодится еще.
Жизнь!Жизнь!

----------


## Нико

> Чтобы обрести всьо! Было же в истории...


В истории были несчастные случаи... От гуру-йоги.

----------


## Балдинг

> просёк фишку, как экономя время и усилия, извлекать плод медитации (ориентируясь на блаженство) из чего угодно (дыхания, пития, ходьбы..). И когда я пыжился с туммо, то применял именно этот навык. А без этого- спонтанно- даже и не знаю..


Здравствуйте, Дубинин,
Не могли бы рассказать фишку, позволяющую экономить ресурсы для обретения плода медитации?

----------


## Дубинин

> Здравствуйте, Дубинин,
> Не могли бы рассказать фишку, позволяющую экономить ресурсы для обретения плода медитации?


Ну не может быть, что- бы я не был в чём- нибудь не  реализован- от сель скажу. Применяя жажду, вкусности и прочее.. постарайтесь заметить : как вы мучаетесь, как вы из за мучения- концентрируетесь на питие, как приходит блаженство от пития и одновременной безмятежности (кто-я?, есть-я? жив- нет?... всё побоку..). Уловите тонкость- кайф не от напивания, а от концентрации безмятежной- силой жажды. Потом ловите это от дыхания например- "только дышите", (наблюдателя который дышит- отключить- дыхание это ощущение а не наблюдение..)- словите кайф- а потом уплывание в тупость- забывание чего делаете..Вспоминайте снова- кайф уйдёт- опять некая "работа- наблюдатель"- опять "только дышите"- только ощущение.. И так сотни раз балансируйте- между наблюдением и тупым- забыванием. Блаженство очень короткое и только на грани уплывания- в любую сторону. В оргазмы не лезте там кайф слишком сильный- и короткий- вышибает (если факультативно только))). Можно тренить по жизни- кайфовать на грани- чего угодно: "только боль", только усталость", "только стою"...(без наблюдателя и уплывания..))) (сори всем к мене обратились :EEK!: )

----------

Legba (10.08.2015), Pema Sonam (10.08.2015), Балдинг (10.08.2015), Кузьмич (10.08.2015), Мяснов (10.08.2015), Фил (10.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.08.2015), Шавырин (10.08.2015), Эделизи (10.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

А вот тхераваддины - не ленятся, показывают сиддхи в полный рост!
Хотя, кажись, фокус... Но ведь стараются!

----------

Ometoff (22.11.2015), Дубинин (10.08.2015), Поляков (11.08.2015), Сергей Ч (14.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну не может быть, что- бы я не был в чём- нибудь не  реализован- от сель скажу. Применяя жажду, вкусности и прочее.. постарайтесь заметить : как вы мучаетесь, как вы из за мучения- концентрируетесь на питие, как приходит блаженство от пития и одновременной безмятежности (кто-я?, есть-я? жив- нет?... всё побоку..). Уловите тонкость- кайф не от напивания, а от концентрации безмятежной- силой жажды. Потом ловите это от дыхания например- "только дышите", (наблюдателя который дышит- отключить- дыхание это ощущение а не наблюдение..)- словите кайф- а потом уплывание в тупость- забывание чего делаете..Вспоминайте снова- кайф уйдёт- опять некая "работа- наблюдатель"- опять "только дышите"- только ощущение.. И так сотни раз балансируйте- между наблюдением и тупым- забыванием. Блаженство очень короткое и только на грани уплывания- в любую сторону. В оргазмы не лезте там кайф слишком сильный- и короткий- вышибает (если факультативно только))). Можно тренить по жизни- кайфовать на грани- чего угодно: "только боль", только усталость", "только стою"...(без наблюдателя и уплывания..))) (сори всем к мене обратились)


 @*Дубинин*, тебе давно пора собирать стадионы!

----------

Фил (11.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А вот тхераваддины - не ленятся, показывают сиддхи в полный рост!
> Хотя, кажись, фокус... Но ведь стараются!


Либо и вправду сидхи, либо если внимательно посмотреть, то монах режет бумагу самым нижним  краешком конца топора, а бьёт верхней половиной, возможно тупой.

----------

Фил (11.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> @*Дубинин*, тебе давно пора собирать стадионы!


Ага, а потом найдётся толстый противный дядька и попросит: воду в вино..

----------

Legba (10.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ага, а потом найдётся толстый противный дядька и попросит: воду в вино..


Ничего, сделаешь для дядьки. Заодно проверим, а где и в каком месте сиддхи у тебя). Видишь, народ уже спрашивает, интересуется... Жизнь налаживается!)

----------


## Фил

> А вот тхераваддины - не ленятся, показывают сиддхи в полный рост!
> Хотя, кажись, фокус... Но ведь стараются!


 @*Legba*, такой большой - а всё в Дед Мороза верит!  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (11.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

Аналогичные чуваки есть то ли в Индонезии, то ли на Филлипинах. Что-то типа секты "Железного Иисуса" - экстремальные христиане.
Их Иисус от железа защищает.
Там главный сначала рулон из полотенца мачете шинкует.
А потом этим же мачете начинает адептов потчевать - а им хоть бы что.
Хотя на Старом Арбате тоже такие "сиддхи" показывали  :Smilie:  некие обнаженные по пояс "йоги"  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (11.08.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

А как вам такие сиддхи, без всякого буддизма?

----------

Legba (11.08.2015), Кузьмич (11.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.08.2015), Паня (11.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2015), Эделизи (11.08.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

У ребенка явно талант к гипнозу )

----------


## Дубинин

Про зверушек: в советское время помню, дядька дрессировщик в телевизоре, объяснял, что если какая скотинка попроще, в природе на спине никогда не лежит, то стоит её перевернуть- так она в транс впадает (типа выживает- не шевелится). Может это от сюда? ( а собакина- отдрессировали..)

----------

Чагна Дордже (11.08.2015), Эделизи (11.08.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

Интересно, что она курице тряпочку на глаза положила.

----------


## Аньезка

> Про зверушек: в советское время помню, дядька дрессировщик в телевизоре, объяснял, что если какая скотинка попроще, в природе на спине никогда не лежит, то стоит её перевернуть- так она в транс впадает (типа выживает- не шевелится). Может это от сюда? ( а собакина- отдрессировали..)


Остается вопрос: почему они все встали по команде? Может столы были с электрическим импульсом  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Скорее ранее на колокольчик- их из транса чем-нибудь "пинали", а сейчас они в холостую содрагаются)))

----------


## Эделизи

Гипноз животных http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc_p...BD%D0%BE%D0%B7

----------

Аньезка (11.08.2015), Дубинин (11.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Про зверушек: в советское время помню, дядька дрессировщик в телевизоре, объяснял, что если какая скотинка попроще, в природе на спине никогда не лежит, то стоит её перевернуть- так она в транс впадает (типа выживает- не шевелится). Может это от сюда? ( а собакина- отдрессировали..)


Не нашел, как акул именно на спину переворачивают, но нашёл  вот это. Думаю, это не гипноз, а транс.  Про сиддхи говорить не приходится, хотя дар у девочки есть.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5usnMtNVyp8

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

https://video-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...14&oe=55CD2008

----------

Дубинин (13.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Поскольку вопрос сиддх никого не оставляет равнодушным, предлагаю здесь разобраться в теме.
> На данный момент, есть несколько тенденций - рискну их кратко озвучить.
> 
> 1. Сиддх вообще не бывает. Это сказки или фокусы для простачков.
> 2. Сиддхи раньше достигались, потому что были тру-тантрики. А теперь все не то. 
> (С легкой руки Ондрия,  я бы назвал этот подход "Теория Валинора")
> 3. Сиддхи это не особенно важно, потому как не про них речь, а про мокшу.
> 4. Сиддхи, конечно же есть. Я сам не видел, но точно говорят, что есть.
> 
> Возможно, что-то не учел. Если что - извините.


Не учли неясную постановку вопроса, и, если вы не потеряли интерес к теме, то уточните:
вы предлагаете разобраться в теме сиддх, или в теме кратко озвученных вами тенденций по их поводу?

----------

Пема Ванчук (28.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Изгнание- классическое.

----------


## Крымский

> Изгнание- классическое.


Все, потеряли КЛ. Вот так топы из игры и уходят!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Все, потеряли КЛ. Вот так топы из игры и уходят!


Не понял фразу, ну не суть. Я просто в этой теме- раньше был- и так- чего-то запостил..сиддхи- бесы..

----------


## Крымский

> Не понял фразу, ну не суть. Я просто в этой теме- раньше был- и так- чего-то запостил..сиддхи- бесы..


Потеряли лидера клана в какой-то игре ребята, наверняка, одержимый Сергей был одним из лучших игроков.

----------

Дубинин (14.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

«Ты должен почитать всегда Ачарью, 
пред кем [тантрийские] обеты принимал, 
и, что обычно не подносят—даже 
жену, детей,—все подносить. И жизнь 
свою.
Поднося ему, [ты пополняешь] 
Накопление [заслуг]—и через это 
наивысших сиддхи [достигаешь]».

( Из Ламрима Цонкапы).

Ну с сиддхами понятно- они либо появятся, либо нет. А вот что с подношением жёны и детей? Это типа символически сказано, или буквально? Зачем ламе моя жена интересно?
P.s. Если что, это Нико посоветовала Ламрим почитать, так что не критики ради.

И ещё вот такая тема непонятна. Про гуру.  Пусть он будет даже аморален, и Дхарму знает с горем пополам, но если ученик его воспринимает как Будду то сиддхи будут.
Чтож выходит, так можно кого угодно в Гуру себе записать, даже "осла". Интересно, у кого-то реально получалось закрывать глаза на "непотребство" ламы или такая самоотверженная йога не для западного ума?

----------

Паня (20.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

Мы тут с @*Legba* шутили летом, он сделал заказ мне на сеть ресторанов. Так вот, судя по всему, не получилось(. Значит, у меня нет сиддхи....с Легбой. 

Каюсь!)))

----------


## Максим&

> Мы тут с @*Legba* шутили летом, он сделал заказ мне на сеть ресторанов. Так вот, судя по всему, не получилось(. Значит, у меня нет сиддхи....с Легбой. 
> 
> Каюсь!)))


Наверно нужно было самоотверженней себя предлагать гуру. Сказано же-сиддхи будут.

----------


## Нико

> Наверно нужно было самоотверженней себя предлагать гуру. Сказано же-сиддхи будут.


Самоотверженней некуда было(. Просто Легба слегка прошляпил это дело))).

----------


## Максим&

> Самоотверженней некуда было(. Просто Легба слегка прошляпил это дело))).


Ла-ла-ла, бла-бла-бла...а сиддх то нету:-)  Так что, что-то вы от ламы своего утаили, недодали.

----------


## Нико

> Ла-ла-ла, бла-бла-бла...а сиддх то нету:-)  Так что, что-то вы от ламы своего утаили, недодали.


Для кого надобно сильно - есть они. Так что спор наш с Легбой вничью. Тезис о "несуществовании сиддхи" не подтверждён.

А вы, малец, сначала гуру-йогу на вкус попробуйте).

----------


## Максим&

> Для кого надобно сильно - есть они. Так что спор наш с Легбой вничью. Тезис о "несуществовании сиддхи" не подтверждён.
> 
> А вы, малец, сначала гуру-йогу на вкус попробуйте).


Да не..Не согласен я с ламой Цонкапой в этом вопросе.

----------


## Нико

> Да не..Не согласен я с ламой Цонкапой в этом вопросе.


А про это не только лама Цонкапа говорил.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тезис о "несуществовании сиддхи" не подтверждён


Тезис о "несуществовании" - это на самом деле никакой не тезис, а просто вопрос.
В подтверждении же нуждается *тезис о существовании*.
Странно, что тебе такое элементарное правило гносеологии не известно.

----------


## Нико

> Тезис о "несуществовании" - это на самом деле никакой не тезис, а просто вопрос.
> В подтверждении же нуждается *тезис о существовании*.
> Странно, что тебе такое элементарное правило гносеологии не известно.


А я вообще не люблю _гносеологию_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я вообще не люблю _гносеологию_.


Оно и заметно, что pramāṇa - не твой конек ))))

----------


## Нико

> Оно и заметно, что pramāṇa - не твой конек ))))


Стебаться будем? Будем... Впрочем, я не против))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Стебаться будем? Будем... Впрочем, я не против))).


А разве возможно всерьез разговаривать о существовании или несуществовании с человеком, который игнорирует праману (то есть критерии доказательности)?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Тезис о "несуществовании" - это на самом деле никакой не тезис, а просто вопрос.
> В подтверждении же нуждается *тезис о существовании*.
> Странно, что тебе такое элементарное правило гносеологии не известно.


А как же анатмавада?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как же анатмавада?


Анатмавада как раз и есть демонстрация (прежде всего на уровне логических аргументов) *невозможности подтвердить тезис* о существовании атмана.

Так же и с сиддхами: утверждающие их существование должны представить доказательства, а несуществование в доказательствах не нуждается, оно уже наблюдается непосредственно прямо сейчас.
Тут, правда, есть одна тонкость: в число критериев входит еще и описание условий, в которых возможно наблюдение доказываемого. Например, вы говорите: "За поворотом стоит столб". Я тогда не могу утверждать, что столб не существует на основании лишь того,что он не наблюдается *сейчас* - нужно дойти до поворота, и убедиться. И если мы его там не увидим, то сможем сказать, что "Существование столба опровергнуто", потому что заявленные условия наблюдения соблюдены, а столба не видно.
Поэтому именно *утверждающие существование сиддхи* должны либо их немедленно продемонстрировать, либо объяснить, почему они сейчас не наблюдаются и при каких условиях это наблюдение возможно. Только так )))))

----------

Кеин (21.11.2015), Кузьмич (21.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мы тут с @*Legba* шутили летом, он сделал заказ мне на сеть ресторанов. Так вот, судя по всему, не получилось(. Значит, у меня нет сиддхи....с Легбой. 
> 
> Каюсь!)))


В ваджрный ад теперь пойдёте, за недобросовестную рекламу сиддх  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (20.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Трупъ ожил  :EEK!:  Сиддхи участников налицо :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (22.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015), Кузьмич (21.11.2015), Нико (20.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тезис о "несуществовании" - это на самом деле никакой не тезис, а просто вопрос.
> В подтверждении же нуждается *тезис о существовании*.
> Странно, что тебе такое элементарное правило гносеологии не известно.


Отнюдь. Оба тезиса - утверждают. Один (об абсолютном существовании) утверждает этернализм (существует нечто абсолютное, независимое от признаков различения, непустое по содержанию, содержащее различия абсолютного характера, т.е. некая окончательная истина, отличная от пустоты). Другой (об абсолютном несуществовании) утверждает нигилизм (т.е. не существует ничего, это достаточно признать и это не подлежит какой-либо проверки, нет метода, поскольку нечего исследовать).

Есть помимо тезисов этих двух крайностей срединный путь, который рассматривает существование как предмет исследования. Как мы решаем, что нечто - существует? Отчего возникает убеждение в существовании? Как мы это проверяем?

Такой путь, в отличие от останавливающего убеждения, ведет к постижению (а не утверждению) пустоты (т.е. отсутствию каких бы то ни было признаков различия) абсолютного и цепь условий возникновения и прекращения всего (всех различаемых явлений) обусловленного.

----------

Монферран (20.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Отнюдь. Оба тезиса - утверждают. Один (об абсолютном существовании) утверждает этернализм (существует нечто абсолютное, независимое от признаков различения, непустое по содержанию, содержащее различия абсолютного характера, т.е. некая окончательная истина, отличная от пустоты). Другой (об абсолютном несуществовании) утверждает нигилизм (т.е. не существует ничего, это достаточно признать и это не подлежит какой-либо проверки, нет метода, поскольку нечего исследовать).
> 
> Есть помимо тезисов этих двух крайностей срединный путь, который рассматривает существование как предмет исследования. Как мы решаем, что нечто - существует? Отчего возникает убеждение в существовании? Как мы это проверяем?
> 
> Такой путь, в отличие от останавливающего убеждения, ведет к постижению (а не утверждению) пустоты (т.е. отсутствию каких бы то ни было признаков различия) абсолютного и цепь условий возникновения и прекращения всего (всех различаемых явлений) обусловленного.


Уважаемый Won Soeng,

У меня есть сомнения по поводу использования слова "этернализм".
В словаре пишут, что это философский подход к онтологической природе времени. http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/1347557

То, как Вы описываете "этернализм" --
_существует нечто абсолютное, независимое от признаков различения, непустое по содержанию, содержащее различия абсолютного характера, т.е. некая окончательная истина, отличная от пустоты_
-- похоже на веру в Брахман Веданты.

Но суть - не в названии, и я лишь хочу устранить свое сомнение по поводу названия "этернализм".

Однако, что касается сути, мне кажется, Вы могли бы быть более убедительны для аудитории, любящей авторитетные источники, если бы дали ссылку на древние тексты, где именно так описывается срединный путь, т.е. чтобы было можно легко увидеть там указание на две крайности, как Вы их описали.

upd
Еще добавлю, из того, как Вы прежде употребляли слово "этернализм", у меня родилось такое определение: это невнимательность к условиям возникновения чего-то, что принимается по привычке как данность, как самосущее (например, "план мысли" и "внешнее" из других веток форума).

----------


## Won Soeng

Монферран, Вы совершенно правы, крайности, относительно которых рассматривается срединный путь плохо отражаются имеющимися терминами. Это моя самовольная трактовка двух крайностей и классификации разных философских взглядов и течений относительно срединного пути.

Срединный путь прекрасно описывается в сутрах, как палийского канона, так и в сутрах праджняпарамиты, тантрах и дхарани махаяны и ваджраяны. Великие учителя не раз возвращались к тому, что есть крайние взгляды и что есть правильные взгляды благородного восьмеричного пути (называемого так же срединным, избегающим крайности).

Вот одна из первых сутт http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
В ней как крайности указываются приверженность чувственным наслаждениям с одной стороны и аскетизм - с другой стороны

Вот, как пример, одна из статей, использующих в качестве крайностей термины "нигилизм" и "этернализм" (т.е. их использование - не моя самовольная прихоть, я лишь использовал подобный подход к переводу терминов, используемых Нагарджуной)

http://buddhayana.ru/пустота-как-вых...изма.html

Вот слова Чогъям Трунгпа по этому поводу (опять же, как я понимаю, с легкой руки переводчиков)
http://spiritual.ru/lib/dmat13.html



> Есть несколько других главных философских подходов к проблеме истины и реальности, которые предшествовали развитию школы мадхьямика и оказали на нее влияние. Эти направления нашли свое выражение не только в философских линиях раннего буддизма, но также и в подходах теистического индуизма, ведантизма, христианства, ислама и большинства других религиозных и философских традиций. С точки зрения школы мадхьямика, эти прочие направления можно сгруппировать в три категории: этерналисты, нигилисты и атомисты. Мадхьямики считали два первых взгляда ложными, а третий — отчасти истинным.
> 
> Первое и наиболее очевидное из этих трех «ошибочных» пониманий природы реальности — это этернализм, подход, выражающий наиболее наивную версию теизма. Доктрины этернализма считают, что явления содержат некоторую особую вечную сущность. Вещи рождаются и умирают, однако в них заключена какая-то субстанция, которая не погибает. Качество вечного существования должно быть отнесено к некоторой вещи; а потому лица, придерживающиеся этой доктрины, обычно разделяют веру в существование Бога, атмана. души, вневременной личности. Таким образом, верующий утверждает, что в жизни действительно имеется нечто прочное, на что можно полагаться, к чему можно прикрепиться, что существует постоянный способ понимания мира, и наших с ним взаимоотношении.
> ...
> Однако в конце концов последователь этерналистских доктрин может потерять иллюзорную веру в Бога, которого он никогда не встречал, в душу или вечную сущность, которую он не может найти. А это приводит нас к следующему, более хитроумному ошибочному пониманию реальности — к нигилизму. Такая точка зрения утверждает, что все порождено пустотой, все возникает из тайны. Иногда подобный взгляд оказывается одновременно теистическим и атеистическим, утверждая, что божество непознаваемо. Солнце сияет, бросает свет на землю, помогает росту жизни, обеспечивая ее теплом и светом. Но мы не в состоянии понять происхождение жизни; логически нет исходного момента, с которого началась вселенная. Жизнь и смерть суть всего лишь танец майи, ИЛЛЮЗИИ. Вещи появляются спонтанно, из ничего. В этом подходе важнейшим элементом кажется ничто — непознаваемая реальность, каким-то образом находящаяся за видимыми явлениями. Вселенная возникает таинственным образом; для нее совершенно не существует реального объяснения. Вероятно, нигилист мог бы сказать, что человеческий ум не способен постичь такую тайну. Следовательно, в этой точке зрения на реальность тайна рассматривается как вещь. Здесь мы в качестве ответа выдвигаем идею о том, что ответа быть не может, и — останавливаемся на этой идее.


Я, к сожалению, не знаю, кто ввел в обиход термины "этернализм" и "нигилизм" в переводе учений Нагарджуны (как основателя учения срединного пути в области взглядов, расширяющей канонические представления о срединном пути как о воздержании от крайностей чувственных наслаждений и строгого аскетизма).

Возможно кто-то знает и подскажет нам здесь.

----------

Монферран (20.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отнюдь. Оба тезиса - утверждают.


Что-то вы на этот раз перемудрили.
Вопрос "*где* сиддхи?" ни разу не является утверждением.
Утверждают как раз те, кто говорит, что они есть. Им и доказывать.

----------

Паня (22.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Иддхи? )

----------

Ometoff (22.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Что-то вы на этот раз перемудрили.
> Вопрос "*где* сиддхи?" ни разу не является утверждением.
> Утверждают как раз те, кто говорит, что они есть. Им и доказывать.


Подоплека вопроса (для наглядности - "а где, собственно?..") вполне может заключать в себе тезис о несуществовании.
Похоже, это имела в виду ув. *Нико*, говоря, что он не доказан.
То, что Вы отмахиваетесь от очевидного, не является особо весомым аргументом.

Вы же в ответ говорите *Нико* о неком гносеологическом правиле, что доказывать надо тезис о существовании. 
Стало быть, Вы и сами подразумеваете в вопросе тезис о несуществовании, только не считаете нужным его доказывать.
Иначе, что это у Вас за нелепое "гносеологическое правило", которое запрещает доказывать вопросы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Подоплека вопроса (для наглядности - "а где, собственно?..") вполне может заключать в себе тезис о несуществовании.


У вас что-то с логикой, Моншер, причем на совершенно бытовом уровне, (так же как и у уважаемой @*Нико*), если вы не способны отличить утверждение от вопроса.
Если вам кто-то говорит: "Это есть", а вы в ответ просите: "Ну раз есть, так покажи" - разве такой свой ответ вы расцените как *утверждение*?

----------

Максим& (22.11.2015), Паня (22.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> У вас что-то с логикой, Моншер, причем на совершенно бытовом уровне, (так же как и у уважаемой @*Нико*), если вы не способны отличить утверждение от вопроса.
> Если вам кто-то говорит: "Это есть", а вы в ответ просите: "Ну раз есть, так покажи" - разве такой свой ответ вы расцените как *утверждение*?


Так тоже может быть. И тогда Ваше "гносеологическое правило" будет уместно или нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

Господа! Вы или сидхи уже явите или хорош пустословить. Горе от этих пандитов одно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Паня (22.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Господа! Вы или сидхи уже явите или хорош пустословить. Горе от этих пандитов одно.


Да щас. Сиддхи только и нужны, чтоб показывать их беспонтовым троллям.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так тоже может быть. И тогда Ваше "гносеологическое правило" будет уместно или нет?


Если не принять за правило принцип "Доказывать должен утверждающий", то получится, что чем нелепее утверждение, тем более оно верно.
Впрочем, может быть вам именно это и требуется )))

----------


## Монферран

> Если не принять за правило принцип "Доказывать должен утверждающий", то получится, что чем нелепее утверждение, тем более оно верно.
> Впрочем, может быть вам именно это и требуется )))


Что Вы так ерничаете: "вам именно это и требуется"? К Нико тоже все время обращаетесь с каким-то хамоватым пацанячим вызовом. 
Вы же вечно жалуетесь, что тот или иной собеседник Вас не слышит, так попробуйте уловить, что Вам говорят.

Тезис о несуществовании - это утверждение, как и тезис о существовании.
Например, топикстартер в сообщении 1 рассматривает этот тезис о несуществовании: _1. Сиддх вообще не бывает. Это сказки или фокусы для простачков._
Вам не интересен этот тезис, но это тезис, а не лишь вопрос.  :Smilie: 

Если бы не было возможно двух вариантов - существования и несуществования, то и доказывать было бы нечего.
Почему Вы считаете, что упомянутое правило отдает предпочтение только утверждению о существовании? Поясните, если хотите.
Вот Вы говорите, что возможны нелепые утверждения. Разве нелепые утверждения возможны только о существовании или только о несуществовании?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы не было возможно двух вариантов - существования и несуществования, то и доказывать было бы нечего.


Вздор это, любезный. Называть вопрос утверждением - это просто неряшливость мышления.
Сперва нужно обозначить некое "это", и такое обозначение уже будет утверждением, хотя бы гипотетическим. И лишь потом можно спросить "а существует ли оно?" Если же сперва не утвердить, то и вопрошать будет не о чем.

----------


## Монферран

> Вздор это, любезный. Называть вопрос утверждением - это просто неряшливость мышления.
> Сперва нужно обозначить некое "это", и такое обозначение уже будет утверждением, хотя бы гипотетическим. И лишь потом можно спросить "а существует ли оно?" Если же сперва не утвердить, то и вопрошать будет не о чем.


Почему Вы так неряшливо настаиваете, что кто-то называет вопрос утверждением? Это же неправда.  :Smilie:  

Ну да, можно спросить "а существует ли оно?"
И тут Вы говорите, доказывать надо существование.

В одних случаях предположение о существовании будет неочевидным;
в иных случаях - предположение о несуществовании будет неочевидным;
и еще в иных - оба варианта неясны.

Более того, буддийские философы говорят, что возможны и иные варианты, помимо двух обиходных.

Не знаю, как Вам, мне нравится подход, когда существование не абсолютизируют.
Буддийская истина, вообще, как я понимаю - не в том, что же существует (как в Веданте - сат), а в том, как все возникает и прекращается.

----------

Фил (22.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, вопрос "где сиддхи" - правильный вопрос, срединный путь. Если сиддхи есть, то их можно исследовать. Если есть лишь разговоры о сиддхи, то исследовать можно лишь разговоры.

Я не говорю, что вопрос - это утверждение. Но за вопросом может быть как открытое внимание, так и предубеждение. Собственно, всякий скепсис опирается на некую убежденность. 

Именно против этой убежденности и направлено лекарство - не привязываться к (разговорам о) сиддхи. Все эти разговоры, внимание к ним - не являются чем-то важным и значимым.

Кто-то верит в сиддхи и для таких людей это способ очень сильного сосредоточения. Кто-то не верит, и для таких людей уделять внимание разоблачению может быть как способом очень сильного сосредоточения (что значит, что у человека есть два глубоких убеждения - одно рациональное, другое иррациональное), но может быть просто фактором рассеивания способностей.

Как известно, любую сильную страсть, от которой не находится способа отречения следует трансформировать. Это метод, причем не только ваджраяны, но данный еще в палийском каноне.

Для множества людей разговоры о сиддхи малоинтересны. Есть, ну и хорошо, нет - ну и ладно. Не зажигает интереса, не вызывает чувства сомнения, не затрагивает никакие предубеждения. Но у таких людей есть другие страстные привязанности, иначе они не оказались бы рождены в этом мире.

Если понятны состояния ума участвующих в споре, спор можно успокоить, показывая выход из каждого состояния. Таким образом в споре рождается истина, в котором каждый побеждает свою страсть, а не волю соперника.

----------

Монферран (22.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Скепсис не опирается на убежденность. Скепсис опирается на феномены.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скепсис не опирается на убежденность. Скепсис опирается на феномены.


Рассмотрите в деталях свой скепсис сейчас. Ваш скепсис в отношении "скепсис опирается на убежденность" опирается на убеждение "скепсис опирается на феномены".

----------

Монферран (23.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Рассмотрите в деталях свой скепсис сейчас. Ваш скепсис в отношении "скепсис опирается на убежденность" опирается на убеждение "скепсис опирается на феномены".


Фу, это такая софистика!!

----------


## Монферран

> Фу, это такая софистика!!


Тут ведь не совсем все дело в логике. Если кто-то занимается исследованием ума и при этом во что бы то ни стало стремится кормить духов противоречия, общаясь на форуме, то есть возможность не просто соревноваться во мнениях, а поделиться тем, что реально обнаруживается во время исследования, результатами наблюдений. Форумские мнения обычно основываются на прочитанном, либо просто на "вот еще одна мысль пришла, логичная". Но буддисты выгодно отличаются от людей, привязанных к высказыванию мнений, - тем, что они исследователи.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2015), Альбина (24.11.2015), Владимир Б (23.11.2015), Фил (23.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Рассмотрите в деталях свой скепсис сейчас. Ваш скепсис в отношении "скепсис опирается на убежденность" опирается на убеждение "скепсис опирается на феномены".


Нет. Вы неверно понимаете, что такое скепсис. Атнист не "верит в то, что Бога нет".

(И уж от Вас то я не ожидал  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Вы неверно понимаете, что такое скепсис. Атнист не "верит в то, что Бога нет".
> 
> (И уж от Вас то я не ожидал  )


Ожидание - это тоже убеждение, понимаете?

Атеист отрицает нечто теистическое. По определению термина. Вы не путаете ли сейчас с агностиком в своем утверждении?

Атеист как раз убежден, что бога нет. А вот агностик не убежден - есть ли бог, нет ли бога. Агностик отрицает для себя возможность окончательного знания по подобным вопросам.

Вы же отчего-то убеждены, что я неверно понимаю, что такое скепсис. Не оттого ли, что убеждены в чем-то обратном? 
Так или иначе, все, что мы можем сделать здесь, это рассматривать убеждения и их опоры.

----------

Монферран (23.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Атеист не задается вопросом существования бога вообще. Опираться на какие то догмы вовсе необязательно. Я пользуюсь дискурсом только потму, что не изобрели мета-дискурса, а Вы воспринимаете это как утверждение или убеждение. 
Свой вывод о том, что Вы понимаете скепсис превратно я сделал на основании  того, что Вы приписываете скепсису догматизм. Скепсис - это исследование, а не убеждения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Атеист не задается вопросом существования бога вообще. Опираться на какие то догмы вовсе необязательно. Я пользуюсь дискурсом только потму, что не изобрели мета-дискурса, а Вы воспринимаете это как утверждение или убеждение. 
> Свой вывод о том, что Вы понимаете скепсис превратно я сделал на основании  того, что Вы приписываете скепсису догматизм. Скепсис - это исследование, а не убеждения.


Я бы не называл скепсис - исследованиями. Есть исследования на основе любопытства, есть исследования на основе скепсиса.
Что же касается атеизма - в отличие от антитеизма, действительно, атеист не обязательно борется с теизмом. Он может опираться на некие взгляды, которые никак не включают в себя теизма. С этим можно согласиться. Но это в своей сути не атеизма. Это просто философия, которая формально может быть отнесена к атеизму.

Но если у атеиста есть скепсис в отношении теизма, то здесь уже действуют атеистические убеждения.

Проблема убеждений лишь в одном. Они действуют независимо от того, насколько они уместны, основательны и продуктивны.
Исследование убеждений нуждается в их столкновении. В нахождении контрубеждений. 

Освобождение от власти убеждений без их детального исследования - возможно. Это называется мгновенным (внезапным) пробуждением (в истинную природу реальности).

Вы все еще чего-то от меня ожидаете (не ожидаете)? Или мы можем вернуться к другим вопросам?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Скепсис, в переводе с греческого, и есть исследование. 
Вы толкуете термин в вульгарном представлении, т.е. догматизма использующего метод контрутверждений. Это не скепсис, это разновидность догматизма, а скепсис это эпохе - приостановка суждений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

В самом деле, многие заимствованные слова в русском языке имеют неожиданные значения в языке, из которого произошли.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скепсис, в переводе с греческого, и есть исследование. 
> Вы толкуете термин в вульгарном представлении, т.е. догматизма использующего метод контрутверждений. Это не скепсис, это разновидность догматизма, а скепсис это эпохе - приостановка суждений.


Окей, буду знать используемые Вами значения слова "скепсис".

----------

Монферран (23.11.2015), Фил (23.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Окей, буду знать используемые Вами значения слова "скепсис".


В иной раз надо быть готовым, что с Вами заговорят не на греческом, а на иврите.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В иной раз надо быть готовым, что с Вами заговорят не на греческом, а на иврите.


Не важно. Люди даже на одном языке могут понимать слова в разном контексте. Это не страшно. Главное - осознать, что контекст разный и не упорствовать.

----------

Монферран (23.11.2015), Фил (23.11.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Не важно. Люди даже на одном языке могут понимать слова в разном контексте. Это не страшно. Главное - осознать, что контекст разный и не упорствовать.


Полезная сиддхА могла бы проявиться в следующем, пмсм: когда наблюдения разными участниками обсуждения высказаны по-разному, и они согласны, что это одно, а не каждый остался при своем. Есть ли такие примеры?

----------


## Максим&

> Полезная сиддхА могла бы проявиться в следующем, пмсм: когда наблюдения разными участниками обсуждения высказаны по-разному, и они согласны, что это одно, а не каждый остался при своем. Есть ли такие примеры?


Хрен там это, а не сиддхА. Все чем вы тут который день занимаетесь - это интеллектуальный онанизм на святую тему:-) 
Хотите высших сиддх-вот рецепт:

«Далее, Формула дакини. В мире есть такие, кто практикует это магическое искусство и отличается Мастерством в искусстве Чар: [это дакини]. Они способны распознавать людей, которые скоро умрут; [за] шесть месяцев они распознают их, а распознав, применяют такой метод: они берут их сердце (син 心) и едят его. Если они так поступают, [это потому, что] в человеческом теле есть [нечто] «желтое»: именно его называют «желтое человека» (нинно 人黄), как есть «желтое коровы» (гоо 牛黄, санскр. горочана, «желтый аурипигмент, для изготовления которого используют коровью желчь» )*те, кто его ест, приобретают способность к величайшим магическим Свершениям (санскр. сиддхи)*

Комментарий на Махавайрочана-сутру монаха И-синя (727г).

----------


## Монферран

> Хрен там это, а не сиддхА. Все чем вы тут который день занимаетесь - это интеллектуальный онанизм на святую тему:-) 
> Хотите высших сиддх-вот рецепт:
> 
> «Далее, Формула дакини. В мире есть такие, кто практикует это магическое искусство и отличается Мастерством в искусстве Чар: [это дакини]. Они способны распознавать людей, которые скоро умрут; [за] шесть месяцев они распознают их, а распознав, применяют такой метод: они берут их сердце (син 心) и едят его. Если они так поступают, [это потому, что] в человеческом теле есть [нечто] «желтое»: именно его называют «желтое человека» (нинно 人黄), как есть «желтое коровы» (гоо 牛黄, санскр. горочана, «желтый аурипигмент, для изготовления которого используют коровью желчь» )*те, кто его ест, приобретают способность к величайшим магическим Свершениям (санскр. сиддхи)*
> 
> Комментарий на Махавайрочана-сутру монаха И-синя (727г).


Мой маленький мыслитель*, это очень правильная цитата, и ты вообще правильное занятие себе нашел - можешь еще напечатать тут какие-нибудь хорошие цитаты.
Понимаешь ли, взрослые дяди иногда хотят что-то и обсудить, но для детей чтение, всякие цитаты особенно полезны, ты на верном пути, дружище.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сто сорок вторая страница уже, может всё-таки хоть кто-то сможет объяснить, с позиции буддизма, что здесь обсуждается: _сиддхи_ или _риддхи_ ?
;-)

----------


## Монферран

> Сто сорок вторая страница уже, может всё-таки хоть кто-то сможет объяснить, с позиции буддизма, что здесь обсуждается: _сиддхи_ или _риддхи_ ?
> ;-)


Если описание сиддх воспринимать лишь как предание, то уже сообщение 27 подвело черту всей теме - там дан исчерпывающий ответ на вопрос в заголовке темы.  :Smilie: 
Люди, привязанные к рассуждениям, в лучшем случае могут почерпнуть книжную информацию, которая либо укрепит, либо ослабит их веру в сиддхи.
Однако здесь, те, кто практикует, могут рассказать и рассказывают о факторах, благоприятствующих глубокому сосредоточению в исследовании сиддхи. 
Люди, далекие от практики, скорее всего, даже не заметят такие рекомендации, которые стоят сотен страниц обсуждений различных мнений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если описание сиддх воспринимать лишь как предание, то уже сообщение 27 подвело черту всей теме - там дан исчерпывающий ответ на вопрос в заголовке темы. 
> Люди, привязанные к рассуждениям, в лучшем случае могут почерпнуть книжную информацию, которая либо укрепит, либо ослабит их веру в сиддхи.
> Однако здесь, те, кто практикует, могут рассказать и рассказывают о факторах, благоприятствующих глубокому сосредоточению в исследовании сиддхи. 
> Люди, далекие от практики, скорее всего, даже не заметят такие рекомендации, которые стоят сотен страниц обсуждений различных мнений.


Ну, вот и Вы, о _риддхи_.
Причём здесь _сиддхи_ ?

;-)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну, вот и Вы, о _риддхи_.
> Причём здесь _сиддхи_ ?
> 
> ;-)


Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич, Вы производите впечатление человека вдумчивого, и обычно умеете ясно и обстоятельно выражать свои мысли. При том, как Вы поступаете сейчас, Вы либо плохо видите буквы на экране, либо пытаетесь подражать молодняку в жонглировании словами. Тогда и не жалуйтесь, что так много страниц исписано.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич, Вы производите впечатление человека вдумчивого, и обычно умеете ясно и обстоятельно выражать свои мысли. При том, как Вы поступаете сейчас, Вы либо плохо видите буквы на экране, либо пытаетесь подражать молодняку в жонглировании словами. Тогда и не жалуйтесь, что так много страниц исписано.


Извините! Да немного сыграл словами, о чем свидетельствовал значок ;-) в предыдущих двух постах.

Сейчас в основном считается, что слова сиддхи и риддхи - синонимы. Но если разобраться глубже, значение их всётаки во многом разное - siddhi   , riddhi 
Тем более это были совершенно разные слова, как и во времена Будды, так и во времена распространения _новых_ буддийских тантр. Это хорошо видно, например, в_ пали_  - siddhi ,  iddhi (звук *эр*, в данном случае в пали выпадает).

В таких будд. словах как Сиддхартха, Сиддханта, Махасиддха, речь изначально *не*  о сверхъестественных способностях, _сиддх_  здесь значит - успех.

----------

Won Soeng (24.11.2015), Монферран (24.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

Наверное можно еще раз:

"Самое раннее индийское использование термина «сиддха» (siddha) в качестве названия успешной группы святых подвижников вероятно содержится в джайнских источниках, хотя оно лишь частично совпадает с его значением в буддистком или шиваитском смысле. Надежная датировка этого термина является достаточно легкой задачей, поскольку он используется в приветствии, которым начинается высеченная по приказу правителя Калинги Кхаравелы (Kharavela) Хатхигумпхаская надпись (Hathigumpha inscription), которая относится к пост-маурианскому (post-Mauryan) периоду истории Индии и датируется вторым или первым столетием до н.э.(9).

Эта надпись расположена в пещере Хатхи Гумпха (Hathi Gumpha), которая находится на холме Удаягири (Udayagiri) (см. об Удаягири – прим. shus) к северу от Бхубанешвара (на самом деле к востоку – прим. shus) в Ориссе, и начинается она с приветствия к арахантам (arahant) и сиддхам (siddha): namo arahantanam namo savasidhanam. Природа упоминаемых в надписи сиддхов не определена, и все же у нас есть некоторые причины сомневаться в том, что она указывает на джайнских святых, достигших успехов в их практиках, а не на божественных существ джайнского пантеона: арахантов (arahant) и тиртханкаров (tirthankara) (10).

Надпись не содержит отсылок к типу святых подвижников, способных к обладанию магической силой (сиддхи, siddhi), и мы могли бы вспомнить, что некоторые имена с самого раннего периода включали такие «знаки успеха» (например Сиддхартха, Siddhartha) без сверхъестественной коннотации, подразумеваемой в сверхспособностях средневековых сиддхов.

***

Другое направление в трактовке термина «сиддха» присутствует в надписи из Мандсора (Mandasor), которая была составлена в феврале-марте 474 года во времена правления Бандхувармана (Bandhuvarman) местным поэтом Ватсабхатти (Vatsabhatti) (11). В ней сиддхи описаны среди тех, кто поклоняется солнцу и (самое главное), как те, кто предполагает стать обладателем магической силы (siddhyarthin).

Древний культ солнца был в свое время весьма широко распространен в Индии и его ассоциация с могуществом заметна даже в южном варианте текста Рамаяны, где Рама получает наставления от Риши Агастьи по декламации гимна к солнцу для того, чтобы получить его поддержку в противостоянии с десятиголовым королем демонов Раваной (12).

Множество подобных ссылок на сиддхов заставили Fleet’a и других авторов (как древних, так и современных) выделить отдельный класс полубогов или квази-божественных существ, присвоив им название «сиддхи», и при этом однозначно понимая их отличие от людей, носящих то же самое название. Небесные сиддхи со временем стали персонажами в поэтическом творчестве, известными в том числе описанием любовных отношений между сиддхами и их спутницами (13)."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2015), Монферран (24.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Доброго времени суток,    @*Shus*! 

Возможно у Вас есть ещё данные об употреблении термина _сиддха_ в контексте буддизма, в том числе и  буддийской Тантры, до 8-10 века ? (тоесть до мусульманского периода)

Интересна также трактовка учёных слова _видьядхара_, так как словом махасиддха начали обозначать реализованных буддийских йогинов уже в период _новых_ тантр, до этого называли видьядхара.

Еще интересно, какая научная датировка самых ранних шиваитских(индуисских) тантр ?

----------


## Shus

> Возможно у Вас есть данные об употреблении термина _сиддха_ в контексте буддизма, в том числе и  буддийской Тантры, до 8-10 века ? (*то есть до мусульманского периода)* . Интересна также трактовка учёных слова _видьядхара_, так как словом махасиддха начали обозначать реализованных буддийских йогинов уже в период _новых_ тантр, до этого называли видьядхара. Еще интересно, какая научная датировка самых ранних шиваитских(индуисских) тантр ?


Тут я пока что полностью ориентируюсь на Дэвидсона. Ничего более подробного и развернутого я не встречал. И самое главное у него очень "густая" библиография и ссылки (с цитированием) самих буддистских текстов. Так что можно посмотреть больше, чем он пишет.
Про видьядхаров у него тоже упоминается, но все-таки как бы вскользь. 
По датировкам - это к Германну. :Smilie:  Но если серьезно, то не ранее соответствующих социально-экономических изменений в истории Индии, последовавших за падением Гуптов.
И еще. В массе источников (про форумы я молчу) довольно нестрогое отношение к термину "тантра" и "тантрический" (есть даже "тантрическая тхеравада"), поэтому надо начать с определения термина, а потом все встанет на свои места. 
ИМХО, если вдумчиво (с заглядыванием в другие источники) прочитаете гл.4 и гл.5 Дэвидсона - вопросы о том "кто первый" или отпадут, или приобретут другой смысл и окраску.

P.S. Еще очень полезная книга "The Princeton Dictionary of Buddhism" (pdf c гиперсылками, очень удобно).
Оттуда:
vidyādhara. (P. vijjādhara; T. rig pa ’dzin pa; C. chiming; J. jimy ō; K. chimy ŏng 持明). In Sanskrit, lit. “keeper of knowledge.” Knowledge (VIDYĀ) in this context has the  denotation of knowledge of sacred lore and magic, such that a vidy ādhara functions as a kind of sorcerer or thaumaturge. The term is used to refer to tantric deities as well as to human tantric masters, such as the MAHĀSIDDHAs, whose great powers derived from their knowledge of MANTRAs. As the repository of tantric knowledge, the tantric corpus was sometimes called the VIDYĀDHARAPIṬAKA. See also WEIKZA 
Вейкза - это сохранившаяся в Бирме дотантрическая традиция видьядхаров.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2015), Монферран (24.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут я пока что полностью ориентируюсь на Дэвидсона
> Еще очень полезная книга "The Princeton Dictionary of Buddhism"
> 
> 
> И еще. В массе источников (про форумы я молчу) довольно нестрогое отношение к термину "тантра" и "тантрический" (есть даже "тантрическая тхеравада"), поэтому надо начать с определения термина, а потом все встанет на свои места. 
> 
> 
> ИМХО, если вдумчиво (с заглядыванием в другие источники) прочитаете гл.4 и гл.5 Дэвидсона - вопросы о том "кто первый" или отпадут, или приобретут другой смысл и окраску.


Спасибо.


Термин буддийская Тантра вроде довольно определён.
 имхо: можно также полагаться на линии преемственности Учителей, тех или иных _новых и старых_  тантр тиб. буддизма и дальневосточной Сингон. Сейчас конечно ещё мало информации по линиям, но каждое учение тантры имеет свою довольно хорошо зафиксированную линию.


_Кто раньше, а кто позже_ - согласен такая постановка вопроса не совсем верна. Хоть  кмк. в исследования наблюдается  немного жёсткий перекос в одну сторону, скорее всего вызванный просто тем, что индийские источники стали ранее доступны западу. 
В историческом плане также ещё много путаницы вносит традиционная индийская черта - всё удревнять  :Smilie: 


Вейкза,  сохранившаяся в Бирме, связана с территорией государства Мон ?

----------


## Shus

> Термин буддийская Тантра вроде довольно определён.
>  имхо: можно также полагаться на линии преемственности Учителей, тех или иных _новых и старых_  тантр тиб. буддизма и дальневосточной Сингон. Сейчас конечно ещё мало информации по линиям, но каждое учение тантры имеет свою довольно хорошо зафиксированную линию.


Вы забыли о т.н. крия-тантрах (или это не тантра?) и иных "прото-тантраических" текстах, в которых черпают вдохновление искатели корней. 
Ну и в доктринальном смысле Вы правы, а вот в научно-историческом - там по разному.



> _Кто раньше, а кто позже_ - согласен такая постановка вопроса не совсем верна. Хоть  кмк. в исследования наблюдается  немного жёсткий перекос в одну сторону, скорее всего вызванный просто тем, что индийские источники стали ранее доступны западу. В историческом плане также ещё много путаницы вносит традиционная индийская черта - всё удревнять


Проблема не в "раньше или позже" в степени и самых фактах заимствований, симбиозов и т.п. Поскольку жили в единой культурной среде, в одних государствах и демонстрировали сиддхи при одних дворах.
Поскольку те, кто об этом спорят (на форумах по крайне мере) отрицают истмат и используют только текстологический анализ, до истины они никогда не доберутся.




> Вейкза,  сохранившаяся в Бирме, связана с территорией государства Мон ?


Навряд ли. Это (как и випассана) совсем позднее явление. Хотя с коренными источниками как бы до конца не все ясно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы забыли о т.н. крия-тантрах (или это не тантра?) и иных "прото-тантраических" текстах, в которых черпают вдохновление искатели корней.


Не забыл, линии передач крия-тантр есть как в _старых_ (ньингма) так и в _новых_  (сарма) традициях.

Насчёт "прото-тантраических" текстов - не знаю.  Если рассматривать сутры Сингон, то это Тантра. Касательно коротких текстов _дхарани_, то в тибетских линяниях, к тем что практикуются, ещё _садханы_ передаются и остальное, что положено так сказать доктринально.

----------


## Shus

> Не забыл, линии передач крия-тантр есть как в _старых_ (ньингма) так и в _новых_  (сарма) традициях.
> Насчёт "прото-тантраических" текстов - не знаю.  Если рассматривать сутры Сингон, то это Тантра. Касательно коротких текстов _дхарани_, то в тибетских линяниях, к тем что практикуются, ещё _садханы_ передаются и остальное, что положено так сказать доктринально.


То, что Вы называете "Сингон" - это самая первая тантра с семействами Будд (там еще три, а не пять и нет чакр и каналов) великих учителей Шубхакарасимхи, Амогхаваджры и пр. Гухьсамаджа (ранняя) - это чуть позже и другое направление.
До них были тексты "с элементами тантры", а так же огромное количество дхарани-сутр (многие есть Кангьюре), при чем без всяких линий передачи (которые вероятно уже были зафиксировано позже). Часть дхарани вошли в тексты тантр.
Лучше всего об этом у Ходжа.

Кстати Вы можете поподробнее (или ссылкой на источник) о линиях передачи и садханах крия-тантры?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (26.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати Вы можете поподробнее (или ссылкой на источник) о линиях передачи и садханах крия-тантры?


Сейчас  распространена садхана Тысячерукого Ченрезига, это крия-тантра.

НЮНГНЕ

----------


## Shus

> Сейчас  распространена садхана Тысячерукого Ченрезига, это крия-тантра.
> НЮНГНЕ


Спасибо. Это известная история бхикшуни Лакшми, бывшей принцессы, заболевшей проказой. 
Но это не садхана на дхарани-сутру, а отдельная практика на основании намтара и сопутствующих текстов. Она не опирается ни на какие сутры, тем более ранние.
Так что вопрос о крия-тантре пока остается открытым.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но это не садхана на дхарани-сутру, а отдельная практика на основании намтара и сопутствующих текстов. Она не опирается ни на какие сутры, тем более ранние.
> Так что вопрос о крия-тантре пока остается открытым.


Возможно мы по-разному понимаем термин крия-тантра ?

Вот, классические определения крия-тантры (в сарма и ньингма они совпадают):
http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%9A%D1%8...2%D1%80%D0%B0/
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...y-canons/3618/

(п.с. считается, что "основной" текст практики Нюнгне, составлен бхикшуни Лакшми (гелонгма Палмой).  )

----------


## Shus

> [U]Возможно мы по-разному понимаем термин крия-тантра ?


Не думаю. Просто я говорю о текстах, которые объедены в тибетском Каное, как крия-тантры (т.е. описывающие определенный, внешний тип практики), а Вы - об их доктринальной сущности.  
Но эти практики на многие сотни лет старше тибетского буддизма и те же самые дхарани-сутры в китайском каноне никто не называет крия-тантрами (собственно с т.з. их истории это довольно позднее название).

Еще раз повторюсь: речь идет об определенном классе сутр - "дхарани-сутрах", которые по поздней тибетской классификации стали называться "крия-тантра".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

Ну вот, теперь темка-то реинкарнировалась с основными участниками в в виде уважаемых Shus и Владимира Николаевича. ))) Не так зажигательно, с уходом дакинь ("иных уж нет, а те далече (с)), но зато пристойно и "исторично". )))) :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не думаю. Просто я говорю о текстах, которые объедены в тибетском Каное, как крия-тантры (т.е. описывающие определенный, внешний тип практики), а Вы - об их доктринальной сущности.  
> Но эти практики на многие сотни лет старше тибетского буддизма и те же самые дхарани-сутры в китайском каноне никто не называет крия-тантрами (собственно с т.з. их истории это довольно позднее название).
> 
> Еще раз повторюсь: речь идет об определенном классе сутр - "дхарани-сутрах", которые по поздней тибетской классификации стали называться "крия-тантра".


Понял! А то у меня речь о классификации практик.

Думаю по этому вопросу можно получить ответ только от Ринпоче и _Держателей_ Учений. Они кроме всего, сохраняют и передают Учения, которые на данный момент могут и не использоваться или которые например нужно давать конкретному человеку в конкретных обстоятельствах.

----------

Shus (25.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Извините, у меня пара-тройка вопросов походу возникла.
1)  Когда появляется впервые сам термин тантра, где, и что он обозначает? Дайте определение, что такое вообще тантра и так ли оно понимается сейчас как и раньше. Одинаково ли оно понимается и в индуизме?
2) Почему термин "дакини", употребляемый женской половиной форума приобрёл благозвучную окраску и ассоциируется больше с феями,хотя вот читал статью " К истории существ класса дакини". Иянага Нобуми, дакини это скорее опасные демоницы, больше соответствующие Бабе-яге русских сказок, вредные, коварные, хитрые, злые, пьют кровь, воруют детей и постоянные спутницы Кащея-Махакалы.
3) В ламриме Ц.  прочитал что если услышишь от кого даже один стих из Дхармы, считай его уже своим учителем. 
Это надеюсь не буквально? А то щас уже непонятно кто чей учителей, бо все так и сыплют цитатами:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Извините, у меня пара-тройка вопросов походу возникла.
> 1)  Когда появляется впервые сам термин тантра, где, и что он обозначает? Дайте определение, что такое вообще тантра и так ли оно понимается сейчас как и раньше. Одинаково ли оно понимается и в индуизме?
> 2) Почему термин "дакини", употребляемый женской половиной форума приобрёл благозвучную окраску и ассоциируется больше с феями,хотя вот читал статью " К истории существ класса дакини". Иянага Нобуми, дакини это скорее опасные демоницы, больше соответствующие Бабе-яге русских сказок, вредные, коварные, хитрые, злые, пьют кровь, воруют детей и постоянные спутницы Кащея-Махакалы.
> 3) В ламриме Ц.  прочитал что если услышишь от кого даже один стих из Дхармы, считай его уже своим учителем. 
> Это надеюсь не буквально? А то щас уже непонятно кто чей учителей, бо все так и сыплют цитатами:-)


1) В тиб. буддизме Тантра: специальные методы практики, тогда как Парамита - _общие_.

2) Дакиня - многогранный термин, может обозначать:
Класс нематериальных мистических существ.
Спутницу жизни.
Практикующую йогиню.
Женскую Будда-форму, уровня Самбхогакаи.
Мудрость, присущую Природе-Будды.
и т.д.

3) Считать кальяна-митрой (Добрым Другом) . О связях и отношениях _самая_ в Ламриме речь не идёт.

----------


## Нико

> 1)  Когда появляется впервые сам термин тантра, где, и что он обозначает? Дайте определение, что такое вообще тантра и так ли оно понимается сейчас как и раньше. Одинаково ли оно понимается и в индуизме?


Термин "тантра" возник задолго до буддизма. Его этимологию лучше разберет @*Shus*.
В буддизме и индуизма "тантру" понимают по-рзному.



> 2) Почему термин "дакини", употребляемый женской половиной форума приобрёл благозвучную окраску и ассоциируется больше с феями,хотя вот читал статью " К истории существ класса дакини". Иянага Нобуми, дакини это скорее опасные демоницы, больше соответствующие Бабе-яге русских сказок, вредные, коварные, хитрые, злые, пьют кровь, воруют детей и постоянные спутницы Кащея-Махакалы.


Он употребляется не только женской половиной форума(те-то скорее иронизируют), но и большинством "причащённым" в "этим делам буддистами", то в уважительном, то в "ироничном" контексте. Дакиню и правда можно перепутать с демоницами, но в тантре они - объект Прибежища (см. к примеру ньингмапинское "Три корня".)





> 3) В ламриме Ц.  прочитал что если услышишь от кого даже один стих из Дхармы, считай его уже своим учителем. 
> Это надеюсь не буквально? А то щас уже непонятно кто чей учителей, бо все так и сыплют цитатами:-)


От учителя можно прослушать хоть миллион стихов и строф и до сих считать его не своим гуру, а, скорее, профессором или лектором. ) Дело во внутреннем отношении.

----------


## Нико

> У китайцев и японцев, под дакинями фигурируют лисы-оборотни.


Скорее, колдуньи не очень добрые).

----------


## Максим&

> От учителя можно прослушать хоть миллион стихов и строф и до сих считать его не своим гуру, а, скорее, профессором или лектором. ) Дело во внутреннем отношении.


Я согласен с вашей интерпретацией, но она все же отличается от этого:
И великий мудрец Шантипа в своем сочинении «Толкование трудных мест «Черного врага» цитирует: 
*«Если ты не почитаешь за Учителя того, 
от кого услышал хоть строфу Ученья,* 
то переродишься ты собакой сотню раз, 
а затем ты мясником родишься».



> Дакиню и правда можно перепутать с демоницами, но в тантре они - объект Прибежища (см. к


Почему перепутать. Они походу и были вампиршами, и почитали их не от большой любви, а страха ради, что пройдут код покров ночи и жизненные соки высосут ( тут то вы женщины как нельзя схожи:-) ), или детей умертвят или ещё чего. Интересно, щас в индо-тибете помнят о той, первой их роли или уже тоже феями считают?

----------


## Shus

> .....1)  Когда появляется впервые сам термин тантра, где, и что он обозначает? Дайте определение, что такое вообще тантра и так ли оно понимается сейчас как и раньше. Одинаково ли оно понимается и в индуизме?........


У-ф-ф-ф! Поскольку ссылки давать похоже бессмысленно, попробуем просто текст (это из Ходжа):

"Однако перед тем как идти дальше может быть полезным попытаться дать читателям определение того, какой именно тип текстов мы можем обоснованно называть тантрами, так как ситуация не столь ясна как, возможно, хотелось бы верить. Я помню, как спросил одного человека, специализирующегося на индийской тантрической традиции, как можно идентифицировать Тантры как таковые, и получил довольно бесхитростный ответ: это очень просто, поскольку у тантр в названиях есть слово «тантра». Однако это совершенно не так, поскольку многие тексты, которые обоснованно классифицируются как тантры, в действительности называются сутрами, как, например, сама «Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи» (2), «Сарва-татхагата-таттва-самграха» и некоторые из ранних тантр rNying-ma, такие как dGongs-‘dus (Т №829),  rNgam-glog (Т №830), Kun-‘dus (Т №831) и другие. Собственно, в некоторых из этих текстов слово «тантра» даже и не употребляется, включая текст данного перевода.
————————————————————————————————————————————-
(2) Хотя Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи и названа сутрой в заголовке, Буддхагухья и последующие писатели упоминали её как «Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи-тантра». Я принял это наименование, чтобы соответствовать комментариям Буддхагухья, однако следует понимать, что такое изменение произошло вероятно где-то после 714 г., когда в Китай прибыл Шубхакарасимха, так как он, кажется, вообще не знал такого термина, как «тантра».
————————————————————————————————————————————-Определения термина появляются в некоторых позднейших тантрических текстах, на пример в Тантре Продолжения из Гухьясамаджи, где сказано:
«Тантра есть продолженность, и эта продолженность троична: земля, внутренняя природа и неразрушимость. Внутренняя природа есть свойственная причина, неразрушимость есть результат, а земля – способы. В этих трёх заложено значение тантра» (3).
————————————————————————————————————————————-
(3) «Гухья-самаджа». Глава 18, ст. 34-35. «Прабандхам тантрам акхьятам тат прабхандам тридха бхавет | адхарах пракритиш чаива асамхарья-прабхедатах || пракритиш чакритиш хетур асамхарья-пхалам татха | адхарас тад упаяш ча трибхис тантрартха-самграхах ||»
————————————————————————————————————————————-Но, как бы важны ни были эти определения, они имеют тенденцию к некоторой доктринальности или сотериологичности, поэтому мы постараемся выделить ключевые компоненты того, что можно назвать Тантрическим Буддизмом в самом широком смысле, дабы проникнуть поглубже в то, с чем имеем дело. Существует некоторое количество таких элементов, некоторые из которых были выведены из более ранних направлений в самом буддизме, а другие были восприняты и адаптированы из не-буддийских источников. Очевидно, что задача представления полномасштабного исследования и документального подтверждения всех этих элементов, при всей их желательности, выходит далеко за рамки настоящей книги; вместо этого я ограничусь кратким упоминанием тех черт, которые характеризуют дух буддийской тантрической мысли (4):
1). Тантрический Буддизм предлагает альтернативный путь к просветлённости вдобавок к стандартному пути Махаяны.
2). Его учения обращены к практикующим мирянам прежде всего, а не к монахам и монахиням.
3). Как следствие этого, он признаёт земные цели и обретения и часто имеет дело с практиками, по характеру более магическими, нежели духовными.
4). Он учит специальным типам медитаций (садхана) как пути к осознанию, направленным на трансформацию индивида в воплощение божественного в течение этой жизни или через небольшой промежуток времени.
5). Такие виды медитации включают активное использование различных типов мандал, мудр, мантр и дхарани, как конкретных выражений природы действительности.
6). Формирование образов различных божеств в процессе медитации путём творческого воображения играет ключевую роль в процессе осознавания. Эти образы могут рассматриваться пребывающими как внутри, так и извне.
7). Огромное многообразие количества и типов Будд и прочих божеств.
8). Большое ударение делается на роли гуру и необходимости получения от него наставлений и должных инициаций для садхан.
9). Бросаются в глаза многочисленные рассуждения о природе и силе речи, в особенности в связи с литерами санскритского алфавита.
10). Различные обычаи и ритуалы, часто не-буддийского происхождения, такие как хома, инкорпорированы и адаптированы к буддизму.
11). Духовная физиология преподаётся как часть процесса трансформации.
12). Подчёркивается важность женского начала; используются различные формы сексуальной йоги.————————————————————————————————————————————-
(4) Отчасти созданию этого списка помог приведённый в: Hindu Tantrism (Brill, 1979) by Teun Goudrian et al.
————————————————————————————————————————————-Ни в коей мере не претендуя на исчерпанность, этот перечень включает в себя основные элементы и тематику тантр. На протяжении прото-тантрической и ранней тантрической фазы лишь некоторые из этих элементов могли встречаться одновременно в каком-либо тексте, но, по мере того, как мы вступаем в среднюю и позднюю фазы, то обнаруживаем всё большее их количество, в той или иной форме инкорпорированными в тексты. Этот процесс синтеза и развития длился несколько веков, начиная с самых ранних прото-тантрических текстов и вплоть до детально проработанной «Калачакра тантры», которая, вероятно, была последней Тантрой, созданной в Индии. Хотя было бы необдуманно смелым делать безапелляционные заявления относительно раннего развития тантр на нынешнем уровне наших знаний, всё же интересно вкратце проследить за этим процессом, основываясь прежде всего на свидетельствах, доступных нам из китайских источников.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015), Максим& (25.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> У-ф-ф-ф! Поскольку ссылки давать похоже бессмысленно, попробуем просто текст (это из Ходжа):
> 
> [INDENT]"Однако перед тем как идти дальше может быть полезным попытаться дать читателям определение того, какой именно тип текстов мы можем обоснованно называть тантрами, так как ситуация не столь ясна как, возможно, хотелось бы верить. Я помню, как спросил одного человека, специализирующегося на индийской тантрической традиции, как можно идентифицировать Тантры как таковые, и получил довольно бесхитростный ответ: это очень просто, поскольку у тантр в названиях есть слово «тантра». Однако это совершенно не так, поскольку многие тексты, которые обоснованно классифицируются как тантры, в действительности называются сутрами, как, например, сама «Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи» (2), «Сарва-татхагата-таттва-самграха» и некоторые из ранних тантр rNying-ma, такие как dGongs-‘dus (Т №829),  rNgam-glog (Т №830), Kun-‘dus (Т №831) и другие. Собственно, в некоторых из этих текстов слово «тантра» даже и не употребляется, включая текст данного перевода.
> ————————————————————————————————————————————-
> (2) Хотя Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи и названа сутрой в заголовке, Буддхагухья и последующие писатели упоминали её как «Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи-тантра». Я принял это наименование, чтобы соответствовать комментариям Буддхагухья, однако следует понимать, что такое изменение произошло вероятно где-то после 714 г., когда в Китай прибыл Шубхакарасимха, так как он, кажется, вообще не знал такого термина, как «тантра».
> ————————————————————————————————————————————-Определения термина появляются в некоторых позднейших тантрических текстах, на пример в Тантре Продолжения из Гухьясамаджи, где сказано:
> «Тантра есть продолженность, и эта продолженность троична: земля, внутренняя природа и неразрушимость. Внутренняя природа есть свойственная причина, неразрушимость есть результат, а земля – способы. В этих трёх заложено значение тантра» (3).
> [INDENT][SIZE=1]————————————————————————————————————————————-
> (3) «Гухья-самаджа». Глава 18, ст. 34-35. «Прабандхам тантрам акхьятам тат прабхандам тридха бхавет | адхарах пракритиш чаива асамхарья-прабхедатах || пракритиш чакритиш хетур асамхарья-пхалам татха | адхарас тад упаяш ча трибхис тантрартха-самграхах ||»


Большинство текста относилось к составляющей тантры, а вот немного самого определения "тантра" не вполне что-то мне объясняет. Внутренняя природа, неразрушимость и земля-что это? Хотя земля наверно это все то, что вы перечислили как элементы ниже.
Ещё попадались какие-то объяснения про нить, ковёр , но при чем это я то ли не понял, то ли забыл.

----------


## Нико

> А плотоядная и пепельная дакини, они кто? А то что-то пишут что союз с ними опасен).


Если достаточно сил, может быть и не опасен))).

----------


## Shus

> Большинство текста относилось к составляющей тантры, а вот немного самого определения "тантра" не вполне что-то мне объясняет. Внутренняя природа, неразрушимость и земля-что это? Хотя земля наверно это все то, что вы перечислили как элементы ниже.
> Ещё попадались какие-то объяснения про нить, ковёр , но при чем это я то ли не понял, то ли забыл.


Троллите, однако. Ну да ладно.

Тантра (буддизм) — Википедия
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тантра_(буддизм)‎
В буддизме та́нтра (санскр. तन्त्र, tantra, «связь, нить,  последовательность»)

Про сутра поискать в википедии? А то пока делать нечего..

----------


## Максим&

> Троллите, однако. Ну да ладно.
> 
> Тантра (буддизм) — Википедия
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тантра_(буддизм)‎
> В буддизме та́нтра (санскр. तन्त्र, tantra, «связь, нить,  последовательность»)
> 
> Про сутра поискать в википедии? А то пока делать нечего..


Нет, не тролю, хочу понять нормально что такое сам термин. Почему например определённый вид йогической деятельности назван тантрой, а не кукусей. Вот например с христианами все понятно-последователи Христа или мессии; ислам-покорность ( Богу). А тантра?
Даже в википедии не до конца ясно - ННР трактует как непрерывность и проявление энергии. В Гунавтике как непрерывность в основе которой - бесконечный ум, светозарный по природе. А в Гухьясамадже это троичная связь основы, метода и результата. 
Чтоб уже не возвращаться в Гухья под основой уже понимается изначальный и светозарный Ум? Если да, то есть ли у него причина, или он отдельно, а пратитья самутпада, карма и все такое отдельно? 
С методами вроде понятно, плод..я так понимаю это трансформация ума, или реализация буддовости? Так это уже понимается в Гухья-самадже?

----------


## Максим&

> Про сутра поискать в википедии? А то пока делать нечего..


Когда делать нечего-пополняйте свой сайт переводами:-)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (26.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Нет, не тролю, хочу понять нормально что такое сам термин.  .....


Это просто обобщенное название текстов с учениями, которые _можно получить только передачей_ от нирманакаи (бога-сына по вашему). 
Никакого скрытого сакрального смысла в нем нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015), Максим& (25.11.2015), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> Это просто обобщенное название текстов с учениями, которые _можно получить только передачей_ от нирманакаи (бога-сына по вашему). 
> Никакого скрытого сакрального смысла в нем нет.


А на чем основано доверие к текстам, что они именно от нирманакаи приняты? В христианстве например так: ученики записали учение Христа и фрагменты из жизни. Потом появились ученики первых учеников, и ещё немного дописали. В разных общинах в авторитете были свои тексты, но в процессе взаимообмена и сличения общей тематики определеная группа текстов получила наибольшее количество лайков, и канон закрыли. Все что свыше то от лукавого типа.
А вот как в буддизме, тантре например. Живу я например в одном селе и у меня какие-то сутры в авторитете, так как мне их учитель передал. Приходит в моё село какой-то йог и говорит, твои сутры - хорошо, но я получил от будды тантру Гухья. 
Вот как они проверяли от будды ли тантры, а может они от Мары, или вообще личная поэзия?

----------


## Shus

> А на чем основано доверие к текстам, что они именно от нирманакаи приняты? В христианстве например так: ученики записали учение Христа и фрагменты из жизни. Потом появились ученики первых учеников, и ещё немного дописали. В разных общинах в авторитете были свои тексты, но в процессе взаимообмена и сличения общей тематики определеная группа текстов получила наибольшее количество лайков, и канон закрыли. Все что свыше то от лукавого типа.
> А вот как в буддизме, тантре например. Живу я например в одном селе и у меня какие-то сутры в авторитете, так как мне их учитель передал. Приходит в моё село какой-то йог и говорит, твои сутры - хорошо, но я получил от будды тантру Гухья. 
> Вот как они проверяли от будды ли тантры, а может они от Мары, или вообще личная поэзия?


Основа тантрического буддизма - линия передачи, которая ревностно подтверждается. В начале обычно стоит кто-то из великих (часто сам Шакьямуни), в конце - гуру.
Ситуация которые Вы описали теоретически возможна, поскольку священные тексты этой традиции обретаются в самбхогакае (по вашему в сфере бог-дух свят), т.е. теоретически любой может достичь определенного уровня просветления и, войдя в самбхогакаю, получить священный текст от кого-либо из Будд или бодхистав. "Вернувшись" в нирманкаю он таким образом становится вторым в линии. Примерно так появляется один из видов тибетских терма. 
Но это очень обобщенно, на самом деле все несколько сложней. Ну и желательно, чтобы Ваша деревня находилась где-нибудь в Гималаях, а то тому ёгу могут просто не поверить :Smilie: .
В старом буддизме было очень формальная система верфикации на соответствие текста слову Будды ("махападеса"), поэтому дела махаянские там продвигались очень со скрипом, пока не пошло массовое "обнаружение" скрытых Буддой сутр (но там все было анонимно и неизвестен ни один из "обнаруживших", кроме нескольких совсем уж  беспринципных апокрифов).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015), Кеин (25.11.2015), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> Основа тантрического буддизма - линия передачи, которая ревностно подтверждается. В начале обычно стоит кто-то из великих (часто сам Шакьямуни), в конце - гуру.
> Ситуация которые Вы описали теоретически возможна, поскольку священные тексты этой традиции обретаются в самбхогакае (по вашему в сфере бог-дух свят), т.е. теоретически любой может достичь определенного уровня просветления и, войдя в самбхогакаю, получить священный текст от кого-либо из Будд или бодхистав. "Вернувшись" в нирманкаю он таким образом становится вторым в линии. Примерно так появляется один из видов тибетских терма. 
> Но это очень обобщенно, на самом деле все несколько сложней. Ну и желательно, чтобы Ваша деревня находилась где-нибудь в Гималаях, а то тому ёгу могут просто не поверить.
> В старом буддизме было очень формальная система верфикации на соответствие текста слову Будды ("махападеса"), поэтому дела махаянские там продвигались очень со скрипом, пока не пошло массовое "обнаружение" скрытых Буддой сутр (но там все было анонимно и неизвестен ни один из "обнаруживших", кроме нескольких совсем уж  беспринципных апокрифов).


А, то есть авторитетность текста заверялась примерно так: гэй други, я тэрма нашёл в пещере, а не вру потому что я ваш гуру. Или так: братья-тантрики, вот текст я записал по памяти, а устно мне его передал мой гуру, а ему гура моего гуру. Веруйте что это не я его придумал-потому что я честный малый. 
И все отвечают-аминь. 
Так примерно?:-)

----------


## Shus

> А, то есть авторитетность текста заверялась примерно так: гэй други, я тэрма нашёл в пещере, а не вру потому что я ваш гуру. Или так: братья-тантрики, вот текст я записал по памяти, а устно мне его передал мой гуру, а ему гура моего гуру. Веруйте что это не я его придумал-потому что я честный малый. 
> И все отвечают-аминь. 
> Так примерно?:-)


Ну если отбросить тон изложения и добавить некоторые детали (в основном характеристики самого нашедшего), то в самом начале примерно так. При этом надо помнить, что тантра - это все-таки письменная традиция (хотя _эволюция текстов_ тоже имела место быть).

----------

Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну если отбросить тон изложения и добавить некоторые детали (в основном характеристики самого нашедшего), то в самом начале примерно так. При этом надо помнить, что тантра - это все-таки письменная традиция (хотя _эволюция текстов_ тоже имела место быть).


Мда, верификация конечно весьма скользкая. Я удивляюсь как ещё Китайцы не нашли терма-тантру где б Вайрочана повелевал бы тибетцам склонить свои непокорные выи перед Поднебесной, или что Оле Нидал становится главным Кармапой и далай-ламой в одном лице:-)

----------


## Shus

> Мда, верификация конечно весьма скользкая. Я удивляюсь как ещё Китайцы не нашли терма-тантру где б Вайрочана повелевал бы тибетцам склонить свои непокорные выи перед Поднебесной, или что Оле Нидал становится главным Кармапой и далай-ламой в одном лице:-)


Давайте наверное закончим. Мы все-таки в тибетском разделе буддистского форума.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> Давайте наверное закончим. Мы все-таки в тибетском разделе буддистского форума.


Хорошо. Последний вопрос - канон ( если таковой есть) закрыт уже или теоретически тантры могут "открываться'" и сегодня и все они авторитетны. Датировка последней известной тантры?

----------


## Shus

> Хорошо. Последний вопрос - канон ( если таковой есть) закрыт уже или теоретически тантры могут "открываться'" и сегодня и все они авторитетны. Датировка последней известной тантры?


Канон (вернее Каноны есть). Терма открывались, открываются и будут открываться постоянно (гляньте в вики и пр.). Многие из них очень авторитетны. А вот как новые терма соотносятся с Каноном - я не знаю.
Потом не забывайте, что тибетском буддизме не существует универсальных ответов. То что верно для одной школы или даже линии может оказаться не так для другой. 

Вы почитайте Островскую-младшую (моя любимая книжка про ТБ), оно маленько и разляжется, а то мне кажется Вы не совсем то на ТБ проецируете.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015), Фил (25.11.2015), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> Канон (вернее Каноны есть). Терма открывались, открываются и будут открываться постоянно (гляньте в вики и пр.). Многие из них очень авторитетны. А вот как новые терма соотносятся с Каноном - я не знаю.
> Потом не забывайте, что тибетском буддизме не существует универсальных ответов. То что верно для одной школы или даже линии может оказаться не так для другой. 
> 
> Вы почитайте Островскую-младшую (моя любимая книжка про ТБ), оно маленько и разляжется, а то мне кажется Вы не совсем то на ТБ проецируете.


Да ничего я не проецирую. Вполне обычные вопросы связанные с доверием. А доверие вешь такая, что его нужно завоевывать...сидхами или непротеворечивостью. Помню когда то изучал историю христианства средних веков и начали встречаться места где один святой называет псом другого святого, или когда одновременно более чем в четырёх городах империи находились такие реликвии как гвозди Христа ( а их даже теоретически не может быть больше четырёх), когда папы в обоснование своего превосходства над королевской властью сочиняли подложные декреталии..то начинаешь даже к тем кто проповедует честность, относится с долей осторожности.

Прочту конечно и Островскую, просто физически не умею читать более пяти книг одновременно:-)

----------

Shus (25.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . А доверие вешь такая, что его нужно завоевывать...


Тантра доверие не должна завоёвывать.
Наоборот, доверие одно из необходимых внутренних условий.

Если его нет, то - нет. Зачем себя насиловать ? 

Есть много прекрасных традиций без тантр. Есть и другие религии.   Учение Христа  очень-очень хорошее Учение.

Учителя Ваджрачарьи советуют следовать тому что ближе и родней.

----------

Shus (26.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2015), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Когда появится Бхайрава, йогин не должен бояться. Если он испугается, то попадет под влияние демонов. Побежденный демонами, он не сможет достичь мистических сил. Поэтому практик не должен поддаваться страху, и тогда величественный Ваджрамахабхайрава будет доволен. Удовлетворенный, он спросит: "Чего ты хочешь?" На это обладающий знанием ответит:"Пожалуйста, даруй мне мистические силы, столь желанные для меня - оружие, тайные путешествия, глазную мазь, трансмутации, жизненный элексир". Если он попросит такое, без сомнения, все это будет дано. Если, после всего, ученик потерпит неудачу в получении этих сил и возможностей, он все-таки обретет все малые силы. Без вопросов.


Нашёл что-то похожее в этом плане. Из книги: Ничто никогда не случалось. Жизнь и учение Пападжи (Пунджи). Книга 1

В течение трех недель я сидел по ночам на кладбище, повторяя нараспев мантры. В конце двадцать первого дня передо мной предстал отвратительно страшный дух и спросил, чего я хочу. У него были рога, длинный острый нос, закругляющийся на конце, и рот, полный черных зубов. Я был страшно напуган. Волосы встали дыбом, и я остолбенел от страха.

«Чего ты хочешь? – повторил дух. – Я могу дать тебе все, что пожелаешь. Я очень доволен твоим тапасом. В любое время твое желание будет исполнено».

Я был так напуган, что убежал и больше никогда туда не возвращался. Я не знал, может ли дух быть полезным в борьбе с англичанами, но спустя много лет его услуги все-таки пригодились. Я бродил в Гималаях, и меня мучил страшный голод. Вокруг не было никаких поселений, и мне нéоткуда было взять пищу. И вдруг я вспомнил о том духе, который появился передо мной много лет назад, обещая дать все, что я захочу, как только я его позову.

Я подумал: «Посмотрим, может ли он сделать что-нибудь полезное».

Я вызвал его, и, к моему большому удивлению, он тут же появился. На этот раз я совсем его не испугался.

«Я голоден, – произнес я. – Ты доставляешь пищу в такие отдаленные места?»

Дух тут же предоставил мне свежие фрукты, которые растут только на равнинах. Он исчез, и я больше никогда не прибегал к его услугам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Когда появится Бхайрава, йогин не должен бояться. Если он испугается, то попадет под влияние демонов. Побежденный демонами, он не сможет достичь мистических сил. Поэтому практик не должен поддаваться страху, и тогда величественный Ваджрамахабхайрава будет доволен. Удовлетворенный, он спросит: "Чего ты хочешь?" На это обладающий знанием ответит:"Пожалуйста, даруй мне мистические силы, столь желанные для меня - оружие, тайные путешествия, глазную мазь, трансмутации, жизненный элексир". Если он попросит такое, без сомнения, все это будет дано. Если, после всего, ученик потерпит неудачу в получении этих сил и возможностей, он все-таки обретет все малые силы. Без вопросов.


кстати, а какую мазь получат в результате процесса?

----------


## Аше

> кстати, а какую мазь получат в результате процесса?


Встречал разные объяснения каждой из восьми сиддх. По одним мазь при применении позволяет видеть существ класса дева и нага, по другим позволяет видеть сокрытые сокровища.

----------

Дубинин (28.09.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

заверните мне два пузырька, пожалуйста. очень хочется видеть сокровища, обмазавшись замазкой.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.09.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

М.б. мазь от геморроя? Ведь во всякой йоге приходится много сидеть  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

От геммороя йоги изобрели хатха-йогу, мазь не понадoбится.

----------

Алексей Л (30.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2017)

----------


## Аше

> заверните мне два пузырька, пожалуйста. очень хочется видеть сокровища, обмазавшись замазкой.


Эх, если бы все было так просто  :Frown:  Сначала понимаешь из разных редких ингредиентов мазь сделать, потом долго шаманить с риском для жизни, пока гром не грянет и мазь силу не обретет, и только после закрытия всех квестов пойти и бодхисаттвически поделиться ею со всеми окружающими, что, конечно же, будет первой мыслью садхака после всех мучений  :Kiss:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Встречал разные объяснения каждой из восьми сиддх. По одним мазь при применении позволяет видеть существ класса дева и нага, по другим позволяет видеть сокрытые сокровища.


А в этих других вариантах имеется ввиду именно сокровища клады или рудоносные жилы и залежи драг. камней ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Какая-то чудодейственная мазь оживила эту многострадальную тему :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (30.09.2017), Алексей Л (30.09.2017)

----------


## Аше

> А в этих других вариантах имеется ввиду именно сокровища клады или рудоносные жилы и залежи драг. камней ?


Клады. В те времена сиддхи нахождения кладов была периодически встречаемой темой, причем видением они не ограничивались. К примеру были методы, которые давали вибрацию-пульсацию на стопы, если под ногами был клад  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (29.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> М.б. мазь от геморроя? Ведь во всякой йоге приходится много сидеть


Зачем мазь, если есть народные методы? Вот мощнейшая мантра:

----------

Neroli (06.10.2017), PampKin Head (02.10.2017), Антарадхана (30.09.2017), Дубинин (30.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (06.10.2017)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

I am back!!!

Давненько я не заходил сюда. Ну, что похоливарим? ;-)

----------

Aion (06.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> I am back!!!
> 
> Давненько я не заходил сюда. Ну, что похоливарим? ;-)


А что, кто-то реально и доказательно без сомнений для всех проявил сиддхи?)))

Если уж оживлять труп, так надо не зря)

----------

Дубинин (06.10.2017), Шуньяананда (24.10.2017)

----------


## Alex

Дима, дискотека на кладбище (просто на кладбище, не на шмашане) не получится. За серьезными темами — на англоязычное "Колесо Дхармы".

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (12.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2017)

----------


## Аше

Лонгченпа про обретение шести абхиджнян, 32 основных и 80 вторичных признаков Будды на этапе стадии завершения (туммо и кармамудра) в комментарии на Гухьягарбху тантру:



> Таким же образом [в этапах этой практики] полностью завершены шесть абхиджнян, [32] основных и [80] вторичных [признаков Будды]. После того, как мужчина совершил подтягивание [белой капли], [она] вернулась в каплю собственного тела [на макушке], это абхиджня знания прошлых жизней. Спускание и подтягивание [белой] капли, это абхиджня чудесных сил и проявлений [, т.е. риддхи]. Невыразимые речью блаженство-пустота, это божественный слух. Видение трех бхуми будд [, т.е. 11, 12 и 13 бхуми], это божественное зрение. Поскольку к блаженству нет цепляния, [оно] нерассеивающееся-чистое, соответственно это божественное обоняние. Поскольку знаешь как единством мужчины и женщины испытывается один-вкус, это абхиджня знания умов других [существ]. Единство солнца и луны - 16 блаженств мужчины и женщины, это 32 основных [признака Будды]. Каждое из 16 блаженств капли-луны мужчины обладает 5 мудростями, соответственно это 80 вторичных [признаков Будды].

----------

Alex (24.10.2017), Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Поскольку вопрос сиддх никого не оставляет равнодушным, предлагаю здесь разобраться в теме.
> На данный момент, есть несколько тенденций - рискну их кратко озвучить.
> 
> 1. Сиддх вообще не бывает. Это сказки или фокусы для простачков.
> 2. Сиддхи раньше достигались, потому что были тру-тантрики. А теперь все не то. 
> (С легкой руки Ондрия,  я бы назвал этот подход "Теория Валинора")
> 3. Сиддхи это не особенно важно, потому как не про них речь, а про мокшу.
> 4. Сиддхи, конечно же есть. Я сам не видел, но точно говорят, что есть.
> 
> Возможно, что-то не учел. Если что - извините.


Есть много йогинов, которые стремятся и к сиддхи, и к окончательному освобождению - они сказали бы, я полагаю, что обретают сиддхи на пути к Нирване. Гармонизация находится в супраментале -  Истине, одновременно и статичной и динамичной, уход и исчезновение Неведения и творение заново из Высшего Знания.

----------


## СлаваА

> А что, кто-то реально и доказательно без сомнений для всех проявил сиддхи?)))
> 
> Если уж оживлять труп, так надо не зря)


Я думаю ментальные сиддхи каждый, кто долго практиковал переживал, то есть они самоочевидны для практикующего. Витальные сиддхи пока очень сильно смешаны с желанием, что противоречит освобождению.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думаю ментальные сиддхи каждый, кто долго практиковал переживал, то есть они самоочевидны для практикующего. Витальные сиддхи пока очень сильно смешаны с желанием, что противоречит освобождению.


 Боюсь, вы не перечитали эту эпохальную тему с начала)

Витальные, ментальные)

----------

Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Я думаю ментальные сиддхи каждый, кто долго практиковал переживал, то есть они самоочевидны для практикующего. Витальные сиддхи пока очень сильно смешаны с желанием, что противоречит освобождению.


Классик Карел Чапек(КЧ) о сиддххаахх В и М,но больше М
http://www.vyacheslav-avstisyan.narod.ru/018_0.html

Я называю их сектантами; не из-за того пыла, с каким они ухаживают за кактусами: этот образ действий можно назвать страстью, чудачеством, манией. Но суть сектантства не в пылкой деятельности, а в пылкой вере. Есть любители кактусов, верящие в толченый мрамор; есть другие, верящие в толченый кирпич; наконец третьи, верящие в древесный уголь. Одни признают поливку, тогда как другие ее отвергают. Существуют некие глубочайшие тайны Настоящего Кактусового Грунта, которых ни один любитель кактусов вам не выдаст, хоть четвертуйте. Все эти секты, организации, ордена, согласия, школы, ложи, так же как одиночные, дикие любители кактусов или отшельники, будут вам клясться, что только с помощью своего Метода они достигли столь замечательных результатов. Видите вот этот Echinocactus Miriostigma? Так я скажу вам по секрету: его нельзя поливать, надо только опрыскивать. Да-с.

----------

Аше (26.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2017), Дубинин (26.10.2017), Фил (26.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Боюсь, вы не перечитали эту эпохальную тему с начала)
> 
> Витальные, ментальные)


Нет, не перечитал. Боюсь представить сколько бы это времени у меня заняло.  :Smilie: 
Ментальные сиддхи для меня те которые выполняются в уме и для ума (не буддийского), поэтому их не возможно в принципе доказать другим. 
Витальные, которые потенциально можно доказать, это материализации. Но для этого пока что нужно использовать сущностей, которые уводят от освобождения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, не перечитал. Боюсь представить сколько бы это времени у меня заняло. 
> Ментальные сиддхи для меня те которые выполняются в уме и для ума (не буддийского), поэтому их не возможно в принципе доказать другим. 
> Витальные, которые потенциально можно доказать, это материализации. Но для этого пока что нужно использовать сущностей, которые уводят от освобождения.


Лучше потратьте свое время на на свои домыслы на этот счет, а на реальную инфу, особенно в начале. Есть конкретные понятия и не надо изобретать колесо. А тусоваться в песочнице данной темы еще надо заслужить такое право. Вы пока его не заслужили. Как прочтете, заслужите, может, и охота писать отпадет.

----------


## Толя

Ваджраянские сиддхи смысла обсуждать без комментов нет, т.к. неизвестно, что там имеется ввиду и на каком из 2-х, 3-х, 6-и... уровне толкования. А те, что в Коше, объясняются вполне "научно" и в начальном виде есть у взрослых по отношению к детям, например. 

Еще нужно учитывать, что в дхьяну массово не могли уже тибетцы в 9-м веке. Необычные способности есть у некоторых учителей, но не в полной мере, т.к. сейчас время упадка. Про бож-е глаза\divyacakṣurabhijñā, знание других умов\cetaḥparyāya-jñānasakṣātkriyābhijñā и знание прошлых рождений\pūrvanivāsānusmṛtijñānasākṣātkārābhijñā дост. Ананда Майтрейя писал и ННР (из того, что я читал).

Такие способности логически возможны, но 1) сейчас не время дхьянинов 2) маловероятно, что кто-то в РФ практикует тру-ваджраяну. (Если, конечно, после абхишеки вы *ясно* не поняли, что находитесь минимум на 1-м бхуми).

ИМХО

 :Confused:

----------

Aion (02.11.2017), Шуньяананда (03.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот у конкурентов- сиддхи так сиддхи- и камер не боятся и не стесняются...)))  (свеженькие)

----------

Мяснов (19.01.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://pca.st/t0ho С 30-й минуты хорошее описание опыта

----------


## Yagmort

https://youtu.be/tZM3t9JpGjw?t=109

----------


## PampKin Head

> Такие способности логически возможны, но 1) сейчас не время дхьянинов 2) маловероятно, что кто-то в РФ практикует тру-ваджраяну. (Если, конечно, после абхишеки вы *ясно* не поняли, что находитесь минимум на 1-м бхуми).
> 
> ИМХО


есть место, где реально практикуют дхьяны... причем это оттуда расползается по всему миру....

----------

Шуньяананда (22.03.2018)

----------


## Толя

> есть место, где реально практикуют дхьяны... причем это оттуда расползается по всему миру....


Пруфы у них есть? Хотя бы написано, что N просидел\просидела день\два\три без затекания, что свидетельствует о дхьянической рупе? Я подобное читал только у бирманских учителей, но там несколько монахов поднялось в воздух.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.03.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пруфы у них есть? Хотя бы написано, что N просидел\просидела день\два\три без затекания, что свидетельствует о дхьянической рупе? Я подобное читал только у бирманских учителей, но там несколько монахов поднялось в воздух.


Вот эти двое http://www.jhanasadvice.com освоили все 8 дхьян. Подтверждено их наставником Па Аук Саяду. Его монастырь известен тем, что там делают упор на samma-samadhi. https://www.paaukforestmonastery.org 

По поводу же того, что дхьянам стопроцентно сопутствуют сиддхи, то в сутрах говориться, что... "есть такая возможность". Т.е. могут быть, а могут и не быть. https://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

http://dharmaseed.org/teacher/261/ очень похоже, что личный опыт у человека есть.

P.S. Кстати, вопрос временных интервалов на той или иной стадии практики samma-samadhi рассмотрен в главе о концентрации здесь https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...UtFNnNUQTVmWVE

----------

Михаил_ (21.03.2018)

----------


## Толя

> Вот эти двое http://www.jhanasadvice.com освоили все 8 дхьян. Подтверждено их наставником Па Аук Саяду. Его монастырь известен тем, что там делают упор на samma-samadhi. https://www.paaukforestmonastery.org 
> 
> По поводу же того, что дхьянам стопроцентно сопутствуют сиддхи, то в сутрах говориться, что... "есть такая возможность". Т.е. могут быть, а могут и не быть. https://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm
> 
> http://dharmaseed.org/teacher/261/ очень похоже, что личный опыт у человека есть.
> 
> P.S. Кстати, вопрос временных интервалов на той или иной стадии практики samma-samadhi рассмотрен в главе о концентрации здесь https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...UtFNnNUQTVmWVE


А, это известные личности. Спасибо за ссылки.

\\\\\Вопрос в том, что слово джхана используется в разных контекстах. От чего меняется содержание. Например, без временной характеристики, небольшая цепочка рупавачара-читт - тоже джхана и т.д.

Сиддхи могут варьироваться. Риши в арупа-самадхи тома предсказаний писали, а кто-то таким не занимался. Более того, сверх-способности могут быть не привязаны к мастерству в джхане. С джханой - проблемы, но способность влиять на других людей есть, например.

Это вступление, чтобы не получилось вброса на вентилятор от тех, кто практикует суровую джхану из одной сутты. Были, к сожалению, километровые дискуссии по данному поводу. (На каждый случай у меня есть цитата, поэтому не тратьте пож. время, кто возмутился.)\\\\\

Под "пруфами" я имел ввиду широкий спект явлений, который сопутствует правильному сосредоточению. Т.е. если у кого-то прошибает по свету от человека приблизительно определять его парами-накопления, то это вполне пруф. Если сложить выражение лица, признание у дост. Па Аюка Саядо, предыдущую панча силу и книгу\лекции, то это тоже пруф. Или как ЕС Дуджом Ринпоче пруфал недавно ушедшего ламу Дава Р., плюс вся масса его предсказаний и советов.

Польза от этого в том, что к такому человеку появляется доверие и есть большая вероятность, что его советы\лекции\книги можно по данному вопросу принять во внимание и изучить. Пруфы я спрашивал именно для этого, т.к. по поводу джхан\дхьян кто только не пишет. Многовато всяких поехавших с арупакинчаянантаятаной как обоснованием.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.03.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А, это известные личности. Спасибо за ссылки.
> .


Они недалеко от России будут (у кого есть возможность) 



> Luminous Mind 14-day Awakening Retreat: *March 3-16, 2018, at the beautiful Seminario de Marola near Reggio Emilia, Italy*. All accommodations are single rooms. This will be the same as our regular 2-week retreat (see description on Descriptions page), except that for the last few days of the retreat, we will build upon the foundation of samatha concentration to explore the open awareness of rigpa, which enables one to be present with what is with eyes open, awake to the world. Rigpa is the pinnacle of The Tibetan Buddhist dzogchen practice, in which concentration supports the sustaining of awakened awareness as one engages with life. For those who are interested, we will take the first steps in the dzogchen rigpa practice as it builds on the samatha practice. Talks for the last few days will focus on awakening itself, the non-duality of original mind. Those who wish to continue with the samatha practice for the entire retreat are also welcome to do so. Register at www.JhanaRetreat.com, or complete the contact form at http://www.jhanaretreat.com/en/2017/...er-marzo-2018/ for further details.
> 
> Introduction to Concentration Meditation Daylong: *Saturday, March 17, 2018 at The Concord Institute in London, England, UK*- Register at https://www.concordinstitute.com/pro...meditation-2/#

----------


## Толя

> For the last few days of the retreat, we will build upon the foundation of samatha concentration to explore the open awareness of rigpa, which enables one to be present with what is with eyes open, awake to the world. Rigpa is the pinnacle of _The Tibetan Buddhist dzogchen practice, in which concentration supports the sustaining of awakened awareness as one engages with life. For those who are interested, we will take the first steps in the dzogchen rigpa practice as it builds on the samatha practice._ Talks for the last few days will focus on awakening itself, the non-duality of original mind. Those who wish to continue with the samatha practice for the entire retreat are also welcome to do so.


А вот это очевидный новодел и повод насторожиться. Линия нигде не указана. Текст не указан. В биографиях ничего не указано. Не говоря уже о том, что ваджраянскую видью, противоположную циклическому существованию, явно не мирская саматха-бхавана школы шраваков поддерживает, т.к. она (видья) за пределами условий двух первых махаяно-тантрических путей. Чего-то как-то неуклюже. Даже посвящение маски лерси-риши бы сообразней выглядело.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.03.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

В принципе, Dzogchen Semde as "rigpa practice as it builds on the samatha practice".... Хотя про линию и источники хотелось бы услышать.

----------

Антончик (30.03.2018), Шуньяананда (22.03.2018)

----------


## Olle

Идущие к черту 3 часть.

----------

Алик (15.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

Жесть, первая часть так себе в этом фильме, а вот вторая половина - жесть...

----------

Алик (16.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

Остаток чудес...

----------

Алик (16.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Тут и папа, и сиддхи, и краткая садхана

----------

Alex (16.01.2019)

----------


## Alex

Я вот что подумал. Сегодня же десятый лунный день, цог, подношение освобождения…

----------


## Aion

> Я вот что подумал. Сегодня же десятый лунный день, цог, подношение освобождения…


А в нашей локе уже двенадцатый...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alex

Про вашу локу не знаю, а я как раз с цога еду.

----------


## Aion

56N01
92E50

----------


## Алексей Л

> 56N01
> 92E50


зависание мозга ...

----------


## Alex

Это координаты Красноярска.

----------

Aion (17.01.2019)

----------


## Евгения Н.

Для меня так называемые сиддхи- основной критерий "развитости и пробуждённости осознания". Нет сиддх- значит состояние обычное. В свою очередь обычное состояние, в моём понимании, может быть хорошим или не очень. Не очень- это когда тобой полностью владеют мысли, чувства, и ты не владеешь своим поведением, реакциями. Хорошее- это самообладание, выраженное хоть в каком-то выборе и способности думать, чувствовать так или иначе. 

Развитое осознание- это по сути развитая воля, а никак не способность всё объяснить и/или оправдать.
Пробуждённое развитое осознание- это не то или иное думание, а осознание, которое видит, знает и может. 

То есть осознание не развивается и не пробуждается думанием. Развивается и пробуждается осознанным, намеренным действием- выполнением поставленных задач, но не по развитию какого-либо восприятия, а по избавлению от зацепленности и управлению вещами, начиная с простого, кончая запредельным.)

Короче, на мой взгляд, реальный критерий развитого осознания- эффективность или проще говоря, способность. Начиная с простого, кончая сидхами. 
Если Пробуждённый не маскируется, то отличить его от обычного человека проще простого. Пробуждённый может то, что обычному и не снилось!) 

Таким образом, то есть по наличию возможности и способности, можно трезво оценить своё текущее состояние и эффективность конкретного подхода, методов по его изменению.

----------


## Алик

> Если Пробуждённый не маскируется, то отличить его от обычного человека проще простого. Пробуждённый может то, что обычному и не снилось!)


Ага, радоваться  этому миру).

----------


## Ант

> Таким образом, то есть по наличию возможности и способности, можно трезво оценить своё текущее состояние и эффективность конкретного подхода, методов по его изменению.


Паровоз, обязательно должен иметь колеса... 
Будет ли "паровозом" все, что Вы пытаетесь определить, исходя из наличия колес?
====
Что такое сиддхи, исходя из обьективности? (двойственного восприятия и здравого смысла :Smilie:  )

----------


## Евгения Н.

> Ага, радоваться  этому миру).


Хм.. Возможно у кого-то будет и такое чувство, но судя по опыту, и не только моему, в первых подобных опытах (изменениях состояния в том направлении) возникает скорее ровное приятие и одинаковый интерес ко всему. Со временем, по мере продвижения становится скучно, может потому что осознаёшь, что смысла нет абсолютно ни в чём. 
Но думаю это не лучшая тема для обсуждения..

Однако этот топик про сиддхи, и мне таки интересен взгляд практикующих буддизм именно по этому моменту. Считаются ли сиддхи показателем успешного продвижения, возникают ли неминуемо в процессе пути или же состояния, к которым стремится практик, отличается от обычного только психическим восприятием, и ни на физ. теле, ни на способностях человека не отражаются?

Я не буддист, и хотя заимствовала несколько практик и понятий в кастанедовской традиции, кастанедчиком тоже далеко не являюсь. К большей части опыта и открытий я таки пришла самостоятельно, и таки сужу исключительно по своему опыту, при этом осознаю, что мой опыт может быть далеко не показателем, и у других людей что-то или даже всё может быть совсем не так.

В моём случае даже неглубокое изменение состояния в направлении "пробуждения" всегда сопровождалось возникновением сиддх, хочешь ты этого или нет, как побочка.. Но при том, что непроизвольно много чего может получиться и реализоваться, развить определённый навык(определённую сиддху), судя по всему, не так просто. Требуется сначала понаблюдать как это происходит само собой, а уж потом пытаться взять под контроль.
Могу сказать, что для наблюдения и тренировки некоторых навыков больше подходит сновидение, хотя эффективность практики в сновидении в общем у меня под большим сомнением.

Насколько я знаю сновидение и в буддизме используется? Для чего? Какие задачи в этой практике?

----------

ТаТая (18.07.2020)

----------


## Алик

> Хм.. Возможно у кого-то будет и такое чувство, но судя по опыту, и не только моему, в первых подобных опытах (изменениях состояния в том направлении) возникает скорее ровное приятие и одинаковый интерес ко всему. Со временем, по мере продвижения становится скучно, может потому что осознаёшь, что смысла нет абсолютно ни в чём. 
> Но думаю это не лучшая тема для обсуждения..
> 
> Однако этот топик про сиддхи, и мне таки интересен взгляд практикующих буддизм именно по этому моменту. Считаются ли сиддхи показателем успешного продвижения, возникают ли неминуемо в процессе пути или же состояния, к которым стремится практик, отличается от обычного только психическим восприятием, и ни на физ. теле, ни на способностях человека не отражаются?
> 
> Я не буддист, и хотя заимствовала несколько практик и понятий в кастанедовской традиции, кастанедчиком тоже далеко не являюсь. К большей части опыта и открытий я таки пришла самостоятельно, и таки сужу исключительно по своему опыту, при этом осознаю, что мой опыт может быть далеко не показателем, и у других людей что-то или даже всё может быть совсем не так.
> 
> В моём случае даже неглубокое изменение состояния в направлении "пробуждения" всегда сопровождалось возникновением сиддх, хочешь ты этого или нет, как побочка.. Но при том, что непроизвольно много чего может получиться и реализоваться, развить определённый навык(определённую сиддху), судя по всему, не так просто. Требуется сначала понаблюдать как это происходит само собой, а уж потом пытаться взять под контроль.
> Могу сказать, что для наблюдения и тренировки некоторых навыков больше подходит сновидение, хотя эффективность практики в сновидении в общем у меня под большим сомнением.
> ...


В буддизме говорят, что мы спим, даже когда не спим. Так что сновидения - это сон во сне. Какая в них польза? Когда у Бодхидхармы спросили, что означают сны, он ответил: Это значит только то, что вы некрепко спите).
Про сиддхи же можно сказать, что все про них слышали, но никто не видел. Если только не принимать за сиддхи галлюцинации истощённого длительными ретритами рассудка.

----------


## Евгения Н.

> Паровоз, обязательно должен иметь колеса... 
> Будет ли "паровозом" все, что Вы пытаетесь определить, исходя из наличия колес?
> ====
> Что такое сиддхи, исходя из обьективности? (двойственного восприятия и здравого смысла )


Не поняла о чём Вы, поэтому если интересен ответ, то разъясните для тупых суть вопроса.)

Я не философ и называю "пробуждением" то, что на мой взгляд подходит к этому понятию. Я практик, поэтому думаю вовсе не словами, а опытом.
Грубое сравнение, но всё же можно сравнить со сном, фильмом, компьютерной игрой. Осознание, погружённое в реальность сна/кина/игры- спящее. Осознание бодрствующего/зрителя/геймера- пробуждённое. Развитое осознание- типа сновидца/режиссёра/программиста. Оно уже не просто наблюдатель, а творитель, со-создатель, со-сочинитель.

Каждая позиция определяет не только восприятие, то есть видимое и невидимое, но и сами возможности в реальности, в отношении реальности (сна/кина/игры).
Персонаж не может воспринимать себя и мир как зритель/геймер и разумеется не может контролировать то, что не может по определению.) 
Геймер в свою очередь не может не мочь элементарных для него вещей.))
Тот, кто осознал сон, как ни крути будет в реальности сна магом. Не потому что сновидец так захотел, а просто потому что позиция сновидца предшествует сну и сон отзывается на "команды" этой позиции. Как-то так..

Кстати, во сне с явью действительно просматривается немало аналогий. Состояния сновидения могут быть разные и далеко не каждое податливо, как обычный сон. Не во всяком даже полетаешь.)

----------


## Евгения Н.

> В буддизме говорят, что мы спим, даже когда не спим. Так что сновидения - это сон во сне. Какая в них польза? Когда у Бодхидхармы спросили, что означают сны, он ответил: Это значит только то, что вы некрепко спите).


Странно. Может я попутала с йогой..
То, что мы спим, когда бодрствуем- это очевидно. Но если не спать в бодрствовании, то можно не спать и во сне. И именно потому что обычный сон и обычное состояние в бодрствовании в чём-то ( если не сказать в главном) аналогичны, сон можно использовать для развития осознания. А податливость сна позволяет попробовать то, что наяву бывает непросто, исключительно из-за глубинных жестко укоренившихся представлений. После практики в сновидении проще реализовать наяву.

----------


## Евгения Н.

> Про сиддхи же можно сказать, что все про них слышали, но никто не видел.


Почему? Практика не подразумевает? Нет намерения, соответствующих задач? Интересно, было ли так всегда. 

Например мне очевидно, что то же кастанедчество ушло в небытие. Первые кастанедчики делали упор на реальные магические способности, а нынче термины используют многие, но стремления в практике совсем "не по-кастанеде".)

Мне говорили, что в буддизме, как и в христианстве, есть разные течения, которые не согласны друг в другом, но я не в курсе чё там. 
Одинаково ли он видят саму суть "пробуждения"? В чём она выражена на деле?

----------


## Евгения Н.

> В буддизме говорят, что мы спим, даже когда не спим. Так что сновидения - это сон во сне. Какая в них польза?


Никто не говорит о пользе обычных неконтролируемых снов. Хотя справедливости ради могу заметить, что хороший сон может задать на день хорошее настроение. В моём случае это не так, но знаю немало людей, которые черпают во снах энергию и вдохновение на день. 

Однако польза сна очевидно и в отношении "пробуждения". 
Прикол в том, что мы действительно спим, даже когда не спим. При этом видим общий, совместный сон, если мы в нормальном состоянии.
В практике сновидения учишься входить в состояние, в котором воспринимаешь уже не иллюзорный мир сна, а реальность, явь, разумеется подтверждая это. Научившись этому, можно реализовать совместное сновидение с другим практиком. Даже несколько таких опытов позволяют заметить, что наяву подобный процесс происходит сам собой и что сама явь таким образом и строится. Конечно, вопросов больше, чем ответов, но немало вещей становится понятней.

----------


## Евгения Н.

Пока меня не выгнали, снова обращу внимание на один, на мой взгляд, очень важный момент.) Может кому пригодится.

Настолько я знаю, в буддизме есть идея о том, что реальность иллюзорна. И если не вдаваться в нюансы, то соглашусь. Но нюансы есть.

Короче, судя по опыту, есть разные позиции, при чём как в отношении воспринимающего, так и в отношении воспринимаемого. То есть может меняться либо одна позиция, либо другая, либо обе. И на самом деле вариантов бесчисленной множество, а составить стройную модель, чёткую картину не представляется возможным. И всё потому что разные состояния обнаруживают разный набор и положение вещей в реальности. Однако есть то, что просматривается если не во всех них, то в большинстве.


Опять, грубо сравнивать явь со сном или с компьютерной игрой, но чтобы намекнуть вполне подходит.
В опыте, как и в модели например с компьютерной игрой, есть разные позиции воспринимающего. Типа как позиция персонажа, геймера и программиста. В реальности их вовсе не три и не какое либо другое число, это скорее как вектор. И осознание может типа смещаться по этому вектору, и в зависимости от позиции осознавать так или иначе. 
И так же как для программиста игра является программой, кодом, для геймера- игрой, а для персонажа- реальностью, так и для разных позиций осознания явь разными свойствами.
В общем, геймер в праве говорить, что мир игры иллюзорен, но к позиции персонажа это не имеет никакого отношения. Персонаж не сидит и не может сидеть в геймерском кресле. Персонаж- часть игры и для него иллюзией будет убеждение, что он может проснуться в этом кресле. 

В реальности аналогия персонажа- это то, что называют энергетическим телом. Так называемая энергетика человека- это энергетика "персонажа", то есть проявленной наяву позиции.
Обычное состояние человека, нормальная позиция- это говоря условно позиция "в персонаже". В этом случае осознание подвержено влиянию "энергетического тела" и не только управлять этим не может, но и зачастую даже наблюдать. Очевидно, что позиция осознания и внутри "персонажа" вовсе не одна, а в отношении одного аспекта "энергетическое тело" кажись устроено типа как луковица. И чем ближе осознание к центру, тем трезвее взгляд. 

Вообще, тема сложная, но суть в том, что идея разных позиций осознания позволяет понять важную вещь- почему кто-то что-то понимает и что-то может, а другой нет. Дело в том, что одна позиция позволяет что-то понять и мочь, а другая- нет, как ни крути. 
А ещё надо понимать, что состояние каждого человека в каждый момент времени уникально и помимо разных позиций у нас разное содержание и разное состояние возможно одинаковых элементов. Поэтому нет и быть не может универсального подхода для достижения того или иного определённого состояния. Просто потому что у всех разные исходники. 
Однако, думаю, есть правила/законы, актуальные для всех. 
Например, невозможно взлететь, цепляясь за землю.)) Невозможно пробудиться, не отказываясь от сна.)
Невозможно осознать иллюзорность реальности, не меняя позиции=не отказываясь от обычного состояния себя. 
Как-то так.

----------


## Евгения Н.

Очевидно, что два человека с разными представлениями и намерением, выполняя одинаковые практики(без смысловой нагрузки), получат совершенно разный результат. 

В итоге на данный момент сдаётся, что вовсе не практики, а именно представления и намерение играют первостепенную роль в получении того или иного опыта, результата. И я имею в виду вовсе не сознательные установки, а чувство, ощущение, которое зачастую вообще не имеет ничего общего с тем, что думаешь. И если не ощущаешь возможность что-то реализовать, то сколько угодно можешь фантазировать и мечтать о чём-то, думать, но никак не быть намеренным и способным это реализовать.
А ведь и само намерение реализовать что-то запредельное рождается "за пределами", то есть не в обычном состоянии.)
Опыт меняет представления, но если намерение его получить не идёт изнутри, то привести к этому опыту может разве что случай или другой способный(сильный) человек.   

Короче, возможно пробуждёнными/магами и т.п. не становятся, а рождаются, и путь этих людей заключается в том, чтобы просто сделать сильнее то, что у них и так есть.
Другой вариант, думаю, есть- вариант создания, взращивания с нуля, но для этого нужен реально сильный "учитель". В противном случае сиддхи так и останутся сказками.)

----------


## Ант

> -
> Про сиддхи же можно сказать, что все про них слышали, но никто не видел. Если только не принимать за сиддхи галлюцинации истощённого длительными ретритами рассудка.


Вы просто не замечаете (очевидного :Smilie: 



> Не поняла о чём Вы,


Поэтому я и предложил Вам, дать ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ (что есть сиддхи).
------
Сиддхи, это непосредственные воздействия ума, на изменение обьективности. (есть над чем подумать? :Smilie: )
И вот когда эти воздействия (видимые, воспринимаемые), превышают некий (установленный в нашем субьективном уме) порог Возможной Вероятности, то мы (в своей двойствености) начинаем считать их, типа "сверх Естественными" (хотя что может быть естественней того, что мы воспринимаем? :Smilie: )
---------
Теперь про то, что не все то что с колесами - паровоз.
Выше Вы обозначили свою масть  :Smilie: , парадигму, типа Кастанеда+ всего понемногу.
Дык вот "развитость и пробужденность сознания", это "про другое". 
Нудно смотреть на МОТИВАЦИЮ, вектор, направленность, этого развития и пробуждения. Кстати, известно ли Вам, что Кастанеда и его ближайшие ученики плохо кончили. т е этот вектор, явно НЕ туда. Ребята (видимо) дошли до постулата, что любая обьективность ничего не стоит и выпали в депрессию. 
Т е совершенствование сиддхов, как способ изменения окружающей Обьективности (В СВОЮ ПОЛЬЗУ), смысла не имеет. Мотивайия-то та же самая, как если б добывать эту "пользу для себя" с помощью обьективной дубины.
Соответственно это (добывание сиддхов) не является решением проблемы человека, как личности ("развития и пробуждения"). Ведь смысла нет не только в Обьективности, но и в "Я", которое эту обьективность желает изменить (с помощью метайизической халявы и себе в угоду). вот так как-то :Smilie: 
Сиддхи-лайт, это Симорон, практически без всякого "душевного напряга", тот самый "не паровоз", хотя колеса имеются (т е без вектора "развития и пробуждения").
=====
Ну а сиддхи от буддизма, это "побочный продукт", имеющий СМЫСЛ, как средство обьективной помощи Другим (поскольку "Себя" нету). Собственно на этом "векторе" (мотивации) и держится весь буддизм (после осознания бессмысленности Обьективности, применительно к отсутствующему "Себе" :Smilie:  )
Т е буддизм, это различение и концентрация. Различение, дает понимание мироустройства, где ум играет решающую роль в причинно следственности (дает понимание самого Устройства Мира), а концентрация (ее степень) дает силы и возможности его изменять при необходимости.
Просто Причинно Следственные Связи (ПСС)... но если со стороны не видно Обьективных ПСС (а субьективные, умственные не видны) то получается СверхЕстественно. :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ (что есть сиддхи).
> ------


 Успех

Успех в чём либо и называется - сиддхи

----------


## Евгения Н.

> Сиддхи, это непосредственные воздействия ума, на изменение обьективности. (есть над чем подумать?)


Есть. Например о Вашей позиции. Не могу сказать, что она плохая, потому что воистину "каждому своё".
Ну и очевидно, что не только понимание сидх у нас разнится.)

Ум не может воздействовать на объективность, тем более непосредственно. Может участвовать, да, но там совсем другие механизмы.. И опять таки, это судя по опыту. Про сиддхи могу сказать.. что как птица летает не умом, так и способности появляются вовсе не от силы мысли.) 

А вообще..многим кажется, что они что-то понимают. Многим кажется, что раз понимают, то значит имеют это. Вот только летать не могут.. Почему?...)



> Кстати, известно ли Вам, что Кастанеда и его ближайшие ученики плохо кончили. т е этот вектор, явно НЕ туда.


Вы это не серьёзно. Или серьёзно? Понятно, что восприятие по природе своей избирательно, но не настолько же!)

Насколько я знаю, Кастанеда прожил интересную жизнь, реализовал, что хотел, и умер немолодым, богатым и знаменитым. И возможно не всё у него получилось, но то, чему он посвятил жизнь- это получилось. Это его книги. 
И хотя для меня Кастанеда не только не авторитет и написанное в его трудах я считаю по большей части сочинительством, но есть там и безусловно ценные находки, которые не встречаются больше нигде. Короче, респект ему и уважуха.) А то, что он возможно и половины не делал из того, что писал, и не показал своим примером, к чему ведёт предложенный им подход... можно конечно судить его за это, а нужно ли?) 

И потом.. Знала я одного парня. Чудесного, светлого, доброго. Духовное развитие, телом занимался, не пил, не курил, правильно питание, правильные практики, спорт, в походы ходил, общался. В 26 лет умер от болезни. 
Знала одного дядю, жёсткого, злого, жену бил, детей, изменял. Пил всю жизнь, курил по две пачки в день, питался ужасно, со спортом не дружил. Умер когда ему было под 80 от болезни.
Дак что там насчёт вектора "туда-не туда"? Всё явно или есть над чем подумать?) 




> средство обьективной помощи Другим


Объективная помощь? Ух ты. 
А я вот думаю. Потакать уму в его безудержном искажении реальности, своему, чужому- помощь? Потакать жалости к себе, своей, чужой- помощь? 
Таки сиддхи- естественные способности осознания, свободного от жалости к себе и великого фантазёра-ума, но мы можем хотеть много и разного, однако не выбираем, чего хотеть больше всего.
И на самом деле каждый имеет именно то, что хочет больше всего остального. Кто- страдания на пустом месте. Кто- великие свершения с нуля. Кто- обычное. Кто- запредельное.)

Вы не согласитесь, но это и не нужно. Ни Вам, ни тем более мне.  Ведь ум создаёт иллюзию того, что мысль, понимание имеет непосредственное отношение к объективности и даже воздействие на неё. Но это далеко не так. И это легко проверить. Было бы желание проверять, а не верить слепо.)

При всём при этом я так и не увидела ответа на то, о чем спрашивала, но кажется я поняла почему.) И могу сказать, что решение буддизма мудрое, но не единственное. Не единственный вариант "кончить хорошо".)) 

Таки в пробуждённом чистом Осознании действительно нету "себя", но "не себя" тоже нету. Умом это состояние никак не представить, тем более не понять, поэтому говорить о нём и пытаться описывать в принципе ошибочно. И можно было бы сказать, что в пробуждённом состоянии Осознание имеет дело с бесчисленным множеством потоков восприятия(возможных реальностей), и чтобы жить и усиливаться ему необходимо воспринимать "полно", поэтому и возникает необходимость иметь якорь в мире в виде тела, пригодное для жизни состояние "себя", но я не знаю, не могу представить и тем более понять. Мне и незачем. Единственное, что мне стоит понимать- как не давать уму и жалости к себе меня глючить.)) И пока я не боюсь "кончить плохо"- значит я всё ещё- не ум, а моя реальность- не то, что очевидно.))) Значит не всё ещё потеряно.)


Не принимайте близко к сердцу, если что. Если Вы не поняли, то я не верю в то, что вижу(говорю), ведь понимаю в каком я состоянии и хорошо знаю чего в нём мало и чего точно нету.) Про Вашу позицию могу сказать тоже самое. И в этом мой главный (Вам, себе) текущий посыл. Принять или не принять- дело Ваше.

И если у кого-то возникает вопрос по поводу альтернативы восприятия умом, то могу предложить для начала тело. Да-да, физическое тело. Предлагаю попробовать "слушать", воспринимать им. Оно с реальностью имеет дело поболее ума, и знания, и силы в нём побольше.)
Таки уточню. Переключение внимания "в тело" и остановка ума лишь приблизит к "непосредственному восприятию", и вот его то как раз и надо бы остановить. Можно сказать, что внимание должно быть/исходить из "безмолвного", "пустого" тела.

----------


## Бо

> Мне говорили, что в буддизме, как и в христианстве, есть разные течения, которые не согласны друг в другом, но я не в курсе чё там. 
> Одинаково ли он видят саму суть "пробуждения"? В чём она выражена на деле?


У разных течений разные методы, но цель одна - стать Буддой, то есть постичь 4 благородные истины о непостоянстве, неудовлетворительности и отсутствии "Я" как нечто вечного, неразрушимого и независимого.

----------


## Ант

> Успех
> 
> Успех в чём либо и называется - сиддхи


Ну вот при всем уважении к Вам...
Переводя слова в слова (с одного языка на другой, еще раз при всем уважении) не стоит забывать про СМЫСЛ в эти слова вкладываемый. :Smilie: 
(успешное опорожнение кишечника...)

----------


## Евгения Н.

> стать Буддой, то есть постичь


Странно конечно, что постижение приравнивается к пробуждению, но это если цепляться к словам.
Теперь я поняла почему буддийская практика не ведёт к сиддхам. Направление вообще не то. 
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ант

[QUOTE=Евгения Н.;841452]Ну и очевидно, что не только понимание сидх у нас разнится.)
QUOTE]
И ГДЕ тогда ВАШЕ определение. (т е то, с чего начинали диалог).



> Знала я одного парня. Чудесного, светлого, доброго. Духовное развитие, телом занимался, не пил, не курил, правильно питание, правильные практики, спорт, в походы ходил, общался. В 26 лет умер от болезни. 
> Знала одного дядю, жёсткого, злого, жену бил, детей, изменял. Пил всю жизнь, курил по две пачки в день, питался ужасно, со спортом не дружил. Умер когда ему было под 80 от болезни.
> Дак что там насчёт вектора "туда-не туда"? Всё явно или есть над чем подумать?)


Вы берете "отрезок времени в одну жизнь", а ПСС тянутся с безначалья ( в бесконечность) и ежемоментно, мы вставляем в детерминированную цепочку ПСС еще одну ПРИЧИНУ, создавая ее в собственном уме (т е в той же самой Реальности).
Ну а по причине и Следствие. Соответственное для первого и второго Вашего знакомого. (за одно можно сказать, что именно к этим Следствиям, т е 26 и 80 годам, привели Предыдущие Причины, созданные этими людьми).



> Ум не может воздействовать на объективность, тем более непосредственно. Может участвовать, да, но там совсем другие механизмы.. И опять таки, это судя по опыту. Про сиддхи могу сказать.. что как птица летает не умом, так и способности появляются вовсе не от силы мысли.)


В ошибочности данного утверждения, Вас может убедить ТОЛЬКО ВАШ собственный опыт. :Smilie: 
"Симорон" я приводил выше (баловство, но можете почитать, по мелочи работает :Smilie: ). 
Есть простой опыт, убедитьСЯ, в возможности своего ума, а т же в том, что Реальность, отнюдь не "деревянная" (обьективная и материальная). Просто взять и стереть (силой ума) облако с неба. (небольшое, кучевое, в почти штиль, описание в сети есть).
А на счет "летать" или проделывать другие описанные штуки... Какой смысл пытаться толкнуть рекордную штангу, если ни сил ни умения? А вот гантельки... или гирьку пудовую... кто мешает попробовать? Принцип-то тот же. Ну и польза а5 же.
Ближайший Вам обьект - Ваша тушка. Вот с нее и начать можно, палец порезаный или обожженный полечить (ИЗМЕНИТЬ Обьективно). Мир изменяется. Дык почему б не добавить к этому детерминированному изменению ЕЩЕ одну причину, сгенерированную нашим умом. Пусть изменяется туда, куда нужно.
Механизм (обоснование) там несколько сложнее, и без буддистской философии и практики не обойтись, но по мелочи можно и так...



> Объективная помощь? Ух ты. 
> А я вот думаю. Потакать уму в его безудержном искажении реальности, своему, чужому- помощь? Потакать жалости к себе, своей, чужой- помощь?


Вы не поняли...
Докопавшись до того, что Реальность не "деревянная" и не имеет смысла (типа до уровня Кастанеды, отдельных философов и эзотериков), человек - Личность -Субьект, утрачивает СМЫСЛ. Смысл существования "Я", идущего от одной обьективной цели к другой. А с утратой "Я", вааще "зависает в пустоте". Нет движения, нет изменения, нет жизни. (собственно это и есть обьективная причина "философских депресняков").
А в буддизме, практика начинается и заканчивается "на благо всех ЖС". Т е вдалбливается ВЕКТОР дальнейшего движения (действия) при любой степени освоения "развития ума". Т е не "Обьективная Цель", а "общий вектор", влияющий на ВСЁ поведение (тела, речи, ума) предустановка........ вне зависимости от наличия отсутствия сиддхов. :Smilie: 
---------
Ну в общем и все, пожалуй. 
Можно жобавить, что личный опыт невозможно заменить верой или неверием в ЧУЖИЕ "фокусы". А ежели чо-то не получается (по началу), нужно смотреть на два фактора - различение и концентрацию. :Smilie:  Т е так ли я "вижу" Мир и так ли я сконцентрирован на его изменении. (т е прикидывать, сколько нужно энергии, чтоб исчезли несколько сот кубометров пара с неба, смысла не имеет :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Ант

> Странно конечно, что постижение приравнивается к пробуждению, но это если цепляться к словам.
> Теперь я поняла почему буддийская практика не ведёт к сиддхам. Направление вообще не то. 
> Спасибо за ответ.


Сиддхи - НЕ  Цель буддистской практики (это цель эзотерики и шаманизма). Сиддхи возникают в следствии буддистской практики, как закономерный эффект познания мира "как есть". УСТОЙЧИВОГО познания, непосредственного.

----------


## Бо

> Странно конечно, что постижение приравнивается к пробуждению, но это если цепляться к словам.
> Теперь я поняла почему буддийская практика не ведёт к сиддхам. Направление вообще не то. 
> Спасибо за ответ.


Согласно буддийским текстам, Будда Шакьямуни и его ученики владели сиддхами, но это не было целью исчитается, что сиддхи - это помеха на пути к пробуждению.

----------


## Евгения Н.

> В ошибочности данного утверждения, Вас может убедить ТОЛЬКО ВАШ собственный опыт.
> Есть простой опыт, убедитьСЯ, в возможности своего ума, а т же в том, что Реальность, отнюдь не "деревянная" (обьективная и материальная). Просто взять и стереть (силой ума) облако с неба. (небольшое, кучевое, в почти штиль, описание в сети есть).


О "недеревянности" реальности я знала сколько себя помню. И много лет думала, что я такая одна. Первые книги и люди появились гораздо позже. И с детства помимо всего прочего я например воплощала "друга", прекрасно отдавая себе отчёт в том, что делаю. Небезуспешно. Так что именно МОЁ осознание привело меня к МОЕМУ опыту, который убедил меня в правдивости моего осознания.))
Ум, безусловно играет очень важную роль в намеренной реализации, но не он стирает облако с неба. Он лишь задаёт направление. Ну да ладно.



> Вы не поняли...
> Докопавшись до того, что Реальность не "деревянная" и не имеет смысла (типа до уровня Кастанеды, отдельных философов и эзотериков), человек - Личность -Субьект, утрачивает СМЫСЛ. Смысл существования "Я", идущего от одной обьективной цели к другой. А с утратой "Я", вааще "зависает в пустоте". Нет движения, нет изменения, нет жизни. (собственно это и есть обьективная причина "философских депресняков").
> А в буддизме, практика начинается и заканчивается "на благо всех ЖС". Т е вдалбливается ВЕКТОР дальнейшего движения (действия) при любой степени освоения "развития ума". Т е не "Обьективная Цель", а "общий вектор", влияющий на ВСЁ поведение (тела, речи, ума) предустановка........ вне зависимости от наличия отсутствия сиддхов.


Ок, принято. Согласна, в этом есть смысл.




> Сиддхи - НЕ  Цель буддистской практики (это цель эзотерики и шаманизма). Сиддхи возникают в следствии буддистской практики, как закономерный эффект познания мира "как есть". УСТОЙЧИВОГО познания, непосредственного.


Таки возникают?)) Ладно, принято.

Можно добавить, что личный опытом и личным осознанием невозможно поделиться с тем, кто не имеет того же опыта и того же осознания.))

----------


## Евгения Н.

> Согласно буддийским текстам, Будда Шакьямуни и его ученики владели сиддхами, но это не было целью исчитается, что сиддхи - это помеха на пути к пробуждению.


Хорошее дополнение, спасибо. И вот тут могу сказать, что то, что сиддхи не только не являются целью, но и могут быть помехой- совпадает с тем, как лично я вижу путь "пробуждения". Но при условии, что они таки возникают, как закономерный эффект практики в том направлении. Ещё немного и я пойду в буддисты.))) Шутка.)

----------


## Бо

> Ещё немного и я пойду в буддисты.)))Шутка.)


В каждой шутке есть доля шутки. То что вы оказались на этом форуме и даже решили что-то написать, этому есть причина или последовательность причин. Просто так ничего не происходит. У сотен тысяч россиян возможно никогда не возникнет мысли даже задуматься о буддизме, а вы здесь. Просто пришло время, возникли подходящие условия и плод созрел. Все, кто здесь отмечается так или иначе связан с буддизмом.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (20.07.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Успех
> 
> Успех в чём либо и называется - сиддхи


Интересное определение.
Наверное, буддийские сидхи касаются чего-то вневременного, так как успех во временных вещах не такой уж и интересный

----------


## Алик

> Почему? Практика не подразумевает? Нет намерения, соответствующих задач? Интересно, было ли так всегда. 
> 
> Например мне очевидно, что то же кастанедчество ушло в небытие. Первые кастанедчики делали упор на реальные магические способности, а нынче термины используют многие, но стремления в практике совсем "не по-кастанеде".)
> 
> Мне говорили, что в буддизме, как и в христианстве, есть разные течения, которые не согласны друг в другом, но я не в курсе чё там. 
> Одинаково ли он видят саму суть "пробуждения"? В чём она выражена на деле?


Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу...) Вот в дзен суть пробуждения - это найти своё истинное большое Я и помочь в этом другим. А про сиддхи - так, пока есть эго, человек не пробуждён. А когда пробуждён, эго исчезло и всё становится возможным, то некому реализовывать сиддхи, т.к. нет "я".

----------


## Евгения Н.

> В каждой шутке есть доля шутки. То что вы оказались на этом форуме и даже решили что-то написать, этому есть причина или последовательность причин.


Причины очень простые на самом деле.) Меня всегда интересовало состояние человека как феномен, и в частности- восприятие (разных людей) и разные направления изменения состояния. Поэтому я уже много лет помимо изучения собственных состояний общаюсь с другими людьми и наяву, и в интернете с целью исследования. Спрашиваю, что интересно, и пишу(говорю) своё, наблюдая за реакцией или её отсутствием.) Отдельный интерес- личный опыт разных людей, пришедших к разным духовным и магическим традициям, в том числе их истории о том, как они пришли выбору того или иного направления.

Буддистом мне не стать, потому что я рождена не тем, кто может стать буддистом.) При всём моём уважении к буддизму (как и к другим течениям впрочем) я вижу это направление(как и другие) для себя как "не туда". И вроде бы то там, то сям есть схожее, но огромная пропасть между нашим ощущением и вИдением Реальности и нашими целями. Цели эти даже не в одной плоскости, не в одной области. Почему- мне вообще не очевидно, и даже достойных внимания предположений не имею. 
И таки всё можно как-то объяснить, было бы желание, но объяснения- это не то, к чему стоит относиться небрежно, имхо. Лучше не иметь объяснений, чем иметь убедительные.. и ошибочные...
Но путь познания в одном векторе восприятия не может обнаружить суть- знаю наверняка. Тем более путь веры. 
Опыт одного человека- не показатель. Опыт многих людей одного направления- не показатель. 
Позиция "что испытываю/вижу- то есть, чего не вижу- того нет"- познание, но вовсе не Реальности. 


Возможно психика- как телевизор, как монитор, который принимает и отображает любой поступающий сигнал(=создаёт тот самый сон во сне, когда мы спим и не спим). И в лучшем случае это отражение реальности, в худшем- кино, галлюцинации. 
Возможно ум- как компьютер, который подсоединён к телевизору, и он не обязательно последнего поколения и не обязательно не поломанный.))
Возможно реальное тело- это типа как сам монитор плюс компьютер. Железо короче. И вот это железо- реальный сон. Или говоря точнее, его источник.
Возможно реальное "железо" и то, как оно отражено в мониторе компьютером его "органами чувств" в виде известного нам объективного мира- вовсе не аналогичны. 
А может всё и близко не так.
В любом случае не думаю, что стоит судить о Реальности по кину в телевизоре.)

----------

Бо (20.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В каждой шутке есть доля шутки. То что вы оказались на этом форуме и даже решили что-то написать, этому есть причина или последовательность причин. Просто так ничего не происходит. У сотен тысяч россиян возможно никогда не возникнет мысли даже задуматься о буддизме, а вы здесь. Просто пришло время, возникли подходящие условия и плод созрел. Все, кто здесь отмечается так или иначе связан с буддизмом.


Коммент к картинке.
Поздравляем: плод всех бесчисленных ваших жизней, всех свершённых вами благих и неблагих деяний -- то, что вы сейчас видите эту картинку с двумя енотами, плывущими на странной лодке по суше!



На всяк случай: кого только не бывало в БФ, вплоть до крайне авторитетнейшего эрудированного и образованного филолога и музыканта-ваджраянца, внезапно ушедшего в... мистический иудаизм (кабалу). Такие дела... : )

----------

Бо (21.07.2020), Хольгер (07.02.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересное определение.
> Наверное, буддийские сидхи касаются чего-то вневременного, так как успех во временных вещах не такой уж и интересный


Есть "обычные""мирские" сиддхи*, а есть "особые""надмирские" сиддхи*

К и тем и тем в буддизме устремляются.
напр. если Вы читаете чакчэн-нёндро по тексту Девятого Гьялва Кармапы, то вот вначале там идёт обращение к Мула Гуру (Коренному Учителю) с просьбой даровать "благословление" на сиддхи(на успехи) относящиеся  к телу речи и уму, и там традиционно подразумеваются оба вида сиддх*

(*успехи, таково значение индийского слова сиддхи - успех)


(п.с. ну и конечно же есть цели,  как окончательные вневременные, так и промежуточные временные (в том числе и те которые также необходимы и для реализации вневременных(напр. особое человеческое существование характеризующееся определёнными степенями свобод и возможностей))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересное определение.
> Наверное, буддийские сидхи касаются чего-то вневременного, так как успех во временных вещах не такой уж и интересный


Значение для санскр. _siddhi_ success или "успех" -- стоит в словаре Монье-Вильямса последним по встречаемости.
Прочие значения выглядят так:

 सिद्धि
f. driving off , putting aside Ya1jn5.
accomplishment , performance , fulfilment , complete attainment (of any object) , success MBh. Ka1v. &c
the hitting of a mark (loc.) Ka1m.
healing (of a disease) , cure by (comp.) Ya1jn5.
coming into force , validity ib.
settlement , payment , liquidation (of a debt) Mn. viii , 47
establishment , substantiation , settlement , demonstration , proof , indisputable conclusion , result , issue RPra1t. Up. Sarvad.
decision , adjudication , determination (of a lawsuit) W.
*Вообще же, как обычно, значение и этого полисемичного/многосмыслового слова задаётся контекстом.*

----------


## Алик

> Почему? Практика не подразумевает? Нет намерения, соответствующих задач? Интересно, было ли так всегда. 
> 
> Например мне очевидно, что то же кастанедчество ушло в небытие. Первые кастанедчики делали упор на реальные магические способности, а нынче термины используют многие, но стремления в практике совсем "не по-кастанеде".)
> 
> Мне говорили, что в буддизме, как и в христианстве, есть разные течения, которые не согласны друг в другом, но я не в курсе чё там. 
> Одинаково ли он видят саму суть "пробуждения"? В чём она выражена на деле?


Вот ещё чего нашёл:
 " ...Главное в буддизме - это то, что суть бытия (то, что мы называем Богом или абсолютной истиной) находится внутри нас, и мы не воспринимаем эту суть только потому, что наше сознание загрязнено ядами.
Вывод напрашивается - очистим сознание и воспримем Суть. Правда, эта работа требует большого труда и массы времени. Но, с другой стороны - есть ли в жизни что-нибудь, на что это время можно потратить с большим толком?..."  https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn

----------


## Ант

> Буддистом мне не стать, потому что я рождена не тем, кто может стать буддистом.) При всём моём уважении к буддизму (как и к другим течениям впрочем) я вижу это направление(как и другие) для себя как *"не туда"*.


"Туда\нетуда" определяется *мотивацией*. А на сколько она У ВАС осознанна?
Если Вы задавались вопросом "анахрена?" (в чем я сильно сомневаюсь :Smilie:  ), то ответив на него, постарайтесь задать себе следующий вопрос (уже по поводу этого ответа), "анахрена?".
Т е ЕСЛИ, в ответе у Вас получается "нечто Обьективное" (даже если "нематериальное"), то стоит задавать себе этот вопрос снова и снова...  пока не осознаете, что вся обьективная мотивировка... не имеет смысла (в конечном итоге и по большому, О-Оч большому счету :Smilie: ). Типа: "пробил ты стену головой.., а что ты будешь делать в соседней камере?"(с)

Соответственно, все "системы развития" (кроме буддизма) настроены на обьективную мотивацию. делайте выводы. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Есть "обычные""мирские" сиддхи*, а есть "особые""надмирские" сиддхи*
> 
> К и тем и тем в буддизме устремляются.
> напр. если Вы читаете чакчэн-нёндро по тексту Девятого Гьялва Кармапы, то вот вначале там идёт обращение к Мула Гуру (Коренному Учителю) с просьбой даровать "благословление" на сиддхи(на успехи) относящиеся  к телу речи и уму, и там традиционно подразумеваются оба вида сиддх*
> 
> (*успехи, таково значение индийского слова сиддхи - успех)
> 
> 
> (п.с. ну и конечно же есть цели,  как окончательные вневременные, так и промежуточные временные (в том числе и те которые также необходимы и для реализации вневременных(напр. особое человеческое существование характеризующееся определёнными степенями свобод и возможностей))


Там как раз в 4х мыслях есть челленж для проверочки.  Если есть сидхи, то сможешь все 4 задачи пройти без проблем. Если сидх нет, то даже не поймешь о чем они.

----------


## Бо

> Коммент к картинке.
> Поздравляем: плод всех бесчисленных ваших жизней, всех свершённых вами благих и неблагих деяний -- то, что вы сейчас видите эту картинку с двумя енотами, плывущими на странной лодке по суше!
> 
> 
> 
> На всяк случай: кого только не бывало в БФ, вплоть до крайне авторитетнейшего эрудированного и образованного филолога и музыканта-ваджраянца, внезапно ушедшего в... мистический иудаизм (кабалу). Такие дела... : )


Так и просится название: "Два бодхисаттвы-лодочника в потоке времени". А порывы кармических ветров настолько непредсказуемы, что кого угодно могут занести куда угодно. Но мы же верим, что рано или поздно все уйдут в Нирвану, а бодхисаттвы будут ждать до последнего у выхода...  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но мы же верим, что рано или поздно все уйдут в Нирвану, а бодхисаттвы будут ждать до последнего у выхода...


Ну, это "мы" -- не ко мне: аз не махаянец же ж... : )

----------


## Алсу

> Что такое сиддхи, исходя из обьективности? (двойственного восприятия и здравого смысла )


Вам упали большие деньги / вы стали бодхисаттвой.

----------


## Евгения Н.

> делайте выводы.


Вывод- Вы разговариваете не со мной, а с собой. Этим Вы напоминаете мне меня.))  
Не чувствовать, не слышать собеседника- нормально для замкнутого на себе человека. Быть таким человеком- тоже в порядке вещей. Все такие в большей или меньшей степени.. Так что.. всё нормально, но конструктивного разговора у нас не выйдет.)

И хоть Вы не поймёте, всё же скажу. Пробивать стену головой- позиция ума. Прикол в том, что стена- тоже он. Чтобы выйти из его тюрьмы- не надо пробивать стены, надо их не иметь, а для этого надо сменить позицию осознания. Сменить не в уме, не в мыслях, а "сдвинуть" в другой центр восприятия. Ума от этого не убавится, напротив, он станет проще и точнее.)

А вообще, думай как хочешь, делай как можешь и получай как повезёт.))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> На всяк случай: кого только не бывало в БФ, вплоть до крайне авторитетнейшего эрудированного и образованного филолога и музыканта-ваджраянца, внезапно ушедшего в... мистический иудаизм (кабалу). Такие дела... : )


_- Истина, - прошептал граф, - по воле Бога ты всплываешь над водами и над пламенем! Память о бедном моряке ещё жива, об его горькой судьбе рассказывают у очага, и все вздрагивают, когда  он  рассекает  воздух и погружается в морскую пучину._
(Александр Дюма, "Граф Монте-Кристо")

----------

Aion (24.07.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2020), Юй Кан (24.07.2020)

----------


## Руфус

Сиддхи развиваются с помощью концентрации, сосредоточением. Это восьмая ступень восьмеричного пути  духовная дисциплина – правильное сосредоточение.
Нужно концентрироваться на воле и таким образом увеличивать волю.
Но неправильна концентрация может вызвать шизофрению.

----------


## Alex

О, вот сейчас-то сиддхи и попрут! Ну наконец-то!

----------

Aion (31.01.2021), Tobias Rieper (31.01.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

В теме все жевано-пережевано, но оффтопу ради.... 
а никто не пробовал отвлечься от буддизма и попробовать заиметь сиддхи через обычное колдунство.. ну там кладбище, церковь и прочее?

----------


## Alex

Я давно пробовал ради интереса и из практических целей. Ничего не получилось и дало такие побочки, что больше не хочется.

----------

Tobias Rieper (31.01.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Я давно пробовал ради интереса и из практических целей. Ничего не получилось и дало такие побочки, что больше не хочется.


Тоже пробовал.. да и щас периодически. Побочек вроде не было, но результат был в пяти случаях из семи.  4 порчи из 5 сработали (одна наглухо, вторая почти наглухо но чудесным образом человек выжил, третью и четвертую делал не наглухо, так и вышло - дристали, болели, голова морочилась). И 1 приворот из 2 сработал.
Хорошо работает когда есть доступ к телу, окормить, опоить, подложить.. ну и привязки когда есть.

----------


## ТаТая

:EEK!:

----------

Aion (31.01.2021)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Тоже пробовал.. да и щас периодически. Побочек вроде не было, но результат был в пяти случаях из семи.  4 порчи из 5 сработали (одна наглухо, вторая почти наглухо но чудесным образом человек выжил, третью и четвертую делал не наглухо, так и вышло - дристали, болели, голова морочилась). И 1 приворот из 2 сработал.
> Хорошо работает когда есть доступ к телу, окормить, опоить, подложить.. ну и привязки когда есть.


Это у вас хобби такое, колдунством людей изводить? Простите за нетактичный вопрос - а на хрена???

----------

Aion (01.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> ... ну там кладбище, церковь и прочее?


"Прочее" пробовал, и как не странно, сиддхи - побочка)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Это у вас хобби такое, колдунством людей изводить? Простите за нетактичный вопрос - а на хрена???


Ну как Вам сказать, иногда бывает надо. Как говорится - до Будд высоко, до царя далеко, вот и приходится решать проблемы доступными методами. 
К слову сказать, первые две "порчи" были кошерными буддистскими методами из канонiчных текстов.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> "Прочее" пробовал, и как не странно, сиддхи - побочка)


а что именно из прочего пробовали?

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Ну как Вам сказать, иногда бывает надо. Как говорится - до Будд высоко, до царя далеко, вот и приходится решать проблемы доступными методами. 
> К слову сказать, первые две "порчи" были кошерными буддистскими методами из канонiчных текстов.


У меня несколько лет назад была патовая ситуация, один продвинутый практик посоветовал начитывать Дхарани Ваджрного Когтя (Дордже Дэрмо). Не скажу что ситуация сильно улучшилась в мою пользу, всё равно я собрал все шишки на свою голову (банковские долги, дорогие иномарки и всё такое), но мой обидчик сел в тюрьму надолго. Уж не знаю что помогло - то ли УК РФ, то ли Дхарани возымела действие. 
А если не секрет, что именно практикуете, что за канонические тексты? (можно в личку).

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> У меня несколько лет назад была патовая ситуация, один продвинутый практик посоветовал начитывать Дхарани Ваджрного Когтя (Дордже Дэрмо).


Подозреваю, что Нандзед)






> Не скажу что ситуация сильно улучшилась в мою пользу, всё равно я собрал все шишки на свою голову (банковские долги, дорогие иномарки и всё такое), но мой обидчик сел в тюрьму надолго. Уж не знаю что помогло - то ли УК РФ, то ли Дхарани возымела действие.


Вот эти полумеры мне и не нравятся, нет в них конкретики. Вроде сработало, а вроде нет. А вот индийско-тибетские дедЫ, судя по житиям любили конкретику) Чтоб аж глаз радовался от содеянного.






> А если не секрет, что именно практикуете, что за канонические тексты? (можно в личку).


Все, что могу сказать, скажу и здесь. А чего не могу, то и в личку писать не буду)
Из колдунства - это Мансур, его обряды с церковью, с крестами на кладбище, изредка и хула атрибутики. Видимо, у меня связь хорошая с христианской атрибутикой)
Руны.. но щас забил на них. Ибо кратковременно и не всегда работают. С чем связано не знаю, да и изучать особой нужды нет. В универе по молодости часто резал их.
Из буддистского... пожалуй, промолчу. Тут лучше самому копаться .. пробовать, что работает, а что нет.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (01.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> а что именно из прочего пробовали?


Да всякое, от шиваизма до герметизма...

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Да всякое, от шиваизма до герметизма...


Шиваизм рабочий? Я всегда Шиве симпатизировал в хинду эстетике.
И что именно дало сидхи и из какой линии? Если не секрет, конечно.

----------

Aion (01.02.2021)

----------


## Айрат

> Ну как Вам сказать, иногда бывает надо. Как говорится - до Будд высоко, до царя далеко, вот и приходится решать проблемы доступными методами. 
> К слову сказать, первые две "порчи" были кошерными буддистскими методами из канонiчных текстов.


Не хочу заниматься морализаторством, но надеюсь вы понимаете кармические последствия данных действий. 
В свое время, когда получал ванг Махакалы, меня учитель предупреждал, чтобы не применять защитников против кого-то конкретно. Необходимо применять практики защитников для "разруливания" ситуации, для решения проблемы, но не выносить решения кто виноват и что с ним сделать. Защитники сами разберутся кому что раздать. Направляя Защитников против кого-то, вы утяжеляете свою карму, которую потом надо как-то почистить.
И, в дальнейшем, используя в сложных ситуациях практики Махакалы и Ямантаки, ситуации решались в мою пользу. А по мере наработки защитников просто перестали возникать сложные ситуации. И при этом ни на кого Махакалу или Ямантаку не натравляю, даже в случаях, когда видно откуда в данной ситуации ноги растут.

----------

Росиник (02.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Шиваизм рабочий? Я всегда Шиве симпатизировал в хинду эстетике.
> И что именно дало сидхи и из какой линии? Если не секрет, конечно.


Шактизм если уж честно) О конкретике не буду. Забанят за пропаганду небуддийских учений)))

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб



----------

Aion (01.02.2021), Alex (01.02.2021), Tobias Rieper (01.02.2021), Хольгер (07.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Не хочу заниматься морализаторством, но надеюсь вы понимаете кармические последствия данных действий.


Дак чего морализаторствовать, это ж моя карма)





> В свое время, когда получал ванг Махакалы, меня учитель предупреждал, чтобы не применять защитников против кого-то конкретно. Необходимо применять практики защитников для "разруливания" ситуации, для решения проблемы, но не выносить решения кто виноват и что с ним сделать.


Хммм... а вот та мантра, которую я использовал прямо говорит "Убей врага".
Вы видимо активности не видели типа паралича и кровавого поноса.... ритуалы с крысой и прочее... Ну да ладно, не будем. Будем выносить все на суд богов!

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> 


Ща еще Алсу подъедет с историями про защитника в железной шапке.

----------


## Айрат

> Дак чего морализаторствовать, это ж моя карма)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Хммм... а вот та мантра, которую я использовал прямо говорит "Убей врага".
> Вы видимо активности не видели типа паралича и кровавого поноса.... ритуалы с крысой и прочее... Ну да ладно, не будем. Будем выносить все на суд богов!


... МАРАЙЯ ПЭЙ ?
Вопрос: а кто тут враг? Твои внутренние кармические предпосылки, которые привели к данной ситуации? Или внешние силы, которые возбуждаются данными предпосылками? На мой взгляд, все-таки, эффективнее работать со своими кармическими причинно-следственными связями, а не размахивать мускусными крысами и т.п. Но это мое ИМХО, каждый волен действовать по своему усмотрению

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> ... МАРАЙЯ ПЭЙ ?


Нет такого слова "пэй")) 
Вы про какую-то другую мантру говорите, мои убийственные мантры не так заканчиваются.




> Вопрос: а кто тут враг? Твои внутренние кармические предпосылки, которые привели к данной ситуации? Или внешние силы, которые возбуждаются данными предпосылками? На мой взгляд, все-таки, эффективнее работать со своими кармическими причинно-следственными связями, а не размахивать мускусными крысами и т.п.


Вот мне и не нравится этот перекос на внутреннюю сторону. А внешнее типа само рассосется) Не рассосется!
Под слово "враг" можно прикрутить все, что угодно, чем (прикручиванием) и заняты большинство лам. 

Но мне всегда было интересно, если ламам угрожает опасность\смерть и единственное, что им поможет - нож. Используют ли они этот нож?
Мне кажется тут уже не до высоких материй, они просто возьмут ножик и ткнут им в человека, чтобы выжить. 
И теперь вопрос: *в чем разница между ножом и колдунским ритуалом, если и то, и другое - это просто инструмент?*




> Но это мое ИМХО, каждый волен действовать по своему усмотрению


Вооооот! Поэтому давайте вернемся к теме колдунства.


*P.S. Модераторы, можете отделить кусок темы про колдунство в отдельную тему, куданить в разговорный раздел?
Буддистским воззрениям она не противоречит, и их пропагандой не является*

----------


## Aion

> . 
> И теперь вопрос: *в чем разница между ножом и колдунским ритуалом, если и то, и другое - это просто инструмент?*


Нож - просто инструмент, а "колдунский ритуал" - деяние.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И теперь вопрос: *в чем разница между ножом и колдунским ритуалом, если и то, и другое - это просто инструмент?*


В том, что нож как инструмент эффективен как инструмент, а колдунский ритуал эффективен только как способ выставить себя на посмешище на форуме. Извините.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> В том, что нож как инструмент эффективен как инструмент, а колдунский ритуал эффективен только как способ выставить себя на посмешище на форуме. Извините.


эмм.. ну ок

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Кароч ладно. БФ все так же отрицает врагов\духов\магию и работает исключительно с внутренними омрачениями. Воз, как говорится, и ныне там.
Если данная тема не нужна форуму, значит не будем ее обсуждать. Будем кушать просфоры и слушать радио "Радонеж", я - за.

----------


## Olle

> Но мне всегда было интересно, если ламам угрожает опасность\смерть и единственное, что им поможет - нож. Используют ли они этот нож?
> Мне кажется тут уже не до высоких материй, они просто возьмут ножик и ткнут им в человека, чтобы выжить. 
> И теперь вопрос: *в чем разница между ножом и колдунским ритуалом, если и то, и другое - это просто инструмент?*





> 10 октября 2013г. Один из первых тибетских лам, способствовавших распространению буддизма на Западе, 73-летний Чойдже Аконг Тулку Ринпоче, был убит в Ченгду (Китай) вместе с двумя спутникам, говорится в открытом письме, опубликованном на странице монастыря Кагью Самьелинг и Тибетского буддийского центра в Фейсбуке его братом Ламой Еше Ринпоче.
> 
> Аконг Тулку эмигрировал в Великобританию в 1963 году после захвата Тибета Китаем. Вместе с Чогьямом Трунгпой в 1967 году он основал монастырь Кагью Самьелинг, который стал первым тибетским буддийским монастырем, появившемся на Западе.
> 
> Приводим текст сообщения о гибели Аконга Ринпоче:
> 
> «Всем друзьям монастыря Самьелинг и Чойдже Аконга Тулку Ринпоче:
> 
> Я с глубочайшей печалью я должен сообщить вам всем, что мой брат Чойдже Аконг Ринпоче, мой племянник и один монах, который путешествовал вместе с ними, сегодня были убиты в Ченгду. Тело Ринпоче доставлено в больницу, где будет проведено вскрытие. Это все новости, которые есть у меня на этот час. Если я получу дополнительную информацию, я сообщу.
> ...


http://savetibet.ru/2013/10/10/akong_tulku.html

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> http://savetibet.ru/2013/10/10/akong_tulku.html


При чём здесь колдунство?

----------


## Olle

> При чём здесь колдунство?


Я где-нибудь указал про то, что Вы спрашиваете? Ответил автору про нож в руках ламы.
Ринпоче за нож не схватился, просто погиб от ножа хулиганов, или наемников.
Магию предвидения не применил, магию защиты, гипноза и т.п. тоже. 
Просто был убит в силу кармических обстоятельств.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Я где-нибудь указал про то, что Вы спрашиваете? Ответил автору про нож в руках ламы.
> Ринпоче за нож не схватился, просто погиб от ножа хулиганов, или наемников.
> Магию предвидения не применил, магию защиты, гипноза и т.п. тоже. 
> Просто был убит в силу кармических обстоятельств.


Откуда вы знаете, сопротивлялся тот погибший тибетец или нет?

----------


## Olle

> Откуда вы знаете, сопротивлялся тот погибший тибетец или нет?


Какая разница что он делал, защищался, не защищался, факт - убит он с двумя спутниками.
Принял героически смерть от ножа, так лучше?
Вопрос:  "Где сиддхи"?

----------


## Айрат

> Кароч ладно. БФ все так же отрицает врагов\духов\магию и работает исключительно с внутренними омрачениями. Воз, как говорится, и ныне там.


Я не отрицаю наличие магии/духов и т.д. Более того я с этими явлениями сталкивался лично. Но исходя из своего опыта пришел к выводу, что махание ваджрой/килайей/дубинкой/мечом в борьбе с ними малоэффективны. Гораздо эффективнее у себя убрать причины, за которые они цепляются. И, как ни странно, при этом и магия и духи и т.п. пропадают из твоей жизни.
А по поводу ножа. Я живу в Набережных Челнах. В 90-х годах здесь был очень высокий уровень преступности. Я бы даже сказал, что власть в городе принадлежала бандитам. Но, почему-то, даже в то время у меня не было необходимости хвататься за нож и кого-то убивать. То же самое я могу сказать и про своих друзей/знакомых из 90-х, среди которых есть и бизнесмены и политики.
Поэтому напрашивается вывод, раз у вас так много врагов, к которым надо применять крайние методы, то может взглянуть на ситуацию с другой стороны. Может совсем не вы в данном случае Д'Артаньян.

----------

Olle (02.02.2021), Росиник (02.02.2021)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Какая разница что он делал, защищался, не защищался


Существенная.

Может, он там бригаду гопников-колдунов голыми руками и/или колдовством положил и героически погиб.  :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

> Существенная.
> 
> Может, он там бригаду гопников-колдунов голыми руками и/или колдовством положил и героически погиб.


Последняя фраза: "...героически погиб". На этом вся магия заканчивается и начинается простая человеческая карма, богу богово, человеку - человеково.

----------


## Росиник

> У меня несколько лет назад была патовая ситуация, один продвинутый практик посоветовал начитывать Дхарани Ваджрного Когтя (Дордже Дэрмо). Не скажу что ситуация сильно улучшилась в мою пользу, всё равно я собрал все шишки на свою голову (банковские долги, дорогие иномарки и всё такое), но мой обидчик сел в тюрьму надолго.


Вам-то как это помогло? 
Он сел в тюрьму (моральное удовлетворение?), но Вы всё равно остались по уши  с проблемами.

----------


## Росиник

> Какая разница что он делал, защищался, не защищался, факт - убит он с двумя спутниками.
> Принял героически смерть от ножа, так лучше?
> Вопрос:  "Где сиддхи"?


Погиб от ножа,  сбила машина, или от рака, или ковид-19. 
В чём разница? 
Где сиддхи? "Ну что, сынок, помогли тебе твои мантры?"

----------


## Olle

> Погиб от ножа,  сбила машина, или от рака, или ковид-19. 
> В чём разница? 
> Где сиддхи? "Ну что, сынок, помогли тебе твои мантры?"


Я привел пример гибели Ринпоче в ответ на вопрос про защиту от ножа.
А так мантры помогают, но это нужна реальная ВЕРА в данную защиту, и конечно в учителя.



> *Вера может двигать горы,                         
>   она — колоссальная баба.*

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Вам-то как это помогло? 
> Он сел в тюрьму (моральное удовлетворение?), но Вы всё равно остались по уши  с проблемами.


Этим в принципе все и сказано! Я тяну кармическую лямку с финансовыми долгами, мошенник парится на нарах. Удовлетворения никакого, просто констатация факта. Очень дорогой жизненный урок!

----------

Росиник (02.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Будем кушать просфоры и слушать радио "Радонеж", я - за.


И мантру сиддхотворную петь:

----------


## Росиник

> Я привел пример гибели Ринпоче в ответ на вопрос про защиту от ножа.
> А так мантры помогают, но это нужна реальная ВЕРА в данную защиту, и конечно в учителя.


Мантры помогают, когда есть этому сопутствующие факторы.
Вспомним историю про дамчена Дордже Легпу и кусок жира в супе в миске просящего.

Что сильнее - вера или карма?
У многих великих учителей, кто болел и умирал от болезней, не было достаточно веры? Или что?

----------


## Olle

> Мантры помогают, когда есть этому сопутствующие факторы.
> Вспомним историю про дамчена Дордже Легпу и кусок жира в супе в миске просящего.
> 
> Что сильнее - вера или карма?
> У многих великих учителей, кто болел и умирал от болезней, не было достаточно веры? Или что?


Отсутствие необходимости присутствия, карма, нарушение обетов учеников, да и все не ангелы в начале пути - это про учителей.
А обычный человек, в начале или середине пути, то только вера и спасает, пока ты нужен - ты жив.

----------


## ТаТая

Вспомнилась вдруг история про убийство известного священника и писателя-богослова Александра Мень. Долгое время ему угрожали, присылали записки с угрозами, в течение долгих лет. Потом всё же его убили, и на месте убийства его, ещё живого, спросили, мол, кто это сделал, на что он ответил: "я сам". Есть такая версия. 
И вот потом убийца, говорят, даже сам пришёл сдаваться, но вину его не доказали. Преступление до сих пор не раскрыто, никого найти не смогли.
Хороший пример, на мой взгляд

----------

Балдинг (06.02.2021), Росиник (02.02.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Вспомнилась вдруг история про убийство известного священника и писателя-богослова Александра Мень. Долгое время ему угрожали, присылали записки с угрозами, в течение долгих лет. Потом всё же его убили, и на месте убийства его, ещё живого, спросили, мол, кто это сделал, на что он ответил: "я сам".


Виктор Палыч (Антибиотик) произнес очень буддийские слова:

----------

Айрат (03.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (02.02.2021)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле в авторитетных текстах содержатся достаточно недвусмысленные методы, направленные на «порчу» или даже на уничтожение (называемое в текстах «освобождением») конкретного человека (там прямо имя пишется на определенных предметах). Но!!! в тех же текстах говорится, что методы эти допустимо применять только к т.н. «десяти объектам освобождения» (если вкратце — в случае, когда от человека исходит реальная опасность для вашей жизни или жизни вашего гуру или если он создает неустранимые иными способами препятствия для практики Дхармы). К тому же применяющий эти методы должен быть в состоянии направить сознание освобождаемого в хорошую сторону — в чистую землю или хотя бы к хорошему перерождению, где будет возможность встречи с Дхармой (понятно, что проверить наличие такой способности невозможно проверить). Вообще активности (не только гневные) принято практиковать, отсидев затвор по приближению (ньенцам). Расширенные садханы, правда, включают в себя мантры активностей, но это скорее что-то вроде «тренировки».
Что же до небуддийских «деревенских» методов — когда-то довольно давно я попробовал применить один метод (кладбищенская магия с подкладыванием под дверь). После этого у меня на ровном месте появились проблемы с сердцем («на ровном месте», потому что я вообще тщательно слежу за своим здоровьем, а на тот момент у меня как раз были свежие ЭКГ, ЭХГ и коронарография). После того, как я довольно долго делал садхану с раскаянием перед собранием дакини (дакини, собственно, и отвечают за активности), проблемы с сердцем саморастворились, что подтвердилось диагностикой.

----------

Tobias Rieper (03.02.2021), Айрат (03.02.2021), Балдинг (06.02.2021), Евгений Шпагин (03.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (03.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> На самом деле в авторитетных текстах содержатся достаточно недвусмысленные методы, направленные на «порчу» или даже на уничтожение (называемое в текстах «освобождением») конкретного человека (там прямо имя пишется на определенных предметах). Но!!! в тех же текстах говорится, что методы эти допустимо применять только к т.н. «десяти объектам освобождения» (если вкратце — в случае, когда от человека исходит реальная опасность для вашей жизни или жизни вашего гуру или если он создает неустранимые иными способами препятствия для практики Дхармы). К тому же применяющий эти методы должен быть в состоянии направить сознание освобождаемого в хорошую сторону — в чистую землю или хотя бы к хорошему перерождению, где будет возможность встречи с Дхармой (понятно, что проверить наличие такой способности невозможно проверить). Вообще активности (не только гневные) принято практиковать, отсидев затвор по приближению (ньенцам). Расширенные садханы, правда, включают в себя мантры активностей, но это скорее что-то вроде «тренировки».


Не про магию, но про освобождение..
Меня вот всегда интересовало, допустим, нет у человека сиддх переправлять сознание умершего в нужную сторону. Но!
У защитников же такие сиддхи должны иметься (я не про мирскую челядь, а про более высокие состояния сознания, т.н. просветленные защитники) и если уж ТАКОЙ защитник "обратил внимание" на человека которого садхак изводит, разве для жертвы такой исход не является прекрасной возможностью причаститься к буддистским энергиям и уйти в измерение этого защитника? 
Ведь это же благо, это уже эволюция для простого смертного и совершенно конкретная связь.

upd. я сейчас сугубо про активности защитников, а не про собственную абхичару с тыканьем в лингу.

----------


## Руфус

> Не про магию, но про освобождение..
> Меня вот всегда интересовало, допустим, нет у человека сиддх переправлять сознание умершего в нужную сторону. Но!
> У защитников же такие сиддхи должны иметься (я не про мирскую челядь, а про более высокие состояния сознания, т.н. просветленные защитники) и если уж ТАКОЙ защитник "обратил внимание" на человека которого садхак изводит, разве для жертвы такой исход не является прекрасной возможностью причаститься к буддистским энергиям и уйти в измерение этого защитника? 
> Ведь это же благо, это уже эволюция для простого смертного и совершенно конкретная связь.
> 
> upd. я сейчас сугубо про активности защитников, а не про собственную абхичару с тыканьем в лингу.


Да успокойтесь, мол,  защитники переправляют в нужную сторону, но это не так. Защитники это элементарные духи они не имеют особо осознанности.

----------


## Olle

> Да успокойтесь, мол,  защитники переправляют в нужную сторону, но это не так. Защитники это элементарные духи они не имеют особо осознанности.


Просто Карма Дорже спутал со скандинавскими богами, например с Валькирией


> («выбирающая убитых»), которая  в скандинавской мифологии — дочь славного воина, или конунга, которая реет на крылатом коне над полем битвы и решает, кому из воинов, павших в бою, попасть в небесный чертог — Вальхаллу. С гривы её коня (облака) капает оплодотворяющая роса, а от её копья исходит свет.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Да успокойтесь, мол,  защитники переправляют в нужную сторону, но это не так. Защитники это элементарные духи они не имеют особо осознанности.


Это откровение надо вписать в новые редакции Терентьевских Ламримов!

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (03.02.2021)

----------


## Alex

Главное — не говорить этого Экаджати, Рахуле и Дордже Лекпе.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (03.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Главное — не говорить этого Экаджати, Рахуле и Дордже Лекпе.


При условии, что у вас офигительное *воображение* и вера. 
Самая мощная вера у атеистов, у них и против них ничего не работает.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> При условии, что у вас офигительное *воображение* и вера.


Когда уже буддисты бросят эту ересь?






> Самая мощная вера у атеистов, у них и против них ничего не работает.


Я Вас уверяю, даже против муслимов набожных Махакала работает.

----------


## Olle

> Когда уже буддисты бросят эту ересь?
> Я Вас уверяю, даже против муслимов набожных Махакала работает.


Т.е. считаете, что без должной визуализации, без веры, только пробубнив на непонятном языке (даже 100 000 раз) все заработает? 
Или закрывшись в «чуланчике» обложившись ритуальными предметами и пропев, опять же непонятные буковки, у вас все начнет «двигаться». 
Не смешите...

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Т.е. считаете, что без должной визуализации, без веры, только пробубнив на непонятном языке (даже 100 000 раз) все заработает?


Да. И не бум, а прям сразу опосля передачи. В моем случае это либо работает сразу, либо нет. 
А зачем собсна их визуализировать? быстрее прибудут?






> Или закрывшись в «чуланчике» обложившись ритуальными предметами и пропев, опять же непонятные буковки, у вас все начнет «двигаться». 
> Не смешите...


Я не пою непонятные буковки, я намкайнорбувец, у меня и садхан толком нет. Так, дурачусь. Тут "Хум"кнул, там "А"кнул, здесь "Шри"кнул .. вот и садхана готова.

----------


## Olle

> Я не пою непонятные буковки, я намкайнорбувец, у меня и садхан толком нет. Так, дурачусь. Хумкнул, Акнул, Шрикнул .. вот и садхана готова.


Иллюзией больше, или меньше. 
Если ННР, то без книги тунов как?
 А там все те же буковки с подстрочником. 
Великое дело - самообман.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Иллюзией больше, или меньше. 
> Если ННР, то без книги тунов как?
>  А там все те же буковки с подстрочником. 
> Великое дело - самообман.


Книга Тунов это формальная практика, в особые дни.
А жись-то она течет не оглядываясь на календарь.

PS У меня кстати диво дивное, нингмапинские защитники не работают. А вот с гелугпинскими связь хорошая. Видимо, бурятом я был в прошлой жизни.

----------


## Айрат

> При условии, что у вас офигительное *воображение* и вера. 
> Самая мощная вера у атеистов, у них и против них ничего не работает.


Не надо фантазировать, все работает при наличии правильной линии передачи и правильной мотивации.  Способности к визуализации и слепая вера тут мало значат.

----------

Tobias Rieper (04.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (04.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Не надо фантазировать, все работает при наличии правильной линии передачи и правильной мотивации.  Способности к визуализации и слепая вера тут мало значат.


Тогда раз’ясните неразумному в чем состоит то, что Вы написали: «...наличии правильной линии передачи и правильной мотивации».
Разными буквами одно и тоже. 
И найдите хоть в одном месте написаное мной о слепой вере. 
Вот смысл ваших слов про правильные вообще ни о чем, а что бывает не правильные?

----------


## Olle

Воображение создает картину, то что реализуется или потом будет реализовано, вера достраивает все остальное, в том числе мотивацию и передачу. Без веры или доверия о какой линии передаче вообще речь может быть. 
Нужно, наверное, Миларепу почитать, о вере.

----------


## Olle

> Когда уже буддисты бросят эту ересь?
> Я Вас уверяю, даже против муслимов набожных Махакала работает.


Интересно, а чем мусульмане отличаются от обычных верующих, обычная авраамическая религия или одна из них, со всеми сопутствующими страхами. 
У правильных атеистов нет страхов рая или ада, посмертных мытарств, наказаний каких-то богов или поощрений.  
Единственное что - это судьбы злодейка.

----------


## Айрат

> Тогда раз’ясните неразумному в чем состоит то, что Вы написали: «...наличии правильной линии передачи и правильной мотивации».
> Разными буквами одно и тоже. 
> И найдите хоть в одном месте написаное мной о слепой вере. 
> Вот смысл ваших слов про правильные вообще ни о чем, а что бывает не правильные?


Это вы у своего коренного гуру спросите, чем правильная мотивация отличается от неправильной и то же самое о линии передачи. Я им не являюсь, поэтому не считаю нужным вас учить этим вещам. А если у вас коренного гуру нет, то не надо считать, что вы занимаетесь ваджраяной. Ваджраяна работает только в режиме живой передачи от гуру к ученику, логические книжные знания здесь вторичны.
Ваджраяна вполне технологична, т.е. обеспечивает повторяемость результата при заданных учловиях. Если вы эти условия нарушаете, то и результат будет другой или вообще не будет.

----------

Tobias Rieper (05.02.2021)

----------


## Айрат

> Воображение создает картину, то что реализуется или потом будет реализовано, вера достраивает все остальное, в том числе мотивацию и передачу. Без веры или доверия о какой линии передаче вообще речь может быть. 
> Нужно, наверное, Миларепу почитать, о вере.


Это вы про магию, а не про Ваджраяну пишете  :Wink: 
Не надо путать веру и преданность к гуру. Миларепа - о преданности гуру пишет  :Wink:

----------


## Olle

> Это вы про магию, а не про Ваджраяну пишете 
> Не надо путать веру и преданность к гуру. Миларепа - о преданности гуру пишет


Тогда скажите, на основании чего Вы строите все свои «конструкции» идамов, защитников, будд всех направлений?
Вы хоть кого-нибудь видели? Допускаю, что Вы видели на лекции или трансляции живого ламу, ринпоче, главу какого-нибудь направления. 
На чем основаны все Ваши идеи о том что что-то из сказанного есть? 
Только на вере.
У Миларепы и о вере много чего есть.
На основе чего строится ваша преданность? На старости человека, к которому Вы пришли, на красивой одежде, на чем?

----------


## Айрат

> Тогда скажите, на основании чего Вы строите все свои «конструкции» идамов, защитников, будд всех направлений?
> Вы хоть кого-нибудь видели? Допускаю, что Вы видели на лекции или трансляции живого ламу, ринпоче, главу какого-нибудь направления. 
> На чем основаны все Ваши идеи о том что что-то из сказанного есть? 
> Только на вере.
> У Миларепы и о вере много чего есть.


Основное отличие ваджраяны от магии в двух компонентах:
1. пустотность всех явлений
2. мотивация на благо всех существ
Если в вашей практике этого нет, то это не ваджраяна, а магия. 
На этом заканчиваю общение с вами. Желаю вам найти коренного учителя, который вам передаст правильную базу ваджраяны.

----------


## Olle

> Основное отличие ваджраяны от магии в двух компонентах:
> 1. пустотность всех явлений
> 2. мотивация на благо всех существ
> Если в вашей практике этого нет, то это не ваджраяна, а магия. 
> На этом заканчиваю общение с вами. Желаю вам найти коренного учителя, который вам передаст правильную базу ваджраяны.


Жаль. 
Так и не ответили на чем строится ваша преданность.

Видимо, я не те книжки по Ваджраяне читал, а мне все какие-то мандалы, деревья Прибежища и т.п. попадались. 
Вот где правда то, а все остальное, в садханах от лукавого. И не надо иметь воображения и строить в уме ничего не надо. 
Т.е. ни веры, ни каких тебе визуализаций, ни букв стоящих вертикально...
Воображение - зачем.

----------


## Росиник

> Книга Тунов это формальная практика, в особые дни.


В особые дни - ганапуджа. А остальное в этой книге - повседневная практика.  Краткий, средний тун или сущностная гуру-йога. 




> Я не пою непонятные буковки, я намкайнорбувец, у меня и садхан толком нет. Так, дурачусь. Тут "Хум"кнул, там "А"кнул, здесь "Шри"кнул .. вот и садхана готов


ННР не только коренные слоги передавал. Но и длинные практики - Амитаюса, Мандаравы, Серчем, Пуджа Нагам и др. 
В том числе в книге тунов содержатся длинные призывания Экаджати, Рахулы, Дороже Легпы, и сущностный Накгон. Которые выполняются, находясь в трансформации в йидама (см. методички). 
Не стоит с этим дурачиться.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> В особые дни - ганапуджа. А остальное в этой книге - повседневная практика.  Краткий, средний тун или сущностная гуру-йога. 
> 
> 
> ННР не только коренные слоги передавал. Но и длинные практики - Амитаюса, Мандаравы, Серчем, Пуджа Нагам и др. 
> В том числе в книге тунов содержатся длинные призывания Экаджати, Рахулы, Дороже Легпы, и сущностный Накгон. Которые выполняются, находясь в трансформации в йидама (см. методички). 
> Не стоит с этим дурачиться.


Вы напрасно считаете, что открыли для меня что-то новое.
Формальные сидячие туны я вообще не делаю.. Делаю их только по праздникам, ... В обычной же жизни, моя практика несколько иная, чем в тунах. И тем не менее, все строго по заветам Ринпоче.
Касаемо непонятных буковок.. Ринпоче очень рекомендовал делать наггон как сущность мазатам, а не заниматься чтением этих буковок в виде призываний. Равно как он и не обязывал выполнять формальные сидячие туны ежедневно. Но говорил прямо, что прибежище принимать в начале садханы вовсе не является обязательным, ибо когда вы хумкнули и трансформировались, то прибежище принимается автоматически.. затем мантра и ом даре даре...

upd..И даже полноценная садхана Мандаравы в разы короче других садхан в более традиционалистских линиях. За исключением, пожалуй, садхан из Намчо, или какихнить Мипамовских.

----------

ТаТая (05.02.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Вы напрасно считаете, что открыли для меня что-то новое.
> Формальные сидячие туны я вообще не делаю.. Делаю их только по праздникам, ... В обычной же жизни, моя практика несколько иная, чем в тунах. И тем не менее, все строго по заветам Ринпоче.


Это ваше дело. Для меня например, нет разделения на "формальные" туны  и сущностную гуру-йогу с белым А. Всё зависит об обстоятельств и времени.




> Касаемо непонятных буковок.. Ринпоче очень рекомендовал делать наггон как сущность мазатам, а не заниматься чтением этих буковок в виде призываний. Равно как он и не обязывал выполнять формальные сидячие туны ежедневно.


если вы занимаетесь просто чтением буковок - это одно, а делать призывание - это другое. Ринпоче не просто так давал лунги на длинные призывания. В ДО, когда этого  требовали обстоятельства, выполнялась коллективная практика с длинным призыванием Рахулы, с трансляцией онлайн по всем лингам и гарам  ДО.
 Если лично вам не нужно, то не стоит причесывать и всех под одну гребенку.





> Но говорил прямо, что прибежище принимать в начале садханы вовсе не является обязательным, ибо когда вы хумкнули и трансформировались, то прибежище принимается автоматически.. затем мантра и ом даре даре...


опять же. Это для особо уже "продвинутых".
Семистрочная молитва Гуру Ринпоче - это тоже может показаться набором непонятных тибетских слов. Но так ненароком вместе с водой можно выплеснуть из тазика и ребенка.




> upd..И даже полноценная садхана Мандаравы в разы короче других садхан в более традиционалистских линиях. За исключением, пожалуй, садхан из Намчо, или какихнить Мипамовских.


я не знаю, что такое "полноценная" садхана. Из других линий  у меня имеются дубтабы и на 200 страниц. 
  Садхана Мандаравы  Намкая Норбу Ринпоче получена и из его собственного терма цикла Лонгсал.
Вообще у ННР всё очень сущностно и сжато составленно.  И ННР говорил, что сперва лучше выполнять более развернутый вариант практики, а когда уже практика закрепилась в сознании, то можно работать просто с визуализацией и коренными слогами и мантрами.

Ринпоче никого не ограничивал. Например, практика Сингхамукхи. Хотите - делайте как в тунах. Хотите -  пять семейств Сингхамукхи. Хотите - садхану Сингхамукхи от Аю Кхандро (при наличии передачи, разумеется). Хотите - из другой линии передачи, если у вас есть посвящения.  Хотите - вообще только ОМ А ХУМ.  Считаете для себя достаточно - только гуру-йогу А.  Но фундамент и сущностое "тигле" любой практики - гуру-йога. Если вы это понимаете - то нет никаких проблем. Как говорил сам Ринпоче, если можете решать свои насущные жизненные проблемы только при помощи ОМ А ХУМ - поздравляю вас.  Но лучше об этом не говорить людям на каждом углу.

----------

Alex (05.02.2021), Olle (05.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Это ваше дело..... слогами и мантрами.






Не знаю, зачем Вы написали эти прописные истины с которыми я ниразу не спорил, ну ок, пусть будут.
В любой практике любого божества в формате передачи ЧННР изначальна подразумевается краткая форма этой практики, как более удобная в повседневной жизни.
Что, разумеется, не исключает развернутого выполнения, если для этого есть условия.
И даже самая краткая Ганапуджа из нескольких строк - это полная ганапуджа. На чем Ринпоче всегда заострял особенное внимание.

Поэтому спичи про неких "продвинутых" мне вообще не понятны. Делаете Вы садхану на 50 листов или на три строки - разницы нет, и продвинутости Вам не добавляет ни один из этих вариантов садханы. Это просто разная длина садхан и не более того.

----------


## Балдинг

> А так мантры помогают


Здравствуйте,
Не могли бы развернуть механизм процесса помогания?

----------


## Olle

> Здравствуйте,
> Не могли бы развернуть механизм процесса помогания?


Легко!
В тот момент, когда Вы читаете мантры, нужно находиться в закрытом помещении, вдали от людей и животных, желательно чтобы было тихо и спокойно. 
Тогда с Вами совершенно ничего не произойдет. 
Хотя, никто не знает, когда жизненный цикл закончится. 
Но и это только во благо будет близким родственникам.

----------


## Aion

> Легко!




May the Force be with you!

----------


## Olle

> Вложение 24494
> 
> May the Force be with you!


Не читаемо и не смотрибельно.

----------

Хольгер (08.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Это вы про магию, а не про Ваджраяну пишете 
> Не надо путать веру и преданность к гуру. Миларепа - о преданности гуру пишет


Вот Вам про *ВЕРУ*, кстати, даже очень прекрасная Дакиня, а Вы про какую-то технологичность, это ж не тиски с напильником:



> Смысл и значение веры в буддизме сутр и ваджраяны
> 
> nandzed
> April 16th, 2014
> 
> Статуя Адзома Другпа работы Виктора Крачковского
> 
> В "Ясном Свете Пути к Освобождению" (написанном Adzam Drugpa) читаем:
> 
> ...


https://nandzed.livejournal.com/3880107.html

----------


## Aion

> Не читаемо и не смотрибельно.


This is the Way

----------


## Айрат

> Вот Вам про *ВЕРУ*, кстати, даже очень прекрасная Дакиня, а Вы про какую-то технологичность, это ж не тиски с напильником:
> 
> https://nandzed.livejournal.com/3880107.html


Не парьтесь, мне глубоко параллельно ваше мнение. Вы теоретик, а я практик. А практика это лучший критерий истины. Рассуждать о ваджраяне без практического опыта - то же самое, что и рассуждения девственника о сексе. Поэтому я не вижу смысла дискутировать с вами.
Если бы у вас был бы хоть какой-то реальный опыт, то вы не писали бы подобного бреда:



> Легко!
> В тот момент, когда Вы читаете мантры, нужно находиться в закрытом помещении, вдали от людей и животных, желательно чтобы было тихо и спокойно. 
> Тогда с Вами совершенно ничего не произойдет. 
> Хотя, никто не знает, когда жизненный цикл закончится. 
> Но и это только во благо будет близким родственникам.

----------


## Olle

> Не парьтесь, мне глубоко параллельно ваше мнение. Вы теоретик, а я практик. А практика это лучший критерий истины. Рассуждать о ваджраяне без практического опыта - то же самое, что и рассуждения девственника о сексе. Поэтому я не вижу смысла дискутировать с вами.
> Если бы у вас был бы хоть какой-то реальный опыт, то вы не писали бы подобного бреда:


Вы мне напоминаете слесаря у станка с ЧПУ, но в силу своих «твердых знаний» продолжаете работать все тем же напильником. 
В каждой шутке, есть доля шутки. 
Я рад за Вас, есть чем похвалиться. 
Да, мне нечем блеснуть.

----------


## Olle

> ....


Так скажите практик, как Вы без веры пхову делаете? На основании чего у Вас появляется что-то, где-то и еще делает отверстие в черепе?
Как Вы без воображения делаете визуализацию этого тигле?
Даже если Вы говорите, что у Вас есть реальный коренной учитель, как без веры в него и практики, которые Вы, надеюсь, делаете, тратите свое драгоценное время, что-то у Вас получается, кроме информированности?
Наверное, Вам кто-то сказал (думаю ваш учитель), что делая что-то получится вот это. Это разве не вера?
А на вопрос Балдинга прямой ответ был - никак мантры не работают, никак не защищают. Если в это не веришь. 
Хоть миллиард мантр насчитай. 
Хоть с прямым учителем, хоть с кривым. 
Статист получается.

----------


## Olle

С наступающим, и о вере

----------


## Алик

Чудеса – это повседневные дела, которые вы делаете осознанно.

 Тит Нат Хан

----------


## Хольгер

> Какая разница что он делал, защищался, не защищался, факт - убит он с двумя спутниками.
> Принял героически смерть от ножа, так лучше?
> Вопрос:  "Где сиддхи"?


История эта не секрет, лама был изрезан на куски.

_Как следует из материалов уголовного дела, в 2002 году Туден Гусан по благословению Ринпоче "добровольно" отправился в Шотландию, чтобы расписать буддийский монастырь и украсить его статуями. Работа скульптора и живописца продолжалась почти 10 лет, и, вернувшись в Китай, Гусан попросил у Аконга вознаграждение в размере 2,7 миллиона юаней (почти 410 тысяч долларов).

Ринпоче отказался платить. Тогда Гусан вместе с двумя сообщниками зарезал буддийского лидера прямо в его доме. Вместе с Ринпоче были убиты его племянник и водитель._
Источник: https://www.newsru.com/crime/01feb20...athsntknr.html

Не хочу обидеть никого из учеников ламы, но пример с _героической смертью_ получился не очень. Если так оно и было, то больше похоже на "Instant Karma".

Об этой истории Лама Оле говорил, что Аконг Тулку вёл себя очень надменно по отношению к своему кредитору, что и привело к такой жестокости.
Я свечку не держал, за что купил, за то и продаю. 
Цели задеть кого-либо из учеников Чойдже Аконг Тулку Ринпоче не имею.

----------

Olle (08.02.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> А на вопрос Балдинга прямой ответ был - никак мантры не работают, никак не защищают. Если в это не веришь. 
> Хоть миллиард мантр насчитай. 
> Хоть с прямым учителем, хоть с кривым. 
> Статист получается.


No problem, давайте конкретизируем. Каков механизм помогания мантры в случае веры мантроначитывателя?

[Можете взять сразу конкретные варианты (чего там у нас обычно бандерлоги хотят?): чтобы не обижали, чтобы бабла побольше, чтобы здоровье конское, чтобы жить подольше, чтобы меньше трудиться и больше иметь, чтобы спокойствия море а беспокойств минимум, чтобы все недоброжелатели тут же замертво падали etc. И другие варианты. Как оно работает? В чем содержание помощи? Цитата: "А так мантры помогают"]

----------


## Olle

> No problem, давайте конкретизируем. Каков механизм помогания мантры в случае веры мантроначитывателя?
> 
> [Можете взять сразу конкретные варианты (чего там у нас обычно бандерлоги хотят?): чтобы не обижали, чтобы бабла побольше, чтобы здоровье конское, чтобы жить подольше, чтобы меньше трудиться и больше иметь, чтобы спокойствия море а беспокойств минимум, чтобы все недоброжелатели тут же замертво падали etc. И другие варианты. Как оно работает? В чем содержание помощи? Цитата: "А так мантры помогают"]


Понимаю Ваш сарказм. 
Да никак не помогают. Смайлик поставить, наверное, нужно, чтоб было понятно. 
Если Вам помогли, напишите. 
Занят человек чем-то (ум, язык, руки) не отвлекается, ничего плохого не творит, уже хорошо.  
Мантра - «ключ». Приучает ум концентрироваться на определенном выбранном: учителе, идаме, божестве и удерживать «скачущий» ум длительное время. 
А вот молитва (если можно это назвать молитвой, а можно просьбой), чтоб до «зада» пробирала - работает. 
Это как в «Призывании Гуру из далека»... пою в тоске (*отчаянии*). Но это с мантрой не связано. Связано больше с верой просящего в то существо, к кому обращается он.  
Буддист ничем не отличается от любого верующего.   
Работает вера: хоть в Будду, защитников, Христа, Перуна и т.д и т.п., как говорит лама Олег Поздняков - просветленные существа. 
Тут «магов» и «практиков» полно, с метлами наперевес, у них мантры работают.

----------

Евгений по (10.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Здравствуйте


Вопрос, а Вы когда мантры читаете, (у Вас нет традиции, возможно просто праздный вопрос ради прикола), если читаете, то знаете перевод данной (читаемой) мантры и в голове, на языке - набор звуков или набор звуков со смыслом?
Если тибетец читает, то у него мантра-молитва, а у не тибетца - набор звуков без смысла, в лучшем случае визуализация образа, в худшем - только набор непонятных звуков и символов. 
У кого быстрее просьба-мантра-молитва исполнится? 
О себе: я не умею молится ни для себя, ни за кого-то еще, так мантры иногда считаю на «бусиках».

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Работает вера: хоть в Будду, защитников, Христа, Перуна и т.д и т.п., как говорит лама Олег Поздняков - просветленные существа.


А можете дать ссылку на эти поучения?

----------


## Olle

> А можете дать ссылку на эти поучения?


Мое обобщение, это моя отсебятина. 
Лама Олег перечисляя: будд, бодхисатв и всех просветленных существ. 

https://lamaoleg.ru/media/
https://m.vk.com/wall-59876165_1030

----------


## Балдинг

> Занят человек чем-то (ум, язык, руки) не отвлекается, ничего плохого не творит, уже хорошо.  
> Мантра - «ключ». Приучает ум концентрироваться на определенном выбранном: учителе, идаме, божестве и удерживать «скачущий» ум длительное время. 
> 
> А вот молитва (если можно это назвать молитвой, а можно просьбой), чтоб до «зада» пробирала - работает. 
> Это как в «Призывании Гуру из далека»... пою в тоске (*отчаянии*). Но это с мантрой не связано. Связано больше с верой просящего в то существо, к кому обращается он.  
> Буддист ничем не отличается от любого верующего.   
> Работает вера: хоть в Будду, защитников, Христа, Перуна и т.д и т.п., как говорит лама Олег Поздняков - просветленные существа. 
> Тут «магов» и «практиков» полно, с метлами наперевес, у них мантры работают.


Начали за здравие...

Со стороны в Вашем способе рассуждения выделимы (тут применяется различающая мудрость) две плоскости (ну Вы понимаете, что со словами здесь туговато). 

_Плоскость первая_

Ум. Тут более-менее понятно [почему только более-менее? да потому что "ум" весьма широкое понятие и имеет потенцию быть понимаемым в разнообразных оттенках смыслов. поэтому, учитывая формат разговора: форум БФ, берем смысл "ума" ближе к его обыденному значению]. И жевано пережевано. Работает "принцип замещения". Так называемые неблаготворные объекты ума (то, чем занят ум в природном цикле способа своего существования на Земле) заменяются на благотворные.
А мантра -- облегчение работы.

_Плоскость вторая_

Ближе к концу приведенной цитаты Вы, в дополнение к плоскости первой, вводите пооскость вторую, где "все работает". Опять же оставляя объем понятия "работает" за скобками. И спрашивается, как в этой второй плоскости мантра/молитва (идем навстречу расширению инструментария) работает? Или, уточняем, с первой плоскостью понятно, во второй плоскости каковы механизмы, каков процесс работы мантры/молитвы в тех ее аспектах, которые не поглощаются плоскостью первой?

[Грубая аналогия для грубого различения плоскостей. Допустим, у Некты любимая жена ходит налево к Имяреку. Некту кто-то пытается "раскрыть глаза на истину". Однако Некто не верит, он верит в любовь и чудесность жены. Соответственно Некто преисполняется ненавистью (в худшем случае) или снисхождением (в лучшем случае) к тому бедолаге, который имел глупость "раскрыть ему глаза". Не будем о грустном, возьмем лучший случай: "Этот человек сам не понимает, что заблуждается. Она не такая. Я-то лучше знаю. Жаль его, он слепец, он не видит (вИдение), что она прекрасна". То есть состояние ума (благое!) Некты -- это первая плоскость. Вторая плоскость -- отмена акта хождения налево, как будто его не было вовсе, или пересоздание нового Мироздания, в развороте которого никогда не содержалось акта хождения налево. Это -- вторая плоскость. Думаю, ежу понятно, что размышление в русле второй плоскости -- это не-думание, не-мышление. Это же [посильнее Фауста Гете] посильнее самых иллюзорных иллюзий, о которых только может себе вообразить земной ум. И спрашивается, присмотритесь, джентльмены, и увидите, что зачастую модные практики прозревания в истину -- это не более, чем симуляция мышления, имеющая целью ввергнуть несчастный ум в еще более забористый набор иллюзий. Вместо одноэтажной иллюзии сделаем девятиэтажную. Natura naturata. Даже не интересно]

----------


## Евгений по

Плоскость первая.Концентрация это инструмент а не способ замещения.Развитие концентрации до должного уровня позволит осуществлять способ номер два.Тренерованую концентрацию натаскивают на благие состояния ума что в свою очередь избавляет от эгоистичных мыслей.И как следствие в этой ситуации полюбиться не только  жена но и ухажёр.Мне так видеться в теории.

----------


## Айрат

Написал свои мысли по данной теме https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...10a0463716ce10
Кому интересно, почитайте )))

----------

Aion (13.02.2021), Tobias Rieper (10.02.2021), Александр Казань (13.02.2021), Евгений Шпагин (10.02.2021)

----------


## Alex

А можно где-нибудь не на Яндексе? Мне интересно.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Вот ещё ссылка по мантре - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R722...l=AbharyaMarga

----------


## Росиник

> Написал свои мысли по данной теме https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...10a0463716ce10
> Кому интересно, почитайте )))


Осталось ещё где-нибудь на Галя.ру выложить. Рядом с гороскопами.

----------


## Olle

> Вот ещё ссылка по мантре - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R722...l=AbharyaMarga


Почти каждый, или через одного, «великий гуру», не меньше, ну на худой конец - мессия.

----------


## Айрат

> Осталось ещё где-нибудь на Галя.ру выложить. Рядом с гороскопами.


Я с упомянутым вами ресурсом не знаком. Но если вы считаете, что для блага всех живых существ надо там разместить, то я, как правообладатель данного текста, даю вам разрешение на его копирование на вашем ресурсе.

----------

Aion (13.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Написал свои мысли по данной теме https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...10a0463716ce10
> Кому интересно, почитайте )))


Почти у всех одна и та же ошибка, принимать желаемое за действительное. 




> Ошибки логики. Принятие корреляции за каузацию. 
> Корреляция – наличие наблюдаемой статистической связи между явлениями.
> Положительная корреляция – корреляция, где большим значениям одной переменной соответствуют большие значения другой переменной. Отрицательная корреляция – корреляция, где большим значениям одной переменной соответствуют большие значения другой переменной.
> Каузация – 1) наличие статистической связи между явлениями. 2) наличие причинно-следственной связи между явлениями. По сути, отличие заключается в отсутствии предпосылки «при прочих равных условиях». То есть при каузации при изменении X не просто должен изменится Y: все остальное должно остаться неизменным.1
> Как отличить? В каузации обязательно присутствует механизм,
> объясняющий непосредственную связь между двумя явлениями.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Я с упомянутым вами ресурсом не знаком. Но если вы считаете, что для блага всех живых существ надо там разместить, то я, как правообладатель данного текста, даю вам разрешение на его копирование на вашем ресурсе.


Текст Ваш понравился, почти со всем согласен, кроме ограничений типа "на БВЖС". Да и почему собсна не сделать прямую формулировку - "пущай сраная алкота со двора рассосется"? Цель ведь такая, а не решить все наиболее хорошим для всех способом.

----------


## Айрат

> Текст Ваш понравился, почти со всем согласен, кроме ограничений типа "на БВЖС". Да и почему собсна не сделать прямую формулировку - "пущай сраная алкота со двора рассосется"? Цель ведь такая, а не решить все наиболее хорошим для всех способом.


Карма работает очень просто: Зуб за зуб, глаз за глаз. Если вы кого-то называете "сраной алкотой", то и в ваш адрес будут звучать эпитеты такого же уровня. Если вы желаете кому-то смерти, то и вам будут желать того же  :Wink: 
А, если вы будете постоянно желать БВСЖ, а тем более не просто механически повторять, а осмысленно и прочуствованно, то все большее количество ЖС будет к вам такие же намерения испытывать. Что в реале проявляется как исчезновение конфликтов из вашей жизни.
Все просто и логично, что отдаете, то и получаете, а уж что отдавать - ваш выбор. А во что вы верите карме глубоко параллельно  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Это же влияет и на действие мантры. Мантра работает сильнее, чем чище карма. Если карма утяжелена негативными пожеланиями и отпечатками, то мантрам проявить свое действие сложнее.

----------

Aion (13.02.2021), Александр Казань (13.02.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Но если вы считаете, что для блага всех живых существ надо там разместить, то я, как правообладатель данного текста, даю вам разрешение на его копирование на вашем ресурсе.


Благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад.

Не стоит заниматься профанацией Тантры.

----------


## Айрат

> Благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад.
> 
> Не стоит заниматься профанацией Тантры.


Ну так не занимайтесь.

----------


## Росиник

> Ну так не занимайтесь.


Абый, о том же,  чиста по браццки, хотел и тебя предупредить.
Ну будь здрав, если что.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Карма работает очень просто: Зуб за зуб, глаз за глаз. Если вы кого-то называете "сраной алкотой", то и в ваш адрес будут звучать эпитеты такого же уровня. Если вы желаете кому-то смерти, то и вам будут желать того же


Не, погодите, я сейчас не про смерть, а про разгон быдла со двора. Что изменится, назову я их "Добрыми Людьми" аки Безруков в Мастере и Маргарите, или назову их "сраной алкотой" (кем по факту они и являются)? Ведь это всего лишь ярлыки.





> А, если вы будете постоянно желать БВСЖ, а тем более не просто механически повторять, а осмысленно и прочуствованно, то все большее количество ЖС будет к вам такие же намерения испытывать. Что в реале проявляется как исчезновение конфликтов из вашей жизни.


С этим я не спорю




> Все просто и логично, что отдаете, то и получаете, а уж что отдавать - ваш выбор. А во что вы верите карме глубоко параллельно


Так вот они и получают то, что дают. Если человек ведет себя как сраная алкота, как его еще назвать? Преступника называют преступником, насильника - насильником, алкоту - алкотой.




> Это же влияет и на действие мантры. Мантра работает сильнее, чем чище карма. Если карма утяжелена негативными пожеланиями и отпечатками, то мантрам проявить свое действие сложнее.


Нууу... тут хз. ладно, пусть будет по-Вашему, обсуждать буддистскую абхичару с конкретными плохими пожеланиями не буду.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Написал свои мысли по данной теме https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...10a0463716ce10
> Кому интересно, почитайте )))





> Почти у всех одна и та же ошибка, принимать желаемое за действительное.


Я бы сказал, тут не просто принятие желаемого за действительное, тут может быть паралогичность, а то и расстройства процесса мышления. Что не так редко встречается у практикующих. Человек читает до 20 000 мантр в день, ему даже некогда задуматься над тем, что он делает.

----------

Olle (11.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Я бы сказал, тут не просто принятие желаемого за действительное, тут может быть паралогичность, а то и расстройства процесса мышления. Что не так редко встречается у практикующих. Человек читает до 20 000 мантр в день, ему даже некогда задуматься над тем, что он делает.


Я стесняюсь спросить, а накой хер (для админов - цэ просто буква) мы практикуем? Разве не за ради сиддх...... мирских там, или абсолютных. Почему буддисты отрицают величие мантр?

----------


## Olle

> Я стесняюсь спросить, а накой хер (для админов - цэ просто буква) мы практикуем? Разве не за ради сиддх...... мирских там, или абсолютных. Почему буддисты отрицают величие мантр?


Все что Вы описали - это побочный продукт, он может быть, а может и не быть. Магией в другом отделе торгуют. 
Цель - прекратить страдания.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Все что Вы описали - это побочный продукт, он может быть, а может и не быть. Магией в другом отделе торгуют. 
> Цель - прекратить страдания.


Прекратить страдания (что бы это не значило) - это возвышенная цель. Цель не достижимая основной массе. Но для тех кто практикует (хз что) - это прямое доказательство своих способностей на мирском уровне. Если хотите - это прогресс.  Да, он может не сочетаться с буддистским путем, но на пути продвижения эти сиддхи могут оказаться полезными. Как может оказаться пистолет\нож\кулак.. .но с меньшими последствиями перед законом. Возможно, у Вас и Айрата карма хорошо срослась и вы обходитесь меньшими страданиями (сугубо буддийский термин ни о чем не говорящий), но ведь все люди разные, у всех у них разные окружения... ну и методы, соотвессна, тоже разные. Или Вы думаете, что все житийные махасиддхи действовали по одной модели поведения, по которой их наставляли их гуры? 
Но ведь среди них были и убийцы, и конокрады, и прочие распущенные личности. Вы не думаете, что они плюнули бы Вам в лицо за ограниченную позицию? Там ведь целыми деревнями портили, не поштучно. Плес, не рассказывайте мне байку про то, что мы до них не доросли и не наш это уровень. Если у нас есть материалы, если мы можем их применить на практике, если это работает, значит это наш уровень. Про последствия каждый думает сам. Для меня самое главное - преданность Гуру, остальное по боку. 
Будет проявление Гуру в адах - пойду туда. Будет в райских кущах- и туда отправлюсь. А это самая главная самая! Все остальное по боку (ИМХО, конечно). 
И объясните мне, что такое магия и где ей торгуют? И самое главное попробуйте отличить ее от мирских активностей кои присущи каждому божеству .

----------


## Olle

> Прекратить страдания (что бы это не значило) - это возвышенная цель. Цель не достижимая основной массе. Но для тех кто практикует (хз что) - это прямое доказательство своих способностей на мирском уровне. Если хотите - это прогресс.  Да, он может не сочетаться с буддистским путем, но на пути продвижения эти сиддхи могут оказаться полезными. Как может оказаться пистолет\нож\кулак.. .но с меньшими последствиями перед законом. Возможно, у Вас и Айрата карма хорошо срослась и вы обходитесь меньшими страданиями (сугубо буддийский термин ни о чем не говорящий), но ведь все люди разные, у всех у них разные окружения... ну и методы, соотвессна, тоже разные. Или Вы думаете, что все житийные махасиддхи действовали по одной модели поведения, по которой их наставляли их гуры? 
> Но ведь среди них были и убийцы, и конокрады, и прочие распущенные личности. Вы не думаете, что они плюнули бы Вам в лицо за ограниченную позицию? Там ведь целыми деревнями портили, не поштучно. Плес, не рассказывайте мне байку про то, что мы до них не доросли и не наш это уровень. Если у нас есть материалы, если мы можем их применить на практике, если это работает, значит это наш уровень. Про последствия каждый думает сам. Для меня самое главное - преданность Гуру, остальное по боку. 
> Будет проявление Гуру в адах - пойду туда. Будет в райских кущах- и туда отправлюсь. А это самая главная самая! Все остальное по боку (ИМХО, конечно). 
> И объясните мне, что такое магия и где ей торгуют? И самое главное попробуйте отличить ее от мирских активностей кои присущи каждому божеству .


Много иметь - это огромная ответственность и неимоверный труд. 
Часто можно слышать или читать о том, что просили избавить от видения, слышанья и т.п. 
Попробуйте жить с болью соседа (это самое малое). 
Потом будете молится, чтоб этого (сидх) никогда не было.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Много иметь - это огромная ответственность и неимоверный труд. 
> Часто можно слышать или читать о том, что просили избавить от видения, слышанья и т.п. 
> Попробуйте жить с болью соседа (это самое малое). 
> Потом будете молится, чтоб этого (сидх) никогда не было.


Знаете, это напоминает цитаты в бабьих пабликах, или в посанских (брат брату брат etc..) много ума не надо - пересказывать мысли Джейсона Стетхема, но давайте вернемся к реальности.
Вы мне не объяснили, в чем отличие магии и обращения к тем же защитникам. Это та же самая магия, но с более возвышенными целями. Расскажите, в чем отличие буддистского заворота кишок, и нашего рускага обряда окормления горохом, выращенным на кладбище с той же целью - закрутить кишки. Я упрощу ответ, которого Вы не знаете - разница в действующих силах, которые обращают внимание на "жертву" и которые могут перенести его в чистые земли того или иного божества.
Но объясните мне, какова разница в технике наведения подобного, ведь это та же самая магия, которую Вы отрицаете.
Если Вы не получали тантрической абхишеки, напишите прямо и я не буду с Вами дискутировать на эту тему.

----------


## Olle

> Знаете, это напоминает цитаты в бабьих пабликах, или в посанских (брат брату брат etc..) много ума не надо - пересказывать мысли Джейсона Стетхема, но давайте вернемся к реальности.
> Вы мне не объяснили, в чем отличие магии и обращения к тем же защитникам. Это та же самая магия, но с более возвышенными целями. Расскажите, в чем отличие буддистского заворота кишок, и нашего рускага обряда окормления горохом, выращенным на кладбище с той же целью - закрутить кишки. Я упрощу ответ, которого Вы не знаете - разница в действующих силах, которые обращают внимание на "жертву" и которые могут перенести его в чистые земли того или иного божества.
> Но объясните мне, какова разница в технике наведения подобного, ведь это та же самая магия, которую Вы отрицаете.
> Если Вы не получали тантрической абхишеки, напишите прямо и я не буду с Вами дискутировать на эту тему.


Ничего не буду об’яснять. Желаю Вам испытать прелесть хотяб малых сиддх. С удовольствием избавился в начале 90-х, правда по глупости, от «груза», но не жалею ни о чем. «Груз-то» был не большой. 
 Не лечу, (от слова лечить, а не летать), не «слышу», «не вижу» и мантры не работают. 
Я сопереживаю ринпоче, ламам, у которых в силу обязанностей есть это и ни на грамм им не завидую.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Ничего не буду об’яснять. Желаю Вам испытать прелесть хотяб малых сиддх. С удовольствием избавился в начале 90-х, правда по глупости, от «груза», но не жалею ни о чем. «Груз-то» был не большой. 
>  Не лечу, (от слова лечить, а не летать), не «слышу», «не вижу» и мантры не работают. 
> Я сопереживаю ринпоче, ламам, у которых в силу обязанностей есть это и ни на грамм им не завидую.


Ладно, ок, больше  Вами не дискутирую на эту тему

----------


## Aion

> Не, погодите, я сейчас не про смерть, а про разгон быдла со двора. Что изменится, назову я их "Добрыми Людьми" аки Безруков в Мастере и Маргарите, или назову их "сраной алкотой" (кем по факту они и являются)? Ведь это всего лишь ярлыки.


По факту "быдло" или "сраная алкота" - всего лишь ваши проекции. Всмотритесь внимательнее, не своё ли бессознательное вы видите в них? Считать себя белым и пушистым удобно, но против кармы не попрёшь) Всё изменится, если вы свою голову перестанете считать центром мира и прислушаетесь к голосу сердца. Будьте здоровы!

----------

Айрат (12.02.2021)

----------


## Айрат

> Я бы сказал, тут не просто принятие желаемого за действительное, тут может быть паралогичность, а то и расстройства процесса мышления. Что не так редко встречается у практикующих. Человек читает до 20 000 мантр в день, ему даже некогда задуматься над тем, что он делает.


Какое тонкое наблюдение и логичность выводов  :Facepalm: 
По вашей логике, раз уж 20к мантр в день (а это не больше 5-6 часов) не оставляют мозгу возможности думать, то ламы и йогины, сидящие в ретритах и начитывающие десятки и сотни миллионов мантр должны быть полными даунами?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olle

> Какое тонкое наблюдение и логичность выводов 
> По вашей логике, раз уж 20к мантр в день (а это не больше 5-6 часов) не оставляют мозгу возможности думать, то ламы и йогины, сидящие в ретритах и начитывающие десятки и сотни миллионов мантр должны быть полными даунами?


Дело совсем не в даунах. 
Вы приводите в качестве примера - «восход солнца». Вот я читаю мантры и солнце восходит. 
Грубо, но примерно так получается. 
Если делаете утром «гимн восходящего солнца» из хатха-йоги и видите солнце, то даже эта статистика не подойдет, т.к. все равно иногда, в силу разных обстоятельств, солнца не увидеть на небе, смена временного графика восхода, типа зимой.  
Вот, если в качестве примера, условно, приводить, что я шесть раз читал мантры и свеча пять раз загоралась, да это хорошая статистика для «чуда». 
А то, что у меня друзья перестали курить и пить, это не работа молитв или практик, это государство повысило цены и  идет профилактическая реклама, а также мрут собутыльники иногда, или меняются обстоятельства. 
Самый примитивный пример: Китай захватил Тибет, там все население читало мантры, но статистика такова, что часть населения Тибета проживает в других странах. Возможно Китай тоже читал мантры, как вариант. 
Можно допустить, что они (тибетцы) молились в Тибете чтобы жить в лучших условиях, но это уже другая история.

----------


## Aion

> Благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад.


Встретимся в Аду!

----------


## Aion

> Самый примитивный пример: Китай захватил Тибет, там все население читало мантры, но статистика такова, что часть населения Тибета проживает в других странах. Возможно Китай тоже читал мантры, как вариант.


Отсюда однозначный вывод: тибетские мантры не работают, тибетский буддизм - тупиковая ветвь эволюции, "вы мне, гады, ещё за диспут в Самье ответите!", только чань, только хардкор?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ну смешно ведь, согласитесь, не выходя с безначальных времён из бардо, о соответствии "мира" "логике" "говорить"...

----------


## Olle

> Отсюда однозначный вывод: тибетские мантры не работают, тибетский буддизм - тупиковая ветвь эволюции, "вы мне, гады, ещё за диспут в Самье ответите!", только чань, только хардкор? 
> Ну смешно ведь, согласитесь, не выходя с безначальных времён из бардо, о соответствии "мира" "логике" "говорить"...


«Ржу не могу»....
Каждое утро молюсь и светает. Логично же. Но почему, когда ночью молюсь на улице не светает?
Каждый день задаюсь вопросом. Видимо, не очень у меня с молитвами. 
Человек же обосновал - помолился Курукулле и все тетки попадали ниц. 
Чем плох пример со страной Тибет? Далай-лама встречался с правительством Китая, но молитвы и тогда и сейчас не помогают?
Ну нельзя же все абсолютизировать и выставлять это на показ. 
Иногда срастается, иногда нет. 
Да, я верю учителям, но карма моя не очень хороша, что бы все видеть в розовом цвете.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> По факту "быдло" или "сраная алкота" - всего лишь ваши проекции. Всмотритесь внимательнее, не своё ли бессознательное вы видите в них? Считать себя белым и пушистым удобно, но против кармы не попрёшь) Всё изменится, если вы свою голову перестанете считать центром мира и прислушаетесь к голосу сердца. Будьте здоровы!


С чего Вы вообще взяли, что я считаю себя:
а) белым и пушистым
б) центром мира

Дивные у Вас проекции, однако.

----------


## Aion

> «Ржу не могу»....
> Каждое утро молюсь и светает. Логично же. Но почему, когда ночью молюсь на улице не светает?


Дык, самое важное - мотивация. Индейцы хопи каждое утро молятся Солнцу, чтобы оно взошло, и оно восходит. Потому что молятся они  для всех!



> Чем плох пример со страной Тибет? Делай лама встречался с правительством Китая, но молитвы и тогда и сейчас не помогают?


Не торопитесь с выводами...



> Да, я верю учителям, но карма моя не очень хороша, что бы все видеть в розовом цвете.


Да, но = нет! Всё (своё) "вы" видите только в момент зачатия. 
Ашрая паравритти рулит!

----------


## Olle

> Дык, Не торопитесь с выводами...


Мудрые не спешат.....
Что для мира пару, тройку: сотен, тысяч, миллионов чьих-то жизней. 
Главное результат. 
Самый быстрый результат я видел у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, когда кунпенлинг уходил и возвращался.

----------


## Aion

> С чего Вы вообще взяли, что я считаю себя:
> а) белым и пушистым
> б) центром мира


В вашем мире "быдло" и "сраная алкота" существуют отдельно от вас.



> Дивные у Вас проекции, однако.


Присоединяйтесь, тёзка!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Главное результат.


О главном:
R.I.P.
Bella ciao

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> В вашем мире "быдло" и "сраная алкота" существуют отдельно от вас.
> 
> Присоединяйтесь, тёзка!


Да, в моем мире: квартире, кругу общения, быдло и сраная гопота существуют отдельно от меня. У Вас не так? Что, Вы тоже на лавочке вечер коротаете, слушая рыгательную музыку из колонки и докапываясь до прохожих?

----------


## Aion

> У Вас не так?


В моём мире с безначальных времён дух неделим, следовательно, всё воспринимаемое подобно иллюзии, миражу, Городу гандхарвов, сновидению...

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> В моём мире с безначальных времён дух неделим, следовательно, всё воспринимаемое подобно иллюзии, миражу, Городу гандхарвов, сновидению...


Соответственно, и поджопник Вам отвешать может любой встречный?

----------


## Olle

> Соответственно, и поджопник Вам отвешать может любой встречный?


Это будет «волшебный пендаль».

----------


## Aion

> Соответственно, и поджопник Вам отвешать может любой встречный?


Попробуйте.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Самый примитивный пример: Китай захватил Тибет, там все население читало мантры, но статистика такова, что часть населения Тибета проживает в других странах. Возможно Китай тоже читал мантры, как вариант. 
> Можно допустить, что они (тибетцы) молились в Тибете чтобы жить в лучших условиях, но это уже другая история.


На удивление не самый примитивный пример. Если сравнить уровень жизни до вторжения Китая и через пару десяток лет после, не говоря про сейчас, то молитвы тибетцев о более высоком уровне жизни реализовались. Более того, тибетцев-беженцев переехавших в Индию и другие страны с более лучшим климатом, медициной, образованием назад в горы с неплодородной почвой не сильно то и тянет. Да и стоит вспомнить гос.устройство Тибета до китайцев и после. Ведь что получил отец ЕСДЛ 14 после признания его сына Далай ламой? Получил земли, недвижимость, гособеспечение и любимым занятием стало не землю возделывать а в саду цветы выращивать. Т.е. Тибет до Китая это как Россия до коммунизма, помещики и холопы и верхушка и все.  Поэтому тут очень не просто все с мантрами. Начитывание мантр косвенно привело к тому, что у сотен тысяч эмигрантов условия жизни стали лучше, а те кто остался и выразил приверженность китайцам понемногу тоже как то живут и не хуже, чем до китайцев.  Замечу, что я ни в коей мере не оправдываю действия китая, я рассуждаю о превратностях жизни. Иногда удар кулаком в подворотне может спасти от попадания под колеса несущегося из-за угла автомобиля. Считать, что раз мантры не спасли Тибет от китайцев мне кажется это прививать просветленным существам(Буддам и Бодхисаттвам, Защитникам) способность разбираться в политике, государственном устройстве, расах и прочее и вынуждать помогать одним в ущерб другим. Если это отринуть то по факту получаем, что тысячи людей проживающих в Тибете на момент вторжения Китая и молились Таре и другим, чтобы жить лучше и в связи с этим волею судеб эмигрировавших как беженцы в теплую и гостеприимную Индию, многие Францию, США и т.д.  Так что все относительно. Я уверен, что для просветленных существ нет принятого нами территориального деления на страны и если человек молится о том, чтобы получить лучшую жизнь, более удобную для практики дхармы, он вполне может оказаться в гуще событий, которые приведут его к эмиграции.

----------

Tobias Rieper (13.02.2021), Евгений Шпагин (15.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Попробуйте.


Вот видите, тут недвойственность как ветром сдуло.

----------


## Aion

> Вот видите, тут недвойственность как ветром сдуло.


Где-где?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Где-где?

----------


## Aion

>

----------

Tobias Rieper (13.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> На удивление не самый примитивный пример. Если сравнить уровень жизни до вторжения Китая и через пару десяток лет после, не говоря про сейчас, то молитвы тибетцев о более высоком уровне жизни реализовались. Более того, тибетцев-беженцев переехавших в Индию и другие страны с более лучшим климатом, медициной, образованием назад в горы с неплодородной почвой не сильно то и тянет. Да и стоит вспомнить гос.устройство Тибета до китайцев и после. Ведь что получил отец ЕСДЛ 14 после признания его сына Далай ламой? Получил земли, недвижимость, гособеспечение и любимым занятием стало не землю возделывать а в саду цветы выращивать. Т.е. Тибет до Китая это как Россия до коммунизма, помещики и холопы и верхушка и все.  Поэтому тут очень не просто все с мантрами. Начитывание мантр косвенно привело к тому, что у сотен тысяч эмигрантов условия жизни стали лучше, а те кто остался и выразил приверженность китайцам понемногу тоже как то живут и не хуже, чем до китайцев.  Замечу, что я ни в коей мере не оправдываю действия китая, я рассуждаю о превратностях жизни. Иногда удар кулаком в подворотне может спасти от попадания под колеса несущегося из-за угла автомобиля. Считать, что раз мантры не спасли Тибет от китайцев мне кажется это прививать просветленным существам(Буддам и Бодхисаттвам, Защитникам) способность разбираться в политике, государственном устройстве, расах и прочее и вынуждать помогать одним в ущерб другим. Если это отринуть то по факту получаем, что тысячи людей проживающих в Тибете на момент вторжения Китая и молились Таре и другим, чтобы жить лучше и в связи с этим волею судеб эмигрировавших как беженцы в теплую и гостеприимную Индию, многие Францию, США и т.д.  Так что все относительно. Я уверен, что для просветленных существ нет принятого нами территориального деления на страны и если человек молится о том, чтобы получить лучшую жизнь, более удобную для практики дхармы, он вполне может оказаться в гуще событий, которые приведут его к эмиграции.


Согласен, погода не поменялась. 
Но что делать с убитыми, погибшими при переходе, умершими и отсидевшими в тюрьмах, разрушенными и полностью уничтоженными святынями. 
Дорога в рай устлана костьми и разрушениями.
Они, наверное, молились не тому «богу».
Тут можно вспомнить Будду, что все, кто мне молятся, с голоду не умрут.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Но что делать с убитыми, погибшими при переходе, умершими и отсидевшими в тюрьмах, разрушенными и полностью уничтоженными святынями. 
> Они, наверное, молились не тому «богу».


Хороший вопрос. Тут вопрос веры в карму, в перерождение, в заслуги и многое другое. Ведь человек не становился святым от того, что родился в Тибете, или читал мантру Таре или был тулку, иногда в одном человеке много аспектов. Да и Далай и Панчен Ламы не всегда своей смертью умирали. Того же Далай Ламу IV то ли отравили, то ли еще что, 27 лет отроду. Так что тут много вопросов.  Одним словом, наверное многое зависит от того, что практикует человек. Если он миролюбивый, практикует Авалокитешвару, то в нем нет такой агрессии, которая позволила бы адекватно встретить врага и дать отпор. Иначе бы не нужны были гневные защитники.  Также, я как то размышлял на эту тему, ведь есть же понятие чистые земли, все хотят туда попасть, во всех сборниках молитв есть молитвы и практики пховы. Если человек изначально желает переродиться в чистой земле, то привязанность к земной жизни ослаблена. Это влияет и на уровень жизни в материально-финансовом плане и на уровень цепляния за жизнь(будет человек ожесточенно и с озверением биться за свою землю и родину или умрет с молитвой и желанием переродиться где то в чистом месте).  Поэтому в данном случае совпало то, что Тибет не имел на момент вторжения китайцев(несмотря на свою тоже не простую военную историю) четкой выстроенной военной политики, акцентирования на вооружении, обмундировании, военном снабжении и прочем.  Все это и привело к тому, что китайцам захотелось убрать между собой и Индией прослойку, которая в момент возможного конфликта Индии и Китая могла стать базой для индийский войск. А нет ничего легче чем захватывать тех, кто верит в иную жизнь и более того, мечтает о перерождении в чистой земле.  Вот и как Бодхисаттвы, Будды и защитники должны защищать тех, кто не очень то и хочет внутри себя оставаться в сансаре дальше? Но вообще это тема для отдельного топика.

----------


## Olle

> Хороший вопрос. Тут вопрос веры в карму, в перерождение, в заслуги и многое другое. Ведь человек не становился святым от того, что родился в Тибете, или читал мантру Таре или был тулку, иногда в одном человеке много аспектов. Да и Далай и Панчен Ламы не всегда своей смертью умирали. Того же Далай Ламу IV то ли отравили, то ли еще что, 27 лет отроду. Так что тут много вопросов.  Одним словом, наверное многое зависит от того, что практикует человек. Если он миролюбивый, практикует Авалокитешвару, то в нем нет такой агрессии, которая позволила бы адекватно встретить врага и дать отпор. Иначе бы не нужны были гневные защитники.  Также, я как то размышлял на эту тему, ведь есть же понятие чистые земли, все хотят туда попасть, во всех сборниках молитв есть молитвы и практики пховы. Если человек изначально желает переродиться в чистой земле, то привязанность к земной жизни ослаблена. Это влияет и на уровень жизни в материально-финансовом плане и на уровень цепляния за жизнь(будет человек ожесточенно и с озверением биться за свою землю и родину или умрет с молитвой и желанием переродиться где то в чистом месте).  Поэтому в данном случае совпало то, что Тибет не имел на момент вторжения китайцев(несмотря на свою тоже не простую военную историю) четкой выстроенной военной политики, акцентирования на вооружении, обмундировании, военном снабжении и прочем.  Все это и привело к тому, что китайцам захотелось убрать между собой и Индией прослойку, которая в момент возможного конфликта Индии и Китая могла стать базой для индийский войск. А нет ничего легче чем захватывать тех, кто верит в иную жизнь и более того, мечтает о перерождении в чистой земле.  Вот и как Бодхисаттвы, Будды и защитники должны защищать тех, кто не очень то и хочет внутри себя оставаться в сансаре дальше? Но вообще это тема для отдельного топика.


При практике Пхова не приветствуется желание скорой смерти себе. 
Можно что угодно об’яснить самому себе и найти оправдания. 
...


> Всё может выразить так чудно!
> Ах, обмануть меня не трудно!..
> Я сам обманываться рад!


АС Пушкин

----------


## Aion

> Можно что угодно об’яснить самому себе и найти оправдания.


А самого себя кому объяснить?

----------


## Александр Казань

> При практике Пхова не приветствуется желание скорой смерти себе.


Желание скорой смерти и цепляние за жизнь вещи разные.
Я знаю человека, который утверждал, что очень любит своих детей и жизнь за них отдаст. При разводе мне его супруга показала его исковое заявление в суд. Там сумма для раздела была с копейками! Его желание сделать своих детей счастливыми совершенно не противоречило его желанию все разделить с женой пополам )
Так и пхова. Можно не желать себе скорой смерти, но ведь и цепляться за жизнь перестаешь, не работаешь день и ночь ради карьеры, бизнеса, не думаешь как захватить имущество или активы и так далее. Ослабление привязанностей это чревато.  У меня вчера ребенок пришел из школы, у одноклассника был день рождения и он всем подарил шоколадки. Пока мой в столовке  был его шоколадку из его портфеля вытащили. Он пришел расстроенный, но мне сказал, что ничего ведь страшного, это же не важная и не личная вещь(шоколадка).  А он в третьем классе. А у кого то квартиру забирают, машину, жену уводят...страну.  Повторюсь, если нация не агрессивная, ее страну легко захватить, так как стрелять в голову врага пацифисту тяжело.

----------


## Aion

> Повторюсь, если нация не агрессивная, ее легко захватить, так как стрелять в голову врага пацифисту тяжело.


Захватить можно только территорию, а не нацию.

----------

Александр Казань (13.02.2021)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Какое тонкое наблюдение и логичность выводов 
> По вашей логике, раз уж 20к мантр в день (а это не больше 5-6 часов) не оставляют мозгу возможности думать, то ламы и йогины, сидящие в ретритах и начитывающие десятки и сотни миллионов мантр должны быть полными даунами?


5-6 часов мантр в день начитывать - это уже маниакальность какая-то. Что как раз сходится с тем, что я написал выше. Намекает на кое-какое расстройство.





> Дело совсем не в даунах. 
> Вы приводите в качестве примера - «восход солнца». Вот я читаю мантры и солнце восходит. 
> Грубо, но примерно так получается. 
> Если делаете утром «гимн восходящего солнца» из хатха-йоги и видите солнце, то даже эта статистика не подойдет, т.к. все равно иногда, в силу разных обстоятельств, солнца не увидеть на небе, смена временного графика восхода, типа зимой.  
> Вот, если в качестве примера, условно, приводить, что я шесть раз читал мантры и свеча пять раз загоралась, да это хорошая статистика для «чуда». 
> А то, что у меня друзья перестали курить и пить, это не работа молитв или практик, это государство повысило цены и  идет профилактическая реклама, а также мрут собутыльники иногда, или меняются обстоятельства. 
> Самый примитивный пример: Китай захватил Тибет, там все население читало мантры, но статистика такова, что часть населения Тибета проживает в других странах. Возможно Китай тоже читал мантры, как вариант. 
> Можно допустить, что они (тибетцы) молились в Тибете чтобы жить в лучших условиях, но это уже другая история.


Дело не в этом. Ему на самом деле кажется, что всё происходит из-за того, что он что-то делает. Замыкание в иллюзии называется. Результат практики такой.


Разберем на примере записи из блога *Айрат*:




> Когда я купил квартиру, оказалось, что моя соседка через стену — женщина очень любящая алкоголь. И пока я делал ремонт в квартире, ничего не практиковал, почти каждый день слушал «концерты» из-за стены, в исполнении соседки и ее «ухажеров» - крики, ругань, драки, скандалы, длящиеся по несколько часов. По рассказам других соседей у нее так было всегда, с момента заселения этого дома. Одному из «ухажеров» даже пришлось один раз кулаками объяснить, что не стоит портить жизнь мне и другим адекватным соседям. После того как ремонт закончился, я стал жить в квартире и, соответственно, практиковать. Через несколько месяцев с удивлением заметил, что «концерты» из-за стены стали гораздо реже. Если раньше они были почти каждый день, то теперь примерно раз в неделю. Примерно через год после заселения в квартиру концерты практически прекратились. Сейчас они бывают 1-2 раза в год на 10-15 минут. И сама женщина сильно изменилась, перестала быть похожей на алкоголичку и «ухажер» теперь у нее один и более качественный.


Обычный человек подумал бы, что из-за переезда он мог сам нервничать и всё вокруг бы казалось враждебным. А потом прошло время и стало поспокойней. Но это не наш случай. Вопрос в том, насколько вы допускаете, что ошибаетесь в своих умозаключениях?
Вы можете привести ОБЪЕКТИВНЫЕ примеры действия вашей практики?




> Другой случай произошел позже, когда я еще работал в офисе полный рабочий день. На работе у нас сменился директор. И с новым директором у меня было очень слабое взаимопонимание. Однажды с ним очень серьезно разругался, вплоть до мата и посылания его по общеизвестному адресу. Вернувшись в свой кабинет, написал завяление по собственному желанию. Но т. к. рабочий день подходил к концу и директор после нашего разговора куда-то уехал, решил отдать это заявление на следующее утро. Ночью мне приснился сон, в котором ко мне подошел здоровенный черный человек, типаж как у Шакила О' Нила в годы расцвета его карьеры, и говорит мне четко и ясно «Не пришло еще время тебе увольняться, не подавай заявление. И не бойся, мы за тобой присматриваем». После этого я проснулся с четкой мыслью, что это был Махакала. Заявление я тогда отдавать не стал. Уволился года через два, когда еще раз директор поменялся.


Я тоже думаю, что за вами кто-то "присматривает". Только далеко не Махакала.

----------


## Aion

> Обычный человек подумал бы, что из-за переезда он мог сам нервничать и всё вокруг бы казалось враждебным.


Обычный человек как-то раз обнаружил, что его с самого детства водят за нос, обломался, ушёл из папиного дворца, годами странствовал в поисках ответов на обычные вопросы, и так и не найдя их, пошёл на крайние меры, пробудился и перестал рифмовать себя с миром. Мораль: внутри обычного человека - обычный будда. 

Wake up Neo. The Matrix has you...

----------

Айрат (13.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> 5-6 часов мантр в день начитывать - это уже маниакальность какая-то.


Так-то практиковать надо 25 часов в сутки. 
«...Почему 25, а потому что без обеда...»
Маниакальность возникает когда человек во всем начинает видеть «знаки». Явно не знаки препинания.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Так-то практиковать надо 25 часов в сутки. 
> «...Почему 25, а потому что без обеда...»
> Маниакальность возникает когда человек во всем начинает видеть «знаки». Явно не знаки препинания.


Я лично считаю - надо по крайней мере менять виды деятельности и иногда отдыхать.

Про лам которые миллионы раз мантры начитывают - не знаю, думаю ламы разные бывают.

Но в ситуации, в которую попал *Айрат* это смахивает на маниакальность. 
Причем, скорее всего, даже если у него что-нибудь внутри ёкнет - он "лечить" это будет всё тем же - мантрами, практикой садхан, имитировать "просветленные" активности - это ужас, просто кошмар, если так подумать.

Поправка - практика садхан и мантр может пониматься разными людьми по разному.

----------


## Айрат

> 5-6 часов мантр в день начитывать - это уже маниакальность какая-то. Что как раз сходится с тем, что я написал выше. Намекает на кое-какое расстройство.


Вы абсолютно правы, это ненормально  :Wink: 
Про не-нормальность: https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...1cb7635225846c

----------


## Olle

> Вы абсолютно правы, это ненормально 
> Про не-нормальность: https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...1cb7635225846c


Вот так раскручивают свой ресурс. Просто реклама?
А просто написать тут не судьба?

----------


## Айрат

> Вот так раскручивают свой ресурс. Просто реклама?
> А просто написать тут не судьба?


1. Формат моих ответов великоват для сообщения форума.
2. Не хотелось бы, чтобы данные ответы затерялись среди сотен страниц.
А несколько десятков просмотров никак не влияют на раскрутку.

----------


## Olle

> 1. Формат моих ответов великоват для сообщения форума.
> 2. Не хотелось бы, чтобы данные ответы затерялись среди сотен страниц.
> А несколько десятков просмотров никак не влияют на раскрутку.


Так-то да, только нужно посмотреть статистику просмотров и посещений БФ, это не 10 человек. 
Один ресурс со стихами раскручивает, другой свою прозу. 
Я понимаю, когда ссылка на сайт буддийской организации, или ссылка на текст, где ты это взял, что не украл, а это так мелко...
Скрыть текст и разместить ссылку на себя, горячо любимого. 
Как не называй - это скрытая реклама. 
С чем там боретесь - с эго?

----------


## Aion

> С чем там боретесь - с эго?


С почти буддизмом. 
Здесь. 
Присоединяйтесь! 
 :Cool:

----------


## Olle

> С почти буддизмом. 
> Здесь. 
> Присоединяйтесь!


Вы уже со своим буддизмом поборолись? Наверное, считаете себя знатоком Карма Кагью.
Ссылочку на стишок не прикрепили, забыли. 
Или есть немного простой человеческой совести?

----------


## Aion

> Вы уже со своим буддизмом поборолись? Наверное, считаете себя знатоком Карма Кагью.
> Ссылочку на стишок не прикрепили, забыли. 
> Или есть немного простой человеческой совести?


У меня ничего своего нет, считаю себя вашей проекцией. Не забыл, ссылочка в подписи. Простыми бывают только карандаши... Однако, будьте доровы!

----------


## Olle

> У меня ничего своего нет, считаю себя вашей проекцией. Не забыл, ссылочка в подписи. Простыми бывают только карандаши... Однако, будьте доровы!


Судя по словарю Ожегова бывают простыми не только карандаши:



> ПРОСТОЙ, -ая, -ое; прост, проста, просто, просты и просты; проще. 1.Однородный по составу, не составной. Простое вещество (вещество, состоящееиз атомов одного химического элемента). 2. Не сложный, не трудный, легкодоступный пониманию, осуществлению. Простое решение. Задача решается просто(нареч.). Простое дело. Проще простого (совершенно просто; разг.). 3.Безыскусственный, незамысловатый. Простое платье. Простая обстановка. Одетапросто (нареч.) и со вкусом. 4. полн. ф. Не лучшего качества, грубый пообработке. П. помол. П. холст (небеленый). Простые чулки (хлопчатобумажные).5. Добродушный, простодушный, не церемонный. Не стесняйся его, он человек п.С ним мне легко и просто (в знач. сказ.). 6. поля. ф. Самый обыкновенный, невыделяющийся среди других. П. смертный. Простые люди (трудовой народ). 7.полн. ф. Принадлежащий к непривилегированным сословиям, не дворянский(устар.). П. народ. 8. Глуповатый, недалекий [перво-наи. неумный, глупый].Этот дурачок не так прост, как кажется. 9. просто, частица. Усиливает слово,к к-рому относится, или высказывание в целом. Этому просто нельзя поверить.Просто невероятно! 10. просто, частица. О том, что легко объяснимо, чтонетрудно понять: именно, не иначе как. Он просто не умен. Все это простоложь. 11. просто, в знач. союза. Соединяет предложения, выражаяпротивопоставление; а1 (в 1 знач.). Я не болен, просто устал. 12. просто,нареч. Как-то случайно, без особого намерения. Просто зашел на огонек. 13.просто, нареч. Без лишних сложностей, без церемоний. Зовите меня не ИванИванович, а просто Ваня. * Простой карандаш - карандаш с черным грифелем, нецветной. Простым глазом - без помощи оптических приборов. Просто-напросто -то же, что просто (см. простой в 10 и 11 знач.). А просто - то же, чтопросто (см. простой в И знач.) Он не лентяй, (а) просто его избаловали.Просто так - без всякого умысла, намерения, просто. Сказал просто так. Тызачем пришел? - Просто так. II уменьш. простенький, -ая, -ое (ко 2, 3 и 8знач.). II сущ. простота, -ы, ж. (ко 2, 3, 5 и 8 знач.). По простотесердечной (по излишней доверчивости, наивности).


А проекция из «вики»:



> Прое́кция (лат. projectio — «бросание вперед») — механизм психологической защиты, в результате которого внутреннее ошибочно воспринимается как приходящее извне[1]. Человек приписывает кому-то или чему-то собственные мысли, чувства, мотивы, черты характера и пр., полагая, что он воспринял что-то приходящее извне, а не изнутри самого себя.


Вы уж поосторожней с рифмами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Вы уж поосторожней с рифмами.


Не сомневался, что ответите. Теперь остаётся понять, с кем (или чем) разговаривали. Словарь Ожегова и «вики» в помощь!  :Kiss: 
P.S. Поосторожней с прозой, она не настолько добра к существам, как мы.

----------


## Olle

> Не сомневался, что ответите. Теперь остаётся понять, с кем (или чем) разговаривали. Словарь Ожегова и «вики» в помощь!


Разберитесь, пожалуйста, со своими проекциями.

----------


## Aion

> Разберитесь, пожалуйста, со своими проекциями.





> У меня ничего своего нет...





> ...забыли.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Однако этот срач начинает раздражать... 

Господа почти буддисты и около топтущиеся, ну никто вас под дулом не заставляет впрягаться во все эти тяжкие. Ну хочется вам чистого и светлого - вэлкам на Тхеравада и Хинаяна. Там благость, тишь да гладь.

----------

Aion (15.02.2021), Alex (16.02.2021), Tobias Rieper (15.02.2021), Айрат (15.02.2021), Александр Казань (15.02.2021), Хольгер (16.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Не парьтесь, мне глубоко параллельно ваше мнение. Вы теоретик, а я практик. А практика это лучший критерий истины. Рассуждать о ваджраяне без практического опыта - то же самое, что и рассуждения девственника о сексе. Поэтому я не вижу смысла дискутировать с вами.
> Если бы у вас был бы хоть какой-то реальный опыт, то вы не писали бы подобного бреда:


Не знаю, Ваш Кармапа или нет, у Вас Кагью в подписи стоит, но в сегодняшней первой части учения Кармапа говорил исключительно о вере.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfGsKf3y-vo
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxA...LRPh9pnZqd78CA

----------


## Хольгер

> Понимаю Ваш сарказм. 
> Да никак не помогают. Смайлик поставить, наверное, нужно, чтоб было понятно. 
> Если Вам помогли, напишите. 
> Занят человек чем-то (ум, язык, руки) не отвлекается, ничего плохого не творит, уже хорошо. 
> Мантра - «ключ». Приучает ум концентрироваться на определенном выбранном: учителе, идаме, божестве и удерживать «скачущий» ум длительное время. 
> А вот молитва (если можно это назвать молитвой, а можно просьбой), чтоб до «зада» пробирала - работает. 
> Это как в «Призывании Гуру из далека»... пою в тоске (*отчаянии*). Но это с мантрой не связано. Связано больше с верой просящего в то существо, к кому обращается он. 
> Буддист ничем не отличается от любого верующего. 
> Работает вера: хоть в Будду, защитников, Христа, Перуна и т.д и т.п., как говорит лама Олег Поздняков - просветленные существа. 
> Тут «магов» и «практиков» полно, с метлами наперевес, у них мантры работают.


Кто его знает, как мантры работают...

Было время, много приходилось ездить на общественном транспорте, дороги плохие, укачивало на колдобинах.
Стоило один раз произнести мысленно мантру 2 Кармапы, тошнота проходила. Практику не делал, мантру не начитывал, только получил ванг от Кармапы XVII Тринле Тхае Дордже, ничего такого на ванге не обещали, обнаружил случайно. 

Долго был без девушек, остохренело быть одному. Вспоминал - у этого шизофрения, есть девушка; этот - алкоголик, есть девушка, этот - наркоман, есть девушка... 
А со мной то что не так? Недостаточно плохой? :)

У меня возле кровати висело изображение Зеленой Тары, обычный календарь элистинский. Перед сном, не открывая глаз мысленно спросил у нее в сердцах: "Да как такое может быть, что до сих пор один?

На следующий день или через день звонит одна красавица, была с другом пару раз у меня дома, перебросились парой слов, телефон ей не давал, не видел несколько месяцев.
Звонит, говорит, давай встретимся! Зачем не говорит. С другом отношения охладились, редко виделись, знал что у них не слава богу. Подумал, что ему требуется помощь. Оказалось, меня на свидание позвали. Пока еще не успел влюбиться, говорю: "Я тот ещё жених, работы нет, пребываю в унынии", - но ей было совершенно пофиг. 
Начался бурный роман, за три месяца жизнь наладилась, поправил здоровье, карьера сделала мощный рывок. Потом она меня бросает, возвращается к другу, у них ребенок, развод и она сделала с того времени кучу говна мне и другу.
Но никогда ни в каких отношениях я не был так вдохновлен. Она была не только самая красивая из тех, кто был у меня, но и вообще, на мой вкус, самая красивая из всех, кого видел. Я сказал другу, как только ее увидел: "Ну всё, ты попал, на таких женятся» - как в воду глядел. Слава Таре, что не мне выпало на ней женится и иметь детей, девушка очень проблемная. По-настоящему бедовая :) потом вытягивал ее из трясины и в ответ одно говно :)  Я не мазохист, но если надо, еще раз вытяну. :)
Тару изображают шестнадцатилетней девушкой, этой было 17, красивая везде, словно бы кистью нарисована.

Ровно через год, точно в тот день, что встретил предыдущую особу, встретил в маршрутке свою будущую жену. Заметил, что  сидящая напротив девушка определеннна потеряла от меня голову, стала пунцовой. Бурный роман, ребенок, запланированный (!) нами на первом месяце знакомства и тут же зачатый. Роды, веселый малыш, развод. Пока была жена, была идеальная.
Вот настолько - пошел в душ,  а сам  хочу кваса, дома его нет. Открывается дверь в ванную, входит жена с квасом. У меня круглые глаза: «Как тебе в голову пришло в ванную квас принести и откуда он? Квас папа (ее) принес и я почему-то подумала, что ты его сейчас хочешь».
Похоже, не тянули эти девушки быть моими спутницами, :) объяснить, почему бросают не могли. Потом взаимодействие с ними было кошмаром. ))
Тара сделала всё, что карма позволяет :-)


Я не могу сомневаться в достижении сиддхи, потому что мог сам кое-какие фокусы делать еще до буддизма и встречаю людей, которые помнят предыдущие жизни, могут становится невесомыми (на весах  в детском лагере не показывался вес) - да, я сам этого не видел. 
Есть человек, который помнит себя во младенчестве. На правдивость его слов может указывать то, что у него очень хорошая память - проблема не запомнить, проблема - забыть. Этих людей я хорошо и давно знаю, они не врут и не рехнулись.

Я относился бы к подобным вещам скептически, если бы у самого всякой жести не происходило в жизни.

В детстве я мог выполнить собственноручно выдуманный обряд с выдуманной "мантрой" и выкинуть на кубиках нужное сочетание. Мой друг повторил обряд и у него то же получилось, я охренел. Это работало всегда. Ты чувствуешь, что можешь это сделать, ощущаешь кураж и делаешь. Однажды разыгравшись в "козла", карточная игра, я стал называть карту из колоды в 36 карт и вытаскивать ее, это нужно для того, чтобы определить, кто первый ходит, я всегда в том розыгрыше ходил первый.
На экзамене в школе назвал преподавателю, какой билет хочу вытянуть и вытянул его из 40 билетов.

На экзамене в институте если я знал хотя бы один билет, то вытягивал его. Как правило, это было то, что разбирал непосредственно перед экзаменом. Если совсем ни в зуб ногой в предмет и ничего не знаю и пофигу какой билет, то на пересдаче тянул то, что вытянул в прошлый раз – как раз с преподом разбирал при попытке сдать в первый раз.

Думаю, все умеют это, но не все отдают отчет или фильтруют такие случаи, потому что они не вписываются в их картину мира. Некоторые товарищи пытаются и из буддизма чуть ли не научный атеизм сделать – не верят в прошлые жизни, существование Будды как исторического персонажа и так далее, но при этом они - буддисты.
Тибетские буддисты не верят в астрологию, вот уж странно.

Магические обряды работают, даже если ты прочитал их в детской книжке. :)
В детстве потерял дома олимпийский рубль, как сквозь землю провалился. Накануне в «Томе Сойере» прочитал, как Том искал шарик – бросил другой с фразой «Брат, найди брата!» и тот прикатился к искомому. 
Так сделал и я – бросил с этой фразой другой рубль и нашел олимпийский. Вот только я нашел не тот рубль, другой экземпляр, а через несколько минут нашел и первый олимпийский рубль, теперь у меня их два.

Про Защитников не буду, и так большой пост.

А теперь сеанс магии.
 Проходил я как-то психотерапию курсом. Все чин-чинарем, символдрама, респектабельно, дипломы, членство во всяких там лигах у терапевта. И в один из сеансов терапевт, зная мой запрос, говорит: «А теперь займемся черте-чем. Я:? - Ну, это не совсем наука". Совсем не. 
А запрос был такой – семь лет фигурантка предыдущей истории не давала мне видится с сыном. Это был очень тяжелый удар по мне. 
И сделали мне вместо нормального сеанса символдрамы какой-то родовой обряд, с дедушками, бабушками. Накануне мне почему-то прислали фото, где я на руках у бабушки сижу.
 Я увидел "в медитации" во время этого действа своего сына, у него была проблема с одной ногой. 
Через месяц на улице, рядом с моим домом я встречаю бывшую жену, которую не видел 7 лет и никогда за всю жизнь не встречал случайно и мы внезапно договорились. На следующий день я уже увиделся с сыном и стал видится регулярно. У сына действительно проблемы с ногой, той, которую я и увидел.
Из-за этих встреч ее муж ревновал ко мне и ссорился с ней. 
Она разосралась вдрызг и со мной, как обычно.
Но мое право видится с сыном незыблемо. Мы с ней не общаемся и как бы не поддерживаем дипломатические отношения, не поздравляем с НГ и ДР, но если мне нужно, например, фотографии сына с определенного события, стоит только попросить мысленно – высылает в течение 3 минут, эмоциональная связь у нас очень сильная. Только она «потратила все полимеры» и многократно продавала отношения очень задёшево.

Честно говоря, по поводу магии я был совсем не в теме и не понял, что мне сделали до тех пор, пока не посмотрел доклад «Время жатвы» Валерия Соловья
Если читаете Пелевина, весьма рекомендую. Там про оккультизм в российской политике. Пелевин свои книжки прямо с натуры пишет, похоже. Если не верите в колдунство, хоть поржете.
Смотреть с 33:35 

Если обычные люди могут делать подобные вещи, то с чего бы не работать тому, что написано в тантрах?

----------

Александр Казань (17.02.2021), Цэрин (21.02.2021)

----------


## Росиник



----------


## Olle

> Если обычные люди могут делать подобные вещи, то с чего бы не работать тому, что написано в тантрах?


Все работает, правда не у всех, к этому нужно относится спокойно без фанатизма и зацикливания. 
Что бы в нужный момент работало. 
«Веселых» тоже людей много, которые везде видят знаки и магию. 
Работает - хорошо, не работает - отлично! 
Мне больше нравится когда не работает, ты никому не должен и тебе тоже.

----------


## Росиник

Позовите Дордже Дугарова, потомка Чингисхана, и шамана всея Бурятии))  Он вам много страшилок на ночь порассказывает.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

156 страниц... если убрать материалистов, отрицал, хфилософов, морализаторов и прочих.. сколько в сухом остатке страниц останется? Это вопрос для модераторов в теме про сиддхи.. про нематериальное.., недоказуемое, необъяснимое и сугубо практичное.

----------

Росиник (17.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> 156 страниц... если убрать материалистов, отрицал, хфилософов, морализаторов и прочих.. сколько в сухом остатке страниц останется? Это вопрос для модераторов в теме про сиддхи.. про нематериальное.., недоказуемое, необъяснимое и сугубо практичное.


Останется пустота...
А как же Ваши бесценные сообщения?

----------


## Росиник

> 156 страниц... если убрать материалистов, отрицал, хфилософов, морализаторов и прочих.. сколько в сухом остатке страниц останется? Это вопрос для модераторов в теме про сиддхи.. про нематериальное.., недоказуемое, необъяснимое и сугубо практичное.


Форум почти мёртв. Вот раньше были баталии! 
Так что пусть хоть так-то)) Одно и то же по кругу.

----------

Alex (18.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

что воля, что неволя

----------


## Olle

> Форум почти мёртв. Вот раньше были баталии! 
> Так что пусть хоть так-то)) Одно и то же по кругу.


Скоро будет как на специализированных форумах авто и мото, типа: "... какое масло лить, ты поиском пользоваться умеешь, сто раз разжевано было, ищи и читай", и т.д и т.п.   :Kiss:

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Не, ну ваще, было бы не дурно создать раздел на тему колдунства (которое не противоречит буддизму, от слова "СОВСЕМ"), гденить в разделе "Образ жизни".
Я понимаю, что хочется строить церковь, поддерживать имидж буддизма с Далай Ламой и Херувимами.  Но вы ведь понимаете, что движуха развивается, и рано или поздно она выйдет за рамки Ламримов и поповских проповедей (Она уже вышла). Выйдет туда, где начинается заигрывание с мирскими активностями,  с существами которые живут вокруг нас. Это неизбежно, и это практикуется. 
Так почему бы не зафорсировать и не идти впереди планеты всей?
Кому мы угодить пытаемся? Ведь и тхеравадинцы пуджарят мирским божествам, и махаянцы, и господи упаси - ваджраянцы. Вы рили надеетесь утаить шило в мешке?
Сколько можно справлять нужду в уши? Ну не понравимся мы муслимам и прочим, вам-то что с того? Ведь обсудив эту тему, мы возможно уберем многие блоки у адептов, и, авось, достигнет кто-то сиддхов, не тыкая пурбой в собственные гениталии. Нет?

----------


## Olle

Нет в буддизме никакого «колдунства», есть помощь необходимая. 
На сколько молящийся проникся просьбой помощи, на столько он ее и получит, как для себя, так и для окружающих. 
Буддизм - это не о колдовстве, от слова вообще. 

Цель - прекратить страдания окружающих (живых существ), себя. 
Способности у кого есть, у кого - нет. Способных людей просто очень мало. А готовых идти по пути до конца - еще меньше. 
Если б было так все просто все летали и ходили по воде. 
Вы видели ходящего по воде?

----------


## Росиник

> Сколько можно справлять нужду в уши? Ну не понравимся мы муслимам и прочим, вам-то что с того? Ведь обсудив эту тему, мы возможно уберем многие блоки у адептов, и, авось, достигнет кто-то сиддхов, не тыкая пурбой в собственные гениталии. Нет?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> 


Вы могли бы избавить меня от этого ответа (хотя, возможно, я его не правильно понял)

----------


## Росиник

> Вы могли бы избавить меня от этого ответа (хотя, возможно, я его не правильно понял)


Надеюсь, так будет понятнее.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Нет в буддизме никакого «колдунства», есть помощь необходимая. 
> На сколько молящийся проникся просьбой помощи, на столько он ее и получит, как для себя, так и для окружающих. 
> Буддизм - это не о колдовстве, от слова вообще.


Да молитесь на здоровье, кто Вам запрещает? Хоть Будде, хоть Элохиму. Толь зачем Вы здесь в этой-то теме нужны?







> Цель - прекратить страдания окружающих (живых существ), себя. 
> Способности у кого есть, у кого - нет. Способных людей просто очень мало. А готовых идти по пути до конца - еще меньше. 
> Если б было так все просто все летали и ходили по воде. 
> Вы видели ходящего по воде?


Да срать я хотел на ходящих по воде, и в эту же воду насрал бы. ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ ЭТО ПОСТИТЕ? 
Не нравится - не колдунствуйте.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Надеюсь, так будет понятнее.


Да не отвечайте, хосспидя. Все с изысками, все хотят блеснуть эрудицией на потеху публике. WTF? Куда делись простые люди?

----------


## Olle

> Да молитесь на здоровье, кто Вам запрещает? Хоть Будде, хоть Элохиму. Толь зачем Вы здесь в этой-то теме нужны?
> Да срать я хотел на ходящих по воде, и в эту же воду насрал бы. ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ ЭТО ПОСТИТЕ? 
> Не нравится - не колдунствуйте.


Ходят в отхожее место в туалете, а тут общественное. 
Может Вы ошиблись дверью.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Ходят в отхожее место в туалете, а тут общественное. 
> Может Вы ошиблись дверью.


Скорее Вы накакали не туда. Есть специальные для того места.

----------


## Росиник

> Нет в буддизме никакого «колдунства», есть помощь необходимая. 
> На сколько молящийся проникся просьбой помощи, на столько он ее и получит, как для себя, так и для окружающих. 
> Буддизм - это не о колдовстве, от слова вообще. 
> 
> Цель - прекратить страдания окружающих (живых существ), себя. 
> Способности у кого есть, у кого - нет. Способных людей просто очень мало. А готовых идти по пути до конца - еще меньше. 
> Если б было так все просто все летали и ходили по воде. 
> Вы видели ходящего по воде?


Я тоже не понимаю, зачем превращать тайную Мантру в цирк-шапито и балаган. 
Демонстрация сиддх - это, как бы, мягко говоря, "зашквар". 
У одного учителя был ученик, который вернулся из затвора, и вот учитель спросил его об достигнутых успехах. Но видимо ученик не очень хорошо понял своего учителя и продемонстрировал  мирские сиддхи - извлёк из пустого пространства драгоценные камни и проявил некоторую способность к левитации. На что учитель рассердился и даже поколотил ученика. 
Факиры и прочий цирк - это, пожалуйста, ищите  в других путях.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Я тоже не понимаю, зачем превращать тайную Мантру в цирк-шапито и балаган.




А кто превращает Вашу ненаглядную тайную Мантру в цирк-шапито и балаган. ? Речь вроде о колдунстве, не?




> Демонстрация сиддх - это, как бы, мягко говоря, "зашквар".


Отбросьте книжки, сиддхачи портили целыми деревнями

----------


## Olle

> Я тоже не понимаю, зачем превращать тайную Мантру в цирк-шапито и балаган. 
> Демонстрация сиддх - это, как бы, мягко говоря, "зашквар". 
> У одного учителя был ученик, который вернулся из затвора, и вот учитель спросил его об достигнутых успехах. Но видимо ученик не очень хорошо понял своего учителя и продемонстрировал  мирские сиддхи - извлёк из пустого пространства драгоценные камни и проявил некоторую способность к левитации. На что учитель рассердился и даже поколотил ученика. 
> Факиры и прочий цирк - это, пожалуйста, ищите  в других путях.


До Ам Поп Саним (могу ошибаться в имени) рассказывал, «...что ученик прибежал к учителю и радостно стал рассказывать о том что он достиг просветления, он видит сквозь стены. Учитель ударил его палкой по голове, когда ученик очнулся, учитель спросил, что видишь теперь сквозь стены. Ученик сказал: « Нет не вижу». «Это не просветление, иди сиди дальше», - сказал учитель.»
Примерно в таком ключе все.

----------


## Olle

> А


Я не провидец, но похоже Вы были забанены пару раз уже, наверное, Вам придется еще раз регится под другим именем.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Я не провидец, но похоже Вы были забанены пару раз уже, наверное, Вам придется еще раз регится под другим именем.


Можно я не буду отвечать на бред не по теме?
Ну задело Вас, успокойтесь, не рефлексируйте, позвольте мыслям улететь в царствие небесное. И все хорошо станет, везде пустота.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Еще что интересно: вот все поклонники сострадания читали ли дхарани Авалокитешвары, который тыщарукий?
Там ведь прямым текстом говорится, что нужно взять череп, что-то с ним сделать и явится дух-помощник (видимо, дух - бывший носитель этого черепа), который выполнит все ваши желания аки лампа Алладина.
Про его дхарани для нагов и членовредительства (для конкретных "имяреков", да) я не буду говорить, но блин... это основы, до которых глаза обывателя почему-то не доходят.
Откуда эта ересь взялась в Трипитаках и Кангьюрах?????

upd. А еще кстати есть сутра Махадевы и Сарасвати... да их дофигища этих сутр. Там ведь духи заклинаются для конкретных целей. И еще портрет жертвы топчется левой (эт ваще сотонизм) ногой и ножиком протыкается\расчленяется.
Ужос кароч.

Попы тибетские бы не одобрили, ну или перетрактовали на свой лад)

----------


## Росиник

> сиддхачи портили целыми деревнями





> Это писал человек с сиддхами, или так.. штоб попестеть?





> Там ведь прямым текстом говорится, что нужно взять череп, что-то с ним сделать и явится дух-помощник (видимо, дух - бывший носитель этого черепа), который выполнит все ваши желания аки лампа Алладина.





> Там ведь духи заклинаются для конкретных целей. И еще портрет жертвы топчется левой (эт ваще сотонизм) ногой и ножиком протыкается\расчленяется.


Ну есть-то оно есть...
Но стесняюсь спросить... А почему эти вопросы вас так сильно возбуждают? У вас целые деревни врагов что ли, как у молодого Миларепы?  Или лавры Ра Лоцавы покоя не дают?
Или так просто, как сейчас принято говорить, "незакрытый гештальт"?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Ну есть-то оно есть...
> Но стесняюсь спросить... А почему эти вопросы вас так сильно возбуждают? У вас целые деревни врагов что ли, как у молодого Миларепы?  Или лавры Ра Лоцавы покоя не дают?
> Или так просто, как сейчас принято говорить, "незакрытый гештальт"?


Я стесняюсь спросить... Вам не все равно?

----------


## Olle

Люди, читая одну и ту же книгу, видят то, на что способен их разум. 
Одни ищут развитие, другие магию, третьи расправу с «инакомыслящими».

----------


## Ант

> Не могли бы развернуть механизм процесса помогания?


Занятный вопрос, если попытаться начать его рассматривать. :Smilie: 
Давайте исходить из того же буддизма, как обьяснения механизма существования этой воспринимаемой реальности. 
Одно из трех проявлений «действий тела, речи и ума». Все действия имеют мотивацию (причину) и цель. С рождения (и раньше) и по сей момент, мотивация одна: Изменение мира, согласно нашим хотелкам (осознанным и неосознанным). ВЗАИМО-(эт важно)-адаптация нас к миру и мира к нашим нуждам. «Я» сначала желает (в уме), потом вербализует (конкретизирует, моделирует) и начинает делать руками. Потом, когда руками становится лень, «делает» с помощью речи, а руками делают уже за него, кто-то (т е по той же программе хотелки вербализация цели, получение обьективного результата).
Т е желание изменения мира, с целью адаптации. Ключевое ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ. Но, с одной стороны (со стороны двойственности) все изменения Относительны. А с другой (недвойственной) мир –это и есть изменение. (изменяются и вокзал и поезд и я при том присутствующий).
Соответственно, каждое из действий (тела, речи и ума) можно рассматривать как ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ изменение этого мира (дополнительная причина в цепочке ПСС). При этом изменяя окружающий (якобы) мир, мы в той же степени изменяем и свой (якобы) «внутренний», в т числе и ум, и речь, и «умение рук». Вот только если изменения умений рук и речи, еще как-то можно отследить, то изменения ума… 
Все вышенаписанное, было вышенаписано, с целью подвести к мысли о том…что..
 Если смотреть на буддизм с позиции Стороннего Наблюдателя, то мы имеем отдельный двойственный Ум и его ВЗАИМОдействие с обьективным миром. Взаимо-Изменения. И все это повязано на Мотивации, задаваемой этим Умом.
(Т е в пределе, Основной Вопрос философии, это не про приоритет материи\духа, а про Мотивацию. Т е Основной Вопрос философии – не «книжной», а «в натуре»: Анахрена? :Smilie: )
Вот отсюда следует, что для полноценного, полноправного взаимодействия мира и ума, должен быть соответственно настроен именно УМ. «Перестроен» в соответствии с «требованиями»(?), «нуждами»(?), …мира. 
Соответственно, можно рассмотреть мантру, как «инструмент» такового воздействия на мир. Т е кто-то, в соответствующем состоянии ума, создал цепочку ПСС. От этого просветленного ума, через произнесение мантры, до некоего обьективного следствия. Дальше эффект «передачи», где передается не только вербальная конструкция, и «морковка» в виде возможного следствия, но и «состояние ума» для нее. А дальше «эффект массовости». Обьективность «протаптывается» колеей данной ПСС, + поддерживается аналогичными «состояниями ума» практикующих «это».
И вот тут а5 возникает вопрос «Анахрена?» (мотивации). Т е вся эта шняга, затевалась в т числе (и в первую очередь) не для «защиты» ипр, а для изменения Ума, в нужную сторону. Для доведения ума до полной и окончательной взаимоадаптации с миром, т е где уже нет «взаимо», бо изменение мира и изменение ума – одно изменение. 
Так, как-то…наверное.
зы. Пояснение: под «мотивацией» подразумевается не цель (обьект), а «вектор», «функция» - процесс, направление..  
-----------
За одно и к участникам темы вопрос про их мотивацию (и здесь и вааще)… типа Анахрена? :Smilie:

----------

Цэрин (19.02.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Занятный вопрос, если попытаться начать его рассматривать.


По рассмотрении вопрос трансформируется в тривиальный, а сопуствующие риторические вопросы становятся прозрачными. 

Здравствуйте, Ант. Карлсон вернулся? :-) 

Подумалось предложить, вместо упражнений в провокации [не интересно же, пора двигаться], перенаправить Вашу энергию в мирное русло. В соседнем разделе предложили нашему вниманию лекции дост. Дхаммадипы. М. б. на том материале у Вас появятся какие-нибудь более интересные созерцания (прежде всего для Вас самих)?

----------


## Цэрин

> Я тоже не понимаю, зачем превращать тайную Мантру в цирк-шапито и балаган. 
> Демонстрация сиддх - это, как бы, мягко говоря, "зашквар". 
> У одного учителя был ученик, который вернулся из затвора, и вот учитель спросил его об достигнутых успехах. Но видимо ученик не очень хорошо понял своего учителя и продемонстрировал  мирские сиддхи - извлёк из пустого пространства драгоценные камни и проявил некоторую способность к левитации. На что учитель рассердился и даже поколотил ученика. 
> Факиры и прочий цирк - это, пожалуйста, ищите  в других путях.


Ранее учитель показывал свои способности ученику для того, чтобы тот, в свою очередь, уверовал или продвинулся в пути. Подтверждение веры то есть. 
А вообще, если подумать, если умеешь "что-то" делать, то часто замечаешь, что "это" умеют делать и другие, прост не всем это известно. 
Летать, например. Через стены ходить.

----------


## Aion

> Летать, например. Через стены ходить.


Есть куда?

----------


## Цэрин

> Есть куда?


Да ведь лучше, чем нет

----------


## Aion

> Да ведь лучше, чем нет


Нет.

----------

Цэрин (18.02.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вопрос, а Вы когда мантры читаете, (у Вас нет традиции, возможно просто праздный вопрос ради прикола), если читаете, то знаете перевод данной (читаемой) мантры и в голове, на языке - набор звуков или набор звуков со смыслом?
> Если тибетец читает, то у него мантра-молитва, а у не тибетца - набор звуков без смысла, в лучшем случае визуализация образа, в худшем - только набор непонятных звуков и символов. 
> У кого быстрее просьба-мантра-молитва исполнится?


_Принцип камертона_

В известном смысле, и строевая песня -- мантра. Далее -- инструментарий. Из ширины инструментария вытекает то, о чем Вы говорите. Камертоном может служить или ритм, который, в свою очередь, тоже включает в себя ширину инструментария, барабаны, слоги, мелодика голоса, включая ментальную, то есть не произносимую вслух, ритуальные духовые инструменты, бубны и так далее; или ритм плюс смысл, при этом обратите внимание, что смысл -- тоже явление текучее, аморфное, усугбляемое и полисемантизмом.

Достаточно искушенный ум может оперировать широким набором инструментов. К конкретному наличному здесь и сейчас иной раз лучше подойдет одно, иной раз что-то другое. 

Со временем, если ум не стоит на месте или не бродит кругами или не деградирует, то, в принципе, богатство инструментария становится излишним. Помните, как в некоторых сутрах или лекциях рассказывается о той степени мастерства, когда монах за время, потребное для того, чтобы щелчкнуть перстами, входит туда, куда ему надо, в ту или иную джхану. То есть мастерство достигает такого уровня, когда процесс настройки ума моментален: занимает один момент времени обыденного ума, или несколько моментов времени когерирующего пучка дхарм в смысле Абхидхармы. 

Это в контексте _плоскости первой_ из поста #3039: система "ум" или "ум-ум"; к последнему вопросу из приведенной цитаты. В плане же гипотетической _плоскости второй_, касательно быстродействия, ничего не могу сказать, поскольку мы с Вами не пришли к сколько-нибудь приемлемой конвенционной модели механизма работы мантры в плане плоскости второй. А на нет и слов нет.

----------


## Балдинг

> Демонстрация сиддх - это, как бы, мягко говоря, "зашквар".


Умилительно :-)
Аромат заплеванного асфальта во дворе панельной хрущевки пролетарской окраины города-металлурга на Буддийском Форуме конвертируется в "мягко говоря" :-)

----------


## Olle

> _Принцип камертона_
> Это в контексте _плоскости первой_ из поста #3039: система "ум" или "ум-ум"; к последнему вопросу из приведенной цитаты. В плане же гипотетической _плоскости второй_, касательно быстродействия, ничего не могу сказать, поскольку мы с Вами не пришли к сколько-нибудь приемлемой конвенционной модели механизма работы мантры в плане плоскости второй. А на нет и слов нет.


Не знаю, как, но это напоминает "самогипноз", есть определенный алгоритм - "ключ". Из длинной садханы, по мере ее использования и понимания остаются только ключевые моменты, и итог только сама суть, минуя стадию зарождения к стадии завершения.
У каждого свой метод вхождения  в это, самый короткий, который описан - это удар по голове учителя ученику, но до этого тренировки и тренировки.

----------


## Olle

Как буддизм трансформирует нас? Часть 6 из 8. Кхенпо Карма Гьюрме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Здравствуйте,
> Не могли бы развернуть механизм процесса помогания?


Давно лама Оле Нидал давал простое об’яснение работы мантр. 
Он говорил, что это как телефон прямой связи без номера, вы говорите ОМ, а на другом конце уже вас внимательно слушают. 
Наверное, слушают чтобы выполнить, что просят.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Он говорил, что это как телефон прямой связи без номера


Так и представляю как йидам сидит на облаке с телефонным аппаратом…




> Наверное, слушают чтобы выполнить, что просят.


Наверное, всё в книжечку записывают, и в новый год одним угольки, а другим подарки…

----------


## Olle

> Так и представляю как йидам сидит на облаке с телефонным аппаратом…
> Наверное, всё в книжечку записывают, и в новый год одним угольки, а другим подарки…


Считаете башмаком по голове надежнее?
Так ответ быстрее будет?
Или Вы заметили наречие - как?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Считаете башмаком по голове надежнее?


Надёжнее. Но башмаком по голове не каждый может ударить, тут сиддхи нужны.




> Или Вы заметили наречие - как?


Если вам скажут, что будда как ёлочка, вы разве не представите сразу ёлочку в форме будды? А я вот сразу Махакалу с эбонитовым дисковым телефоном представил.

----------

Olle (21.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Если вам скажут, что будда как ёлочка, вы разве не представите сразу ёлочку в форме будды? А я вот сразу Махакалу с эбонитовым дисковым телефоном представил.


У Вас хорошее воображение, хорошо что себя связистом не представили со штекерами для соединения.

----------


## Ант

«Телефонист(ка)» это Учитель. У него связь, он дает вам линию. (продолжая аналогию, Будда – это Попов, изобредший сразу сотовую связь и тырнет до кучи и учивший пользоваться ими, тех кто оказался рядом) Т е перспектива самому строить аппаратную и тянуть кабель в никуда…
Это ж не божества монотеизма, которые якобы не только прослушивают все диапазоны ноосферы, но и в тетрадочку записывают, на предмет раздачи п…ирожков. :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

> «Телефонист(ка)» это Учитель. У него связь, он дает вам линию. (продолжая аналогию, Будда – это Попов, изобредший сразу сотовую связь и тырнет до кучи и учивший пользоваться ими, тех кто оказался рядом) Т е перспектива самому строить аппаратную и тянуть кабель в никуда…
> Это ж не божества монотеизма, которые якобы не только прослушивают все диапазоны ноосферы, но и в тетрадочку записывают, на предмет раздачи п…ирожков.


Нет никаких проводов и посредников. 
Сам у себя попросил, сам все выполнил.

----------

Евгений по (23.02.2021)

----------


## Ант

> Нет никаких проводов и посредников. 
> Сам у себя попросил, сам все выполнил.


Просить можно только у "другого", отличного от "я" (даже если у Вас раздвоение личности). Бо двойственность. Достигнув недвойственности, Вы исключаете "элемент желания", т е виденье того что должно (быть сделано) автоматически становится самим действием (деланием). "Желать" некому, желание становится бессмысленным элементом. При этом так же пропадает и "ценность результата", т е становится ценностью "сам процесс". Желать нечего, все УЖЕ есть (здесь сейчас). А в двойственности с самим собой договариваться... перечитайте анекдоты про тренировку силы воли. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Достигнув недвойственности, Вы исключаете "элемент желания", т е виденье того что должно (быть сделано) автоматически становится самим действием (деланием).


Достигнув недвойственности, Вы становитесь Нами. 
 Таков Путь. Исключать/включать - двойственность...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Хольгер

> Позовите Дордже Дугарова, потомка Чингисхана, и шамана всея Бурятии))


_"Приведите Вия! ступайте за Вием! – раздались слова мертвеца. И вдруг настала тишина в церкви; послышалось вдали волчье завыванье, и скоро раздались тяжелые шаги, звучавшие по церкви; взглянув искоса, увидел он, что ведут какого-то приземистого, дюжего, косолапого человека. Весь был он в черной земле._ 

Вложение 24517

Принц бурятский ныне в изгнании, пострадал за святое дело бурятского сепаратизма. Зато у него есть шанс стать шаманом всея Омерики. 
Ну всё, я не жилец, ведь:



> Для магии он применил методы из Ньингма.
> Идама и мантры не называю, равно как и название терма и т.п., что бы не было соблазнов. И это не единственный подобный текст (метод) который мне приходилось получать и в дальнейшем переводить. Ну не использую конечно же, *но если кто тут будет выступать против меня... прощайтесь с жизнью.*



Кстати, а это идея! :-)



> Он вам много страшилок на ночь порассказывает.


С него этот дискурс для меня и начался.
Когда в стародавние времена прочитал вот это:



> Я тоже слышал эту историю, только от одного старого ламы -
> Найдя своих детей убитыми разбойниками из соседней долины (они даже его соседями были) Нуб просто направился в эту долину и пересек её по диагонали читая пр этом мантру действия Ямантаки и перпендикулярно его направлению умирали все обитатели этой долины (смерть накрывала местность как тень - постепенно и неотвратимо). Были убиты все жители,  и животные, и птицы. Но при этом у Нуба текли слёзы. Такой вот он был Лама. Говорят он даже обрел плод реализациив той самой жизни.


то глаза у меня полезли на лоб. 
То ли в Бурятии гонят слишком крепкий самогон, то ли человек говорит о том, о чём я понятия не имею и о чём не упоминали мои учителя?

И с тех пор я так и не получал никаких наставлений о гневной активности по своим линиям передачи, не учит Лама Оле такому своих учеников.

У нас тут не как в ДО. Сидишь себе дома, никого не трогаешь, слушаешь интернет-трансляцию и напоследок ННР львиным рыком в прямой эфир выдаёт мантры гневных защитников. :)

Вдруг есть ещё те, кто не знает - у нас только призывание Махакалы + ещё один дополнительный куплет и другого я не слышал. Возможно, кто-то в индивидуальном порядке что-то получал, но лично мне о подобном слышать не доводилось. Лопон Цечу Римпоче давал цикл посвящений на мирных Будд, на следующий год так же должны были даваться посвящения на гневные аспекты, но Римпоче ушёл.
Думаю, эпилептоиды из актива местного буддийского центра, мои типа ваджрные братья и сёстры, немедленно бы устроили вторую Хиросиму если бы оно так у них работало, вот прям в первый же вечер после получения передачи, так что славабогу. 

Так что, когда в интернете обнаружил Махакала тантру, был большой сюрприз.

----------

Aion (23.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Чет мне подумалось... нам нужна новая терма (не баня), в наших русско-славянских образах. Йогин - это не чувак, в затасканных портках, а некий схимник. Черное одеяние, капюшон, весь наряд в узорах черепов, восьми великих кладбищ...etc. Ведь, как говорит маэстро Панасенков - все идет от эстетики. Было бы очень хорошо Явить нового Авалокитешвару, явившего наших, еврейских божеств. 
А вдруг бы это сработало. Я понимаю, что обречен на кучи навоза, но... тем не менее, выскажусь.
Я просил Ламу Олега сделать пуджу для наших божеств, но меня проигнорили. (Я не шизофреник, можете не плеваться в меня, я лишь пытаюсь адаптировать то что вы называете буддизмом к нашей культуре, чтобы каждый селянин мог не преодолевая душевные барьеры пуджарить и местным божествам, и индийско-тибетским, и чтобы убрались блоки, появилась долгожданная авеша, скаканья, волосы дыбом... и прочее.)

----------


## Olle

> Чет мне подумалось... нам нужна новая терма (не баня), в наших русско-славянских образах. Йогин - это не чувак, в затасканных портках, а некий схимник. Черное одеяние, капюшон, весь наряд в узорах черепов, восьми великих кладбищ...etc. Ведь, как говорит маэстро Панасенков - все идет от эстетики. Было бы очень хорошо Явить нового Авалокитешвару, явившего наших, еврейских божеств. 
> А вдруг бы это сработало. Я понимаю, что обречен на кучи навоза, но... тем не менее, выскажусь.
> Я просил Ламу Олега сделать пуджу для наших божеств, но меня проигнорили. (Я не шизофреник, можете не плеваться в меня, я лишь пытаюсь адаптировать то что вы называете буддизмом к нашей культуре, чтобы каждый селянин мог не преодолевая душевные барьеры пуджарить и местным божествам, и индийско-тибетским, и чтобы убрались блоки, появилась долгожданная авеша, скаканья, волосы дыбом... и прочее.)


Они были: Серафим Саровский, Сергий Радонежский........

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Они были: Серафим Саровский, Сергий Радонежский........


А Вы уверены, что они об том же проповедовали?

----------

Alex (23.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> А Вы уверены, что они об том же проповедовали?


Чем их бодхичитта может отличаться от любой другой?
Сиддх у них было, судя также по описанию кто с ними встречался, не меренно.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Чем их бодхичитта может отличаться от любой другой?
> Сиддх у них было, судя также по описанию кто с ними встречался, не меренно.


Ну какбэ, относительная и абсолютная бодхичитты- разнятся. Бодхичитта - это не только: будь хорошим сын мой, люби ближних, во время поста не режь курочек и прочее г-вно.

Они наверное призывали в чистую землю Б-га, не?

----------


## Olle

> Ну какбэ, относительная и абсолютная бодхичитты- разнятся. Бодхичитта - это не только: будь хорошим сын мой, люби ближних, во время поста не режь курочек и прочее г-вно.
> 
> Они наверное призывали в чистую землю Б-га, не?


Все ходят вокруг одного и того же, вокруг «Трех заветов Гараб Дордже».
1. Прямое Введение.
2. Не оставаться в сомнении.
3. Продолжать пребывать.
Может только с большим или меньшим количеством слов. 
А копнуть больше, то получится на начальном этапе - вера и доверие к учителю. 
А там как пойдет.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Все ходят вокруг одного и того же, вокруг «Трех заветов Гараб Дордже».
> Может только с большим или меньшим количеством слов. 
> А копнуть больше, то получится на начальном этапе - вера и доверие к учителю. 
> А там как пойдет.


Святая шизотерия!

P.S. Редачить после ответа - зашкуар.

----------

Alex (23.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Святая шизотерия!


Вы против заветов что-то имеете, или сомневаетесь в них?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Вы против заветов что-то имеете, или сомневаетесь в них?


Я Вам ответил до Вашего редаченья, читайте выше.

----------


## Olle

> Я Вам ответил до Вашего редаченья, читайте выше.


От этого, что я вставил три завета, они изменились?
Или что все живые существа - будды, не написано в учении Будды?
Или Будда не дал 84000 учений?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> От этого, что я вставил три завета, они изменились?
> Или что все живые существа - будды, не написано в учении Будды?
> Или Будда не дал 84000 учений?


Я продолжу бред, подхватывайте: "Любишь медок, люби и холодок."
Ваша очередь..

----------


## Цэрин

Да прост не всем это вдомек. Поскольку настолько вдохновлены своим редчайшим духовным развитием, что считают себя лучше других. И это нормально, где-то на первой бхуми бодхисаттвости

----------


## Olle

> Я продолжу бред, подхватывайте: "Любишь медок, люби и холодок."
> Ваша очередь..


Лопатку для песочницы возьмите с ведерком, полегчает.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Лопатку для песочницы возьмите с ведерком, полегчает.


Был уродец, а стал новгородец (С) Иван, Семенов сын.

----------


## Olle

> Был уродец, а стал новгородец (С) Иван, Семенов сын.


Заметили, если Вам не чего сказать Вы скатываетесь на оскорбления?
Или Вы про себя?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Они были: Серафим Саровский, Сергий Радонежский........


Нет не были и вот этому




> 1. Прямое Введение.
> 2. Не оставаться в сомнении.
> 3. Продолжать пребывать.


не учили.

Не надо врать себе и другим.

----------

Alex (23.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Нет не были и вот этому
> не учили.
> 
> Не надо врать себе и другим.


Вы считаете, что прибывать в природе своего ума только буддисты могут. 
Это эксклюзивное состояние буддистов, не свойственное другим людям, религиям, заодно и доверяют своим учителям только буддисты?

----------


## Olle

> Нет не были.


У меня с персоналиями в христианстве не очень, но кто-то из них при молитве на алтаре свечи зажигал, кто-то при молитве выше колокольни поднимался, это случаем не сиддхи? Или что-то другое?

----------


## Цэрин

Полностью с Вами соглашусь. То же бардо приравнивается к мытарствам святых

----------


## Alex

> Вы считаете, что прибывать в природе своего ума только буддисты могут.


Ну вот я так считаю, например. А, нет, бонцы тоже. Всё.

----------


## Цэрин

У тхеравадинов нет бардо, значет они не буддисты. или наоборот

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> У меня с персоналиями в христианстве не очень, но кто-то из них при молитве на алтаре свечи зажигал, кто-то при молитве выше колокольни поднимался, это случаем не сиддхи? Или что-то другое?


А еще кто-то из них по воде ходил, воду в вино превращал, плотью своей кормил и прочие чудеса творил.
Почему блин мне замечания делают, а этому товарищу (пропагандирующему небуддийские воззрения) хоть бы хрен?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Полностью с Вами соглашусь. То же бардо приравнивается к мытарствам святых



Святые мытарились при жизни вроде?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> У тхеравадинов нет бардо, значет они не буддисты. или наоборот


Они хреновые буддисты с тз ваджраяны. Ну, или мы не такие буддисты как они.
Бардо вообще нововведение, даже для нас.

----------


## Цэрин

Бардо есть ок шести видов, в том числе и прижизненное. Как каждый день, например, живёшь. А потом умираешь. А потом снова живёшь

----------


## Цэрин

Ой ли. С точки зрения человеческих склонностей - нормальная классификация, кому как удобнее и понятнее

----------


## Olle

> А еще кто-то из них по воде ходил, воду в вино превращал, плотью своей кормил и прочие чудеса творил.
> Почему блин мне замечания делают, а этому товарищу (пропагандирующему небуддийские воззрения) хоть бы хрен?


Потому что я говорю, что сиддхи могут быть проявлены у любых людей, которые для этого прилагают правильные, правильные усилия, а не колдунством занимаются. 
На предпоследнем учении ЕС Кармапа 17 сказал, что люди, которые пытаются с помощью защитников дхармы реализовать ущерб кому-нибудь будут обязательно иметь проблемы уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Цэрин

> Потому что я говорю, что сиддхи могут быть проявлены у любых людей, которые для этого прилагают правильные, правильные усилия, а не колдунством занимаются. 
> На предпоследнем учении ЕС Кармапа 17 сказал, что люди, которые пытаются с помощью защитников дхармы реализовать ущерб кому-нибудь будут обязательно иметь проблемы уже в этой жизни.


По-моему, совершенно не правильная точка зрения) 
Если человек прикоснулся к чему-то ололо святому и просит сиддх, то именно в такой ситуации важно понять, для чего они ему нужны. Это в первую очередь. Мотивация, так скать, - скатерть.

----------


## Росиник

> Вы считаете, что прибывать в природе своего ума только буддисты могут. 
> Это эксклюзивное состояние буддистов


Нет, конечно. Наши познания о других - ограничены рамками и условиями.  Нам известно лишь то, чего нам сказали, или что мы прочитали. Набранный багаж знаний, в который вписываются (или не вписываются) наши представления. 

Тоже читал, что у кашмирских шиваистов есть методы, похожие на дзогченовские.  Не знаю, но и отрицать не могу. Значит, допускаю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы считаете, что прибывать в природе своего ума только буддисты могут. 
> Это эксклюзивное состояние буддистов, не свойственное другим людям, религиям, заодно и доверяют своим учителям только буддисты?


Пребывать может кто угодно, на то она у всех и природа будды. Но для того, чтобы пребывать, нужно




> 1. Прямое Введение.
> 2. Не оставаться в сомнении.
> 3. Продолжать пребывать.


В других религиях это не умеют и не учат.




> У меня с персоналиями в христианстве не очень, но кто-то из них при молитве на алтаре свечи зажигал, кто-то при молитве выше колокольни поднимался, это случаем не сиддхи? Или что-то другое?


Мирские сиддхи могут быть у любого колдуна и любого шамана, завоевавшего склонность какого-нибудь мощного демона.

Хотя подниматься выше колокольни и зажигать свечи — это вообще даже не сиддхи, а фокусы.

----------


## Росиник

> Ваша бодхицыта мне не интересна, пихайте ее куданить, где широко раздвинуто.


Самое печальное, что ниже, каждый раз под очередной написанной вами мерзостью, стоит подпись Dharmaraja Namkhai Norbu.
Не стыдно?

----------

Olle (23.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Самое печальное, что ниже, каждый раз под очередной написанной вами мерзостью, стоит подпись Dharmaraja Namkhai Norbu.
> Не стыдно?


Так отпишитесь от моих месседжов, коли не слушали Его учения или превратно их поняли. 
Всего одна кнопка.

----------


## Olle

> Пребывать может кто угодно, на то она у всех и природа будды. Но для того, чтобы пребывать, нужно
> В других религиях это не умеют.


Ну почему? 
Если Вы прибываете в природе своего ума, в первом пункте, то почему в двух других нет. 
Это эксклюзив Гараб Дордже?
Если работает твоя практика и она стабильна - автоматически работают остальные пункты завета. 
Удержать, вот для этого используются различные методы. 
Для успешной практики и православные монахи ямы копали и жили в этих схронах в темноте и голоде. 
Если сравнивать, то мы тоже видим на начальном этапе в тантрическом буддизме только внешнюю сторону, нарядного ринпоче на троне, отличие литературы по практике много. Есть с чего начинать.

----------


## Цэрин

> Так отпишитесь от моих месседжов, коли не слушали Его учения или превратно их поняли. 
> Всего одна кнопка.


А Вы отпишитесь тогда от моих?  :Frown: 
На самом деле, оч приятно, что Вы вышли на связь)

----------


## Olle

> Мирские сиддхи могут быть у любого колдуна и любого шамана, завоевавшего склонность какого-нибудь мощного демона.
> 
> Хотя подниматься выше колокольни и зажигать свечи — это вообще даже не сиддхи, а фокусы.


Вся жизнь сплошной фокус-покус. 
Сплошная иллюзия.

----------


## Olle

*Для воина «правильно» и «неправильно» — одинаково крайние суждения*

Пребывание в промежуточном состоянии требует умения принимать тот парадокс, что одно и то же действие может быть одновременно правильным и неправильным, один и тот же человек может быть сильным и любящим, и в то же время гневным, жёстким и жадным. ...Суть нашей практики состоит в том, чтобы переживать дискомфорт, не делая никаких оценок.

Можно медитировать, практиковать тонглен, просто смотреть в небо — всё, что угодно, лишь бы оставаться в непосредственном переживании настоящего момента и не уходить в суждения.

...Для воина «правильно» и «неправильно» — одинаково крайние суждения. То и другое блокирует нашу изначальную мудрость. Но когда мы стоим на перекрёстке и не знаем, в какую сторону идти, мы пребываем в праджняпарамите. В практике воина перекрёстки очень важны, потому что именно здесь наши привычные представления начинают разрушаться.

Мало кто из нас способен сразу принять парадоксальность бытия, поэтому мы должны постоянно практиковать переживание неопределённости, неоднозначности и ненадёжности. Промежуточное состояние готовит нас к тому, чтобы мы могли без страха встречаться с любой неизвестностью, с одинаковой открытостью принимая как жизнь, так и смерть. В промежуточном состоянии воин вынужден каждое мгновение учиться отпускать, и это обеспечивает наилучшие условия для практики. На самом деле, не так важно, испытывает он при этом депрессию или вдохновение, потому что в отношении этой практики не существует критериев «правильного» и «неправильного». Единственное, что действительно важно, — это сострадание и майтри, а также мужество: только эти качества могут обеспечить нам достаточную силу, чтобы с полной открытостью принимать всё, что с нами происходит, понимая при этом, что всё постоянно меняется, что единственная существующая реальность — настоящее, и что будущее непредсказуемо и неопределённо.

Пема Чодрон "Там, где страшно"
https://nandzed.livejournal.com/8409...T-mY7Gbvuy8l5M

----------

Цэрин (23.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Ну вот я так считаю, например. А, нет, бонцы тоже. Всё.


Может подскажите, честно не знаю, природа Будды и естественное состояние ума имеют отличия?
Естественное состояние двух людей имеет отличие, кроме того что они люди разные, разная природа будды у них или одинаковая?
И если они достигли примерно одинаковых способностей, но разными методами, их природа будды отличается?
Мне, кажется, что итог будет при разных методах одинаков, если цель одна и та же, может по времени достижения будет отличаться и количеству приложенных усилий. 
Если у всех цель: помочь всем живым существам и прекратить страдания, а методы разные, разве они не придут в конечную точку в итоге?

----------


## Alex

Природа Будды, как она понимается в традиции Великого Совершенства — она же природа ума, она же Основа, она же бодхичитта в терминах раздела семде, действительно, одинакова у всех живых существ и все живые существа обладают ей прямо сейчас. Но это из перспективы Основы, а для того, чтобы Основу актуализовать, то есть сделать Плодом, нужен путь. Первый завет Гараба Дордже говорит нам о прямом ознакомлении с этой нашей собственной природой — ngo rang thog tu sprad. В комментариях говорится, что речь идет о ведении, или ригпа. Ригпа — это не просто наличие основы, а ее знание, когда ты знаешь, что это такое, а не просто нечто ощущаешь. Поэтому когда христианские подвижники интерпретируют свой опыт как общение с Богом — это никакая не ригпа, а самая настоящая маригпа.

Что же до цели и методов — как бы вы ни хотели приехать ко мне в гости в Киев, на московском метрополитене это не получится, даже если вы месяц будете кататься.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Что же до цели и методов — как бы вы ни хотели приехать ко мне в гости в Киев, на московском метрополитене это не получится, даже если вы месяц будете кататься.


К Вам в Киев сейчас ни на чем не попадешь, не только на метро.

----------


## Olle

Мы с Вами не можем точно сказать на каком уровне находится индивид, т.к. даже про буддистов невозможно сказать на каком уровне кто находится. 
Возможно разными словами обозначаются одни и те же состояния.
Терминология не стыкуется.
PS. Парадокс - у буддистов сверхспособности - сиддхи, а у всех остальных - демонические силы или фокусы. 
А когда я ушу занимался у меня были сиддхи или что-то другое, про буддизм я конце 80-х только слышал, в церковь тоже не ходил, а всякие способности отличные от среднего человека были. 
Наверное, демоны...

----------


## Olle

Тут переводчик с терминологией подкачал со словом блаженство.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В мире, кроме человеческих высокоразвитых качеств(а это уже немало и глубочайший поклон и почтение таким Человекам от неимеющего этого, тобишь от меня), но есть ещё глубочайшие уровни Йогинов, Святых и даже Богов, причём речь в данном случае не о Божествах местности и не о Богах кама-лока, а о Вселенских Богах охватывающих пространства Любовью и Состраданием, участвующих в творениях Миров, поддерживающих Вселенные, речь о высочайших уровнях Рупа и Арупа лок. 
и вот всё это с позиции Дхармы Будд - мирское 

вот многие это встречали в переводах буддийских текстах: "мирское", "мирское","мирское",... и вот это не только о круговерти типа ...спальня-кухня-работа-досуг-кухня-спальня..., это и о уровнях небуддийских Йогинов, Святых и даже Вселенских Богов
по сути "мирское" в контексте Дхармы Будд это синоним "не-буддийское"

а вот "буддийское" - оно вне всего этого, и хоть Дхарма Будд и охватывает и всё то "мирское" иначе всё всё везде было бы лишь сплошным _нараком_, но истинно буддийское немирское есть лишь в Дхарме Будд, причём это есть даже далеко далеко не у все буддистов а лишь у Арйев, что очень очень очень редко встречается.

то что относится к трём-лока, тобишь мирское, уже это очень очень обширно, глубоко широко и непостижимо человеку  
а Будд Дхарма ещё выходит и за пределы всего этого, и то что специфическое буддийское или буддийским языком "над-мирское", этого нет у не-буддистов к сожалению.
хотя например у многих не-буддистов есть много много действительно реализованных\актуализированных\проявленных очень много прекрасных хороших качеств, чего к сожалению ещё нет у многих многих буддистов, но это не делает не-буддистов Арйами.

----------

Olle (24.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2021), Цэрин (24.02.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну почему? 
> Если Вы прибываете в природе своего ума, в первом пункте, то почему в двух других нет.


В других религиях не пребывают в природе ума, потому что в них нет знания о природе ума, методов распознания природы ума и непрерывной линии передачи этих методов.




> Это эксклюзив Гараб Дордже?


В нашем мире в нашу кальпу в общем-то да.




> Для успешной практики и православные монахи ямы копали и жили в этих схронах в темноте и голоде.


Для успешной практики христианства. А не пребывания в природе ума.




> PS. Парадокс - у буддистов сверхспособности - сиддхи, а у всех остальных - демонические силы или фокусы.


Это не парадокс. У разных сверхспособностей источник разный.

----------

Alex (24.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (25.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> В других религиях не пребывают в природе ума, потому что в них нет знания о природе ума, методов распознания природы ума и непрерывной линии передачи этих методов.
> 
> 
> 
> В нашем мире в нашу кальпу в общем-то да.
> 
> 
> 
> Для успешной практики христианства. А не пребывания в природе ума.
> ...


Мне кажется, может мне так казаться и могу я заблуждаться, что вся суть в точке зрения, откуда смотреть. 
Согласен с Владимиром Николаевичем, что есть супер состояния Будд, которые они могут обозревать и находится там. 
Но вот про то, что только буддисты могут свою природу ума распознать, это мелко, т.к., как пишут, это естественное состояние, в котором может пребывать любое существо. 
Поэтому и сиддхи стандартные на первом этапе: яснослышание, ясновидение и т.п., не зависимо от принадлежности адепта, а только от приложенных усилий. 
Самосовершенствование - это потребность, а не эксклюзив. 
Только у кого-то больше способностей и сил для реализации, у кого-то мало или временно иссякли, карма однако. 
Я свое мнение не навязываю, но все находятся на разных уровнях восприятия. 
У меня ровное отношение ко всем религиям. 
В буддизме, на сегодняшний момент, внешне более доступны практики, но это может быть просто внешняя коммерческая составляющая.

----------

Aion (24.02.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Но вот про то, что только в лётных школах обучают управлять самолётом, это мелко, т.к. пишут, что любой человек может научиться управлять самолётом. Я ко всем транспортным средствам отношусь ровно. Водитель трамвая и велосипедист тоже могут управлять самолётом, просто у них силы временно иссякли и карма плохая.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (24.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Но вот про то, что только в лётных школах обучают управлять самолётом, это мелко, т.к. пишут, что любой человек может научиться управлять самолётом. Я ко всем транспортным средствам отношусь ровно. Водитель трамвая и велосипедист тоже могут управлять самолётом, просто у них силы временно иссякли и карма плохая.


Но они многие и управляют и велосипедами, машинами и самолетами, даже в течении одного дня. 
Не получается эксклюзив. 
И даже Вы легко можете сходить на курсы и получить удостоверение пилота, сейчас с этим нет проблем. Так же как и капитана судна, хоть на реке, хоть на море. 
А если есть средства так и купить вертолет, самолет, корабль. 
Вспомните, зимой простой телеведущий со знакомой на самолете разбился, сколько он там часов налетал. 
Даже розыгрыш делали с Даной Борисовой, ради шутки, она сажала самолет, правда под контролем, но сама, руководили ей по телефону. 
Пример не удачный.

PS Телеведущий разбился по причине отказа двигателя самолета и он увел самолет от людей, если что.

----------


## Росиник

> Но они многие и управляют и велосипедами, машинами и самолетами, даже в течении одного дня. 
> Не получается эксклюзив. 
> И даже Вы легко можете сходить на курсы и получить удостоверение пилота, сейчас с этим нет проблем. Так же как и капитана судна, хоть на реке, хоть на море. 
> А если есть средства так и купить вертолет, самолет, корабль. 
> Вспомните, зимой простой телеведущий со знакомой на самолете разбился, сколько он там часов налетал. 
> Даже розыгрыш делали с Даной Борисовой, ради шутки, она сажала самолет, правда под контролем, но сама, руководили ей по телефону. 
> Пример не удачный.


Не нужно спорить с верующими людьми. Дело неблагодарное. 
Если буддист, то он вам скажет, что спасение есть только  в буддийской церкви, благодаря эксклюзивным методам.  Ибо так написано в буддийских книжках, намтарах святых и т.д. ) 
"Армяне лучше чем грузины. Чем? Чем грузины." И "Смотри не перепутай!"))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И даже Вы легко можете сходить на курсы и получить удостоверение пилота, сейчас с этим нет проблем.


Я не смогу, потому что я не пройду ВЛЭК. А так, любой человек любой религии теоретически может получить прямое введение, принять прибежище в природе ума и практиковать дзогчен. Сейчас с этим тоже никаких проблем нет. И практик дзогчена может после этого практиковать что хочет с воззрением дзогчена.

Но это не работает так, что один учится водить самолёты, а другой мотоциклы, а в конце концов они оба становятся пилотами.

А аргументы за одинаковость плода всех религий аналогичны утверждению, что электровозы тоже летают, ведь они тоже в основном состоят из металла, и у них есть вращающиеся детали.




> Если буддист, то он вам скажет, что спасение есть только  в буддийской церкви, благодаря эксклюзивным методам.


Это разумный аргумент. Природа ума в дзогчене описана конкретно, и в других учениях она описана не так, как в дзогчене. Естественно, только методы дзогчена ведут к её реализации. Весь универсализм — от подслеповатого отношения — мне всё равно, что практиковать, мне всё равно, какой плод, главное чтобы левитация была. А это так не работает. Путь христианства ведёт к плоду христианства, а путь дзогчена к плоду дзогчена, и несмотря на то, что мудрость будд бесконечно больше мудрости всех подслеповатых ньюэйджеров во всех мировых системах, ни один будда никогда не учил, что можно практиковать что угодно с одинаковым результатом, а все давали конкретные учения и учили строго следовать своей линии передачи.

----------

Alex (25.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (25.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Но вот про то, что только в лётных школах обучают


Нашел общий пример, как это выглядит общая картина с самолетом. 
Куча народа хочет попасть в самолет и научиться летать. Им говорят все вы научитесь, нет проблем. Берите книги, картинки, кладите в свои мешки и полетим. 
В воздухе после взлета говорят, что все что необходимо для полета у вас есть с собой, прыгайте, знаний достаточно. 
И инструктор уходит к себе в кабину.  Все массово выходят в свободный полет, с «багажем знаний» за плечами. Кому-то повезет отделается только ушибами и разберется с книгами уже на земле, кто-то не долетит, кто-то покалечится, но у каждого будет свой комплект литературы. 
А потом появляются уцелевшие «покалеченные» индивиды, которые в этих книгах только увидят, что если ты прочитаешь 100 000 раз, то можешь наколдовывать всего много, убирать конкурентов, притягивать не притягиваемое и т.п. 

Только забывают сказать, что обучаемый и инструктор это не массовое мероприятие, а тяжелый совместный индивидуальный труд.
Тогда и темы с расстройством психики от практики не будет. 
И способности не будут самоцелью. 
Хотя я не прав, почти всегда говорят, ищите своего коренного учителя, это не я.

----------


## Росиник

> Это разумный аргумент. Природа ума в дзогчене описана конкретно, и в других учениях она описана не так, как в дзогчене. Естественно, только методы дзогчена ведут к её реализации. Весь универсализм — от подслеповатого отношения — мне всё равно, что практиковать, мне всё равно, какой плод, главное чтобы левитация была. А это так не работает. Путь христианства ведёт к плоду христианства, а путь дзогчена к плоду дзогчена, и несмотря на то, что мудрость будд бесконечно больше мудрости всех подслеповатых ньюэйджеров во всех мировых системах


*Вопрос:* Что вы можете сказать о практиках других традиций, таких как даосизм, индуизм и шиваизм?
*Ринпоче:* Это другие традиции - вот и всё, что я могу сказать.  Мы не собираемся никого обсуждать. Не в этом наша задача.

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Ретрит в Москве 2003 год.




> ни один будда никогда не учил, что можно практиковать что угодно с одинаковым результатом, а все давали конкретные учения и учили строго следовать своей линии передачи.


Разумеется.

----------


## Olle

> ...а все давали конкретные учения и учили строго следовать своей линии передачи.


Ну хоть строгие свои линии передачи приводят к одному плоду или к разным?

----------

Aion (25.02.2021), Балдинг (24.02.2022)

----------


## Балдинг

Рикошетом

Даже если предположить наличие-отсутствие некоего онтологического объекта, варианты гипостазирования которого могут быть весьма разнообразны, но наличие-отсутствие которого потребно в качестве основания претензии на универсализм, вариации которого в свою очередь также весьма разнообразны, то полезно памятовать о том, что:

А. Любая попытка его схватывания умом есть его разрушение

Б. Ум, имеющий неосторожность этим заниматься, (практик) сформирован в контексте, имевшем место до него. Соответственно его схватывание будет формулироваться в терминах его контекста, который, если разобраться, не его.

В. Следующая итерация (формулировка метода) оставляет от первоначального объекта еще меньше.

Г. Социализация метода, столбовые дороги учителей, еще меньше.
[об апперцепции метода многочисленными учениками и дискурсивной интерпретации ими метода помолчим]

В результате на выходе получается широкий спектр конечных столбовых дорог, связь которых с первоначальным объектом весьма размыта. Стоя на этом конце, заявлять, что этот конец единственно верный, -- нормальная близорукость. Практик обязан быть близоруким, так как само понятие "мотивация" зиждется на прослойке актуальной прагматики практика (см. также пункт Б о том, что контекст вообще-то не его). То есть, единственное, что может сказать практик строго: мне так удобнее. 
[для чего удобнее? элементарно: для адаптации]

И да:
а) стоя на этом конце (на этих концах), и рисуя путь к первоначальному объекту (не видя общей картины), и получается кто в лес, кто по дрова;
б) в рамках же конкретного метода работают органы, существующие в самом духе этого метода. Кто-то наработал орган такой пропускной способности в таком-то не его контексте, кто-то наработал орган другой пропускной способности в таком-то не его контексте. Тем самым, если они (см. выше про близорукость) начнут вдруг разговаривать, то действительного разговора не получится. Отсюда и распространенные явления празднословия, лукавства, обмана, самообмана, злобы, порока.

----------

Olle (24.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Но это не работает так, что один учится водить самолёты, а другой мотоциклы, а в конце концов они оба становятся пилотами.


Вы ошиблись. И летчик и мотоциклист - это пилоты. Разных транспортных средств, но пилоты в современной терминологии. 
У них внешне даже экипировка выглядит одинаково. 

Скорость мота примерно равна или выше одномоторного небольшого самолета. Для гражданских мотоциклов 340км/час не предел, 3 секунды до  сотни км/час.
Это так для общей информации.

----------


## Цэрин

> В мире, кроме человеческих высокоразвитых качеств(а это уже немало и глубочайший поклон и почтение таким Человекам от неимеющего этого, тобишь от меня), но есть ещё глубочайшие уровни Йогинов, Святых и даже Богов, причём речь в данном случае не о Божествах местности и не о Богах кама-лока, а о Вселенских Богах охватывающих пространства Любовью и Состраданием, участвующих в творениях Миров, поддерживающих Вселенные, речь о высочайших уровнях Рупа и Арупа лок. 
> и вот всё это с позиции Дхармы Будд - мирское 
> 
> вот многие это встречали в переводах буддийских текстах: "мирское", "мирское","мирское",... и вот это не только о круговерти типа ...спальня-кухня-работа-досуг-кухня-спальня..., это и о уровнях небуддийских Йогинов, Святых и даже Вселенских Богов
> по сути "мирское" в контексте Дхармы Будд это синоним "не-буддийское"
> 
> а вот "буддийское" - оно вне всего этого, и хоть Дхарма Будд и охватывает и всё то "мирское" иначе всё всё везде было бы лишь сплошным _нараком_, но истинно буддийское немирское есть лишь в Дхарме Будд, причём это есть даже далеко далеко не у все буддистов а лишь у Арйев, что очень очень очень редко встречается.
> 
> то что относится к трём-лока, тобишь мирское, уже это очень очень обширно, глубоко широко и непостижимо человеку  
> ...


Прекрасные слова, замечательный комментарий. 
Хоть и не со всем согласна, однако вспомнились чудеса, проявленные Буддой Шакьямуни, о которых мы помним по сей день. Сарва Мангалам, всех с праздниками!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И инструктор уходит к себе в кабину.  Все массово выходят в свободный полет, с «багажем знаний» за плечами. Кому-то повезет отделается только ушибами и разберется с книгами уже на земле, кто-то не долетит, кто-то покалечится, но у каждого будет свой комплект литературы.


Чего ж вы ждёте в наш век упадка авиации  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olle

> А так, любой человек любой религии теоретически может получить *прямое введение*, принять прибежище в природе ума и практиковать дзогчен.


Прямое введение не достигается только криком пхет учителя, только в дзогчене, оно может быть достигнуто различными средствами (практиками) и в различных условиях, не зависимо к какой религии чел относится, он может быть вообще не верующим, может просто заниматься спортом.
Это определенное состояние ума, в данном случае человека. 



> *Самоосвобождение через обнажающее внимание – прямое введение в ригпа*
> Тиб. Rig-pa ngo-sprod gcer-mthong rang-grol zhes-bya-ba
> ...................................................................................................................................
> 
> Если будет практиковать, то даже пастух-кочевник достигнет освобождения. Хоть и не слыхал наставлений, но чувствует себя как дома в этом очевидном состоянии. Когда сам отведаешь сахару, нет нужды, чтоб кто-то описывал тебе его вкус.
> 
> ...................................................................................................................................
> Шастра о Прямом Введении в очевидность Ригпа, именуемая "Самоосвобождение через обнажающее внимание – Прямое Введение в Ригпа", составлена Падмасамбхавой, Учителем из Уддияны.
> 
> ...

----------

Aion (25.02.2021), Балдинг (24.02.2022)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Хватит, пожалуйста, натягивать сову на глобус. Вы мне приводите текст — прямое введение в ригпа от Падмасамбхавы — учителя в линии передачи Гараба Дордже и пытаетесь доказать, что прямое введение, учителя и линии передачи не нужны, и что его можно распознать самостоятельно? Ежу ясно, что в нём кто угодно может пребывать. Трудность в том, чтобы его распознать. Для этого и существуют линии передачи, чтобы никто не принимал за ригпа самовозгорание свечей и прочие глупости.

Вот правда как плоскоземельцы, которым можно приводить какие угодно логические аргументы и очевидные примеры, а они всё равно твердят, что земля плоская.

----------

Alex (25.02.2021), Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (25.02.2021)

----------


## Alex

Еще раз: rig pa — это очень конкретное и определенное знание Основы как Основы, а не Основы как Бога, атмана, «о как меня вштырило» и т.д.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Ежу ясно, что в нём кто угодно может пребывать. Трудность в том, чтобы его распознать.


Чья трудность?

----------


## Olle

> Еще раз: rig pa — это очень конкретное и определенное знание Основы как Основы, а не Основы как Бога, атмана, «о как меня вштырило» и т.д.


Вы распознали риг па, оно отлично от "вштырило" как бога, т.е. Вы распознали как "вставляет" других? 
Я лично нет, тоже книжки читал про многое.




> Хватит, пожалуйста, натягивать сову на глобус.
> Трудность в том, чтобы его распознать. Для этого и существуют линии передачи, чтобы никто не принимал за ригпа самовозгорание свечей и прочие глупости.
> Вот правда как плоскоземельцы, которым можно приводить какие угодно логические аргументы и очевидные примеры, а они всё равно твердят, что земля плоская.


Вы оба о чем?
О вштырило, о глобусах, о самовозгорание свечей, о эксклюзивных линиях.
Я говорю о том, что может делать один, могут делать и другие. 
Почему считаете что тибетский буддизм с его описаниями круче, чем что-то другое? Или вы познали многое и можете сравнивать?

----------


## Alex

> Или вы познали многое и можете сравнивать?


Да.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Или вы познали многое и можете сравнивать?


Двойственность коварна...

 :Cool:

----------

Olle (25.02.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Хоть и не со всем согласна, однако вспомнились чудеса, проявленные Буддой Шакьямуни, о которых мы помним по сей день. Сарва Мангалам, всех с праздниками!


Воистину Мангалам!  :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

*Об учениях и ограничениях. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче*



> Мы большей частью действуем в рамках своих умственных ограничений. А учения обычно не действуют соответственно нашим ментальным границам. Истина такова: если есть человеческие существа, есть и их границы. И положение таково, что различные учения нужно принести, учитывая людские ограничения. Это не означает, что это зло, просто таков путь, потому что именно таким образом живут люди. Для тибетцев это может быть крайне важно, прежде всего это их традиция, их 4 школы. Но для западных людей, которые заинтересованы в тибетском буддизме, эта традиция не имеет такой важности, потому что, поистине, как говорится в дзогченовских текстах, учение не является чем-то внешним, что может быть ограничено. Учение – это средство для открытия самого себя, а не чего-то вне нас. У каждого из нас есть масса ограничений и рамок. И если на пике этого мы углубляем наше беспокойство путем накладывания границ и на учение, то наши ограничения будут становиться еще тяжелее. И это вместо того, чтобы мы могли освободить себя.
> 
> Когда мы говорим об учении Дзогчен, то принципиально, что здесь передается, – это осознавание и внесение осознавания в ваше непосредственно присутствующее существование. И это заменяет все, что обычно представляется и выполняется буддийскими институтами и школами, потому что нет никакого института или структуры, которая соответствовала бы всем людям и всем нуждам. Так что, поистине, институты означают обуславливание людей. И Дзогчен заставляет нас открыть это, побуждает нас открыть это не только относительно институтов, но также относительно себя. Самоосвобождение означает, что ваш ум не должен быть ничем обусловлен - ни извне, ни внутри, и поэтому первый шаг – открыть, чем вы обусловлены, будь то нечто отрицательное или положительное.
> 
> Изучение всегда остается в рамках ментальных концепций. И более того, у нас нет никакой гарантии. Кто-то мог бы сказать: “Как это, нет никакой гарантии? Ведь Будда говорил так”. Но кто может гарантировать вам, что то, что Будда говорил – это истина? Если буддисты решили, что это истина, это не значит, что это действительно подлинно. Именно так действуют и политические партии. Но фактически это не приносит никакой гарантии. Истина в том, что все гарантии исходят из самого индивида и опираются на то, верит ли он сам или нет. А мы все ещё привязаны к своему уму. Я верю в Будду – это истина. Это самое далекое, куда я могу дойти, и поэтому Будда не имеет какой-либо особой гарантии. Это истина моего ума, мера и граница моего ума, это просто способ действовать в рамках границ умственной концепции.
> 
> Это не то, что мы могли бы назвать основанием или истоком реализации. Реализация происходит за пределами умственной концепции.
> 
> Человек живет ментальной концепцией, подобно тому, как некто проживал бы в отражениях в зеркале и верил бы, что эти отражения являются чем-то реальным. Но теперь, когда мы говорим о пути самоосвобождения, где этот человек должен обнаружить свое состояние, свои обусловленности. Он должен найти себя в состоянии самого зеркала, а не отражения, то есть способности самой чистоты и ясности. Но чистота и ясность зеркала есть нечто иное, чем то, что оно отражает. Также то, что отражается, каким бы прекрасным или уродливым оно бы ни было, никогда невозможно отделить или оторвать от той чистоты и ясности, которые присущи зеркалу.
> ...

----------


## Вассаби

.. в тибете нет буддизма..
.. буддизм слово вымышленное.. и ничего не означает..
.. как и тибет.. воображаемая территория..
.. которой в реальности не существует..

----------


## Olle

> .. в тибете нет буддизма..
> .. буддизм слово вымышленное.. и ничего не означает..
> .. как и тибет.. воображаемая территория..
> .. которой в реальности не существует..


...И места откуда пришел Бодхидхарма...тоже нет...
...и его тоже придумали...

----------


## Вассаби

> ...И места откуда пришел Бодхидхарма...тоже нет...
> ...и его тоже придумали...


*.. но об этом не обязательно всем рассказывать..

.. в устной речи.. слова вроде.. точка .. запятая.. двоеточие..
.. могут рассказать много больше чем просто набор слов в предложении..

.. а достигнув совершенства в искусстве словоблудия..
.. можно обойтись одними знаками препинания..
..  без слов в предложениях..*

----------


## Olle

Так разветрилось пасмурное небо во время проведения ритуала Ваджра Килая. Проводил ритуал Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче в подмосковье в Тубтен Линге в июне 2014 года, когда все раз’ехались после ретрита. Фотограф (это я) вспомнил, что нужно сфотографировать, когда уже стала проходить четкая картина ваджра с крыльями.

----------

Алик (01.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2021), Цэрин (28.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

Нашел в архиве фото перед ритуалом с ламой, написано за 10 минут (небо пасмурное) и небо чистое, после окончания ритуала, но судя по закрытой двери храма, ритуал еще не закончился.
Параметры файлов по времени:
- первые снимки с ламой....................17.06.14г.  18ч.14 мин.
- с ваджрой на небе...........................17.06.14г.  18ч. 49 мин.
- панорама храма с чистым небом.......17.06.14г.  20ч. 21 мин.

----------


## Olle

> Пребывать может кто угодно, на то она у всех и природа будды. Но для того, чтобы пребывать, нужно
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Цитата Сообщение от Olle 
> 1. Прямое Введение.
> ...


Вернемся к нашим .....
Не знаю, авторитет ли для вас Кьябдже Гарчен Ринпоче, но где-то с 2ч 48минут, он говорит о том, что любой может быть в состояние будды, не зависимо от линии передачи или ее отсутствия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2021), Цэрин (09.03.2021)

----------


## Dio-Deni

для коллекции по теме сиддх.
пара свидетельств от Андрея Терентьева:
одна про бурятского ламу Буду во времена СССР:
https://youtu.be/4GkZaLxkkGY
(тайминг 59:30)
как по мне шикарное по силе доставерности свидетельство из первых рук.
https://youtu.be/HMrgVUkBWYA
про оракула Ньечунга тоже в общем то любопытная история (тайминг 1:22:00 примерно)
у Терентьева еще есть пару историй про ясновиденье Далай Ламы во время его приезда в Бурятию в 90-х(Терентьев его тогда сопровождал) и т.д. я не стал все искать. Первая история мне кажется наиболее яркой из того чем делился Андрей Анатольевич. Поскольку в честности и адекватности этого человека я думаю больших сомнений ни у кого нет я решил здесь запостить именно эти истории.

----------

Alex (08.03.2021), Алик (13.05.2022), Балдинг (24.02.2022), Владимир Николаевич (09.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> https://youtu.be/HMrgVUkBWYA
> про оракула Ньечунга тоже в общем то любопытная история (тайминг 1:22:00 примерно)


К слову. Часть истории античного мира писалась по источникам: запрос оракулу. Т. е. документ о том, о чем царь спрашивал оракула перед принятием решения, и ответы. Рутинная практика. Художественная религия (обряды, ритуалы, транс, шаманство, духи и все такое).

----------

Dio-Deni (22.07.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Вот пример с Нейчунгом очень показателен в теме про сиддхи.
Чтобы были сиддхи, наверное, нужна одержимость. А попов в современной бадзраяне, способных устроить одержимость, да еще и на массовых выступлениях... я, например, не видел.
Причин ее отсутствия можно придумать кучу.. от негожего сосуда, до негожего попа.. ну или малой заинтересованности девата в этом процессе. Но вот те же вудуисты, например, себе причин не придумывают, на них благодать сходит как и полагается.

----------


## Olle

> Вот пример с Нейчунгом очень показателен в теме про сиддхи.
> Чтобы были сиддхи, наверное, нужна одержимость. А попов в современной бадзраяне, способных устроить одержимость, да еще и на массовых выступлениях... я, например, не видел.
> Причин ее отсутствия можно придумать кучу.. от негожего сосуда, до негожего попа.. ну или малой заинтересованности девата в этом процессе. Но вот те же вудуисты, например, себе причин не придумывают, на них благодать сходит как и полагается.


Задавать ритм и ходить по кругу есть во многих религиях и культах. Еще пьют для усиления «волшебный напиток».
Чтоб вставило достаточно сделать правильную гипервентиляцию легких.  
Смысл только у сидх другой.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Задавать ритм и ходить по кругу есть во многих религиях и культах. Еще пьют для усиления «волшебный напиток».


Вы искренне веруете в то, что наши обходились без волшебных напитков?





> Чтоб вставило достаточно сделать правильную гипервентиляцию легких.


Чтоб вставило, можно делать много чего, но речь не про "вставило"





> Смысл только у сидх другой.


Я бы прислушался к Вашим словам, если бы у Вас были сиддхи.

----------


## Olle

> Вы искренне веруете в то, что наши обходились без волшебных напитков?
> 
> 
> 
> Чтоб вставило, можно делать много чего, но речь не про "вставило"
> 
> 
> 
> Я бы прислушался к Вашим словам, если бы у Вас были сиддхи.


Я ничего не знаю про все религии, так как я могу говорить о том что не знаю. 
Что бы говорить о чем-то хорошо или плохо нужно быть в этом, быть по крайней мере в теме. 
Люди находят себе подобных, податливых и устраивают с ними «междусобойчик», это пензенские пещерники, которых откапывали и белое братство, свидетели и многие, многие другие. 
Буддизм, по крайней мере говорит о не бросании сломя голову, а подвергни критике. 
А у Вас все упирается в сверхспособности. 
Отступить на несколько листов назад и посмотреть Ваши сообщения, куда-то собирались за учителем и в ад и ещё куда-то. 
Из крайности в крайность.
Не прислушивайтесь ко мне, не нужно, к себе нужно прислушиваться.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Я ничего не знаю про все религии, так как я могу говорить о том что не знаю. 
> Что бы говорить о чем-то хорошо или плохо нужно быть в этом, быть по крайней мере в теме. 
> Люди находят себе подобных, податливых и устраивают с ними «междусобойчик», это пензенские пещерники, которых откапывали и белое братство, свидетели и многие, многие другие. 
> Буддизм, по крайней мере говорит о не бросании сломя голову, а подвергни критике. 
> А у Вас все упирается в сверхспособности. 
> Отступить на несколько листов назад и посмотреть Ваши сообщения, куда-то собирались за учителем и в ад и ещё куда-то. 
> Из крайности в крайность.
> Не прислушивайтесь ко мне, не нужно, к себе нужно прислушиваться.


Очень многа букаф и все не по теме. Прям вот ни одна не попадает под тематику диалога.

----------


## Olle

> Очень многа букаф и все не по теме. Прям вот ни одна не попадает под тематику диалога.


Десять благих действий
Процесс самосовершенствования состоит из многих этапов.
Самое главное, о чём должны думать начинающие, – это о том, чтобы не совершать десять неблагих действий и стараться действовать в противоположном ключе, то есть совершать десять благих действий.

Три из этих десяти действий – физические: вместо того чтобы убивать, мы должны ценить жизнь и заботиться о других; вместо того чтобы красть, мы должны легко отдавать всё, что у нас есть, чтобы помочь другим; вместо того чтобы вступать в сексуальные отношения с
чьим-то партнёром, мы должны уважать чувства других людей.

Следующие четыре действия относятся к речи: вместо того чтобы врать, мы должны говорить правду; вместо того чтобы вносить дисгармонию, злословя о других, мы должны способствовать поддержанию гармоничного, благого настроя, говоря о положительных качествах других людей; вместо того чтобы говорить грубо и оскорбительно,
мы должны сделать свою речь мягкой, спокойной и доброй; вместо того чтобы тратить время на пустую болтовню, мы должны заниматься осмысленными делами.

И наконец, последние три действия касаются ума: мы должны заменить привязанность на не-привязанность; злонамеренность по отношению к другим – на любовь и сострадание; ложные воззрения – на реалистическую позицию.

Каждый буддист должен следовать этим десяти основным принципам. Поступать иначе, занимаясь при этом так называемыми «практиками высшей тантры», – это значит просто дурачить самого себя.
Эти десять принципов очень просты, и соблюдать их может каждый, но именно они являются первым шагом для любого, кто хотел бы дойти до мощных йогических техник и достичь просветления уже в этой жизни. Когда мы принимаем прибежище и становимся буддистами, мы должны чтить всю нашу буддийскую семью.

Совершить любое из десяти неблагих действий после принятия прибежища означает скомпрометировать буддизм.
Никто не заставляет тебя быть буддистом. Ты стал буддистом потому, что таков твой осознанный выбор. Следовательно, ты должен соответствовать определённым требованиям, и минимальные требования – это не совершать десять неблагих действий, стараясь совершать противоположные. Ясно, что никто не идеален, но если ты хочешь называться буддистом, то придётся приложить некоторые усилия. Когда что-то вызывает в тебе чувство страстного влечения или гнева, то уж как минимум ты должен приложить усилие, чтобы не позволить этому искажённому состоянию ума полностью тебя захлестнуть, а желательно – развить в себе состояние чистой любви, не обременённой привязанностями.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама
https://m.vk.com/fpmt_moscow?from=group

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Десять благих действий
> Процесс самосовершенствования состоит из многих этапов.
> Самое главное, о чём должны думать начинающие, – это о том, чтобы не совершать десять неблагих действий и стараться действовать в противоположном ключе, то есть совершать десять благих действий.
> 
> Три из этих десяти действий – физические: вместо того чтобы убивать, мы должны ценить жизнь и заботиться о других; вместо того чтобы красть, мы должны легко отдавать всё, что у нас есть, чтобы помочь другим; вместо того чтобы вступать в сексуальные отношения с
> чьим-то партнёром, мы должны уважать чувства других людей.
> 
> Следующие четыре действия относятся к речи: вместо того чтобы врать, мы должны говорить правду; вместо того чтобы вносить дисгармонию, злословя о других, мы должны способствовать поддержанию гармоничного, благого настроя, говоря о положительных качествах других людей; вместо того чтобы говорить грубо и оскорбительно,
> мы должны сделать свою речь мягкой, спокойной и доброй; вместо того чтобы тратить время на пустую болтовню, мы должны заниматься осмысленными делами.
> ...


Круто. Обожаю ФПМТ. Держат марку много лет!
Только вот
а)  я не цепляю на себя ярлычок "буддист", со всем антуражем, что к нему прилагается. 
бэ) я не связан отношениями учитель-ученик с Далай Ламой.
вэ) я мало видел буддистов (тантрических таких) и их лам-ринпочей, которые бы говорили правду




> вместо того чтобы врать

----------


## Olle

> О МАЛА И ПЯТИ АКТИВНОСТЯХ  
> Что такое пять активностей?
> Когда вы станете буддой, вы обретёте спонтанную способность без усилий оказывать влияние на реальность в которой пожелали явить себя пятью разными способами, в зависимости от того, какие из них принесут больше пользы здесь и сейчас:
> 1. Умиротворение.
> Где бы вы не проявились, болезни, ссоры конфликты и войны утихают. Существа становятся мирными и добрыми, с чистым умом и благими помыслами. Общаясь с вами они чувствуют себя спокойно и комфортно, без страха. Вы превносите мир в их сердца.
> 2. Преумножение.
> Все благие качества существ в вашем присутствии увеличиваются во сто крат. Их постижения и реализации спонтанно углубляются.
> Их благосостояние спонтанно увеличивается, позволяя больше времени уделять Дхарме и помогать другим.
> 3. Подчинение.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/Mnogo-Mala-100255605343748/

----------


## Балдинг

> Жаль. 
> Так и не ответили на чем строится ваша преданность.
> 
> Видимо, я не те книжки по Ваджраяне читал, а мне все какие-то мандалы, деревья Прибежища и т.п. попадались. 
> Вот где правда то, а все остальное, в садханах от лукавого. И не надо иметь воображения и строить в уме ничего не надо. 
> Т.е. ни веры, ни каких тебе визуализаций, ни букв стоящих вертикально...
> Воображение - зачем.


Предложу такой заход. Штрихи к картине.

1. Каждому своё.

2. Роль личности в личной истории другой личности.
Даже в быту наблюдаются явления типа:
- пожилой человек вспоминает: «Благодарю своего тренера по вольной борьбе, многих пацанов спас». Дескать, в противном случае выросли бы хулиганами, пьяницами и т. п.;
- фронтмена Продиджи по легенде 10 или сколько-то лет как бы спасала жена (любовь). Удерживался в период брака от наркотиков и т. п. Вскоре после развода отошёл в мир иной;
- такому-то в школе повезло с учителем по математике, а вот у нас неважный был, не заинтересовал и т. д.;
- эффект Рериха. Это когда в присутствии конкретного человека люди как бы не могут вести себя подло. Как бы аура чистоты;
- ну и распространённый случай харизмы профессора в каком-нибудь университете, когда после каждой лекции за ним увивается хвост студенток и студентов.

Это закономерность. Причём в *обыденной жизни обыденных людей*. Повезло не повезло — случайность. Один человек окрыляет другого человека.

Представим себе, что гуру своего рода как бы вершина социальной пирамиды, в нашем контексте. То есть когда речь не о плотности вероятностей получения Нобелевской премии и прочей социальной адаптации, а как бы вектор ориентирован на сверхмирской план. Ну чистый случай берём. Ведь кто-то обучаются на геше просто потому что где родился там и пригодился, или из честолюбивых соображений, или из меркантильных соображений. См. п. 1. 

И вот человек увидел такого человека и его торкнуло. Иррациональный феномен. 

Ну это и в обыденной жизни встречается. Допустим за долгие десятилетия безлюдья вдруг на автомойке встречается _живой_ человек. Само-собой он там долго не задерживается и идёт дальше по карьерной лестнице. А это, повторюсь, просто мальчишка менеджер на автомойке. 

А тут кого-то торкает матёрым человеком. Эффект приличный.

Таким образом, преданность как бы не строится. Это как феномен в Гуссерлевском смысле. Пример из Сартра. Пункт общественного питания, столы, люди. Дама сидит, беседует с компаньоном или компаньонкой. На шее шарф. Все внимание сосредоточено на собеседнике. В помещении тепло. Машинально, не прерывая разговора, снимает шарф. Феномен — теплота. Но не та теплота, о которой мы говорим: «На улице жарища», или «двадцать градусов». А феномен, то что лежит как бы под жарищами, под градусами Цельсия. 
То есть преданность вырастает. Иррациональный феномен.

Будет ли она когда-нибудь осознана см. п. 1.

3. Ну Вы поняли, что в п. 2 один из ключевых поинтов — иррациональность, феноменальность.
Отсюда понятно, что рассудочное знание текстов и все такое по определению находится в другой плоскости. Само-собой плоскости как-то соотносятся. 

4. В некоторых случаях пункт 2 подкрепляется прямым введением. Ну это как эффект Рериха + феномен опыта переживания мысли. 
Предполагаю, что на заурядного необученного человека это оказывает неизгладимое воздействие — след, отпечаток. Ну как бы представьте, что ощущение «я все понял» (не теорему, а все) он здесь *впервые пережил*. Ежу понятно, что он не сможет к этому человеку относится как к просто человеку. А осмысление его (инсайт же не представим в рациональных терминах) затем скрашивает всю оставшуюся жизнь или не всю. 
Вот нам и преданность.

Так что вполне интеллигибельно.

4 прим. Это опять же не для всех. Есть такие типы умов, которым возбраняется подвергать свой ум такого рода вмешательствам. Они *обязаны* работать самостоятельно.

5. Ну и не стоит идеализировать. Стихийно, например, знакомишься с жизнеописаниями персоналий. Без очков видно, как ни стараешься от этого отмахнуться, стабильности нет. Нет стабильности. Даже на очень высоких уровнях в традиционной иерархии. Поэтому технологичность, конечно, технологичностью, а реалии реалиями. 
Отсюда, то, что если Вам кто-то свидетельствует о своём позитивном опыте взаимодействия с гуру, это не означает, что то же самое обязано произойти с кем-либо еще в аналогичных условиях. 
Факт состоит лишь в том, что у данного конкретного человека в течение стольки-то лет присутствуют позитивные впечатления от практики такой-то методики ваджраяны у такого-то гуру. Все.
Из этого для Вас ничего не следует. Ибо Вам известны случаи, когда у гораздо более продвинутых в официальной иерархии лам и проведших в традиции большую часть своей жизни, наступал период отказа. То есть это был просто способ социальной адаптации. 

6. Трудность же состоит в другом. 
Чем шире и глубже личность, тем труднее этой личности встретить (см. выше случайность или «кармическую связь») личность, масштаб которой мог бы ее удовлетворить.
Это тоже банально. Ну возьмём, например, Сократа и начнём среди профессоров МГУ искать соразмерную личность — плотность вероятности низкая. 
И (давно это было) какие-то непонятные вещи на YouTube, когда народ кому-то поклоняется, и как бы не понятно: «Что за абсурд». То есть чем проще человек (глубина, широта), тем ему проще чем-то охмуриться.

P. S. Учитель геше Эрдема Инкеева в целом наверное справедливо отмечал: «Хочешь увидеть черта — увидишь». В явлениях, к которым мы применяем понятия «есть» и «не есть», участвует сознание. Поэтому «есть» или «не есть» одного ума отличается от «есть» или «не есть» другого ума. Ваджраяна по-идее призвана трансформировать ум. Справедливо предположить, что то, что «есть» в трансформированном уме, может быть «не есть» в другом уме.
И тут *не нужна никакая мистика*. Для понимания этого факта. Это печальная реальность. Для восприятия некоторых явлений идеального плана нужен орган. Аналогично глазу, носу и так далее. Этот орган должен *вырасти* по мере *развития* субъекта (личности). Но Вы же сами видите вокруг, что у какой-то части людей как-будто напрочь что-то в башке отшибло. Они как бы не воспринимают те, иные, третьи планы реальности. И это в обыденной жизни. Что уж говорить об эзотерических посвятительных культах.

Так что, кмк, поводов горячиться нет. В целом обстановка понимаема.

----------


## Балдинг

> Вернемся к нашим .....
> Не знаю, авторитет ли для вас Кьябдже Гарчен Ринпоче, но где-то с 2ч 48минут, он говорит о том, что любой может быть в состояние будды, не зависимо от линии передачи или ее отсутствия.


Видео не смотрел, ибо эта идея и так ясна. Предложу как вариант более корректную интерпретацию.
Трансформация ума в так называемое просветленное состояние не детерминирована наличием посвящений и передач. Или: посвящения и передачи не есть необходимое условие.

Но любой не может. Равно как наличие посвящений и передач ничего не гарантирует, но укрепляет в самомнении.

Думается, дифференциация лежит глубже в профиле личности. А пласт посвящений и т.д. более поверхностный.

----------


## PampKin Head

Таки, папа, а де сиддхи то, где?!

----------


## Павел Б

> Таки, папа, а де сиддхи то, где?!


Сиддхи - они как сепульки.

Получаются в сиддхарии, применяются для сиддхации, являются важным культурным элементом сиддхаторов, не обсуждаются в приличном обществе.

----------


## Крымский

> Таки, папа, а де сиддхи то, где?!





> Prākāmya: получать желаемое
> Vaśtva: способность подчинять всех


Вот эти вполне себе живые, кмк, не вызывают особых вопросов  :Smilie:

----------


## Айрат

> Таки, папа, а де сиддхи то, где?!


А зачем?  :Wink: 
99% людей и свои имеющиеся, малые, способности не используют. Поэтому наивно полагать, что со сверхспособностями они смогут добиться чего-то большего.

----------

Крымский (13.05.2022)

----------


## Olle

> Сиддхи - они как сепульки.


Как сосульки?
Сначала растут, а потом раз - и весна пришла...
Ни роста, ни сосулек. Одно воспоминание.

----------


## Павел Б

> Как сосульки?


Нет. Не как сосульки.
--------------
Давным-давно, лет полста назад, товарищ Лем опубликовал дневники знаменитого пустопроходца Й. Тихого.

В одном из своих путешествий Йон захотел узнать, что такое сепульки. 
Не узнал.
------------------
Есть статья на Вики и подобных энциклопедических ресурсах.

----------


## Olle

Ну, в России сосульки тоже очень важный элемент в жизни, начиная с младенчества и даже при конце жизненного пути.
И они точно так же исчезают как и сидхи. 
То есть, то нет.
Путешествие по жизненному пути намного интереснее, чем путешествие в книгах Лема, которые были очень популярны в 70-80-хх годах.

----------


## Olle

Просто повезло, но не всем. И таких очень много.

----------


## Павел Б

> Путешествие по жизненному пути намного интереснее, чем путешествие в книгах Лема, которые были очень популярны в 70-80-хх годах.


Эт кому как повезло...
https://youtu.be/c5S5mlpEc_g

----------

